# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  24-09-2012:H Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος συνέλαβε 27χρονο ημεδαπό για κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων,

## 8anos

Ο 27χρονος διαχειριζόταν σελίδα στο Facebook με βλάσφημο και υβριστικό περιεχόμενο για το Γέροντα Παΐσιο και τον Ορθόδοξο Χριστιανισμό 

Από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία αυτόφωρης διαδικασίας, σε βάρος 27χρονου ημεδαπού, ο οποίος κατηγορείται για κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων, μέσω της γνωστής σελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης Facebook . 

Πιο αναλυτικά, η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος εντόπισε πρόσφατα στη γνωστή ιστοσελίδα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης Facebook, σελίδα με στοιχεία (www.facebook.com/gerontas.pastitsios ), η οποία περιείχε βλασφημίες και ύβρεις κατά του Γέροντα Παϊσίου και του Ορθόδοξου Χριστιανισμού. 

Παράλληλα για το υβριστικό και βλάσφημο περιεχόμενο της συγκεκριμένης σελίδας, η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος έγινε αποδέκτης χιλιάδων ηλεκτρονικών καταγγελιών, που προέρχονταν από κατοίκους διάφορων χώρων σε όλο τον κόσμο. 

Από την αστυνομική ψηφιακή έρευνα, που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο πλαίσιο διενέργειας προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης, διακριβώθηκαν τα αρχεία καταγραφής ( logfiles ) και τα ηλεκτρονικά ίχνη του διαχειριστή - χρήστη της επίμαχης σελίδας. 

Στη συνέχεια, την Παρασκευή (21-09-2012) το πρωί, κλιμάκιο εξειδικευμένων Αξιωματικών της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος πραγματοποίησε νομότυπη έρευνα, παρουσία Εισαγγελικού λειτουργού, στο σπίτι του 27χρονου στα Ψαχνά Ευβοίας. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια της έρευνας βρέθηκε και κατασχέθηκε ένας φορητός υπολογιστής ( laptop ). Από την επιτόπια αυτοψία στον συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή διαπιστώθηκε ότι διαχειριστής της επίμαχης σελίδας ήταν ο 27χρονος, ο οποίος συνελήφθη και με τη δικογραφία που σχηματίστηκε σε βάρος του οδηγήθηκε στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών.

πηγή: http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=965&lang=

----------


## 29gk

Διαβασα την ειδηση, απο νωρις το πρωι, αλλα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει την κατηγορια. Τι παει να πει δηλαδη το "βλάσφημο και υβριστικό περιεχόμενο" ; Το βλασφημο ερχεται σαφεστατα σε εναντιωση με την ανεξιθρησκεια και την ελευθερια του λογου ενω το υβριστικο δεν καταλαβαινω πως στεκεται απο τη στιγμη που οι οποιες υβρεις και χλευασμοι αναφερονται σε καποιον νεκρο απο καιρο.

Γιατι επενεβη εισαγγελεας και η αστυνομια λοιπον ;

----------


## cranky

> .... οι οποιες υβρεις και χλευασμοι αναφερονται σε καποιον νεκρο απο καιρο.


Ακόμα χειρότερα, και δείχνουν και το «επίπεδό» του.

----------


## 8anos

η σατιρα δεν απευθυνοταν φυσικα στον νεκρο αλλά σε αυτους που εκμεταλλευομενοι τα θρησκευτικά συναισθηματα του κόσμου αποκομιζαν οικονομικά, πολιτικά και άλλα κερδη απο την μνημη του νεκρου.
Αυτους τους θεομπαίχτες επρεπε να συλλάβουν και οχι τον νεαρό.
Η συλληψη του ηταν καθαρα εκδικητική (παρασκευη μεσημερι για να περασει το ΠΣΚ στα κρατητηρια; ) επειδη πρόσφατα αποκάλυψε πως διαφοροι θεομπαίχτες εκμεταλλευονται τα δηθεν θαυματα.

----------


## cranky

Σαφώς και η σάτιρα δεν αγγίζει έναν νεκρό, είναι, όμως, ασέβεια να παραποιείς το όνομά του για να περάσεις τις (όποιες) απόψεις σου.

----------


## 29gk

> Σαφώς και η σάτιρα δεν αγγίζει έναν νεκρό, είναι, όμως, ασέβεια να παραποιείς το όνομά του για να περάσεις τις (όποιες) απόψεις σου.


Καποιος ομως καποτε μετα απο εκεινο το "Ουαι ημιν φαρισαιοι και υποκριτες" ειχε περιγραψει και εξηγησει το ποσο ευκολα ή δυσκολα περναει καποιος την πορτα του Παραδεισου. Και με αυτο, εξηγουσε φυσικα τις εννοιες της πραγματικης ηθικης και της καλυμμενης ανηθικοτητας.

Και θα ξαναρωτησω. Περα απο τη συλληψη του εν λογω κυριου με το αμφιλεγομενο και εστω κακης ποιοτητας χιουμορ ( κακιστο για τα γουστα μου αλλα δεν εχει σημασια ), ο εισαγγελεας και η διωξη δεν εχουν δει τοσο καιρο τις διαφορες προφητειες αυτου του δηθεν αγιου, οι οποιες και σπερνουν ερμηνειες αλλα και υποκινουν καταστασεις δημοσιευομενες σε εφημεριδες και blogs αλλα και που διακινουνται και προφορικα σε τηλεορασεις και ραδιοφωνα ; Η εκκλησια της Ελλαδας δεν μπορει να ξεχασει για μια φορα τον μπερντε και επιτελους να λαβει μια θεση ως προς τις αγιοτητες αυτων των νεο Μεσσιων ;

Και ξανα. Ελευθερια του λογου - χτες το ειχε στην τηλεοραση για την Κοκκινη Πλατεια και τον μαλακα τον συντροφο Λενιν - και ανεξιθρησκεια. Σε αυτα τα δυο, η αστυνομια και ο εισαγγελεας, εχουν αρμοδιοτητα και απο ποτε ; Και ποια ειναι αυτη ;

----------


## cranky

Η ανεξιθρησκία δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να χλευάζεις τα πιστεύω των οπαδών άλλων δογμάτων ή θρησκειών.

Αν είχε τόσες αντιρρήσεις για όσα είπε ή έγραψε ο Παΐσιος, μπορούσε να στήσει ένα blog, και να τα κριτικάρει εκεί.

Σκοπός του ήτανε να προσβάλει τον νεκρό.

----------


## 8anos

επιμενω οτι η σατιρα ειχα να κανει με την εκμεταλλευση του ονόματος του νεκρου και οχι για τον νεκρο ή για οτι ειχε πει

----------


## 29gk

> Η ανεξιθρησκία δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να χλευάζεις τα πιστεύω των οπαδών άλλων δογμάτων ή θρησκειών.
> 
> Αν είχε τόσες αντιρρήσεις για όσα είπε ή έγραψε ο Παΐσιος, μπορούσε να στήσει ένα blog, και να τα κριτικάρει εκεί.
> 
> Σκοπός του ήτανε να προσβάλει τον νεκρό.


Ναι το καταλαβαινω και το πιστευω αυτο που λες, αν και δεν ειχα προσωπικη αποψη. Την παρεμβαση του εισαγγελεα και της Διωξης δεν καταλαβαινω. Οπως και την απουσια επισης παρεμβασης τους στην "αντιπερα " οχθη. Επιλεκτικες ευαισθησιες που δεν προβλεπονται απο το Συνταγμα υποθετω.

----------


## cranky

Τον συγκεκριμένο μοναχό, κι' εγώ μόνο το όνομά του είχα ακουστά.
Όσο για την δίωξη, η προσβολή θρησκευτικού αισθήματος είναι ποινικό αδίκημα.
Τί επέμβαση να κάνει στην "αντίπερα όχθη" ;
Θέλεις πιστεύεις, θέλεις όχι.




> επιμενω οτι η σατιρα ειχα να κανει με την εκμεταλλευση του ονόματος του νεκρου και οχι για τον νεκρο ή για οτι ειχε πει


Α, γειά σου.  :One thumb up:

----------


## tiffany

> Ναι το καταλαβαινω και το πιστευω αυτο που λες, αν και δεν ειχα προσωπικη αποψη. Την παρεμβαση του εισαγγελεα και της Διωξης δεν καταλαβαινω. Οπως και την απουσια επισης παρεμβασης τους στην "αντιπερα " οχθη. *Επιλεκτικες ευαισθησιες* που δεν προβλεπονται απο το Συνταγμα υποθετω.


Τα έγραψες όλα. Επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες...

Όπως είχε πει και ο Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος στην "Βίλα των οργίων": -Μ' όλους μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε. Μ' όλους εξόν απ' το Θεό.

Και εδώ συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα. Τα βάλαμε με το Θεό.

Άραγε είμαστε καλύτεροι από τους Ισλαμιστές που λιντσάρισαν τον Αμερικανό πρέσβη στη Λιβύη και τον Υπουργό που επικήρυξε τον σκηνοθέτη της ταινίας για τον Μωάμεθ;;; Μάλλον όχι. Είμαστε τα ίδια αφοδεύματα.....

----------


## vothros

Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...

----------


## yiapap

> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους.


Δε ζούμε όμως σε τέτοια χώρα. Αν ζούσαμε τότε θα μπούκαρε η θρησκευτική αστυνομία και θα μας μπουζούριαζε!
Oh wait...
 :Whistle:

----------


## tiffany

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


Αυτοαναιρείσαι στα γραφόμενά σου. Αν σεβόσουν πραγματικά τους άθεους και τους αλλόθρησκους θα φρόντιζες να ΥΠΗΡΧΕ πραγματική ανεξιθρησκία.

----------


## 8anos

με αφορμη την ταινία για των μωάμεθ που εχει σηκώσει τετοίο ντόρο, η οποια ηταν καθαρά προβοκατόρικη, σκεφτόμουν αν θα επρεπε να απαγορευονται τετοιου είδους εργα.
εκει που κατέληξα ηταν οτι δεν μπορείς και δεν επιτρέπεται να απαγορεψεις την οποιαδήποτε εκφραση γνώμης, ακόμα και των προβοκατόρων.
αν μια κοινωνια δεν μπορεί να απορριψει απο μόνης της την προβοκατσια καμια απαγόρευση δεν θα την βοηθήσει

----------


## yiapap

> με αφορμη την ταινία για των μωάμεθ που εχει σηκώσει τετοίο ντόρο, η οποια ηταν καθαρά προβοκατόρικη, σκεφτόμουν αν θα επρεπε να απαγορευονται τετοιου είδους εργα.
> εκει που κατέληξα ηταν οτι δεν μπορείς και δεν επιτρέπεται να απαγορεψεις την οποιαδήποτε εκφραση γνώμης, ακόμα και των προβοκατόρων.
> αν μια κοινωνια δεν μπορεί να απορριψει απο μόνης της την προβοκατσια καμια απαγόρευση δεν θα την βοηθήσει


Είναι προφανές ότι δεν πρόκειται περί "καλλιτεχνικής δημιουργίας". Είναι ένα έκτρωμα που το κάνανε για να προκαλέσουν. Ο παγκόσμιος κινηματογράφος δεν θα έχανε απολύτως τίποτε αν απαγορευόταν.
Όμως...
Ποιός θα αποφάσιζε ότι αυτό πρέπει να απαγορευτεί; Θα ήταν ο ίδιος που αποφάσισε ότι ο 27χρονος αξίζει να περάσει ΠΣΚ στα κρατητήρια; Θα αποφάσιζε π.χ. και για "Τα Πάθη του Χριστού";

----------


## Revolution

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος.





> Στην Ελλάδα,*ειμαστε Χριστιανοί* Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!!


 :Laughing: 
Για γελια και για κλαμματα.

Τωρα τα περι σεβασμου τα απανταει το link της υπογραφης μου.

----------


## no_logo

Ανακαλύψαμε την ιντερνετική περσόνα του Άνθιμου 

Αναδύει όπως και στην κανονική ζωή μπόχα

----------


## Crosswind

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


Διχασμένη προσωπικότητα?

----------


## KLG

> Είναι προφανές ότι δεν πρόκειται περί "καλλιτεχνικής δημιουργίας". Είναι ένα έκτρωμα που το κάνανε για να προκαλέσουν. Ο παγκόσμιος κινηματογράφος δεν θα έχανε απολύτως τίποτε αν απαγορευόταν.
> Όμως...
> Ποιός θα αποφάσιζε ότι αυτό πρέπει να απαγορευτεί; Θα ήταν ο ίδιος που αποφάσισε ότι ο 27χρονος αξίζει να περάσει ΠΣΚ στα κρατητήρια; Θα αποφάσιζε π.χ. και για "Τα Πάθη του Χριστού";


Και εγω σκεφτόμουν αν θα έπρεπε να απαγορευτεί το επίμαχο ντοκυμαντερ, αφου διαβαζα για κάτι Γαλλους που ηθελαν να δημοσιευσουν κάτι καρικατουρες του μωαμεθ μια εβδομαδα μετα απο την παγκόσμια αναταραχή. Έδω έχουμε να κάνουμε με ελευθερία εκφρασης ή με attention whores που θέλουν τα 5 λεπτα δημοσιοτητας τους έστω και αν απειλουν τη ζωη συμπατριωτών τους μέσα και έξω απο τη Γαλλία? Αυτή η περιπτωση είναι διαφορετική απο έναν εντεταλμένο προβοκράτορα μπλεγμενο με το βαθυ αμερικανικό κράτος, διαφορετική απο εναν πνευματικό ανθρωπο συμβολο (Καζαντζακης), διαφορετική απο μια εξαιρετική σατυρα (Life of Brian), διαφορετική απο μια αρπαχτη ενος ψευτοδιανοουμενου (Ανδρουλάκης), διαφορετική απο ενα χαβαλεδοτρολ (παστίτσιος).

Οπότε ποιος αποφασίζει τι επιτρέπεται και τι οχι? Γιατί π.χ. να είναι ποινικό αδίκημα σε μερικές χώρες να συζητήσεις το Ολοκάυτωμα και να μην ποινικό αδίκημα χλευασεις τα πιστευω εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων? Ειδικά οταν ο στόχος σου δεν είναι η επιστημονική μελέτη (αναφορα σε εναν παπυρο που αναφερει οτι ο χριστός συστησε μια γυναικα ως γυναικα του), αλλά το φτηνο (και χιλιοπαιγμένο) χιουμορ (με τα κλασσικά σκιτσα καρικατουρες).

Αυτή ειναι μια ωραία συζήτηση, αλλά δεν εχει και νόημα. Σημασία έχει οτι η ΧΑ πιστευει οτι καποιος ειναι υβριστής των θείων (και των θείτσων -adslgr.com ελπίζω να μη με δώσεις για τη βλασφήμια  :Razz: -) και αυτός ο κάποιος μέσα σε ενα σουκου βρισκεται στη μπουζου. Και δεν με νοιαζει αν θα επρεπε να βρισκουνται δίπλα του οι κλεφτες των εκατομμυρίων ή οι μαχαιροβγάλτες της ΧΑ, με νοιάζει που δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτός εκει μεσα, με νοιάζει που το αυτοφωρο χρησιμοποιείται σαν ποινή, και με νοιάζει που κάποιος μπορεί να καταλήξει στη φυλακή επειδή κάποιος βουλευτης διαφωνεί με όσα γραφει. Μπορεί σήμερα να είναι κάποιο ανωριμο τρολ, αλλά αυριο μπορεί να είναι κάποιος ο οποιος κάλεσε για μια διαδηλωση.

----------


## raspoutiv

δε χρειάζεται να ναι αυστηρή η πολιτεία με τον άπιστο

θα τον τιμωρήσει ο Θεός  :Razz: 


υγ.  :Respekt:  στο vothro που τόλμησε να κατακεραυνώσει τους άπιστους του forum και απανταχού της χώρας. έχεις εξασφαλίσει μια λαμπρή θέση εις την ΔΕΞΙΑΝ του Υιού
Ευλογείτε

----------


## NT1G

> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!!


Για πες γιατί φαίνεσαι και γνώστης....




> Άρθρο 13
> 
> 1. Η ελευθερία της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης είναι απαραβίαστη. ....
> 
> 2. Κάθε γνωστή θρησκεία είναι ελεύθερη και τα σχετικά με τη λατρεία της τελούνται ανεμπόδιστα υπό την προστασία των νόμων. ....
> ....

----------


## flamelab

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


Αυτα που λες είναι _αντισυνταγματικά_.

----------


## Burning Skies

Ο πιτσιρικος πως τους ξεφυγε;  :Laughing: 

http://pitsirikos.net/2012/09/%CF%84...1%CE%B9%CE%B1/

----------


## teacake

> Για πες γιατί φαίνεσαι και γνώστης....
> 
> Άρθρο 13
> 
> 1. Η ελευθερία της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης είναι απαραβίαστη. ....
> 
> 2. Κάθε γνωστή θρησκεία είναι ελεύθερη και τα σχετικά με τη λατρεία της τελούνται ανεμπόδιστα υπό την προστασία των νόμων. ....
> ....


Όταν πάρει η ΧΑ την εξουσία θα τη διορθώσουν αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια μην ανησυχείς...

----------


## tintin

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


Αγαπητε... Βοθρε (ονομα και πραμα αν κρινω απ το ποστ σου :Laughing: ),
στην Ελλαδα εχουμε ανεξιθρησκεια, δεν ειμαστε η χωρα του Χομεϊνι. Φαινεται οτι σου πανε τα καθεστωτα της Τουρκιας ή των μουσουλμανικων κρατων, οπως αναφερεις. Ευτυχως εδω δεν υπαρχουν τετοια καραγκιοζιλικια και η ελευθερια εκφρασης ειναι κατοχυρωμενη.
Γιατι ο χλευασμος προς ενα γεροντιο που την ειχε δει προφητης θιγει τη θρησκεια σου?

----------


## 29gk

Πριν χρονια, ενας εισαγγελεας κατεβαινε την λ.Αλεξανδρας οπου και υπηρχαν αφισες του Τζιμακου Πανουση που διαφημιζαν μια παρασταση του. Ο εισαγγελεας θιχτηκε καθως στην αφισσα ο Πανουσης κατι εκανε με την ελληνικη σημαια. Κατι μαλλον προσβλητικο για αυτον αλλα σατιρικο για τον Πανουση. Ο εισαγγελεας θιχτηκε, συνεχισε την πορεια του αυτοκινητου του, περασε απο διαφορες πιατσες οπου και συχναζαν ναρκομανεις και εμποροι, διεσχισε αρκετες αλλες οπου ηκμαζε το εμποριο λευκης κι ανατολικης σαρκας, αγανακτισε λογω του μποτιλιαρισματος που προκαλουσαν οι παγκοι των παρανομων μικροπωλητων κι οταν με το καλο εφτασε στο γραφειο του, ασκησε αυτεπαγγελτη διωξη για προσβολη συμβολου εναντια στον Πανουση.

Τα αλλα ΔΕΝ τα ειδε !

Υποθετικη ερωτηση.

Εαν την αλλη εβδομαδα μια εφημεριδα ή ενα blog, γραψει πως ο πεθαμενος γερων - ο οποιος σημειωτεον και ΔΕΝ τιμαται απο την εκκλησια ή την πιστη μας σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ αλλα αντιθετα προκειται για ακραια περιπτωση μεσαιωνικης προκαταληψης και εκφρασης αμορφωτων φανατικων - προφητευσε πως σε εξι μηνες ο ελληνικος στρατος θα παρελαυνει στην βασιλευουσα, θα συγκινηθει λετε ενας εισαγγελεας ή η κρατικη ασφαλεια ουτω σωστε να μαζεψει τους υπευθυνους για το αδικημα της εξαψης των εθνικιστικων παθων, της διαταραξης των σχεσεων με ενα αλλο κρατος ή ισως για την απλη διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων και ακατασχετης μπουρδολογιας μεν αλλα επικυνδινης δε ; 

Η εκκλησια της Ελλαδας θα υπενθυμισει το ουδεν προφητης μετα Κυριον ; 

Θα θυμηθει κανεις αραγε εκεινον τον αλλο τον γερο που ειχε προμοταρει ενα μοναστηρι, ως αναλλοιωτο για εβδομαδες μετα θανατο κοβοντας εισητηρια στα πουλμαν που πηγαιναν γεματα για να δουν με τα ματια τους το "θαυμα" ; Εκιενον που τελικα ελιωσε αλλα κανεις δεν κινησε τις αυτεπαγγελτες διαδικασιες περι της κοινης εξαπατησης ;

----------


## raspoutiv

είναι προφανές πως ο νεοραγιαδισμός των ελλήνων, δεν περιορίζεται στο Σουλεϊμάν το μεγαλοπρεπή αλλά απλώνεται και στην τυφλή θρησκευτική ευλάβεια, μουσουλμανικού τύπου, που κάποιοι ευαγγελίζονται και δε σταματά εκεί

τα κατάφεραν πάλι να μην ασχολούμαστε με τους κλέφτες υπουργούς-βουλευτές και να φωνάζουμε για τον Παστίτσιο ε;

----------


## odd

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


Όλος ο ακροδεξιός οχετός μέσα σε ένα ποστ.

Btw έχεις μπερδέψει την ανεξιθρησκία με την επίσημη θρησκεία του κράτους. Ψιλά γράμματα όμως...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Προσωπικά επειδή μπήκα στο τριπάκι να συζητήσω (σε social media) με υπέρμαχους της απόφασης και της σύλληψης του διαχειριστή, του "κατεβάσματος" της σελίδας κλπ, κατέληξα ότι ο μόνος λόγος να ανοίξω διάλογο μαζί τους είναι για να τους τρολλάρω και απλά να περάσω την ώρα μου (να τη σκοτώσω για την ακρίβεια).

Είναι ανούσιο να ανοίγεις αυτήν την κουβέντα με το αντίθετο "στρατόπεδο" (σε όποια μεριά κι αν βρίσκεσαι) καθώς υπάρχει τεράαααστια διάσταση απόψεων. Γι'αυτό και πάντα καταλήγουν σε μπινελίκια, απειλές κλπ.

----------


## 29gk

Και η ιδια οπτικη απο εναν αλλο, που φυσικα καταδικαζεται απο οσους εχουν ή μπορει να ανακαλυψουν στο μελλον καποιο συμφερον :




> *Ειρωνικά σχόλια για τον Γέροντα Παΐσιο από τον βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Π. Τατσόπουλο* 
> 
> Στο θέμα της ημέρας, τη σύλληψη για την υπόθεση του γέροντα Παΐσιου αναφέρθηκε μέσω του Facebook ο συγγραφέας και βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος, ο οποίος χρησιμοποίησε ειρωνικούς τόνους και προς τον γέροντα αλλά και προς αυτούς που τον πιστεύουν και τον θαυμάζουν.
> 
> Ο Π. Τατσόπουλος γράφει στο status του:
> 
> «Γύρω από τον Γέροντα Παϊσιο -τι είπε, τι δεν είπε, τι εννοούσε με όσα είπε, τι εννοούσε με όσα δεν είπε- στήθηκε μια ανθηρή μακρόβια μπίζνα που άδειασε τις τσέπες πλείστων όσων αφελών, γέμισε τις τσέπες ολίγων ξετσίπωτων επιτήδειων και πυροβόλησε τη νοημοσύνη όλων. Για αυτό το πρωτοφανές μεταδικτατορικό σκάνδαλο, συγκρίσιμο μονάχα με το "Νερό του Καματερού" και την "Αθανασία του Αιγάλεω", κανένας εισαγγελέας δεν συγκινήθηκε. Τα αντανακλαστικά του Νόμου λειτούργησαν μονάχα όταν μια χιουμοριστική ιστοσελίδα κατέδειξε το μέγεθος του τσαρλατανισμού, με αποκορύφωμα την υιοθέτηση από τους τσαρλατάνους ενός "θαύματος" του Γέροντα που η ίδια η ιστοσελίδα κατασκεύασε. Με άλλα λόγια; Κάποιος τόλμησε να ξεφωνίσει τους απατεώνες και αντί να μπαγλαρώσουν τους απατεώνες, μπαγλαρώσαν εκείνον που τους ξεφώνισε».
> 
> Τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr

----------


## George978

που ειναι τα ειρωνικα σχολια για το Παισιο? ειρωνευεται τα πυροβολημενα οντα που εκμεταλλευονται το ονομα του για προσωπικο οφελος.

----------


## KLG

Πάντως για Τατσόπουλο είναι μετριοπαθέστατη η δήλωση  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## no_logo

> που ειναι τα ειρωνικα σχολια για το Παισιο? ειρωνευεται τα πυροβολημενα οντα που εκμεταλλευονται το ονομα του για προσωπικο οφελος.


τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet
τα λέει όλα αυτό

Ειχαμε ένα εκπρόσωπο του χουντοsite, ελπίζω να μην αποκτήσουμε και δεύτερο

----------


## 29gk

> τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet
> τα λέει όλα αυτό
> 
> Ειχαμε ένα εκπρόσωπο του χουντοsite, ελπίζω να μην αποκτήσουμε και δεύτερο


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1a1bHy02C0

----------


## raspoutiv

> τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet
> τα λέει όλα αυτό
> 
> Ειχαμε ένα εκπρόσωπο του χουντοsite, ελπίζω να μην αποκτήσουμε και δεύτερο


έκανε σχολή ο MNP. πιάσανε τόπο οι προσπάθειές του

είναι τόσο ανάξιο προς ανάγνωση το σχόλιο του site αυτού, όσο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα άρθρα του

----------


## hemlock

> Πάντως για Τατσόπουλο είναι μετριοπαθέστατη η δήλωση


Τα λάθη της ΣΟ τώρα φαίνονται...Που είναι τα νήματα περί ορθοδοξίας και ησυχασμού,να μαθαίναμε απο πρώτο χέρι για τα θαύματα του Παϊσιου... :Laughing:

----------


## c4lex

Off Topic


		Πάντως, έχοντας την τύχη να ξέρω τον συγκεκριμένο γέροντα πριν γίνει ιδιαίτερα γνωστός, έχω να πω ότι ήταν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση. Θεωρώ δηλαδή πως αν ο στόχος ήταν να χτυπήσουν την σαπίλα της εκκλησίας, δεν είχαν παρά να κρίνουν τους παπάδες με μέτρο αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.

Κάποτε είπαν στον Παϊσιο ότι ο Χριστός δεν ήταν Θεός. Και έκατσε και αναλογίστηκε ότι, ήταν, δεν ήταν, δεν είχε σημασία. Αυτά που έλεγε ήταν σωστά και θα τα ακολουθούσε από επιλογή γιατί "και Θεός να μην ήταν, ήταν ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος που πέρασε". Μορφωμένος πολύ μπορεί να μην ήταν, αλλά μια χαρά ξεχώριζε τις αρχές από τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Νικαετός

Και μια άποψη από εμένα. Το αν ήταν σοφός ο γέρων ή όχι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το αν ήταν χριστιανός ή βουδιστής ή, ή, ή. 

Έτυχε και ήταν χριστιανός. (Άλλωστε δεν είναι όλοι οι χριστιανοί σοφοί, σωστά?) Ούτε όλοι οι σοφοί, χριστιανοί...

Όσο για την σύλληψη την θεωρώ παρατραβηγμένη και ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα ότι βαδίζουμε προς τα πίσω...ολοταχώς.

----------


## c4lex

Το φοβερό είναι ότι όλες οι θρησκείες (μέσα σε γενικές γραμμές) λένε την ίδια ιστορία. Αν δηλαδή δεν κολλήσεις στην διαμάχη ποιός είναι Θεός και ποιος όχι, ποιός λαός δικαιούται ποιο έδαφος κοκ, τα διδάγματα τα ίδια είναι πολύτιμα. Ή για τους τεχνοκράτες: Το καλό, στην ζωή, είναι το path of least resistance...

----------


## paspro

Ντροπή και αίσχος για μια Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα στον 21ο αιώνα να έχει νόμους για "βλασφημεία" λες και ζούμε στον Μεσαίωνα ή σε μουσουλμανική χώρα. Να γίνει επιτέλους πλήρης διαχωρισμός Εκκλησίας και Κράτους με ένα Σύνταγμα και νόμους βασισμένους στον σύγχρονο Ανθρωπισμό και όχι σε παραμύθια ψυχικά αρρώστων και αμόρφωτων που φαντασίωναν πριν απο χιλιάδες χρόνια στην έρημο του Ισραήλ. Να σταματήσει η κατήχηση και η θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα απο τα κρατικά σχολεία ώστε τα νέα παιδιά να μάθουν για τον πραγματικό κόσμο γύρω τους με βάση την Επιστήμη και όχι δεισιδαιμονίες και φαντασιώσεις του μακρινού παρελθόντος. Να μάθουν να σκέφτονται ελεύθερα, ορθολογικά και κριτικά με ελευθερία στο λόγο, έκφραση και σκέψη.

----------


## tzelen

Οργισμένος χριστιανός.....πιο οξύμωρο, δεν γίνεται.

----------


## paspro

> Οργισμένος χριστιανός.....πιο οξύμωρο, δεν γίνεται.


Καθόλου οξύμωρο. Μη ξεχνάς τις Σταυροφορίες.

----------


## raspoutiv

respect στην πρωτοπόρο της θρησκοληπτικής γραφικότητας - ΕΛΕΝΗ ΛΟΥΚΑ

κάνε κόμμα Λουκά, είστε πολλοί

----------


## tzelen

Μήπως να ξανα-ανοίγατε καμιά _Χριστιανική Οδήγηση_, να ξεχαρμάνιαζαν μερικοί μερικοί;

----------


## paspro

> Μήπως να ξανα-ανοίγατε καμιά Χριστιανική Οδήγηση, να ξεχαρμάνιαζαν μερικοί μερικοί;


Εχει ήδη ανοίξει με το όνομα "Χρυσή Αυγή"

----------


## narsis

> Πάντως για Τατσόπουλο είναι μετριοπαθέστατη η δήλωση


Μόνο μετριοπαθέστατη; Λες να έβαλε και αυτός μυαλό για να μην τον μπαγλαρώσουν; Ξέρω ότι είναι βουλευτής και έχει ασυλία, αλλά για κάτι τέτοια "αδικήματα" την άρουν την ασυλία, για τπτ λεπτομέρειες (ξυλοδαρμούς, νταβατζιλίκια, κλοπές, δωροδοκίες) την έχουν μόνο.

----------


## KLG

> Μόνο μετριοπαθέστατη; Λες να έβαλε και αυτός μυαλό για να μην τον μπαγλαρώσουν; Ξέρω ότι είναι βουλευτής και έχει ασυλία, αλλά για κάτι τέτοια "αδικήματα" την άρουν την ασυλία, για τπτ λεπτομέρειες (ξυλοδαρμούς, νταβατζιλίκια, κλοπές, δωροδοκίες) την έχουν μόνο.


Σίγουρα έβαλε μυαλό.. του έταξαν υπουργείο και το βουλωσε για να μην λένε καθε φορά που ανοιγει το στόμα ΣΥΡΙΖΑ -2% / ΧΑ +2 %

Πουλημένος ΣΥΡΙΖΑιος.. τι περιμένες... τς τς όλα τα πουλήσανε για λίγα υπουργεία, δεν φτάνει που φταίνε για τη κρίση.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ronin

Πιστεύω οτι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης πρέπει να προστατεύεται εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις και η σάτιρα δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές. Η σύλληψη για βλασφημία παραπέμπει σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες.

----------


## klap

Δεν θα πω τίποτε παραπάνω, θα μεταφέρω μόνο την ατάκα ενός φίλου όταν άκουσε για τη σύλληψη

"Ε ρε χριστιανά ταλιμπάνια..."

----------


## KLG

> Πιστεύω οτι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης πρέπει να προστατεύεται εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις και η σάτιρα δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές. Η σύλληψη για βλασφημία παραπέμπει σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες.


Α μην τα λες αυτά. Προφανώς και δεν είμαστε τριτοκοσμική χώρα επειδή δεν του πήρανε το κεφάλι (είμαστε όμως σε καλό δρόμο).

----------


## GetRid

> Πιστεύω οτι η ελευθερία της έκφρασης πρέπει να προστατεύεται εκτός από ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις και η σάτιρα δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές. Η σύλληψη για βλασφημία παραπέμπει σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες.


Η βλασφημία είναι η πρόφαση. Ο πραγματικός λόγος είναι ότι γελοιοποιούσε όλους αυτούς τους χριστέμπορους http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/32263

Επιπλέον η σύλληψη δρα και αποπροσανατολιστικά εν όψει της γενικής απεργίας και ενώ τρέχει το απίστευτο σκάνδαλο των 10,2 δις.

Επιπρόσθετα είναι και ένα τεστ, χρήσιμο για αργότερα, για τα ποια αντανακλαστικά θα επιδείξει η πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας. Θα απαιτήσει της απελευθέρωση του "Παστίτσιου"? Θα λουφάξει σε μια γωνία παρακολουθώντας το θέαμα ή ακόμα καλύτερα για το καθεστως θα συνταχθεί με τις δυνάμεις του σκοταδισμού?

- - - Updated - - -

ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΣΤΙΤΣΙΟΣ : I'LL BE BACK!!

"Εκεί που υπήρξε ένας, θα ξεπηδήσουν δέκα"

----------


## A Hellene

Θα παρακαλέσω τους θρησκευόμενους συνομιλητές μας να αγνοήσουν το συγκεκριμένο αυτό μήνυμα και να το προσπεράσουν, επειδή δεν θα ήθελα να προκαλέσω δυσάρεστες σκέψεις σε συνανθρώπους μου. Το παρακάτω κείμενο απευθύνεται σε όσους βλέπουν τη θρησκεία με σκεπτικισμό, ή είναι απελευθερωμένοι από τα δεσμά της.

Ωραία, λοιπόν! Κάποιος απηυδισμένος έκανε την αρχή, λίγο άτσαλα ίσως, και τιμωρήθηκε. Καιρός δεν είναι, να αρχίσει επί τέλους να ξυπνά ο κόσμος από αυτά τα _ξενόφερτα δολοφονικά δόγματα «της αγάπης*»_; Ξενόφερτα, Αβραμικά δηλαδή δόγματα του Χαλδαίου μάγου (= ιερέα του Ζωροαστρισμού) Αβραάμ από την πόλη Ουρ της Μεσοποταμίας. Δολοφονικά επίσης δόγματα που, αφού αποδεκάτισαν τις Εβραϊκές φυλές (στρέφοντας «αδερφό εναντίον αδερφού») και αργότερα εξαφάνισαν σχεδόν από προσώπου Γης τον Ελληνισμό και που πυρπολούσαν επανειλημμένα κάθε βιβλιοθήκη που περιείχε αρχαία γνώση και σοφία (αφού κράτησαν εκείνη που τους εξυπηρετούσε), μας έφεραν τα σκοταδισμό του χιλιετούς διαρκείας Μεσαίωνα που εξαθλίωσε πνευματικά και σωματικά τον άνθρωπο...

Μιλώντας για τα Αβραμικά δόγματα, αυτά είναι τρία: Ιουδαϊσμός, Χριστιανισμός και Μωαμεθανισμός, με τη σειρά που εμφανίσθηκαν, και όλα τους βασίζονται στα πέντε «τεύχη» της Μωσαϊκής μυθολογίας (Γένεσις, Έξοδος, Λευιτικόν, Αριθμοί και Δευτερονόμιον) τα οποία το πρώτο δόγμα τα ονομάζει «Πεντάτευχο», το δεύτερο «Παλαιά Διαθήκη» και το τρίτο «Ιερά Βιβλία». Η Μωσαϊκή μυθολογία αποτελεί μία συλλογή από αντιγραφή στοιχείων αρχαιότερων θρησκειών που προϋπήρχαν στη λεκάνη της Μεσογείου, χωρίς να έχει προσθέσει κανένα σχεδόν νεωτερισμό εκτός από το μίσος και τη μνησικακία. Ακόμη και η ιδέα του μονοθεϊσμού είναι «δανεισμένη» από τον Αιγυπτιακό Ερμητισμό. Όπως ακριβώς και ο Χριστιανισμός αποτελεί άμεσο υποπροϊόν του Ιουδαϊσμού, που δημιουργήθηκε αρχικά για να μην απομακρυνθούν περισσότερο από το δόγμα τους οι Εβραίοι της Διασποράς, αφού εξυμνεί αποκλειστικά και μόνον ανθρώπους και τόπους της Εβραϊκής μυθολογίας (είτε αυτοί οι άνθρωποι και οι τόποι υπήρξαν ιστορικοί είτε φανταστικοί). Και τον τέταρτον αιώνα άρχισε ο Χριστιανισμός να επιβάλλεται οικουμενικά δια πυρός και σιδήρου από τον Φλάβιο Βαλέριο Κωνσταντίνο (που θεωρείται υπεύθυνος για τις δολοφονίες του δεκαεπτάχρονου γιου του, της συζύγου του, του κουνιάδου του, του δωδεκάχρονου ανηψιού του, του πεθερού του και των δυο γαμπρών του) --εξ' ου και ο τίτλος «Μέγας» που του απεδόθη. Και εμείς, οι απόγονοι των Ελλήνων που κυριολεκτικά δημιούργησαν τον πολιτισμό στον οποίο ζούμε σήμερα, ενώ έχουμε μία κληρονομιά τόσο πλουσιότερη, ομορφότερη και αυθεντικότερη από τη Μωσαϊκή, την κλωτσήσαμε προκειμένου να υιοθετήσουμε τα άχαρα αυτά κακέκτυπά της, τις λεγόμενες «θρησκείες της ερήμου». Και σαν να μην μας έφθανε η μία από αυτές που επίσης απετέλεσε τον χειρότερο εχθρό του Ελληνισμού και που την έχουμε καπελωθεί, σε λίγο θα χρειασθεί να ανεχόμασθε και την άλλη με τους μιναρέδες και τους μουεζίνηδες να φωνάζουν στο δικό τους ποίμνιο πέντε φορές την ημέρα. Σε τρεις-τέσσαρες γενεές βέβαια, θα θεωρείται και αυτό φυσιολογικό όπως όλα τα άλλα...

Οι δε Μωαμεθανοί βέβαια βρίσκονται σε ακόμη χειρότερη μοίρα, αφού το δόγμα τους, το τρίτο πλοκάμι των Αβραμικών θρησκειών μετά τον Ιουδαϊσμό και το Χριστιανισμό, τους έχει προκαλέσει ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη τρομοκρατώντας τους με τη στέρηση της ..._απολαυστικότερης_ μεταθανάτιας ζωής(!) από αυτή που ήδη ζούνε, εάν δεν υποτάσσονται ολοκληρωτικά στους ιερείς και στο δόγμα τους. Στον Χριστιανισμό, τουλάχιστον, έχουν γίνει κάποιες υποχωρήσεις όσον αφορά στους παιδιάστικούς παραλογισμούς του δόγματος και στην ασυνέπεια των Γραφών του, και που επίσημα ονομάζονται «αλληγορικές» ή «μεταφορικές» οι παράλογες αυτές θέσεις αφού δεν ισχύουν λογικά, ή, έτσι απλά, «μεταφραστικά σφάλματα των προηγούμενων» εκκλησιαστικών οργάνων. Αυθαίρετοι αλληγορικοί ακροβατισμοί δηλαδή όπου η λογική καταρρέει, από τους «σοφούς και φωτισμένους πατέρες του δόγματος» που τελικά φαίνεται ότι δεν ήταν αρκετά σοφοί ή φωτισμένοι ώστε να κυριολεκτούν, για ένα «πτωχό τω πνεύματι» και εξαθλιωμένο κοινό από το οποίο απαιτούσαν τυφλή υποταγή. Αυτά μπορεί να γίνονταν τότε αποδεκτά. Σήμερα όμως; Αναφέρομαι ενδεικτικά στο 7.500 ετών ηλικίας σύμπαν, στα ...καγκουρώ της Κιβωτού, στην αυτόφωτη Σελήνη, στα απολιθώματα των δεινοσαύρων που τοποθετήθηκαν επίτηδες εκεί ώστε να ...δοκιμάζεται η πίστη των μελών του ποιμνίου, στην επίπεδη και τετράγωνη (= με «τέσσερα άκρα»!) ακίνητη Γη, στο «Χριστιανικό Μυστήριο» της βρώσης και της πόσης ανθρώπινης σάρκας και αίματος από ανθρώπους (που αποτελεί τον ακριβή ορισμό της ανθρωποφαγίας!), στην ασθένεια με την οποία όλοι γεννιόμαστε αξιωματικά (το «προπατορικό αμάρτημα») και που δεν μπορεί άλλος να ανιχνεύσει ή να θεραπεύσει εκτός από τα όργανα της θρησκείας, στην αόριστη και μη επαληθεύσιμη υπόσχεση στους πειθήνιους για μία άλλη και καλλίτερη ζωή μετά το θάνατο, και σε αμέτρητες άλλες τραγελαφικές θέσεις με πρόχειρες και επιστημονικοφανείς εξηγήσεις, που καταρρέουν αμέσως κάτω από την πίεση που θα τους ασκηθεί από την κριτική σκέψη, τον ορθολογισμό και τη γνώση. Για να δείτε τι εννοώ, απολαύστε μια συζήτηση για τη θρησκεία που είχαμε πρόσφατα σε μια παγκόσμια κοινότητα συζήτησης θεμάτων ηλεκτρονικής.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια το Άρθρο 3.3 του Συντάγματός μας που ορίζει ότι _«Το κείμενο της Αγίας Γραφής τηρείται αναλλοίωτο. Η επίσημη μετάφρασή του σε άλλο γλωσσικό τύπο απαγορεύεται χωρίς την έγκριση της Αυτοκέφαλης Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας και της Μεγάλης του Χριστού Εκκλησίας στην Κωνσταντινούπολη»_ και που βοηθά τις Γραφές να παραμένουν κρυπτογραφημένες για τον καθημερινό μας συνέλληνα. Άντε τώρα ο Νεοέλληνας, χωρίς τη γνώση της Αρχαίας, και με τη μονοτονική «Δημοτικιά» που οι ανθέλληνες του έφιαξαν «για την ευκολία του», να κατανοήσει κείμενο της κατηργημένης Καθαρεύουσας ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, της Ελληνιστικής Κοινής διαλέκτου στην οποία είναι τα γραμμένα τα Αβραμικά κείμενα. Ούτε που θα σκεφτεί να τα αγγίξει, ο άνθρωπος. Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει εξ' άλλου αφού _εάν υπήρχε κάτι το ύποπτο σε αυτά τα κείμενα θα το είχανε βρει άλλοι, από πριν! Και, τόσοι πολλοί που τα πιστεύουν αυτά, δεν γίνεται να κάνουν όλοι τους λάθος! Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, λοιπόν! Πρόβλημα έχουν αυτοί οι λιγοστοί που έχουν πρόβλημα με τη θρησκεία που μας έσωσε από τους Τούρκους! Καλά κάνει και τους πιάνει η αστυνομία!_

Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μία πρόταση: Προσπαθήστε να μελετήστε από μόνοι σας αυτές τις περίφημες Γραφές στο πρωτότυπό τους, ώστε να κατανοήσετε το περιεχόμενό τους ορθά και όχι όπως επιμένουν να σας τις «εξηγούν» κάποιοι, με τον δικό τους δηλαδή _ιδιαίτερο τρόπο_, και που είναι πιθανότατο αυτοί να έχουν συμφέροντα διαφορετικά από τα δικά σας. Δεν είναι περισσότερες από 1000-1500 συνολικά οι σελίδες των Γραφών, και με λίγη καλή θέληση δεν θα χρειασθούν περισσότερες από μερικές ημέρες για την πρώτη τους ανάγνωση. Θα εκπλαγείτε αν το κάνετε αυτό. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεσθε, θα προτείνω να ξεκινήσετε αυτή σας την αναζήτηση με τη θαυμάσια εργασία του Δρος Ιωάννου Νεοκλέους Φιλαδέλφου Μ. Ρούσσου με τον τίτλο: _«Άρθρα και μελέται επί του Χριστιανικού φαινομένου»_. Παραπέμπω επίσης σε ένα σχετικότατο, λάβρο κείμενο του ανεπανάληπτου Δημήτρη Λιαντίνη με τίτλο «Ο Ελληνοέλληνας» από το βιβλίο του «Γκέμμα», που θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το διαβάσει κάθε Έλληνας.


-Γιώργος




(*) Ως «Δόγμα της Αγάπης» πουλάνε ακόμη το Χριστιανοσμό, αφού μας βεβαιώνουν πως «αυτό ακριβώς γράφουν» τα λεγόμενα «θεόπνευστα» βιβλία τους με τις αμέτρητες αντιφάσεις, στην περίφημη φράση «αγαπάτε αλλήλους». Ας κάνουμε μία μικρή έρευνα στα επίσημα γραπτά τους για να δούμε κατά πόσον είναι «της αγάπης» αυτή η φράση ή όχι. Θα προσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν να βρούμε ποιος είπε αυτή τη φράση, σε ποιους ειπώθηκε, και για ποιο λόγο.

Η συγκεκριμένη αυτή η φράση εμφανίζεται μόνον σε δύο κείμενα του «Κατά Ιωάννην» ευαγγελίου, ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι ευαγγελιστές δείχνουν να αγνοούν μια τόσο σημαντική εντολή που έδωσε ο Ιησούς. Τι ακριβώς λένε τα δύο αυτά εδάφια, και τι το ιδιαίτερο έχει αυτή η εντολή ώστε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ευαγγελιστές να την έχουν αγνοήσει; Τα εδάφια αυτά είναι τα εξής:

1. Κατά Ιωάννην 13: 34-35:
 Πρωτότυπο: _«[34] ἐντολὴν καινὴν δίδωμι ὑμῖν ἵνα ἀγαπᾶτε ἀλλήλους, καθὼς ἠγάπησα ὑμᾶς ἵνα καὶ ὑμεῖς ἀγαπᾶτε ἀλλήλους. [35] ἐν τούτῳ γνώσονται πάντες ὅτι ἐμοὶ μαθηταί ἐστε, ἐὰν ἀγάπην ἔχητε ἐν ἀλλήλοις.»_
Απόδοση: [34] Εντολή καινούργια σας δίνω: να αγαπάτε ο ένας τον άλλο. Καθώς αγάπησα εσάς, έτσι κι εσείς να αγαπάτε ο ένας τον άλλο. [35] Με αυτό θα γνωρίσουν όλοι ότι είστε δικοί μου μαθητές, αν αγάπη έχετε ο ένας για τον άλλο.»

2. Κατά Ιωάννην 15: 11-12:
 Πρωτότυπο: _«[11] Ταῦτα λελάληκα ὑμῖν ἵνα ἡ χαρὰ ἡ ἐμὴ ἐν ὑμῖν μείνῃ καὶ ἡ χαρὰ ὑμῶν πληρωθῇ. [12] αὕτη ἐστὶν ἡ ἐντολὴ ἡ ἐμή, ἵνα ἀγαπᾶτε ἀλλήλους καθὼς ἠγάπησα ὑμᾶς.»_
Απόδοση: «[11] Αυτά σας τα έχω μιλήσει, για να είναι η χαρά η δική μου μέσα σας και η χαρά σας να ολοκληρωθεί. [12] Αυτή είναι η εντολή η δική μου: να αγαπάτε ο ένας τον άλλο καθώς αγάπησα εσάς.»

Κοιτώντας προσεκτικά τα κείμενα, βλέπουμε πως ο Ιησούς δίδει τη συγκεκριμένη εντολή όχι στη οικουμένη, ούτε στο λαό του που ήταν οι Ιουδαίοι, αλλά μονάχα στους δώδεκα μαθητές του. Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για κάποιο οικουμενικό μήνυμα αγάπης. όπως μας το παρουσιάζουν τα όργανα της θρησκείας, αφού αυτό απευθύνεται μονάχα σε δώδεκα πολύ ειδικούς ανθρώπους, τους μαθητές του Ιησού, και σε κανέναν άλλον. Το γιατί, είναι επίσης προφανές: Στο κείμενο, ο Ιησούς τους λέει ξεκάθαρα να αγαπούν ο ένας τον άλλο επειδή με αυτό τον τρόπο τα (αγράμματα και άξεστα) πλήθη θα αναγνωρίσουν τους δώδεκα μαθητές του ως ανώτερους ανθρώπους, αφού αυτοί θα φαίνονται να συμπεριφέρονται μεταξύ τους πολιτισμένα, ευγενικά, με σεβασμό και ευπροσήγορα: Ο Ιησούς δηλαδή δίνει μαθήματα μάρκετινγκ στους μαθητές του, έτσι ώστε να συνεχίσουν αυτοί να πλασσάρονται ως σημαντικά, σοβαρά και ανώτερα πρόσωπα στα αγράμματα και ακαλλιέργητα πλήθη που ακόμη δεν είχανε μάθει να μην αποπατούν στον ίδιο χώρο που έτρωγαν και κοιμόντουσαν, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις ίδιες τις Γραφές (Δευτερονόμιον 23: 12-14).

Βεβαίως, δεν μας λένε ότι ο Ιησούς της αγάπης είπε ποτέ τα παρακάτω ή άλλα παρόμοια:
Κατά Ματθαίον 10: 34-36:
 Πρωτότυπο: _«[34] Μὴ νομίσητε ὅτι ἦλθον βαλεῖν εἰρήνην ἐπὶ τὴν γῆν· οὐκ ἦλθον βαλεῖν εἰρήνην, ἀλλὰ μάχαιραν. [35] ἦλθον γὰρ διχάσαι ἄνθρωπον κατὰ τοῦ πατρὸς αὐτοῦ καὶ θυγατέρα κατὰ τῆς μητρὸς αὐτῆς καὶ νύμφην κατὰ τῆς πενθερᾶς αὐτῆς· [36] καὶ ἐχθροὶ τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οἱ οἰκιακοὶ αὐτοῦ.»_
Απόδοση: «[34] «Μη νομίσετε ότι ήρθα να βάλω ειρήνη πάνω στη γη. Δεν ήρθα να βάλω ειρήνη αλλά μάχαιρα. [35] Γιατί ήρθα να διχάσω άνθρωπο κατά του πατέρα του και θυγατέρα κατά της μητέρας της και νύφη κατά της πεθεράς της. [36] Και εχθροί του ανθρώπου θα είναι οι οικιακοί του.»

Μάθημα συμπεριφοράς σε δώδεκα συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους αποτελούσε λοιπόν η περίφημη αυτή ρήση «αγαπάτε αλλήλους», και όχι κάποιο γενικότερο μήνυμα παγκόσμιας ή τοπικιστικής έστω αγάπης ή φιλανθρωπίας. Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν αναφέρθηκε από τους υπόλοιπους ευαγγελιστές η πολύ συγκεκριμένη αυτή εντολή του Ιησού, αφού επρόκειτο για εσωτερικό θέμα και όχι του ποιμνίου. Πώς μας διέφευγε κάτι το τόσο σημαντικό για τόσο καιρό; Πολύ απλά, επειδή ποτέ δεν μπήκαμε στη διαδικασία να ερευνήσουμε το θέμα μόνοι μας, όπως μόλις κάναμε παραπάνω, παρά αφεθήκαμε να μας το «εξηγούν» τρίτοι άνθρωποι με τον δικό τους ιδιαίτερο τρόπο και κατά το δικό τους δοκούν.

----------


## paspro

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κείμενο του "Α Hellene" πρέπει να πω οτι μου άρεσε πολύ και είμαι αισιόδοξος όταν βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ελεύθερα και κριτικά σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι σε αυτή τη χώρα που έχουν ξεπεράσει την πλύση εγκεφάλου και την κατήχηση που όλοι έχουμε υποστεί στην Ελλάδα απο την παιδική μας ηλικία. Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελπίδα.

----------


## no_logo

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κείμενο του "Α Hellene" πρέπει να πω οτι μου άρεσε πολύ και είμαι αισιόδοξος όταν βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ελεύθερα και κριτικά σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι σε αυτή τη χώρα που έχουν ξεπεράσει την πλύση εγκεφάλου και την κατήχηση που όλοι έχουμε υποστεί στην Ελλάδα απο την παιδική μας ηλικία. Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελπίδα.


Εμένα πάλι δεν μου δημιουργεί καμία ελπίδα
είναι άσχετα αυτά που γράφει με το ζήτημα
Βρήκε νήμα ο κάθε βαρεμένος δωδεκαθεϊστής, να ψαρέψει ελληνάρες για να πάει Όλυμπο να κάνει σπονδές. Αν είναι δυνατόν

----------


## Revolution

Ολοι ξερουμε προς τα που οδευει αυτο το νημα ετσι δεν ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## Ronin

> Η βλασφημία είναι η πρόφαση. Ο πραγματικός λόγος είναι ότι γελοιοποιούσε όλους αυτούς τους χριστέμπορους http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/32263


Συμφωνώ. Το αντικείμενο της σάτιρας της σελίδας δεν ήταν ο Γέρων Παΐσιος, αλλά το εμπορικό πανηγύρι ψεύδους και απάτης που στήθηκε γύρω από το όνομα του.

----------


## Revolution

Δηλαδη εγω αν φτιαξω μια σελιδα που κραζω τους αστρολογους που κοροιδευουν ξεδιαντροπα τον κοσμο θα με μπουζουριασουν με τη κατηγορια της συκοφαντιας?

----------


## George978

ενταξει το ειδα το βιντεακι, μια λαλακια και μιση μου φανηκε, χιουμορακι γυμνασιου στη καλυτερη. Τωρα αν αυτος ειναι βλασφημος ή η βιομηχανια που εκμεταλλευεται το εργο αυτων των ανθρωπων δεν ξερω, και οι δυο μαλλον. Στη θρησκεια απανταμε με γνωση και λογικη, οχι ηλιθια βιντεακια. Αποψη μου παντα

----------


## 29gk

Να ξανακανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια να θεσω το ζητημα εκει που πιστευω πως βρισκεται η πραγματικη ουσια.

- Δικαιολογειται η αυτεπαγγελτη κινηση εισαγγελεα και αρχων για τα περι βλασφημιας και τα υβριστικα ;
- Εαν καποιος προβει σε μηνυση, ο εισαγγελεας εισβαλλει στα σπιτια και με τη συνδρομη ανδρων της Ασφαλειας για ερευνα ή το θεμα ακολουθει την τακτικη του εξελιξη ;
- Υπαρχει ζητημα για την ελευθερια του λογου η οποια και κατοχυρωνεται απο το Συνταγμα των Ελληνων ;
- Εαν αυριο καποιος παραπονεθει στην ΣΔΗΕ, στην Ασφαλεια ή στον εισαγγελεα υπηρεσιας για ενα αλλο γκρουπ του facebook, το οποιο και εκφραζει μια "προφητεια" του "αγιου", θα κινηθει η ιδια διαδικασια ; Πρεπει να κινηθει κι αν αυτο δεν συμβει σε τι κρατος ακριβως ζουμε ;
- Ειναι ελευθερος ο οποιοσδηποτε να εκφραζει δημοσια και ανοιχτα την θρησκευτικη γνωμη του ή υποκειται σε διαφορων ειδων φιλτρα και ελεγχους ;

----------


## c4lex

@A Hellene Μπλα μπλα μπλα ξενόφερτη θρησκεία κλπ
Αλλά:




> Οι δε Μωαμεθανοί βέβαια βρίσκονται σε ακόμη χειρότερη μοίρα, αφού το δόγμα τους, το τρίτο πλοκάμι των Αβραμικών θρησκειών μετά τον Ιουδαϊσμό και το Χριστιανισμό, τους έχει προκαλέσει ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη τρομοκρατώντας τους με τη στέρηση της ..._απολαυστικότερης_ μεταθανάτιας ζωής(!) από αυτή που ήδη ζούνε, εάν δεν υποτάσσονται ολοκληρωτικά στους ιερείς και στο δόγμα τους. Στον Χριστιανισμό, τουλάχιστον, έχουν γίνει κάποιες υποχωρήσεις όσον αφορά στους παιδιάστικούς παραλογισμούς του δόγματος και στην ασυνέπεια των Γραφών του, και που επίσημα ονομάζονται «αλληγορικές» ή «μεταφορικές» οι παράλογες αυτές θέσεις αφού δεν ισχύουν λογικά, ή, έτσι απλά, «μεταφραστικά σφάλματα των προηγούμενων» εκκλησιαστικών οργάνων. Αυθαίρετοι αλληγορικοί ακροβατισμοί δηλαδή όπου η λογική καταρρέει, από τους «σοφούς και φωτισμένους πατέρες του δόγματος» που τελικά φαίνεται ότι δεν ήταν αρκετά σοφοί ή φωτισμένοι ώστε να κυριολεκτούν, για ένα «πτωχό τω πνεύματι» και εξαθλιωμένο κοινό από το οποίο απαιτούσαν τυφλή υποταγή. Αυτά μπορεί να γίνονταν τότε αποδεκτά. Σήμερα όμως; Αναφέρομαι ενδεικτικά στο 7.500 ετών ηλικίας σύμπαν, στα ...καγκουρώ της Κιβωτού, στην αυτόφωτη Σελήνη, στα απολιθώματα των δεινοσαύρων που τοποθετήθηκαν επίτηδες εκεί ώστε να ...δοκιμάζεται η πίστη των μελών του ποιμνίου, στην επίπεδη και τετράγωνη (= με «τέσσερα άκρα»!) ακίνητη Γη, στο «Χριστιανικό Μυστήριο» της βρώσης και της πόσης ανθρώπινης σάρκας και αίματος από ανθρώπους (που αποτελεί τον ακριβή ορισμό της ανθρωποφαγίας!), στην ασθένεια με την οποία όλοι γεννιόμαστε αξιωματικά (το «προπατορικό αμάρτημα») και που δεν μπορεί άλλος να ανιχνεύσει ή να θεραπεύσει εκτός από τα όργανα της θρησκείας, στην αόριστη και μη επαληθεύσιμη υπόσχεση στους πειθήνιους για μία άλλη και καλλίτερη ζωή μετά το θάνατο, και σε αμέτρητες άλλες τραγελαφικές θέσεις με πρόχειρες και επιστημονικοφανείς εξηγήσεις, που καταρρέουν αμέσως κάτω από την πίεση που θα τους ασκηθεί από την κριτική σκέψη, τον ορθολογισμό και τη γνώση. Για να δείτε τι εννοώ, απολαύστε μια συζήτηση για τη θρησκεία που είχαμε πρόσφατα σε μια παγκόσμια κοινότητα συζήτησης θεμάτων ηλεκτρονικής.


Το thread που αναφέρεις είναι τόσο γεμάτο λογικά σφάλματα που δεν άντεξα να διαβάσω πέρα από την σελίδα 2. Αν θέλεις, πόσταρε το post που σε ενθουσίασε να σου δείξω πως η κριτική σκέψη και η θρησκεία δεν είναι orthogonal. Αλλά να διαβάσω 62 σελίδες όπου άθεοι παρατάνε την κριτική σκέψη για να ευλογήσουν τα γένια τους, sorry, no can do.




> Ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια το Άρθρο 3.3 του Συντάγματός μας που ορίζει ότι _«Το κείμενο της Αγίας Γραφής τηρείται αναλλοίωτο. Η επίσημη μετάφρασή του σε άλλο γλωσσικό τύπο απαγορεύεται χωρίς την έγκριση της Αυτοκέφαλης Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας και της Μεγάλης του Χριστού Εκκλησίας στην Κωνσταντινούπολη»_ και που βοηθά τις Γραφές να παραμένουν κρυπτογραφημένες για τον καθημερινό μας συνέλληνα. Άντε τώρα ο Νεοέλληνας, χωρίς τη γνώση της Αρχαίας, και με τη μονοτονική «Δημοτικιά» που οι ανθέλληνες του έφιαξαν «για την ευκολία του», να κατανοήσει κείμενο της κατηργημένης Καθαρεύουσας ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, της Ελληνιστικής Κοινής διαλέκτου στην οποία είναι τα γραμμένα τα Αβραμικά κείμενα. Ούτε που θα σκεφτεί να τα αγγίξει, ο άνθρωπος. Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει εξ' άλλου αφού _εάν υπήρχε κάτι το ύποπτο σε αυτά τα κείμενα θα το είχανε βρει άλλοι, από πριν! Και, τόσοι πολλοί που τα πιστεύουν αυτά, δεν γίνεται να κάνουν όλοι τους λάθος! Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, λοιπόν! Πρόβλημα έχουν αυτοί οι λιγοστοί που έχουν πρόβλημα με τη θρησκεία που μας έσωσε από τους Τούρκους! Καλά κάνει και τους πιάνει η αστυνομία!_


Υπάρχουν επίσημες μεταφράσεις στην νεοελληνική. Αν πιστεύεις ότι η εκκλησία κρύβει κάτι με τις μεταφράσεις, please πες μας τι. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί φιλόλογοι σπουδαγμένοι εις την καθαρεύουσα και την αρχαιοελληνική ώστε να πιάσουν μια τέτοια συνομωσία..




> Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μία πρόταση: Προσπαθήστε να μελετήστε από μόνοι σας αυτές τις περίφημες Γραφές στο πρωτότυπό τους, ώστε να κατανοήσετε το περιεχόμενό τους ορθά και όχι όπως επιμένουν να σας τις «εξηγούν» κάποιοι, με τον δικό τους δηλαδή _ιδιαίτερο τρόπο_, και που είναι πιθανότατο αυτοί να έχουν συμφέροντα διαφορετικά από τα δικά σας. Δεν είναι περισσότερες από 1000-1500 συνολικά οι σελίδες των Γραφών, και με λίγη καλή θέληση δεν θα χρειασθούν περισσότερες από μερικές ημέρες για την πρώτη τους ανάγνωση. Θα εκπλαγείτε αν το κάνετε αυτό. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεσθε, θα προτείνω να ξεκινήσετε αυτή σας την αναζήτηση με τη θαυμάσια εργασία του Δρος Ιωάννου Νεοκλέους Φιλαδέλφου Μ. Ρούσσου με τον τίτλο: _«Άρθρα και μελέται επί του Χριστιανικού φαινομένου»_. Παραπέμπω επίσης σε ένα σχετικότατο, λάβρο κείμενο του ανεπανάληπτου Δημήτρη Λιαντίνη με τίτλο «Ο Ελληνοέλληνας» από το βιβλίο του «Γκέμμα», που θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το διαβάσει κάθε Έλληνας.


Ι accept. Και σου ανεβάζω τον πήχη κι άλλο. Διαβάστε τις γραφές χωρίς τα σχόλια του δικού σου "ειδικού" και χρησιμοποιήστε την δική σας κριτική σκέψη. Γιατί το φαινόμενου με τους "ειδικούς" είναι να κρίνουν αποσπασματικά εδάφια της γραφής και να τα quotάρουν εκτός context. Όπως αυτό εδώ:




> Βεβαίως, δεν μας λένε ότι ο Ιησούς της αγάπης είπε ποτέ τα παρακάτω ή άλλα παρόμοια:
> Κατά Ματθαίον 10: 34-36:
>  Πρωτότυπο: _«[34] Μὴ νομίσητε ὅτι ἦλθον βαλεῖν εἰρήνην ἐπὶ τὴν γῆν· οὐκ ἦλθον βαλεῖν εἰρήνην, ἀλλὰ μάχαιραν. [35] ἦλθον γὰρ διχάσαι ἄνθρωπον κατὰ τοῦ πατρὸς αὐτοῦ καὶ θυγατέρα κατὰ τῆς μητρὸς αὐτῆς καὶ νύμφην κατὰ τῆς πενθερᾶς αὐτῆς· [36] καὶ ἐχθροὶ τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οἱ οἰκιακοὶ αὐτοῦ.»_
> Απόδοση: «[34] «Μη νομίσετε ότι ήρθα να βάλω ειρήνη πάνω στη γη. Δεν ήρθα να βάλω ειρήνη αλλά μάχαιρα. [35] Γιατί ήρθα να διχάσω άνθρωπο κατά του πατέρα του και θυγατέρα κατά της μητέρας της και νύφη κατά της πεθεράς της. [36] Και εχθροί του ανθρώπου θα είναι οι οικιακοί του.»


Αν δεις το context, το παραπάνω χωρίο αυτό που λέει είναι ότι η αγάπη που έχεις για το απόλυτο καλό (τον Ιησού/Θεό) πρέπει να είναι παραπάνω από την αγάπη που έχεις για τον πατέρα και την μητέρα σου. Ο Παίσιος το κατάλαβε αυτό που δεν είχε δα καμιά τρομερή μόρφωση, όταν είπε ότι και Θεός να μην ήταν ο Ιησούς, είχε δίκιο. Εμείς που έχουμε μια Α μόρφωση δεν μπορούμε να δούμε ότι το θέλημα των δικών μας ανθρώπων δεν εναρμονίζεται πάντα με το απόλυτο καλό?

----------


## A Hellene

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω κείμενο του "Α Hellene" πρέπει να πω οτι μου άρεσε πολύ και είμαι αισιόδοξος όταν βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ελεύθερα και κριτικά σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι σε αυτή τη χώρα που έχουν ξεπεράσει την πλύση εγκεφάλου και την κατήχηση που όλοι έχουμε υποστεί στην Ελλάδα απο την παιδική μας ηλικία. Υπάρχει λοιπόν ελπίδα.


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Ένα πράγμα προσπαθώ να κάνω: Να δίνω κίνητρα και τροφή για κριτική σκέψη. Τα υπόλοιπα, η γνώση δηλαδή και ο ορθολογισμός, επέρχονται βαθμηδόν χάρη στην έρευνα εάν αυτή γίνεται σωστά.

Ένα αξιόλογο ανάγνωσμα που παρέλειψα να προτείνω προηγουμένως είναι η _«Αντιγνώση: Τα δεκανίκια του καπιταλισμού (1974)»_ της Λιλής Ζωγράφου, της οποίας η γραφή υπήρξε τόσο αντισυμβατική ώστε να χαρακτηρισθεί η ίδια ως «η σκοτεινή θεά Εκάτη της λογοτεχνίας μας». Ακόμη και η Ιερά Σύνοδος ζήτησε τον αφορισμό της αλλά, όπως είπε η ίδια, _«Κρίμα που οι 'νοήμονες' δεν το επιτρέψανε. Στερώντας μου έτσι την τιμή να αποκτήσω το αυθεντικό πιστοποιητικό πως είμαι υπηρέτης της αλήθειας»_. Αυτό που έχω να πω για το βιβλίο «Αντιγνώση» είναι πως αποτελεί ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον έργο, αφού η ιστορική, αρχαιολογική και πολιτική έρευνα που έχει γίνει για τη συγγραφή του είναι άξια θαυμασμού.


-Γιώργος

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα πάλι δεν μου δημιουργεί καμία ελπίδα
> είναι άσχετα αυτά που γράφει με το ζήτημα
> Βρήκε νήμα ο κάθε βαρεμένος δωδεκαθεϊστής, να ψαρέψει ελληνάρες για να πάει Όλυμπο να κάνει σπονδές. Αν είναι δυνατόν


Είμαι της εντύπωσης πως ο αγενής αυτός χαρακτηρισμός σχετικά τον «κάθε βαρεμένο δωδεκαθεϊστή» που εκτόξευσες δεν έχει κανέναν άλλο στόχο εδώ παρά εμένα, αφού αποτελεί τη συνέχεια της άποψής σου ότι «[το κείμενό μου] δεν σου δημιουργεί καμία ελπίδα» και «είναι άσχετα αυτά που γράφω με το ζήτημα». Και μάλιστα ο αγενής χαρακτηρισμός που μου εκτόξευσες έχει στόχο όχι το γραπτό μου αλλά εμένα προσωπικά.

Συγχαρητήρια, λοιπόν! Κέρδισες τα παρακάτω με την αξία σου!

Εάν η κατάσταση έχει όπως την περιέγραψα, πώς ήλπιζες να αντιδράσω στην αγενή αναφορά σου και στην προσωπική επίθεση που μου έκανες;
Εάν η κατάσταση έχει διαφορετικά, πότε περιμένεις να μάθεις να εκφράζεσαι ευπρεπώς;

Αυτή τη φορά θα σου υπενθυμίσω απλά να μην κρίνεις εξ' ιδίων τα αλλότρια. Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, ούτως ώστε να αποζητούμε όλοι την προστασία κάποιας οργανωμένης ομπρέλας επειδή «κάνει κρύο εκεί έξω».

Επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις, θα ένοιωθες καλλίτερα εάν σου έλεγα πως είμαι άθρησκος (το οποίο σημαίνει πως ο βαθμός ανεξαρτησίας μου από τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα είναι ανώτερος από αυτόν ενός άθεου);

Θα ταραζόσουν περισσότερο εάν σε πληροφορούσα επίσης πως δεν είμαι πολωμένος στο ελάχιστο αφού δεν είμαι οπαδός καμμίας ομάδας, καμμίας ιδεολογίας και κανενός δόγματος, επειδή σκέπτομαι όπως κρίνω εγώ και όχι όπως μου επιβάλλουν;

Τέλος, μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι εάν δεν προσέχεις τη συμπεριφορά σου μπροστά σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις, υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να μην σου αρέσει η συνέχεια μιας διαδικασίας που εσύ ξεκινάς;


-Γιώργος

----------


## yiapap

> Επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις, θα ένοιωθες καλλίτερα εάν σου έλεγα πως είμαι άθρησκος (το οποίο σημαίνει πως ο βαθμός ανεξαρτησίας μου από τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα είναι ανώτερος από αυτόν ενός άθεου);


Όχι ακριβώς. Αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι ως "άθρησκος" σημαίνει ότι αφήνεις την ύπαρξη του θεού εκτός εξέτασης/εξίσωσης, ως κάτι άγνωστο (βλέπε και αγνωστικιστής). Αυτό σε κάνει ανεξάρτητο από υπάρχοντα θρησκευτικά δόγματα, αλλά όχι από θρησκευτικά δόγματα στο σύνολό τους.
Την εξαιρετική πρόταση για την Αντιγνώση καλό θα ήταν να την κάνεις στο κατάλληλο νήμα. Θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να προσθέσω μερικές βιβλιοπροτάσεις του Richard Dawkins, το θέμα όμως εδώ δεν είναι ο Χριστιανισμός ή η θρησκεία και είναι *λάθος* να ανοίξουμε εδώ διάλογο γι αυτό το θέμα.
Γιατί; Επειδή ακόμη κι αν πιστεύεις, ακόμη κι αν είσαι Χριστιανός, Μουσουλμάνος ή Πασταφαριανός, ακόμη κι αν πιστέυεις ότι ο Παστίτσιος είναι κακής ποιότητας τρολάρισμα, οφείλεις να κατακρίνεις το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν. Και δεν διευκολύνουμε *αυτή την κουβέντα* συζητώντας περί ελλειμμάτων του Χριστιανισμού.

----------


## PopManiac

Σήμερα μαθαίνω πως ο 27χρονος με διαδικασίες εξπρές πηγαίνει δικαστήριο first thing morning today  :Whistling: 

Από την άλλη, έχουμε καταγεγραμμένες σε κάμερα ποινικές δραστηριότητες μελών ΧΑ και βουλευτών της οι οποίες "ερευνώνται" κατόπιν εντολής υπουργού αλλά φυσικά ακόμα να μάθουμε τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας. Παράλληλα, υπάρχουν ειδήσεις πως εκκρεμούσες δικαστικές υποθέσεις κατά μελών ΧΑ για ποινικά αδικήματα αναβάλλονται διαρκώς.

Μόνο εγώ είμαι που κάνω μια σύνδεση εδώ και βλέπω πως το αυγό έχει εκκολαφτεί (και έχει αναπαραχθεί) στα Σώματα Ασφάλειας και στη Δικαιοσύνη;;;;;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## c4lex

> Όχι ακριβώς. Αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι ως "άθρησκος" σημαίνει ότι αφήνεις την ύπαρξη του θεού εκτός εξέτασης/εξίσωσης, ως κάτι άγνωστο (βλέπε και αγνωστικιστής). Αυτό σε κάνει ανεξάρτητο από υπάρχοντα θρησκευτικά δόγματα, αλλά όχι από θρησκευτικά δόγματα στο σύνολό τους.
> Την εξαιρετική πρόταση για την Αντιγνώση καλό θα ήταν να την κάνεις στο κατάλληλο νήμα. Θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να προσθέσω μερικές βιβλιοπροτάσεις του Richard Dawkins, το θέμα όμως εδώ δεν είναι ο Χριστιανισμός ή η θρησκεία και είναι *λάθος* να ανοίξουμε εδώ διάλογο γι αυτό το θέμα.
> Γιατί; Επειδή ακόμη κι αν πιστεύεις, ακόμη κι αν είσαι Χριστιανός, Μουσουλμάνος ή Πασταφαριανός, ακόμη κι αν πιστέυεις ότι ο Παστίτσιος είναι κακής ποιότητας τρολάρισμα, οφείλεις να κατακρίνεις το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν. Και δεν διευκολύνουμε *αυτή την κουβέντα* συζητώντας περί ελλειμμάτων του Χριστιανισμού.


Good call, αλλά καιρό έχω να ποστάρω σε thread θρησκείας. Ψήσου να το μεταφέρεις κάπου σχετικά να δούμε τι έχει να πει!  :Razz: 

Επί του θέματος, αν και συμφωνώ θεωρητικά ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν νόμοι για την βλαστημία, έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα σήμερα, μάλλον εξυπηρετούν κάποιο σκοπό. Η θρησκεία είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ψυχοσύνθεσης του γενικού πλυθισμού. Προσβάλλοντας θρησκευτικά σύμβολα, προσβάλλεις τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους. Δεν έχουν όλοι την μόρφωση να το αφήσουν να περάσει κάτι τέτοιο και έχεις φαινόμενα βίας/μίσους. Αυξήστε την μόρφωση του λαού και δεν θα χρειάζονται τέτοιοι νόμοι. 



Off Topic


		Ακόμα και ο Κανάκης, που αναφερθηκε, κάθε φορά που σατιρίζει την εκκλησία και τους παππάδες (και καλά κάνει), βάζει ένα disclaimer για το ότι σκοπός του δεν είναι να σατιρίσει την ίδια την πίστη.

----------


## PopManiac

Με αφορμή το παραπάνω ποστ του c4lex να τονίσω πως το νήμα ΔΕΝ αφορά σε ζητήματα (θεολογικά ή μη) περί θρησκειών, αθεϊσμού κλπ αλλά σε θέματα που άπτονται αμιγώς της λειτουργίας της δικαιοσύνης σε ένα - ο Θεός να το κάνει  :Razz:  - μοντέρνο κράτος-μέλος της ΕΕ Ως εκ τούτου τονίζω πως από τούδε και στο εξής νήματα φιλοσοφικών / θεολογικών αναζητήσεων και αντιπαραθέσεων θα *διαγράφονται*.

----------


## Revolution

> Επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις, θα ένοιωθες καλλίτερα εάν σου έλεγα πως είμαι άθρησκος (το οποίο σημαίνει πως ο βαθμός ανεξαρτησίας μου από τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα είναι ανώτερος από αυτόν ενός άθεου);


Μιας και εχουμε ενα βιτσιο με τα επιθετα.
Ετυμολογικα ο αθρησκος ειναι υποσυνολο του αθεου, καθως ως αθρησκος,οπως δηλωνεις,δεν απαρνησε την υπαρξη του θεου αλλα εναντιωνεσαι στις θρησκεις και στον θεο που πρεσβευουν, ο αθεος αρνειται εξ'ολοκληρου την υπαρξη θεου και φυσικα εναντιωνεται σε καθε μορφης θρησκεια.

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ακόμα και ο Κανάκης, που αναφερθηκε, κάθε φορά που σατιρίζει την εκκλησία και τους παππάδες (και καλά κάνει), βάζει ένα disclaimer για το ότι σκοπός του δεν είναι να σατιρίσει την ίδια την πίστη.


Ο Κανάκης καλά κάνει αλλά είναι επαγγελματίας σε ένα κανάλι τηλεόρασης που φτάνει στα σπίτια εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Ο τυχαίος χρήστης του Facebook δεν είναι στα κυβικά του.

Επίσης υπάρχει άλλη μια διάσταση στο θέμα. Ορμώμενος από την ιστορία της Παπαχρήστου θυμίζω ότι το facebook και το twitter είναι *δημόσια* μέσα ή καλύτερα είναι δημόσιο βήμα. Συνεπώς πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί ποιόν/ποιούς θα πρροσβάλουν αυτά που γράφουμε. Όμως... Σε ένα "χιουμοριστικό γκρουπ" η απόφαση να μπεις στη σελίδα του είναι ενεργητικά δική σου (σε αντίθεση με την TV που μπορεί να έβλεπες την προηγούμενη εκπομπή). Συνεπώς αυτό το περί χιλιάδων μηνυμάτων διαμαρτυρίας προς το ΣΔΗΕ (δεν το αμφισβητώ) μου φαίνεται κομματάκι... αρρωστημένο. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που επέλεγαν να μπουν στη σελίδα του Παστίτσιου, να διαβάσουν αυτά που έγραφε να... προσβληθούν και μετά να στείλουν email διαμαρτυρίας; Γιατί; Για να προστατέψουν τους υπόλοιπους που ΘΑ επιλέξουν να μπουν στη σελίδα του γκρουπ ΘΑ διαβάσουν/δουν και... ΘΑ προσβληθούν;

----------


## 21706

'Gerontas Pastitsios' Pastafarian Facebook Page Leads To Blasphemy Arrest In Greece

----------


## no_logo

> 'Gerontas Pastitsios' Pastafarian Facebook Page Leads To Blasphemy Arrest In Greece


πρέπει να πέφτει χοντρό γέλιο στο εξωτερικό

----------


## c4lex

> Ο Κανάκης καλά κάνει αλλά είναι επαγγελματίας σε ένα κανάλι τηλεόρασης που φτάνει στα σπίτια εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Ο τυχαίος χρήστης του Facebook δεν είναι στα κυβικά του.
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει άλλη μια διάσταση στο θέμα. Ορμώμενος από την ιστορία της Παπαχρήστου θυμίζω ότι το facebook και το twitter είναι *δημόσια* μέσα ή καλύτερα είναι δημόσιο βήμα. Συνεπώς πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί ποιόν/ποιούς θα πρροσβάλουν αυτά που γράφουμε. Όμως... Σε ένα "χιουμοριστικό γκρουπ" η απόφαση να μπεις στη σελίδα του είναι ενεργητικά δική σου (σε αντίθεση με την TV που μπορεί να έβλεπες την προηγούμενη εκπομπή). Συνεπώς αυτό το περί χιλιάδων μηνυμάτων διαμαρτυρίας προς το ΣΔΗΕ (δεν το αμφισβητώ) μου φαίνεται κομματάκι... αρρωστημένο. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που επέλεγαν να μπουν στη σελίδα του Παστίτσιου, να διαβάσουν αυτά που έγραφε να... προσβληθούν και μετά να στείλουν email διαμαρτυρίας; Γιατί; Για να προστατέψουν τους υπόλοιπους που ΘΑ επιλέξουν να μπουν στη σελίδα του γκρουπ ΘΑ διαβάσουν/δουν και... ΘΑ προσβληθούν;


Νομικά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αλλά πέρα από το νομικό κομμάτι, δεν είναι δα ότι αν έβλεπες την προηγούμενη εκπομπή δεν έχεις επιλογή να αλλάξεις κανάλι και να αγνοήσεις κάποιον "ασεβή". Στο κάτω κάτω, η εκπομπή του Κανάκη δεν είναι "αντιθρησκεία" στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της. Όπως επίσης μια σελίδα που σατιρίζει την "βιομηχανία θαυμάτων" θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να την βλέπει και να γελά κάποιος χριστιανός, αλλά να προσβάλλεται με την διακωμώδηση του συγκεκριμένου προσώπου ή συγκεκριμένων συμβόλων. 

Αντίστοιχο θέμα, νόμιζω και το κάψιμο σημαίας επίσης απαγορεύεται, ενώ στην ουσία η σημαία δεν είναι τίποτα παρά ένα χρωματιστό πανί. Αυτό που αντιπροσωπεύει όμως, μπορεί να ανάψει βίαια συναισθήματα στο γενικό πλυθισμό. Φανταστείτε κάποιος Τούρκος τουρίστας να πάει στο σύνταγμα και να κάψει γαλανόλευκη. Πόσοι θα μέναν ψύχραιμοι με την κίνηση?

----------


## Ronin

> Να ξανακανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια να θεσω το ζητημα εκει που πιστευω πως βρισκεται η πραγματικη ουσια.
> 
> - Δικαιολογειται η αυτεπαγγελτη κινηση εισαγγελεα και αρχων για τα περι βλασφημιας και τα υβριστικα ;
> - Εαν καποιος προβει σε μηνυση, ο εισαγγελεας εισβαλλει στα σπιτια και με τη συνδρομη ανδρων της Ασφαλειας για ερευνα ή το θεμα ακολουθει την τακτικη του εξελιξη ;
> - Υπαρχει ζητημα για την ελευθερια του λογου η οποια και κατοχυρωνεται απο το Συνταγμα των Ελληνων ;
> - Εαν αυριο καποιος παραπονεθει στην ΣΔΗΕ, στην Ασφαλεια ή στον εισαγγελεα υπηρεσιας για ενα αλλο γκρουπ του facebook, το οποιο και εκφραζει μια "προφητεια" του "αγιου", θα κινηθει η ιδια διαδικασια ; Πρεπει να κινηθει κι αν αυτο δεν συμβει σε τι κρατος ακριβως ζουμε ;
> - Ειναι ελευθερος ο οποιοσδηποτε να εκφραζει δημοσια και ανοιχτα την θρησκευτικη γνωμη του ή υποκειται σε διαφορων ειδων φιλτρα και ελεγχους ;


Μερικές απαντήσεις εδώ -> http://elawyer.blogspot.gr/2012/09/facebook.html

----------


## yiapap

> Μερικές απαντήσεις εδώ -> http://elawyer.blogspot.gr/2012/09/facebook.html


Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις εκεί όμως. Μόνο ερωτήματα τα οποία έχουν τεθεί κι εδώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομικά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αλλά πέρα από το νομικό κομμάτι, δεν είναι δα ότι αν έβλεπες την προηγούμενη εκπομπή δεν έχεις επιλογή να αλλάξεις κανάλι και να αγνοήσεις κάποιον "ασεβή". Στο κάτω κάτω, η εκπομπή του Κανάκη δεν είναι "αντιθρησκεία" στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της. Όπως επίσης μια σελίδα που σατιρίζει την "βιομηχανία θαυμάτων" θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να την βλέπει και να γελά κάποιος χριστιανός, αλλά να προσβάλλεται με την διακωμώδηση του συγκεκριμένου προσώπου ή συγκεκριμένων συμβόλων. 
> 
> Αντίστοιχο θέμα, νόμιζω και το κάψιμο σημαίας επίσης απαγορεύεται, ενώ στην ουσία η σημαία δεν είναι τίποτα παρά ένα χρωματιστό πανί. Αυτό που αντιπροσωπεύει όμως, μπορεί να ανάψει βίαια συναισθήματα στο γενικό πλυθισμό. Φανταστείτε κάποιος Τούρκος τουρίστας να πάει στο σύνταγμα και να κάψει γαλανόλευκη. Πόσοι θα μέναν ψύχραιμοι με την κίνηση?


Η τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο  όπως και η αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία και το κάψιμο που ανάφερες στο παράδειγμα είναι push τεχνολογία ( :Razz: ). Το διαδίκτυο είναι pull. Είναι διαφορετικό το "αλλάζω κανάλι" (=αποσύρομαι από αυτό που μου σερβίρεται) και διαφορετικό το εγώ επιλέγω να διαβάσω ένα group στο facebook.
Imho πάντα...

----------


## GetRid

[..] Αυτό το κράτος λοιπόν, που δεν κατάφερε ακόμη να αποδώσει τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι και τα του Θεού στον Θεό, συνέλαβε έναν 27χρονο γιατί ήταν βλάσφημος απέναντι στη θρησκεία. Γιατί ειρωνευόταν τον Γέροντα Παίσιο. Ας αφήσουμε το γεγονός πως ο Παίσιος ούτε Άγιος είναι, ούτε τέτοια απόφαση έχει βγάλει η Εκκλησία. Είναι ένας από τους πολλούς εσχατολόγους που ο τρόμος των λόγων τους, κατάφερε να φοβίσει αρκετά ώστε να τους αντιμετωπίζουν με δέος. Τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά ειδικά στην Αγιορείτικη κοινότητα. Άνθρωποι χωρίς καν θεολογική γνώση, που συνομιλούν με βατράχια, κυνηγιούνται από δαίμονες, ή βγάζουν χρησμούς που αργότερα κάποιοι θα κάνουν βιβλία και θα πλουτίσουν, αφού φροντίσουν για την κοσμική αγιοποίηση και όχι την θρησκευτική. Η μόδα της αγιοποίησης μετά τον Παίσιο, συμπεριέλαβε τον Ιωσήφ του Βατοπεδίου, έναν μοναχό με κατηγορίες παιδεραστίας που κοντεύει να γίνει η αρσενική Αγία Αθανασία, γιατί έχει εξακοντίσει τις πιο φοβερές ανοησίες, αρκετά ικανές να φοβίσουν τους ανθρώπους. Στη ζωή μας συμβαίνουν αρκετά κακά για να γίνουν προφήτες ,και αστρολόγοι και καφετζούδες και χαρτορίχτρες.

Ο Άγιος Παστίτσιος βοήθειά μας. Του Κώστα Βαξεβάνη

----------


## c4lex

> Η τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο  όπως και η αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία και το κάψιμο που ανάφερες στο παράδειγμα είναι push τεχνολογία (). Το διαδίκτυο είναι pull. Είναι διαφορετικό το "αλλάζω κανάλι" (=αποσύρομαι από αυτό που μου σερβίρεται) και διαφορετικό το εγώ επιλέγω να διαβάσω ένα group στο facebook.
> Imho πάντα...


Και το group στο facebook, ή ένα twitter, rss feed, push είναι. Η διαφορά με την τηλεόραση είναι ότι μπορείς να επέμβεις κιόλας, να πεις και την αντίθετη άποψη. Ο 27χρονος αυτός τρόλλαρε τους θρησκευόμενους. Δεν το βρίσκεις λογικό κάποιοι θρησκευόμενοι να τρολλάρουν τον 27χρονο? Η _θρησκεία_ και για τους δυο φαίνεται να είναι μείζον θέμα.  :Razz: 

Το καλό με το διαδίκτυο είναι ότι έχεις φωνή σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ακόμα κι αν αυτή η περίπτωση είναι να τσακώνεσαι για θαύματα. Το θέμα, νομίζω, είναι αν είμαστε έτοιμοι να δεχτούμε την διάσταση απόψεων που υπάρχει γύρω από κάποια θέματα. Ή αν είναι προτιμότερο να νομοθετήσουμε την ανοχή, ώστε αναγκαστικά να μην προκύπτουν τέτοιες συγκρούσεις. Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται τέτοιοι νόμοι, αλλά ξέρω ότι την δική μου ανοχή δεν την ασπάζεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού. Και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα ή στο Ιράν. Το ίδιο γίνεται και σε πρωτοκοσμικές χώρες. Άνοιξε το θέμα των Gay rights στις ΗΠΑ και έχεις instant fight. Λες και το τι κάνει ένας στο κρεβάτι του θα μεταφερθεί στο δικό σου αυτόματα (...)

- - - Updated - - -




> [..] Αυτό το κράτος λοιπόν, που δεν κατάφερε ακόμη να αποδώσει τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι και τα του Θεού στον Θεό, συνέλαβε έναν 27χρονο γιατί ήταν βλάσφημος απέναντι στη θρησκεία. Γιατί ειρωνευόταν τον Γέροντα Παίσιο. Ας αφήσουμε το γεγονός πως ο Παίσιος ούτε Άγιος είναι, ούτε τέτοια απόφαση έχει βγάλει η Εκκλησία. Είναι ένας από τους πολλούς εσχατολόγους που ο τρόμος των λόγων τους, κατάφερε να φοβίσει αρκετά ώστε να τους αντιμετωπίζουν με δέος. Τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά ειδικά στην Αγιορείτικη κοινότητα. Άνθρωποι χωρίς καν θεολογική γνώση, που συνομιλούν με βατράχια, κυνηγιούνται από δαίμονες, ή βγάζουν χρησμούς που αργότερα κάποιοι θα κάνουν βιβλία και θα πλουτίσουν, αφού φροντίσουν για την κοσμική αγιοποίηση και όχι την θρησκευτική. Η μόδα της αγιοποίησης μετά τον Παίσιο, συμπεριέλαβε τον Ιωσήφ του Βατοπεδίου, έναν μοναχό με κατηγορίες παιδεραστίας που κοντεύει να γίνει η αρσενική Αγία Αθανασία, γιατί έχει εξακοντίσει τις πιο φοβερές ανοησίες, αρκετά ικανές να φοβίσουν τους ανθρώπους. Στη ζωή μας συμβαίνουν αρκετά κακά για να γίνουν προφήτες ,και αστρολόγοι και καφετζούδες και χαρτορίχτρες.
> 
> Ο Άγιος Παστίτσιος βοήθειά μας. Του Κώστα Βαξεβάνη


Αυτή είναι μια αρκετά διαστρευλωμένη εικόνα για το ποιος πραγματικά ήταν ο Παίσιος. Προσωπικά δεν σέβομαι την επίσημη εκκλησία γιατί πολλές φορές ανακατεύονται στα του καίσαρι, ενώ δεν βλέπουν ότι έτσι χάνουν τα του Θεού. Αλλά ο Παϊσιος και αρκετοί αντίστοιχοί του σημερινοί είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Αν μη τι άλλο, ο κλήρος θα έπρεπε να έπαιρνε παράδειγμα από την ανοχή αυτού του ανθρώπου αντί να ασχολείται απροκάλυπτα με το επί ούσιο.

----------


## yiapap

> Λες και το τι κάνει ένας στο κρεβάτι του θα μεταφερθεί στο δικό σου αυτόματα (...)


Μα αύτο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα! Ο ακραίος (θρησκομανής, εθνικιστής, ρατσιστής, αντιομοφυλόφιλος) φοβάται ότι η κοινωνία οδεύει προς αυτά τα απορριπτέα κι έτσι μετά από Χ καιρό όλος ο κόσμος θα είναι έτσι, στραβός. Συνεπώς θα πρέπει να προστατέψει τον εαυτό του και κατ' επέκταση την κοινωνία.

Διαφωνώ και επιμένω στο push & pull. Στο διαδίκτυο κανείς δεν σπρώχνει πληροφορία. Εσύ την αιτήσαι (HTTP *REQUEST*) σε αντίθεση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέσα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτή είναι μια αρκετά διαστρευλωμένη εικόνα για το ποιος πραγματικά ήταν ο Παίσιος. Προσωπικά δεν σέβομαι την επίσημη εκκλησία...




Off Topic


		Σέβεσαι όμως έναν μοναχό ο οποίος (φέρεται να) μιλάει για Ελληνικές στρατιές στην Πόλη, για το ξανθό γένος, για τον Αρμαγεδών κτλ.κτλ. Σε ποιά ανοχή αναφέρεσαι;  :Thinking:

----------


## MADx2

τελικα facebook k twiter ειναι ιδιωτικά αυτά που γράφουμε η δημόσια?
Αποφασίστε , γιατι σε αλλον νήμα για την Παπαχρήστου που τιμωρηθηκε αρκετοι εγραφαν οτι ειναι δημόσια μεσα εδω δεν ισχύει το ίδιο?

----------


## yiapap

> τελικα facebook k twiter ειναι ιδιωτικά αυτά που γράφουμε η δημόσια?
> Αποφασίστε , γιατι σε αλλον νήμα για την Παπαχρήστου που τιμωρηθηκε αρκετοι εγραφαν οτι ειναι δημόσια μεσα εδω δεν ισχύει το ίδιο?


Είναι δημόσια. Την Παπαχρήστου δεν την συλλάβανε, ούτε πέρασε ΠΣΚ στα κρατητήρια, ούτε της απαγγείλανε κατηγορίες. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, τα ίδια θα λέγαμε.

----------


## PopManiac

> τελικα facebook k twiter ειναι ιδιωτικά αυτά που γράφουμε η δημόσια?
> Αποφασίστε , γιατι σε αλλον νήμα για την Παπαχρήστου που τιμωρηθηκε αρκετοι εγραφαν οτι ειναι δημόσια μεσα εδω δεν ισχύει το ίδιο?


Δημόσια είναι όπως και το φόρουμ εδώ, τούτο σημαίνει πως όποιος εδώ μέσα γράψει Γέρος *Παστίτσιος* (ή Μπεσαμέλ) θα υπόκειται σε ποινική δίωξη;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## MADx2

> Δημόσια είναι όπως και το φόρουμ εδώ, τούτο σημαίνει πως όποιος εδώ μέσα γράψει Γέρος *Παστίτσιος* (ή Μπεσαμέλ) θα υπόκειται σε ποινική δίωξη;;;;;;;;;;


εξαρταται πως θα το γραψεις και τι αποψεις θα εκφέρεις όχι μόνο για τον νεκρό πλέον αλλα και για την θρησκεία .
Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
Οι κριτικές  και η σατιρα είναι καλοδεχουμενες όταν αυτό ομως γινεται βλασφημία - εξυβριση νεκρού τότε το θέμα αλλάζει.
Επίσης βλέπω μόλις δουν την λέξη εκκλησία κάποιοι αυτόματα να κρίνουν και κατακρίνουν ενω σε αλλο νήμα που συζηταγαμε παλιοτερα για το οτι ειχαν αφαιρεσει απο μουσουλμανο το δήθεν κορανι που ειχε μαζί του ολοι ελεγαν για προσβολές θρησκείας κτλ...

----------


## raspoutiv

τι είναι ποιο αστείο/τραγικό;

η παραφιλολογία περί των "μαγικών" δυνατοτήτων του Παϊσίου ή η σύλληψη του παιδιού που τους σατύριζε;

έχουμε γεμίσει κι εμείς κάμποσες σελίδες εδώ για το θέμα, αλλά στην τελική ένα είναι το αποτέλεσμα. Τα μέτρα θα περάσουνε στο light.
Λίγο με τους μουσουλμάνους που τους βάλαμε με το ζόρι στην Ομόνοια να διαδηλώσουν για την ταινία, που δεν παίζει στην Ελλάδα από όσο ξέρω, 
λίγο με τους δικούς μας Ορθόδοξους Μουτζαχεντίν στον αντίποδα - ενδιαφέρον έχει η εφαρμογή της θεωρίας των 2 άκρων που ταυτίζονται ΚΑΙ εδώ, 
λίγο με τη ΧΑ που έδωσε προσοχή και μας σόκαρε - οι δολοφονίες είναι ok αλλά όχι και προσοχή,
και το τελευταίο που μας νοιάζει είναι να βγούμε στους δρόμους για τα μέτρα.

έχουμε σοβαρότερα θέματα να ασχοληθούμε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ....όταν αυτό ομως γινεται *βλασφημία*...


Σιγά μη θεωρήσουμε και προσβολή (θεωρώ εμετική τη λέξη βλασφημία καθώς θυμίζει άλλες εποχές και πράγματα) τη παστιτσάδα ειδικά όταν έγινε στα πλαίσια της πλάκας.

Ζω στην Αθήνα, όχι στη Τεχεράνη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## c4lex

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σέβεσαι όμως έναν μοναχό ο οποίος (φέρεται να) μιλάει για Ελληνικές στρατιές στην Πόλη, για το ξανθό γένος, για τον Αρμαγεδών κτλ.κτλ. Σε ποιά ανοχή αναφέρεσαι;




Off Topic


		Ναι, γιατί το ποιος ήταν, ούτε αρχίζει, ούτε τελειώνει εκεί. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που ξέρουμε για τον γέροντα, είναι λεγόμενα τρίτων που τον επισκέφτηκαν (και αργότερα γράψανε βιβλία γι αυτόν...). Ο ίδιος δεν το έπαιζε προφήτης, ούτε θεωρούσε ότι έκανε θαύματα ή κάτι τέτοιο. Απέφευγε τις κάμερες (γι αυτό υπάρχουν ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες του) και γενικά υποτιμούσε το εγώ του όσο μπορούσε. Πραγματικά, ήταν από τους ανθρώπους που σε ενέπνεαν να ασχοληθείς με την θρησκεία σε αντίθεση με τον καθημερινό βάφτιση-και-γάμο-χωριστά-από-δω-και-πέρα-για-διπλό-μισθό παππά.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Καμαρώστε τους Ταλιμπάν:

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231214543

----------


## MADx2

> Σιγά μη θεωρήσουμε και προσβολή (θεωρώ εμετική τη λέξη βλασφημία καθώς θυμίζει άλλες εποχές και πράγματα) τη παστιτσάδα ειδικά όταν έγινε στα πλαίσια της πλάκας.
> 
> Ζω στην Αθήνα, όχι στη Τεχεράνη. Ευχαριστώ.


μαλλον ξεχνας το : Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
Για εσενα μπορει να μην σημαινει τιποτα για καποιον αλλο πολλα , αντιστοιχα με το να πατας το κορανι ( που απλα ειναι ενα βιβλιο για σενα και δεν σημαινει τιποτα ή να βρίζεις το μωαμεθ, βουδα κτλ που παλι για εσενα μπορεί να μην σημαινει τιποτα)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> μαλλον ξεχνας το : Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
> Για εσενα μπορει να μην σημαινει τιποτα για καποιον αλλο πολλα , αντιστοιχα με το να πατας το *κορανι* ( που απλα ειναι ενα βιβλιο για σενα και δεν σημαινει τιποτα ή να βρίζεις το *μωαμεθ*, βουδα, *κτλ* που παλι για εσενα μπορεί να μην σημαινει τιποτα)


"I never make the mistake of arguing with people for whose opinions I have no respect.” 
Edward Gibbon (English Historian, 1737-1794)

Το ξεχνάω συνέχεια όταν συμμετέχω σε θρησκευτικά / κοινωνικά θέματα.

Ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο μόνο.

Δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία για κανέναν όταν γίνεται άρση απορρήτου για "θρησκευτική βλασφημία". Μόνο υπολλείματα σκοταδισμού ο οποίος μπορεί να μας γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.

----------


## MADx2

> "I never make the mistake of arguing with people for *whose opinions I have no respect*.” 
> Edward Gibbon (English Historian, 1737-1794)
> 
> Το ξεχνάω συνέχεια όταν συμμετέχω σε θρησκευτικά θέματα.


μαλλον γενικα σου λείπει το respect προς τον αλλον , και αν δεν μπορείς να σεβαστείς αποψεις και επιχειρηματα αλλων τότε κακως συμμετέχεις σε δημόσιες συζητήσεις .

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> μαλλον γενικα σου λείπει το respect προς τον αλλον , και αν δεν μπορείς να σεβαστείς αποψεις και επιχειρηματα αλλων τότε κακως συμμετέχεις σε δημόσιες συζητήσεις .


Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια και πέθαναν πολλοί σημαντικοί άνθρωπο για να μπορέσουμε να ζούμε σε μια εποχή που δε θα μας καίνε επειδή λέμε "Παστίτσιο" αλλά (όχι οι κολλημένοι) να γελάμε.

Οποιοδήποτε πισωγύρισμα πρέπει να λιώνεται όπως μια βρώμικη κατσαρίδα στη γωνία καθώς αποτελεί απειλή.

Δε θα γίνει η Αθήνα, Τεχεράνη επειδή τα φασισταριά θέλουν ποσοστά.

Ύποπτο δε, είναι η ταχύτητα της όλης διαδικασίας.

----------


## PopManiac

> μαλλον ξεχνας το : Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
> Για εσενα μπορει να μην σημαινει τιποτα για καποιον αλλο πολλα , αντιστοιχα με το να πατας το κορανι ( που απλα ειναι ενα βιβλιο για σενα και δεν σημαινει τιποτα ή να βρίζεις το μωαμεθ, βουδα κτλ που παλι για εσενα μπορεί να μην σημαινει τιποτα)


Ας το δεχτώ θεωρητικά.

Αλλά, το να έχω μια σατιρική - όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ - σελίδα στο ΦΒ την οποία αν θέλεις επισκέπτεσαι, όπως το να γυρίσω μία ταινία με αιρετική άποψη για τον Χριστό / Μωάμεθ / Βούδα την οποία αν θέλεις βλέπεις νομίζω πως απέχει κάμποσο από το να βγω στο δρόμο ή μπροστά σε ένα τζαμί και in your face να σου πατήσω το Κοράνι κατάμουτρα δε νομίζεις;

Το δεύτερο θα μπορούσα να το δω σαν προσβολή της ελευθερίας του άλλου ή σαν καταπάτηση των δικών μου περιθωρίων που μου επιτρέπει η ελευθερία του λόγου το πρώτο μάλλον το θέλεις εσύ για να επιβάλλεις δικές σου απόψεις.

Και στο δεύτερο θα μπορούσα να αντιληφθώ μια δίωξη στο πρώτο όμως;;;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Και - το σημαντικότερο - εδώ δεν πρόκειται για σύμβολο καν της ορθοδοξίας, δεν είναι άγιος  :Wink:

----------


## c4lex

Παρεπιπτόντως, αν κάνεις like (ή share) κάποιο αντικείμενο αυτής της ομάδας, αυτόματα φαίνεται στους κοντινούς σου φίλους. Δεν το ζήτησαν άμεσα.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Δηλαδή αν θέλουμε να κοροϊδέψουμε κάτι και υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος θα θιχτεί, πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε υπόγειο;
Υπάρχει και το block.

----------


## PopManiac

> Παρεπιπτόντως, αν κάνεις like (ή share) κάποιο αντικείμενο αυτής της ομάδας, αυτόματα φαίνεται στους κοντινούς σου φίλους. Δεν το ζήτησαν άμεσα.


Και πάλι, *επιλέγεις να το δεις*. Και πάλι πρόκειται περί *σάτιρας* - όπως κανείς την αντιλαμβάνεται, όπως κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει κολλάζ για να συγκρίνει ΓΑΠ με Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου - εφόσον αντικειμενικά ΔΕΝ υβρίζει (και νομίζω κανείς εύκολα το αντιλαμβάνεται το ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ του πράγματος), ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ κανείς μπορεί να ασκήσει μήνυση σε εσένα γιατί με το αβατάρ σου προσβάλλομαι μιας και το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο σεξουαλικό υποννοούμενο  :Razz: 

Καταλαβαίνεις πως υποκειμενικά μπορούμε να απαγορεύσουμε τα πάντα και να χώσουμε φυλακή τους πάντες, oh wait, welcome to Pyongyang!!!!

----------


## KLG

> εξαρταται πως θα το γραψεις και τι αποψεις θα εκφέρεις όχι μόνο για τον νεκρό πλέον αλλα και για την θρησκεία .
> Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
> Οι κριτικές  και η σατιρα είναι καλοδεχουμενες όταν αυτό ομως γινεται βλασφημία - εξυβριση νεκρού τότε το θέμα αλλάζει.
> Επίσης βλέπω μόλις δουν την λέξη εκκλησία κάποιοι αυτόματα να κρίνουν και κατακρίνουν ενω σε αλλο νήμα που συζηταγαμε παλιοτερα για το οτι ειχαν αφαιρεσει απο μουσουλμανο το δήθεν κορανι που ειχε μαζί του ολοι ελεγαν για προσβολές θρησκείας κτλ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19695430

Το πολιτικό δικαστήριο τον αθωωσε (επειδη δεν μπορεί να αποδειξει 100% οτι εκανε τα σχόλια με ρατσιστικό context).

Η FA λεει οτι θα τον δικάσει και θα δεί (και οτι δεν χρειαζεται 100% βεβαιότητα).

Ο ίδιος τους λεει f-off.

Δες τη διαφορά: Νόμος vs κλειστό club.

Οι συμψηφισμοι που κάνεις είναι εντελως αστείοι και φυσικά καθόλου τυχαίοι. Εδω δεν έχουμε απλα με την ελευθερία του λόγου, με κάποιον να λέει κάτι στο ιντερνετ, αλλά με την θεσμοθετημένη κρατική παρέμβαση και τιμωρία.

----------


## 21706

Νομίζω ότι συκοφαντείτε το παστίτσιο. Βάλτε και λίγο 
λευκό κρασί και μαϊντανό και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Το δεύτερο θα μπορούσα να το δω σαν προσβολή της ελευθερίας του άλλου ή σαν καταπάτηση των δικών μου περιθωρίων που μου επιτρέπει η ελευθερία του λόγου το πρώτο μάλλον το θέλεις εσύ για να επιβάλλεις δικές σου απόψεις.


Εγώ κανένα απ τα 2.
Οι αμόρφωτοι θρησκόληπτοι δίνουν βάση σε αντικείμενα όπως σταυρούς, κοράνια, εικόνες κλπ και χάνουν την ουσία αυτού που πιστεύουν.

Για παράδειγμα, ο Μωάμεθ θα ήταν πολύ περίφανος που χάθηκαν ανθρώπινες ζωές για μια..ταινία (not).

----------


## c4lex

> Και πάλι, *επιλέγεις να το δεις*. Και πάλι πρόκειται περί *σάτιρας* - όπως κανείς την αντιλαμβάνεται, όπως κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει κολλάζ για να συγκρίνει ΓΑΠ με Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου - εφόσον αντικειμενικά ΔΕΝ υβρίζει (και νομίζω κανείς εύκολα το αντιλαμβάνεται το ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ του πράγματος), ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ κανείς μπορεί να ασκήσει μήνυση σε εσένα γιατί με το αβατάρ σου προσβάλλομαι μιας και το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο σεξουαλικό υποννοούμενο 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις πως υποκειμενικά μπορούμε να απαγορεύσουμε τα πάντα και να χώσουμε φυλακή τους πάντες, oh wait, welcome to Pyongyang!!!!


Δεν αντιλέγω, και block μπορείς να κάνεις και unfriend και να αλλάξεις κανάλι, αλλά δεν είναι επιλογή σου να δεις post της ομάδας αναγκαστικά. That's my point. Δηλαδή είναι σαν να τα λες δημόσια. Αν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει δίωξη για τέτοια ύβρεις είναι το θέμα. Δηλαδή, είναι έτοιμος ο λαός να δεχτεί κάτι τέτοιο? Ή πρέπει να υπάρχουν νόμοι που θα αποτρέπουν τέτοιες ανούσιες συγκρούσεις?



Off Topic


		Χαχα, έλεγα να βάλω την real life cammy wannabe που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά θα έτρωγα standard ban  :Laughing:

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγώ κανένα απ τα 2.
> Οι αμόρφωτοι θρησκόληπτοι δίνουν βάση σε αντικείμενα όπως σταυρούς, κοράνια, εικόνες κλπ και χάνουν την ουσία αυτού που πιστεύουν.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, ο Μωάμεθ θα ήταν πολύ περίφανος που χάθηκαν ανθρώπινες ζωές για μια..ταινία (not).


OK, και εδώ με τη σειρά σου μιλάς υποκειμενικά και δικαίωμά σου.

Αντικειμενικά όμως, αν βγεις στο δρόμο σήμερα και βάλεις μια εικόνα του Χριστού / Μωάμεθ / whateva και αρχίσεις να πετάς ροχάλες τότε δικαίως διώκεσαι ποινικά.



Off Topic


		Οι αντιδράσεις όλων αυτών των διπόδων-θρησκευόμενων του Ισλάμ δεν γίνονται γι'αυτό γίνονται για μία ταινία που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δούνε 

Και στην τελική η ταινία αυτή πήγε άκλαφτη αλλά κάποιοι σκοπίμως ΙΜΗΟ την υπενθύμισαν μέσω YouTube - άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση για το τι παίχτηκε γύρω από αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> OK, και εδώ με τη σειρά σου μιλάς υποκειμενικά και δικαίωμά σου.
> 
> Αντικειμενικά όμως, αν βγεις στο δρόμο σήμερα και βάλεις μια εικόνα του Χριστού / Μωάμεθ / whateva και αρχίσεις να πετάς ροχάλες τότε δικαίως διώκεσαι ποινικά.


Γι'αυτό σκάνε οι Ταλιμπάν.
Γιατί αν βγεις και το κάνεις στο δρόμο, μπορούν να σου την πέσουν.
Αν το κάνεις όμως σε μια ιστοσελίδα, δεν έχουν καμία εξουσία επάνω σου.
Τσούζει ε;;;;;

----------


## MADx2

> Δηλαδή αν θέλουμε να *κοροϊδέψουμε* κάτι και υπάρχει κάποιος *ο οποίος θα θιχτεί*, πρέπει να το κάνουμε σε υπόγειο;
> Υπάρχει και το block.


ειλικρινά περιμένεις απάντηση? Εσυ πως θα αντιδρούσες αν κάποιος ερχοταν και σε κοροιδευε - εξυβριζε δημόσια?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> ειλικρινά περιμένεις απάντηση? Εσυ πως θα αντιδρούσες αν κάποιος ερχοταν και σε κοροιδευε - εξυβριζε δημόσια?


Ενισχύεις αυτό που είπα πριν για την κουβέντα μεταξύ "άθεου" και θρήσκου. Ξεκινάμε από διαφορετική αφετηρία, γι'αυτό και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να έρθουμε σε συμφωνία.
Παράδειγμα: αν εγώ "βλασφημώ" δεν πιστεύω πως προσβάλλω εσένα (και ούτε καν το έχω σκοπό), ενώ εσύ πιστεύεις πως προσβάλλεσαι.

----------


## yiapap

> ειλικρινά περιμένεις απάντηση? Εσυ πως θα αντιδρούσες αν κάποιος ερχοταν και σε κοροιδευε - εξυβριζε δημόσια?


Εσένα προσωπικά;
Ή τους Χριστιανούς, Μουσουλμάνους, Γάβρους, ΠΑΣΟΚτσήδες, Αφρικανούς που φέρνουν κουνούπια και μολυσματικές ασθένειες;

----------


## MADx2

> Εσένα προσωπικά;
> Ή τους Χριστιανούς, Μουσουλμάνους, Γάβρους, ΠΑΣΟΚτσήδες, Αφρικανούς που φέρνουν κουνούπια και μολυσματικές ασθένειες;


Το τι ειναι προσωπικό δεν νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει την θρησκεία και τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους?
Δηλαδή αν υποθεσουμε οτι την καταγγελία την εκανε καποιος κοντινός συγγενης του γέροντα παισιου για εξυβριση νεκρού θα αλλαζε κάτι?
Αν εσυ μιλούσες δημόσια με προσβλητικό τρόπο για τον συγγενη κάποιου πιστευεις δεν θα αντιδρούσε?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενισχύεις αυτό που είπα πριν για την κουβέντα μεταξύ "άθεου" και θρήσκου. Ξεκινάμε από διαφορετική αφετηρία, γι'αυτό και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να έρθουμε σε συμφωνία.
> Παράδειγμα: αν εγώ "βλασφημώ" δεν πιστεύω πως προσβάλλω εσένα (και ούτε καν το έχω σκοπό), ενώ εσύ πιστεύεις πως προσβάλλεσαι.


και επειδη εσυ δεν θεωρείς οτι κάνεις κατι λαθος το κάνει αυτόματα σωστό σαν συμπεριφορά προς τον αλλον?

----------


## PopManiac

> Το τι ειναι προσωπικό δεν νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει την θρησκεία και τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους?
> Δηλαδή αν υποθεσουμε οτι την καταγγελία την εκανε καποιος κοντινός συγγενης του γέροντα παισιου για εξυβριση νεκρού θα αλλαζε κάτι?
> Αν εσυ μιλούσες δημόσια με προσβλητικό τρόπο για τον συγγενη κάποιου πιστευεις δεν θα αντιδρούσε?


Eξύβριση αντικειμενικά είναι ένα πράγμα και προφανώς δεν το έκανε η εν λόγω σελίδα του ΦΒ, ελπίζω να μπορείς να το καταλάβεις δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο. Υποκειμενικά μπορώ εγώ να θεωρώ πως με βρίζεις κάθε φορά που γράφεις, να σε μπουζουριάσει η Δίωξη γι'αυτό;;;;;;;

----------


## MADx2

> Eξύβριση αντικειμενικά είναι ένα πράγμα και προφανώς δεν το έκανε η εν λόγω σελίδα του ΦΒ, ελπίζω να μπορείς να το καταλάβεις δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο. Υποκειμενικά μπορώ εγώ να θεωρώ πως με βρίζεις κάθε φορά που γράφεις, να σε μπουζουριάσει η Δίωξη γι'αυτό;;;;;;;


Μα εδω ειναι το λάθος στο υποκειμενικά που αναφερεσαι , για κάποια πράγματα υπάρχουν και ορισμένα κριτηρια για το αν ειναι εξυβριση - προσβολή κτλ αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε καν νόμους . Αλλωστε αν κατηγορήσεις κάποιον αδικα μπορεί να σου γυρίσει μπουμερανγκ

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Το τι ειναι προσωπικό δεν νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει την θρησκεία και τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους?
> Δηλαδή αν υποθεσουμε οτι την καταγγελία την εκανε καποιος κοντινός συγγενης του γέροντα παισιου για εξυβριση νεκρού θα αλλαζε κάτι?
> Αν εσυ μιλούσες δημόσια με προσβλητικό τρόπο για τον συγγενη κάποιου πιστευεις δεν θα αντιδρούσε?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> και επειδη εσυ δεν θεωρείς οτι κάνεις κατι λαθος το κάνει αυτόματα σωστό σαν συμπεριφορά προς τον αλλον?


Θεωρείς λάθος να εκκλησιάζεσαι τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, να κάνεις περιφορά του επιταφίου στους δρόμους που κυκλοφορώ εγώ και να διαλλαλείς την πίστη σου; Όχι.
Θεωρείς πως είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά προς εμένα; Ναι.
Εμένα με ρώτησες αν συμφωνώ; Αν το θεωρώ προσβολή προς εμένα;
Με είδες να βγαίνω στο δρόμο και να σας βρίζω;

Και ξαναρωτώ. Εφόσον ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ και θεωρείτε πως οι άπιστοι κάνουν λάθος, γιατί θίγεστε;
Γιατί δεν τους θεωρείτε απλά χαζούς και ανάξιους λόγου;

----------


## KLG

> Ενισχύεις αυτό που είπα πριν για την κουβέντα μεταξύ "άθεου" και θρήσκου. Ξεκινάμε από διαφορετική αφετηρία, γι'αυτό και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να έρθουμε σε συμφωνία.
> Παράδειγμα: αν εγώ "βλασφημώ" δεν πιστεύω πως προσβάλλω εσένα (και ούτε καν το έχω σκοπό), ενώ εσύ πιστεύεις πως προσβάλλεσαι.


Oχι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Δεν υπαχει κανένας απολυτως λόγος για να ανάγουμε το ζήτημα σε κουβεντα μεταξύ άθεου και θρήσκου, αυτό ακριβως θέλουν να κάνουν οι αναγεννημένοι χριστιανοι gr version (ΧΑ) για να εκμεταλλευτουν το ζήτημα. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να αμερικανοποιήσουμε την πολιτική σκέψη μας. Δλδ να χωρίσουμε τα παντα σε 2 ομογενοποιημένα μπλοκ: 

[αριστεροί, φιλελευθεροι,αθρησκοι/αθεοι, δαρβινιστές, φαινομενο το θερμοκηπείου, hippsters, North]

vs

[δεξιοι, συντηριτικοί, θρησκόληπτοι, creationists, αρνητές του global warming, traditionalists, South]

Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να εντάξουμε αυτή τη διαμάχη σε ενα ελληνικου τύπου διπολικό σύστημα. Δεν χρειαζεται κάποιος να είναι αθεος ή να συμφωνεί με το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου group για να διαφωνεί με τον χειρισμό αυτής της κατάστασης.

----------


## yiapap

> Το τι ειναι προσωπικό δεν νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει την θρησκεία και τους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους?
> Δηλαδή αν υποθεσουμε οτι την καταγγελία την εκανε καποιος κοντινός συγγενης του γέροντα παισιου για εξυβριση νεκρού θα αλλαζε κάτι?
> Αν εσυ μιλούσες δημόσια με προσβλητικό τρόπο για τον συγγενη κάποιου πιστευεις δεν θα αντιδρούσε?


Δεν υπήρχαν προσβλητικές αναφορές (εξόσον γνωρίζω) στον μοναχό. Υπήρχαν ειρωνικές αναφορές στις "προφητείες" και κυρίως στον *παρα*θρησκευτικό πανηγύρι που στήθηκε γύρω από αυτές.

Αλλά άντε εγώ είμαι από τους άλλους... Ο Άνθιμος όμως;

*Spoiler:*









- - - Updated - - -




> Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να εντάξουμε αυτή τη διαμάχη σε ενα ελληνικου τύπου διπολικό σύστημα. Δεν χρειαζεται κάποιος να είναι αθεος ή να συμφωνεί με το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου group για να διαφωνεί με τον χειρισμό αυτής της κατάστασης.


Aρκεί να είναι ανοιχτό μυαλό. Σαν τον μητροπολίτη μας!

*Spoiler:*









- - - Updated - - -




> Θεωρείς λάθος να εκκλησιάζεσαι τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, να κάνεις περιφορά του επιταφίου στους δρόμους που κυκλοφορώ εγώ και να διαλλαλείς την πίστη σου; Όχι.
> Θεωρείς πως είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά προς εμένα; Ναι.
> Εμένα με ρώτησες αν συμφωνώ; Αν το θεωρώ προσβολή προς εμένα;
> Με είδες να βγαίνω στο δρόμο και να σας βρίζω;


Όχι απλά να τους βρίζεις. Να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο την Αστυνομία και να τους πηγαίνουν αυτόφωρο (Μεγάλη) Παρασκευή!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Oχι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Δεν υπαχει κανένας απολυτως λόγος για να ανάγουμε το ζήτημα σε κουβεντα μεταξύ άθεου και θρήσκου, αυτό ακριβως θέλουν να κάνουν οι αναγεννημένοι χριστιανοι gr version (ΧΑ) για να εκμεταλλευτουν το ζήτημα. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να αμερικανοποιήσουμε την πολιτική σκέψη μας. Δλδ να χωρίσουμε τα παντα σε 2 ομογενοποιημένα μπλοκ: 
> 
> [αριστεροί, φιλελευθεροι,αθρησκοι/αθεοι, δαρβινιστές, φαινομενο το θερμοκηπείου, hippsters, North]
> 
> vs
> 
> [δεξιοι, συντηριτικοί, θρησκόληπτοι, creationists, αρνητές του global warming, traditionalists, South]
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να εντάξουμε αυτή τη διαμάχη σε ενα ελληνικου τύπου διπολικό σύστημα. Δεν χρειαζεται κάποιος να είναι αθεος ή να συμφωνεί με το περιεχόμενο του συγκεκριμένου group για να διαφωνεί με τον χειρισμό αυτής της κατάστασης.


Αγαπητέ, η "ταμπελοποίηση" βγάζει μάτια. Το βλέπω καθημερινά παντού όπως κι εσύ. Και τη σιχαίνομαι όσο κι εσύ. 
Αν θέλεις να πείσεις κάποιον να μη βάζει ταμπέλες, δυστυχώς η διαδικτυακή κουβέντα δεν είναι επαρκής. Το'χω δοκιμάσει άπειρες φορές  :Razz: 
Δεν διάλεξα εγώ στρατόπεδο, οι άλλοι με έβαλαν (στο δικό τους το μυαλό).

----------


## MADx2

> Δεν υπήρχαν προσβλητικές αναφορές (εξόσον γνωρίζω) στον μοναχό. Υπήρχαν ειρωνικές αναφορές στις "προφητείες" και κυρίως στον *παρα*θρησκευτικό πανηγύρι που στήθηκε γύρω από αυτές.


οκ εστω λοιπον οτι χλεβαζε το πανηγυρι γιατι χρησιμοποήσε το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο και αυτούς που το χλευάζουν?
Μήπως θεωρούσε ότι αν εβαζε τα συγκεκριμενα προσωπα που χρησιμοποιούν τον γεροντα παισιο θα ειχε την μυνηση στο αψε σβησε?

- - - Updated - - -




> Θεωρείς λάθος να εκκλησιάζεσαι τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, να κάνεις περιφορά του επιταφίου στους δρόμους που κυκλοφορώ εγώ και να διαλλαλείς την πίστη σου; Όχι.
> Θεωρείς πως είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά προς εμένα; Ναι.
> Εμένα με ρώτησες αν συμφωνώ; Αν το θεωρώ προσβολή προς εμένα;
> Με είδες να βγαίνω στο δρόμο και να σας βρίζω;
> 
> Και ξαναρωτώ. Εφόσον ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ και θεωρείτε πως οι άπιστοι κάνουν λάθος, γιατί θίγεστε;
> Γιατί δεν τους θεωρείτε απλά χαζούς και ανάξιους λόγου;


Την αλλη φορα που θα δεις καμια διαδηλωση - συγκεντρωση - δημόσια συναυλια τρεξε να τους βρίσεις μπορεί να σε προσβαλουν.... :Thumb down:

----------


## yiapap

> οκ εστω λοιπον οτι χλεβαζε το πανηγυρι γιατι χρησιμοποήσε το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο και αυτούς που το χλευάζουν?
> Μήπως θεωρούσε ότι αν εβαζε τα συγκεκριμενα προσωπα που χρησιμοποιούν τον γεροντα παισιο θα ειχε την μυνηση στο αψε σβησε?


Επειδή το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο Παϊσιος. Imho δεν είναι καν οι Βελολιακόπουλοι. Είναι οι "πιστοί" (συνειδητά εντός εισαγωγικών) που τα καταπίνουν δίνοντας τα λεφτάκια τους σε επιτήδιους. Με τη δημιουργία του "θαύματος-μαϊμου" που ξεκίνησε να αναπραγεται ως κανονικό θαύμα και με τον σαρκασμό προς τον Παστίτσιο (και όχι τον Παΐσιο) ουσιαστικά χλεύαζε αυτούς. Και imho γι αυτό υπήρχαν και οι καταγγελίες. Άτομα αυτού του επιπέδου είναι προφανές ότι δεν αντέχουν την κριτική.

----------


## MADx2

> Επειδή το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο Παϊσιος. Imho δεν είναι καν οι Βελολιακόπουλοι. Είναι οι "πιστοί" (συνειδητά εντός εισαγωγικών) που τα καταπίνουν δίνοντας τα λεφτάκια τους σε επιτήδιους. Με τη δημιουργία του "θαύματος-μαϊμου" που ξεκίνησε να αναπραγεται ως κανονικό θαύμα και με τον σαρκασμό προς τον Παστίτσιο (και όχι τον Παΐσιο) ουσιαστικά χλεύαζε αυτούς. Και imho γι αυτό υπήρχαν και οι καταγγελίες. Άτομα αυτού του επιπέδου είναι προφανές ότι δεν αντέχουν την κριτική.


σωστό αυτό και μπορεί να είναι όντως ετσι , όταν όμως χρησιμοποιείς ενα υπαρκτό πρόσωπο για να περάσεις τα μηνυματα που θες καλό θα ηταν να το αναφερεις καπου δεν νομίζεις? Τα όρια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν ειναι ευδιάκριτα παντοτε

----------


## odd

Επειδή ακούγονται διάφορες φωνές ότι δεν πρέπει να κρίνουμε τον Παΐσιο...

Όταν ήμουν φαντάρος κυκλοφορούσε στο στρατόπεδο, ένα βιβλίο για τον συγκεκριμένο (το οποίο μάλιστα είχε γράψει ο ΑΣΔΕΝάρχης και είχε εκδόσει -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- το ΓΕΣ). Σε κάτι καμένες ώρες του στρατού που βαριέσαι τη ζωή σου το ψιλοδιάβασα. *Τόσες βλακείες μαζεμένες δεν είχα ξαναδιαβάσει σε βιβλίο.* Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του αποτελούσε "θαύματα" τόσο γενικόλογα ως προς τα πρόσωπα και τα πράγματα που μου θύμιζε κάτι βλακώδεις urban legends, σαν τους κροκόδειλους της ΝΥ ή κάτι θρησκόληπτα chain letters τύπου "αν δεν το στείλεις σε 10 γνωστούς σου θα πάθεις μεγάλο κακό". Είχε μια κάποια απήχηση σε ανθρώπους αρκετά αμόρφωτους (με τη σύγχρονη έννοια του όρου).

Τώρα μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι "δεν ήταν το έργο του Παΐσου αυτό" κλπ. Αν και αμφιβάλω κατά πόσο το επίπεδο της σκέψης ή των διδαγμάτων του καλόγερου ήταν πολύ μακρυά από αυτό που διάβασα, φαινόταν η μπίζνα και το τάργκετ γκρουπ της μπίζνας γύρω από αυτή την ιστορία.

----------


## yiapap

> σωστό αυτό και μπορεί να είναι όντως ετσι , όταν όμως χρησιμοποιείς ενα υπαρκτό πρόσωπο για να περάσεις τα μηνυματα που θες καλό θα ηταν να το αναφερεις καπου δεν νομίζεις? Τα όρια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν ειναι ευδιάκριτα παντοτε


Δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία σε αυτό. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής ενώ είμαι άθεος και είχα ακούσει την ιστορία για τον Παστίτσιο με το πουμπήκα και είδα το επίπεδο του χιούμορ έκλεισα τη σελίδα.
Το ότι δεν ήταν του γούστου μου όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό δικαιολογεί τη σύλληψη του "χιουμορίστα" και τα τρεχάματά του. Όπως δεν το δικαιολογεί το ότι δεν είχε βάλει disclaimer. Αλήθεια, αν κάπου έλεγε "οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα, πράγμα, μοναχού, όσιους και αγίους είναι καθαρά συμπτωματική και δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα" θα άλλαζε κάτι στον τρόπο που αντέδρασαν οι αρχές; Γιατί, επιμένω, *αυτό είναι το θέμα.*

- - - Updated - - -




> *Τόσες βλακείες μαζεμένες δεν είχα ξαναδιαβάσει σε βιβλίο.*


Όλα τα έπη των γνωστών εκδόσεων είναι ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## KLG

> Αγαπητέ, η "ταμπελοποίηση" βγάζει μάτια. Το βλέπω καθημερινά παντού όπως κι εσύ. Και τη σιχαίνομαι όσο κι εσύ. 
> Αν θέλεις να πείσεις κάποιον να μη βάζει ταμπέλες, δυστυχώς η διαδικτυακή κουβέντα δεν είναι επαρκής. Το'χω δοκιμάσει άπειρες φορές 
> Δεν διάλεξα εγώ στρατόπεδο, οι άλλοι με έβαλαν (στο δικό τους το μυαλό).


Διευκρίνηση... δεν σιχαίνομαι καθόλου τις ταμπέλες. Απλά πιστευω στις πολλες ταμπέλες... ταμπέλες για όλους !!!!! Αυτό όμως το οποιο θεωρώ επικινδυνο είναι να έχουμε μονο 2 mega-ταμπελες.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΕΣ 

ΑΛΛΗΛΕΓΓΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΙΜΟ

----------


## MADx2

> Δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία σε αυτό. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής ενώ είμαι άθεος και είχα ακούσει την ιστορία για τον Παστίτσιο με το πουμπήκα και είδα το επίπεδο του χιούμορ έκλεισα τη σελίδα.
> Το ότι δεν ήταν του γούστου μου όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό δικαιολογεί τη σύλληψη του "χιουμορίστα" και τα τρεχάματά του. Όπως δεν το δικαιολογεί το ότι δεν είχε βάλει disclaimer. Αλήθεια, αν κάπου έλεγε "οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα, πράγμα, μοναχού, όσιους και αγίους είναι καθαρά συμπτωματική και δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα" θα άλλαζε κάτι στον τρόπο που αντέδρασαν οι αρχές; Γιατί, επιμένω, *αυτό είναι το θέμα.*
> Όλα τα έπη των γνωστών εκδόσεων είναι ακριβώς έτσι.


προσεξε αν ειχε βαλει αυτο που γραφεις μαζι με το οτι στοχος του δεν ειναι να χλευασει την θρησκεια αλλα προσωπα που την εκμεταλλεύονται τότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να του προσάψει κάτι , όπως εγραψα σε περιπτώσεις που τα ορια δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα καλο θα ειναι να τα διευκρυνίζεις . Επίσης θα μπορούσε να μην χρησιμοποιούσε φωτογραφίες του μοναχού.

----------


## c4lex

> *Τόσες βλακείες μαζεμένες δεν είχα ξαναδιαβάσει σε βιβλίο.* Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του αποτελούσε "θαύματα" τόσο γενικόλογα ως προς τα πρόσωπα και τα πράγματα που μου θύμιζε κάτι βλακώδεις urban legends, σαν τους κροκόδειλους της ΝΥ ή κάτι θρησκόληπτα chain letters τύπου "αν δεν το στείλεις σε 10 γνωστούς σου θα πάθεις μεγάλο κακό". Είχε μια κάποια απήχηση σε ανθρώπους αρκετά αμόρφωτους (με τη σύγχρονη έννοια του όρου).





Off Topic


		Δεν το ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο, αλλά αν θέλεις θαύμα, γίνε το θαύμα. Ο Παίσιος είναι από τους λίγους που έχω δει που αλήθεια ήταν θαύμα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO5K227sues&hd=1

----------


## 29gk

* Αναβλήθηκε η δίκη του 27χρονου για τη σελίδα «Γέροντας Παστίτσιος»...*

Αναβλήθηκε επ’ αόριστον η δίκη του Φ.Λ για την υπόθεση του «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου» λόγω των κινητοποιήσεων των δικαστών. Ο Φ.Λ. κρατήθηκε από ... το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής έως νωρίς το Σάββατο οπότε και αφέθηκε ελεύθερος.

Πηγή left.gr

----------


## Ronin

> μαλλον ξεχνας το : Μου φαινεται ξεχνατε οτι η ελευθερία κάποιου σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου .
> Για εσενα μπορει να μην σημαινει τιποτα για καποιον αλλο πολλα , αντιστοιχα με το να πατας το κορανι ( που απλα ειναι ενα βιβλιο για σενα και δεν σημαινει τιποτα ή να βρίζεις το μωαμεθ, βουδα κτλ που παλι για εσενα μπορεί να μην σημαινει τιποτα)


Ποιά ελευθερία σού περιόρισε ο Παστίτσιος; Καμία.

----------


## Revolution

Τραβανε τον ανθρωπο στα δικαστηρια για μαλακιες.

Σκοταδισμος 2012

----------


## Burning Skies

Δεν το παραθετω ολο γιατι περιεχει ακομψη γλωσσα (on the spot παλι παντως ο πιτσιρικος  :One thumb up: ):

http://pitsirikos.net/2012/09/%CE%AD...9%CE%BF%CF%82/

Μονο ενα αποσπασματακι που τα λεει ολα (και αφορα οσους κανουν τους γνωστους ηλιθιους συσχετισμους - τους οποιους φυσικα γνωριζοντας την νοημοσυνη του κοινου του, τους υιοθετησε και ο Μπουμπουκος):




> Η ποινή για τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο θα είναι πολύ σκληρή, αφού θα του απαγορευτεί η συμμετοχή στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες.


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## no_logo

> Σε κάτι καμένες ώρες του στρατού που βαριέσαι τη ζωή σου το ψιλοδιάβασα.


Αυτό είναι είδηση  :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Cool. Κάποιος αργόσχολος στο Facebook γελοιοποίησε έναν νεκρό μοναχό και αυτό στην Ελλάδα είναι λόγος να πάει φυλακή. Με χειροπέδες. Too many jokes...

Για μένα, ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας παπούλης που έλεγε θρησκευτικές μπούρδες. Eίναι μηνύσιμο αυτό που έγραψα; Στη χώρα που έχει νόμους, όπως λέει η ανακοίνωση της αστυνομιας, «για κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων», πιθανότατα είναι. Aς το επαναλάβω λοιπόν. Τα «διδάγματα» του Παΐσιου είναι ένα μάτσο μπούρδες αρμοδιότητας ψυχιάτρου. Όποιος προσβάλλεται από αυτό ας μου κάνει μήνυση. 

Στα μάτια του νόμου, ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας ιδιώτης που δεν έφερε κάποια επίσημη θρησκευτική ή άλλη ιδιότητα. Συνεπώς, όποτε αναφερόμαστε στο πρόσωπό του ισχύουν όλα όσα θα ίσχυαν αν σατιρίζαμε τα λόγια και τις πράξεις του  Αλέφαντου. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την πρεμούρα εισαγγελέα, δίωξης ηλεκ. εγκλήματος, αστυνομίας κλπ να προβούν σε ΟΛΕΣ αυτές τις ενέργειες (άρση απορρήτου, έρευνα στο FB κλπ) για κάτι που δεν είναι καν σοβαρό πλημέλλημα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν οι ανώνυμοι λογαριασμοί μας στο FB είναι απόρρητοι ως προς το ποιος τους διαχειρίζεται. Η εν λόγω υπόθεση δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν είναι, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτές τις μέρες τέθηκαν οι βάσεις για μια ωραιότατη καταδίκη της Ελλάδας από το ΕΔΑΔ σε μερικά χρόνια. Για ένα σωρό λόγους, από δικτυακούς μέχρι θρησκευτικούς.

Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση μου κάνει η, μέχρι σήμερα, σιωπή της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος. Ως «αρμόδια» για τα ζητήματα που έθιξε ο Παστίτσιος και «θιγμένη» από 
τη δράση του, θα έπρεπε να πάρει επίσημη θέση μια και στο όνομά της υπάρχουν οι σχετικοί νόμοι περί βλασφημίας και το δικό της «θρήσκευμα» «καθύβρισε» ο κατηγορούμενος. 

Κοντολογίς, η αστυνομία συνέλαβε κάποιον επειδή καθύβρισε την ΧΟ θρησκεία, ενώ ο επίσημος εκπρόσωπος του franchise δεν έχει δηλώσει δημόσια το παραμικρό. 
Ο δε εισαγγελέας διαπίστωσε το βάσιμο των καταγγελιών και των κατηγοριών και παρέπεμψε σε δίκη τον «παραβάτη». Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια της υπόθεσης, πώς ακριβώς θα συνταχθεί το κατηγορητήριο και ποιος θα πάει μάρτυρας κατηγορίας (ο Ιησούς Χριστός, maybe). 

Ως τότε, προσευχηθείτε (pun intended) να γίνουμε κάποτε μια πραγματικά κοσμική χώρα στην οποία θα φτάσουν (κάποτε) οι αρχές του Διαφωτισμου. Γιατί μέχρι σήμερα ζούμε τον δικό μας ελληνοχριστιανικό μεσαίωνα.

----------


## GetRid

Τι να λέμε τώρα. Μέχρι και ο σάπιος ο Ανθιμος φαίνεται πιο φωτεινό μυαλό από τον Σφακιανάκη της ΔΗΕ. http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...164551&catid=4

----------


## 29gk

> Τι να λέμε τώρα. Μέχρι και ο σάπιος ο Ανθιμος φαίνεται πιο φωτεινό μυαλό από τον Σφακιανάκη της ΔΗΕ. http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...164551&catid=4


Μην το κοροιδευεις καθολου. Εχω την πεποιθηση πως ο Ανθιμος ειναι κατα πολυ εξυπνοτερος και σοβαροτερος απο πολλους "ευσεβεις" και ταχα "πιστους".

----------


## KLG

Τι σχέση έχει ο Παισιος με την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας? Λογικό δεν είναι οι αρχιπαπάδες να βλέπουν ανταγωνιστικά τη σέχτα που σχηματιζόταν γύρω απο το όνομα του? Γιατί εγώ το "_Δεν μπορεί κανένας να ιδιοποιηθεί την πίστη_" το διαβάζω σαν μομφή στον περίγυρο που εκμεταλλευεται τον μύθο του Παΐσιου, τον οποίο δεν μπορουν να το εκμεταλλευτουν οι δικοί μας παπάδες?

----------


## hemlock

> Τι σχέση έχει ο Παισιος με την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας? Λογικό δεν είναι οι αρχιπαπάδες να βλέπουν ανταγωνιστικά τη σέχτα που σχηματιζόταν γύρω απο το όνομα του? Γιατί εγώ το "_Δεν μπορεί κανένας να ιδιοποιηθεί την πίστη_" το διαβάζω σαν μομφή στον περίγυρο που εκμεταλλευεται τον μύθο του Παΐσιου, τον οποίο δεν μπορουν να το εκμεταλλευτουν οι δικοί μας παπάδες?


Πως δεν μπορούν...Κάποτε οργάνωναν εκδρομούλες για να τον δουν απο κοντά οι "πιστοί",όπως επίσης και κάποια βιβλιαράκια που έχουν εκδοθεί στο "ονομά του" απο την ΕΕ έχουν βγεί...

----------


## GetRid

Σωστά KLG. O πλουσιότερος μητροπολίτης της ελλάδας βλέπει μπροστά!  :Cool:

----------


## odd

> Αυτό είναι είδηση


Ποιο είναι είδηση; Ότι έχει καμένες ώρες ο στρατός, ότι βαριόμουν ή ότι το διάβασα;

υγ. Κάτι θαλαμοφυλίκια 2-4 ήταν...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Τι σχέση έχει ο Παισιος με την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας?


To είπα ήδη.
Επειδή στο όνομά της υπάρχουν οι σχετικοί νόμοι περί βλασφημίας και το δικό της «θρήσκευμα» «καθύβρισε» ο κατηγορούμενος.

----------


## stelios4711

God protect me from your followers     :Worthy:   :Bless:

----------


## Revolution

Η

I've got nothing against God, It's his fan club I can't stand 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## c4lex

> Η
> 
> I've got nothing against God, It's his fan club I can't stand


Don't worry, ούτε αυτός τους μπορούσε:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD--lHALcm0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEtBs6j7QgU

Προσέξτε οι άθεοι μην καταντήσετε το αντίβαρο στο τυφλό φανατισμό μερικών χριστιανών. Αν μπορούσαν όλοι να συγκρατήσουν αυτό το μίσος και να ανεχτούν τον διπλανό τους που πιστεύει σε ό, τι αυτός γουστάρει, δεν θα κάναμε καν αυτή τη συζήτηση.  :Razz:

----------


## OxAp0d0

Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Λιακόπουλος!

Αθήνα - Λυβύη - Τεχεράνη!

----------


## KLG

> Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Λιακόπουλος!
> 
> Αθήνα - Λυβύη - Τεχεράνη!


Κουβα - Νικαράγουα - Παλαιστίνη

Κανένας Γιανκης δεν θα μείνει ????

Πρέπει να βγαλεις μια στοιχειώδη ομοιοκαταληξία  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

ένα ωραίο σχόλιο, που διάβασα είναι όμως...

...Αθήνα - Τεχεράνη, ένα Παστίτσιο δρόμος

ρίμα αφιερωμένη στον KLG

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Κουβα - Νικαράγουα - Παλαιστίνη
> 
> Κανένας Γιανκης δεν θα μείνει ????
> 
> Πρέπει να βγαλεις μια στοιχειώδη ομοιοκαταληξία


Σε Χαικού σου κάνει?

*Εμπρός στο δρόμο
που χαραξε ο Λιακό.
Συλάβετέ τους!*

 :Smoker:   :onetooth:

----------


## marios79

Την πατησε ο πιτσιρικας ομως κ την καταδικη του την θεωρω δεδομενη....
Ξεκινησε εισαγγελεας να παει σπιτι του για ενα troll, πραγματικα δεν μπορω να αποφασισω αν ειναι τραγικο ή επικινδυνο !!!

----------


## raspoutiv

επικίνδυνο είναι

τρελά επικίνδυνο. το ύποπτο είναι πως ο Τατσόπουλος είχε κάνει ερώτηση στη Βουλή με πρόταση να καταργηθεί ο νόμος περί ποινικοποίησης της βλασφημίας 2-3 μέρες πριν, ως ύπουλο, διφορούμενο και εύκολα παρερμηνευόμενο με σκοπό να πλήττει την ελευθερία του λόγου.
είναι ο ίδιος νόμος που τρέχει τώρα το παιδί στα δικαστήρια.  :Thinking:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> επικίνδυνο είναι
> 
> τρελά επικίνδυνο. το ύποπτο είναι πως ο Τατσόπουλος είχε κάνει ερώτηση στη Βουλή με πρόταση να καταργηθεί ο νόμος περί ποινικοποίησης της βλασφημίας 2-3 μέρες πριν, ως ύπουλο, διφορούμενο και εύκολα παρερμηνευόμενο με σκοπό να πλήττει την ελευθερία του λόγου.
> είναι ο ίδιος νόμος που τρέχει τώρα το παιδί στα δικαστήρια.


Κάτι τέτοια γίνονται και μετά με λένε βρωμοσυριζαίο, λαθρο-lover και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα...
Προφανώς και μέσα στη βουλή συζητιόταν το θέμα, είτε απλά ο Τατσό αντιλήφθηκε τι επρόκειτο να γίνει.

----------


## Revolution

> Την πατησε ο πιτσιρικας ομως κ την καταδικη του την θεωρω δεδομενη....
> Ξεκινησε εισαγγελεας να παει σπιτι του για ενα troll, πραγματικα δεν μπορω να αποφασισω αν ειναι τραγικο ή επικινδυνο !!!


Αν καταδικαστει για ενα παστιτσιο ο Πανουσης που τραγουδησε
"Το ερωτικο" ειναι για live stream αποκεφαλισμο απο δωματιακι μεσα στην Μητροπολη.  :Laughing:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Είχε ήδη γίνει αναφορά στη Βουλή από βουλευτές της ΧΑ ειδικά για αυτή την ιστοσελίδα. Δεν ξέρω αν η αναφορά αυτή προκάλεσε τη δήλωση Τατσόπουλου. Είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι από την αναφορά αυτή ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία που κατέληξε στις χειροπέδες.

----------


## KLG

> Είχε ήδη γίνει αναφορά στη Βουλή από βουλευτές της ΧΑ ειδικά για αυτή την ιστοσελίδα. Δεν ξέρω αν η αναφορά αυτή προκάλεσε τη δήλωση Τατσόπουλου. Είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι από την αναφορά αυτή ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία που κατέληξε στις χειροπέδες.


Noμίζω οτι είχε ήδη διαρεύσει απο την αστυνομία, και οι δυο το χρησιμοποιήσανε για τους δικούς τους σκοπούς.

----------


## alekan



----------


## gcf

```
dioksiilektronikoueglimatos@yahoo.gr
```

fake fb account;  :Thinking:

----------


## alekan

'Οχι βέβαια, είναι κανονικό.

----------


## Revolution

Τρωμαιρώ αιπήπαιδω οι Δ.Η.Ε.

----------


## alekan

Φυσικά, και παρ'όλο που είναι "σύγχρονη" υπηρεσία, "ηλεκτρονική", δουλεύουν με τον παραδοσιακό αστυνομικό τρόπο. Δηλαδή με σπιούνους, καταδότες και πληροφοριοδότες.

----------


## gcf

Εγώ πάλι επιμένω ότι θα είναι fake. Οψόμεθα.  :Smile:

----------


## thePrince

> Cool. Κάποιος αργόσχολος στο Facebook γελοιοποίησε έναν νεκρό μοναχό και αυτό στην Ελλάδα είναι λόγος να πάει φυλακή. Με χειροπέδες. Too many jokes...
> 
> Για μένα, ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας παπούλης που έλεγε θρησκευτικές μπούρδες. Eίναι μηνύσιμο αυτό που έγραψα; Στη χώρα που έχει νόμους, όπως λέει η ανακοίνωση της αστυνομιας, «για κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων», πιθανότατα είναι. Aς το επαναλάβω λοιπόν. Τα «διδάγματα» του Παΐσιου είναι ένα μάτσο μπούρδες αρμοδιότητας ψυχιάτρου. Όποιος προσβάλλεται από αυτό ας μου κάνει μήνυση. 
> 
> Στα μάτια του νόμου, ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας ιδιώτης που δεν έφερε κάποια επίσημη θρησκευτική ή άλλη ιδιότητα. Συνεπώς, όποτε αναφερόμαστε στο πρόσωπό του ισχύουν όλα όσα θα ίσχυαν αν σατιρίζαμε τα λόγια και τις πράξεις του  Αλέφαντου. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την πρεμούρα εισαγγελέα, δίωξης ηλεκ. εγκλήματος, αστυνομίας κλπ να προβούν σε ΟΛΕΣ αυτές τις ενέργειες (άρση απορρήτου, έρευνα στο FB κλπ) για κάτι που δεν είναι καν σοβαρό πλημέλλημα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν οι ανώνυμοι λογαριασμοί μας στο FB είναι απόρρητοι ως προς το ποιος τους διαχειρίζεται. Η εν λόγω υπόθεση δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν είναι, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτές τις μέρες τέθηκαν οι βάσεις για μια ωραιότατη καταδίκη της Ελλάδας από το ΕΔΑΔ σε μερικά χρόνια. Για ένα σωρό λόγους, από δικτυακούς μέχρι θρησκευτικούς.
> 
> Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση μου κάνει η, μέχρι σήμερα, σιωπή της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος. Ως «αρμόδια» για τα ζητήματα που έθιξε ο Παστίτσιος και «θιγμένη» από 
> ...


Τα είπες όλα.  :Respekt:

----------


## kostas2005

Δεν το περίμενα πάντως οτι μετα το κοκορέτσι θα απαγορευτεί και το παστίτσιο!
Η για να το πω αλλιώς το κοκορετσι ποίος το καταδιώκει..?
Γιατί για το παστίτσιο μάθαμε..

----------


## tzelen

Δεν θα ήθελα να μπω στην διαδικασία αν η σελίδα ήταν προσβλητική ή όχι, αφενός γιατί δεν θα ήθελα να ανοίξω καυγάδες για θρησκευτικά θέματα, αφετέρου και πιο σημαντικά γιατί δεν έχω δει καθόλου τη σελίδα, οπότε δεν θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να έχω ιδία άποψη.
Θα ήθελα όμως να σταθώ στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση σε συνδιασμό με την αντίστοιχη της αθλήτριας (Παπαχρήστου νομίζω; ). Ίσως είναι καιρός είναι να αρχίσουμε να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι αλλά και υπόλογοι και για αυτά που πληκτρολογούμε. Δεν με απασχολεί αν ο δημιουργός της σελίδας του FB έπραξε ορθώς ή όχι, όπως επίσης αν το σχόλιο της αθλήτριας ήταν ρατσιστικό ή μη. Δε νομίζω ότι η ελευθερία λόγου μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να λέμε (δια ζώσης, προφορικά) ό,τι θέλουμε. Γιατί στο ίντερνετ να είναι διαφορετικά; Μπορώ να βρίσω με τον πλέον χυδαίο τρόπο, να προσβάλω κτλ τον Χ χρήστη και να πω "έλα μωρέ στο ίντερνετ είμαστε, συμβαίνουν αυτά";

----------


## antreas9

> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...


χαχαχα...Πράγματι, βόθρος.
σεβομαι τον αθεο, και τον βουδιστη, αλλά...ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΕΞΙΘΡΗΣΚΙΑ!
δε σας αρέσει εδώ, που μπουζουριάζουμε όποιον τολμήσει να ειρωνευτεί την ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ ΑΕ, που μόνο στο ΧΑ δεν εχει μπει ακόμα? τα μπογαλάκια σας, κ αλλου!
Ασε, που ζηλεύουμε και την συμπεριφορά των αγαπητών μουσουλμάνων, που παντα δημοκρατικά, σφάζουν στο γόνατο όποιον τολμάει να τους ειρωνευτεί!
Αυτα ειναι1!!!

----------


## Burning Skies

> Δεν θα ήθελα να μπω στην διαδικασία αν η σελίδα ήταν προσβλητική ή όχι, αφενός γιατί δεν θα ήθελα να ανοίξω καυγάδες για θρησκευτικά θέματα, αφετέρου και πιο σημαντικά γιατί δεν έχω δει καθόλου τη σελίδα, οπότε δεν θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να έχω ιδία άποψη.
> Θα ήθελα όμως να σταθώ στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση σε συνδιασμό με την αντίστοιχη της αθλήτριας (Παπαχρήστου νομίζω; ). Ίσως είναι καιρός είναι να αρχίσουμε να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι αλλά και υπόλογοι και για αυτά που πληκτρολογούμε. Δεν με απασχολεί αν ο δημιουργός της σελίδας του FB έπραξε ορθώς ή όχι, όπως επίσης αν το σχόλιο της αθλήτριας ήταν ρατσιστικό ή μη. Δε νομίζω ότι η ελευθερία λόγου μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να λέμε (δια ζώσης, προφορικά) ό,τι θέλουμε. Γιατί στο ίντερνετ να είναι διαφορετικά; Μπορώ να βρίσω με τον πλέον χυδαίο τρόπο, να προσβάλω κτλ τον Χ χρήστη και να πω "έλα μωρέ στο ίντερνετ είμαστε, συμβαίνουν αυτά";


Ασχετα πραγματα συγκρινεις. Την Παπαχρηστου δεν την κυνηγησε η δικαιοσυνη.

----------


## tzelen

> Ασχετα πραγματα συγκρινεις. Την Παπαχρηστου δεν την κυνηγησε η δικαιοσυνη.


Απεναντίας. Είναι η ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση, στο βαθμό που αφορά στο κατά πόσο είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για αυτά που γράφουμε στο ιντερνετ. Προφανώς στη μια περίπτωση προέκυψαν και ποινικά ζητήματα, ενώ στην άλλη όχι. Το θέμα -για μένα - δεν είναι αν οι περιπτώσεις είναι νομικά συγκρινώμενες.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Απεναντίας. Είναι η ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση, στο βαθμό που αφορά στο κατά πόσο είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για αυτά που γράφουμε στο ιντερνετ. Προφανώς στη μια περίπτωση προέκυψαν και ποινικά ζητήματα, ενώ στην άλλη όχι. Το θέμα -για μένα - δεν είναι αν οι περιπτώσεις είναι νομικά συγκρινώμενες.


Το να προσεχουμε τι γραφουμε στο internet ειναι ενα θεμα. 
Εν προκειμενω η Παπαχρηστου υπεστη καποιες αναμενομενες συνεπειες απο τα κλειστα κλαμπ στα οποια συμμετειχε. Θεωρητικα θα μπορουσαν να την κυνηγησουν και νομικα οι αμεσα θιγομενοι απο το σχολιο της αλλα πρακτικα αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο να συμβει.

Απο την αλλη στην περιπτωση του νεαρου εχουμε αυτεπαγγελτη διωξη του απο τα θεσμικα οργανα της πολιτειας. Καμια σχεση λοιπον το ενα με το αλλο. Στο ενα ειχαμε λογικες τις συνεπειες μιας χαζης ενεργειας, στο αλλο το σκισαμε και ψοφισε...

Η γνωμη μου λοιπον ειναι οτι οι οποιες κυρωσεις απο την εκφραση του λογου στο ιντερνετ θα πρεπει να περιοριζονται στα επιπεδα Παπαχρηστου (δηλαδη να εξαντλουνται στις πειθαρχικες επιπτωσεις καποιων λεσχων). Θεωρω ομως απαραδεκτο να κυνηγα αυτεπαγγελτα η πολιτεια καποιον επειδη απλα ειπε την γνωμη του. Αν υπαρχει αμεσα θιγομενος και επιθυμει να ασκησει μηνυσεις ειναι αλλο καπελο, στην περιπτωση μας ομως μιλαμε για ξεφτιλισμενες πρακτικες απο τη πλευρα της πολιτειας.

----------


## A Hellene

Γέμισε ο κόσμος υπερευαίσθητους ανθρώπους...


Αναρωτιέμαι, θα συνέβαιναν άραγε αυτά τα έκτροπα εάν δεν μας γαλουχούσαν με όλους αυτούς τους παιδαριώδεις και ηλίθιους αναχρονιστικούς μύθους;


-Γιώργος

----------


## Billykid

Έχουμε μια τάση πάντως να αντιμετωπίζουμε με έναν καφενειακό τρόπο περιστατικά σαν αυτό χωρίς να βλέπουμε τη ουσία του πράγματος.
Υπάρχει πλήθος σελίδων,blogs,άρθρων που μπορώ να πω ότι θίγουν συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες αλλά δεν είδα τέτοια ευαισθησία.

Αν οι Monty Pythons ή το γαλλικό περιοδικό Charlie Hebdo, ήταν στην Ελλάδα κάθε μέρα θα ήταν στα κρατητήρια και στις δικαστικές αίθουσες,αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

Για ρίξτε και μια ματιά εδώ.. http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Use...5/SYNTAGMA.pdf

----------


## yiapap

> Το να προσεχουμε τι γραφουμε στο internet ειναι ενα θεμα. 
> Εν προκειμενω η Παπαχρηστου υπεστη καποιες αναμενομενες συνεπειες απο τα κλειστα κλαμπ στα οποια συμμετειχε. Θεωρητικα θα μπορουσαν να την κυνηγησουν και νομικα οι αμεσα θιγομενοι απο το σχολιο της αλλα πρακτικα αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο να συμβει.
> 
> Απο την αλλη στην περιπτωση του νεαρου εχουμε αυτεπαγγελτη διωξη του απο τα θεσμικα οργανα της πολιτειας. Καμια σχεση λοιπον το ενα με το αλλο. Στο ενα ειχαμε λογικες τις συνεπειες μιας χαζης ενεργειας, στο αλλο το σκισαμε και ψοφισε...
> 
> Η γνωμη μου λοιπον ειναι οτι οι οποιες κυρωσεις απο την εκφραση του λογου στο ιντερνετ θα πρεπει να περιοριζονται στα επιπεδα Παπαχρηστου (δηλαδη να εξαντλουνται στις πειθαρχικες επιπτωσεις καποιων λεσχων). Θεωρω ομως απαραδεκτο να κυνηγα αυτεπαγγελτα η πολιτεια καποιον επειδη απλα ειπε την γνωμη του. Αν υπαρχει αμεσα θιγομενος και επιθυμει να ασκησει μηνυσεις ειναι αλλο καπελο, στην περιπτωση μας ομως μιλαμε για ξεφτιλισμενες πρακτικες απο τη πλευρα της πολιτειας.


Δεν κηνυγά απλά αυταπάγγελτα. Αναφέρεται και ότι "ακολουθήθηκαν τα ίχνη του", που στην ετυμολογία του ΣΔΗΕ μεταφράζεται σε άρθηκε το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και πήραν τα στοιχεία του από τον Πάροχο!
Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Δεν κηνυγά απλά αυταπάγγελτα. Αναφέρεται και ότι "ακολουθήθηκαν τα ίχνη του", που στην ετυμολογία της ΣΔΗΕ μεταφράζεται σε άρθηκε το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και πήραν τα στοιχεία του από τον Πάροχο!


Σωστος...  :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν κηνυγά απλά αυταπάγγελτα. Αναφέρεται και ότι "ακολουθήθηκαν τα ίχνη του", που στην ετυμολογία του ΣΔΗΕ μεταφράζεται σε άρθηκε το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και πήραν τα στοιχεία του από τον Πάροχο!
> Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


Το οποίο δυνητικά σημαίνει οτι αν αύριο εγώ (η ο καθένας) γράψω στο wall μου για το μποξεράκι του απ. Παύλου μπορεί να πάθω το ίδιο το οποίο κατ επέκταση μας οδηγεί σε καθεστώτα Τεχεράνης (όπως είπα και παραπάνω) κι εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## paspro

Διαβάζω όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που μιλάνε για Παστίτσιο χωρίς τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό και σαν Pastafarian νιώθω προσβεβλημένος γατί κοροιδεύεται κάτι που για μένα ειναι ιερό και απαιτεί σεβασμό. Ζητώ απο τον moderator να αφαιρέσει όλα τα προκλητικά και προσβλητικά σχόλια προς το ιερό Παστίτσιο και γενικά τα διάφορα ιερά Ζυμαρικά αλλιώς θα προβώ σε διαμαρτυρία στην Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για βλασφημία και προσβολή θείων συμβόλων που θα οδηγήσει στην σύλληψη όλων όσων γράφουν σε αυτό το νήμα! Απαιτώ σεβασμό στις θρησκευτικές μου πεποιθήσεις όσο αρρωστημένες και να φαίνονται σε όσους σκέφτονται λογικά! Άλλωστε, απο πότε οι θρησκείες είχαν σχέση με τη λογική και τη πραγματικότητα; Απο τη στιγμή που εγώ και άλλοι σαν εμένα αποκαλέσουμε μια φαντασίωση θρησκευτική πεποίθηση είστε οι υπόλοιποι υποχρεωμένοι να την σέβεστε με την απειλή της φυλάκισης και υποδειγματικής τιμωρίας! Σεβασμός στα θεία λοιπόν!

----------


## WAntilles

> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ.





> χαχαχα...Πράγματι, βόθρος.


Όχι απλά βόθρος, τεράστιος οχετός, και βουλωμένος-στουμπωμένος.

Εδώ απαιτείται η *μεγάλη* εγκεφαλική *απόφραξη*.

----------


## yiapap

> Διαβάζω όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που μιλάνε για Παστίτσιο χωρίς τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό και σαν Pastafarian νιώθω προσβεβλημένος γατί κοροιδεύεται κάτι που για μένα ειναι ιερό και απαιτεί σεβασμό. Ζητώ απο τον moderator να αφαιρέσει όλα τα προκλητικά και προσβλητικά σχόλια προς το ιερό Παστίτσιο και γενικά τα διάφορα ιερά Ζυμαρικά αλλιώς θα προβώ σε διαμαρτυρία στην Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για βλασφημία και προσβολή θείων συμβόλων που θα οδηγήσει στην σύλληψη όλων όσων γράφουν σε αυτό το νήμα! Απαιτώ σεβασμό στις θρησκευτικές μου πεποιθήσεις όσο αρρωστημένες και να φαίνονται σε όσους σκέφτονται λογικά! Άλλωστε, απο πότε οι θρησκείες είχαν σχέση με τη λογική και τη πραγματικότητα; Απο τη στιγμή που εγώ και άλλοι σαν εμένα αποκαλέσουμε μια φαντασίωση θρησκευτική πεποίθηση είστε οι υπόλοιποι υποχρεωμένοι να την σέβεστε με την απειλή της φυλάκισης και υποδειγματικής τιμωρίας! Σεβασμός στα θεία λοιπόν!


Πρέπει να είσαι αναγνωρισμένη θρησκεία.
ΑΛήθεια... που υπογράφω; Flying Spaghetti Monster FTW!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## PopManiac

> Διαβάζω όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που μιλάνε για Παστίτσιο χωρίς τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό και σαν Pastafarian νιώθω προσβεβλημένος γατί κοροιδεύεται κάτι που για μένα ειναι ιερό και απαιτεί σεβασμό. Ζητώ απο τον moderator να αφαιρέσει όλα τα προκλητικά και προσβλητικά σχόλια προς το ιερό Παστίτσιο και γενικά τα διάφορα ιερά Ζυμαρικά αλλιώς θα προβώ σε διαμαρτυρία στην Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για βλασφημία και προσβολή θείων συμβόλων που θα οδηγήσει στην σύλληψη όλων όσων γράφουν σε αυτό το νήμα! Απαιτώ σεβασμό στις θρησκευτικές μου πεποιθήσεις όσο αρρωστημένες και να φαίνονται σε όσους σκέφτονται λογικά! Άλλωστε, απο πότε οι θρησκείες είχαν σχέση με τη λογική και τη πραγματικότητα; Απο τη στιγμή που εγώ και άλλοι σαν εμένα αποκαλέσουμε μια φαντασίωση θρησκευτική πεποίθηση είστε οι υπόλοιποι υποχρεωμένοι να την σέβεστε με την απειλή της φυλάκισης και υποδειγματικής τιμωρίας! Σεβασμός στα θεία λοιπόν!



 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  Σεβασμός στο ιερό μακαρόνι ειδάλλως θα σας κλείσουμε μέσα όλους

----------


## 21706

> Απο τη στιγμή που εγώ και άλλοι σαν εμένα αποκαλέσουμε μια φαντασίωση θρησκευτική πεποίθηση είστε οι υπόλοιποι υποχρεωμένοι να την σέβεστε με την απειλή της φυλάκισης και υποδειγματικής τιμωρίας! Σεβασμός στα θεία λοιπόν!


Φαντασίωση το Ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας; Είσαι εντελώς άπιστος νομίζω.
Το Ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας είναι πανταχού παρόν και τα πάντα όλα.

----------


## A Hellene

Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia,



> *Επίσημη θρησκεία* (γνωστή και ως *κρατική θρησκεία*, *θεσμική εκκλησία* ή *εκκλησιαστικό κράτος*) είναι ένα θρησκευτικό σώμα ή θρήσκευμα το οποίο επισήμως υποστηρίζεται από ένα κράτος.
> 
> Πρακτικά ένα κράτος χωρίς επίσημη θρησκεία ονομάζεται εκκοσμικευμένο κράτος. Ο όρος εκκλησιαστικό κράτος συσχετίζεται κυρίως με τον Χριστιανισμό, και χρησιμοποιείται για να υπογραμμίσει τη σχέση εκκλησίας κράτους. Η πρώτη επίσημη εκκλησία ήταν η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία της Αρμενίας και καθιερώθηκε το 301 ΚΕ.


Από όσο φαίνεται στον ενδιαφέροντα χάρτη των θεοκρατικών χωρών που βρίσκεται στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο, όλες σχεδόν οι χώρες (με εμφανή εξαίρεση τις διάφορες Ισλαμικές) είναι ελεύθερες θρησκεύματος. Όμηροι δε του Ορθόδοξου Χριστιανισμού είναι η Ελλάδα και η Γεωργία.

Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η «παράλειψη» της οποιασδήποτε αναφοράς στις χώρες Εβραϊκού θρησκεύματος από την παραπάνω «αμερόληπτη» πηγή, όπως επίσης ο όρος «θεοκρατία» αφού ως σύγχρονες μορφές θεοκρατίας θεωρούνται τα Παπικά κράτη, το Ιράν, κτλ.


-Γιώργος

----------


## orelink

Μετα μας φαινοντε μακρια οι αντιδρασεις των Ισλαμιστων.Ρε πως γιναμε ετσι.

----------


## no_logo

Συνέντευξη του Γέροντα Παστίτσιου στον Βαξεβάνη

Εγώ είμαι ο Γέρων Παστίτσιος

----------


## tintin

> Συμφωνώ. Το αντικείμενο της σάτιρας της σελίδας δεν ήταν ο Γέρων Παΐσιος, αλλά το εμπορικό πανηγύρι ψεύδους και απάτης που στήθηκε γύρω από το όνομα του.


Πως εμπορικο πανηγυρι? Κερδιζει κανεις λεφτα απ την υποθεση?




> .... "άθρησκος" σημαίνει ότι αφήνεις την ύπαρξη του θεού εκτός εξέτασης/εξίσωσης, ως κάτι άγνωστο (βλέπε και αγνωστικιστής). Αυτό σε κάνει ανεξάρτητο από υπάρχοντα θρησκευτικά δόγματα, αλλά όχι από θρησκευτικά δόγματα στο σύνολό τους.





> Ετυμολογικα ο αθρησκος ειναι υποσυνολο του αθεου, καθως ως αθρησκος,οπως δηλωνεις,δεν απαρνησε την υπαρξη του θεου αλλα εναντιωνεσαι στις θρησκεις και στον θεο που πρεσβευουν, ο αθεος αρνειται εξ'ολοκληρου την υπαρξη θεου και φυσικα εναντιωνεται σε καθε μορφης θρησκεια.


Απο που προερχονται αυτες οι ερμηνειες? Απ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη?




> Είναι δημόσια. Την Παπαχρήστου δεν την συλλάβανε, ούτε πέρασε ΠΣΚ στα κρατητήρια, ούτε της απαγγείλανε κατηγορίες. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, τα ίδια θα λέγαμε.


Στην Π"χρηστου εκαναν κατι σαφως χειροτερο. Κατεστρεψαν τις προσπαθειες και τους κοπους της τοσων ετων. Ενω ο 27χρονος εαν καταδικαστει απλα θα ασκησει εφεση και θα αφεθει ελευθερος και δε τρεχει τιποτα. Ισα ισα που θα γινει και διασημος.
Ειναι να γελας παντως με τους τσιριμωκους. Στη Π"χρηστου απαγορευσαν την ελευθερια λογου, στον Παστιτσιο την επικαλουνται... Οχι μονο δοσιλογοι αλλα και γελοιοι :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

> Πως εμπορικο πανηγυρι? Κερδιζει κανεις λεφτα απ την υποθεση?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο που προερχονται αυτες οι ερμηνειες? Απ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και η παπαχρήστου έγινε διάσημη στους κόλπους των τσοπάνηδων και εν γένει των Ελληναράδων...Θα ψηφιστεί και θα την κάνουν βουλευτίνα-τι άλλο να θες ποια σε αυτή την ζωή?...ΛΟΛ

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Απο που προερχονται αυτες οι ερμηνειες? Απ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη?







> Στη Π"χρηστου απαγορευσαν την ελευθερια λογου, στον Παστιτσιο την επικαλουνται... Οχι μονο δοσιλογοι αλλα και γελοιοι


Από που προέρχεται αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Από το εγχειρίδιο "ηθικής";

----------


## tintin

Ποιο συμπερασμα?




> Και η παπαχρήστου έγινε διάσημη στους κόλπους των τσοπάνηδων και εν γένει των Ελληναράδων...Θα ψηφιστεί και θα την κάνουν βουλευτίνα-τι άλλο να θες ποια σε αυτή την ζωή?...ΛΟΛ


Βουλευτινα ποιου κομματος? οχι βεβαια του τσιριμωκου...

----------


## hemlock

> Βουλευτινα ποιου κομματος? οχι βεβαια του τσιριμωκου...


Δυσκολάκι ?  :ROFL:

----------


## yiapap

> Πως εμπορικο πανηγυρι? Κερδιζει κανεις λεφτα απ την υποθεση?


Πόσα βιβλία υπάρχουν για τις προφητείες Παΐσιου; Από πόσους διαφορετικούς "εκδοτικούς οίκους";
Τι τζίρους κάνουν με ανάλογη θεματολογία, ξέρεις; Δεν ξέρεις.



> Απο που προερχονται αυτες οι ερμηνειες? Απ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη?


Από που προέρχεται η αμφισβήτηση; Έχεις κάτι να συνεισφέρεις Δάσκαλε, ή απλά τρολάρεις;



> Στην Π"χρηστου εκαναν κατι σαφως χειροτερο. Κατεστρεψαν τις προσπαθειες και τους κοπους της τοσων ετων. Ενω ο 27χρονος εαν καταδικαστει απλα θα ασκησει εφεση και θα αφεθει ελευθερος και δε τρεχει τιποτα. Ισα ισα που θα γινει και διασημος.
> Ειναι να γελας παντως με τους τσιριμωκους. Στη Π"χρηστου απαγορευσαν την ελευθερια λογου, στον Παστιτσιο την επικαλουνται... Οχι μονο δοσιλογοι αλλα και γελοιοι


Ποιοί; Κινήθηκε εισαγγελέας; Κάποιο σώμα ασφάλειας; Όχι. Το κλειστό της κλαμπ κινήθηκε εναντίον της γιατί παρέβει τους όρους του. Κανείς δεν της απαγόρεψε να εκφράζει τις απόψεις της, ούτε διέγραψε κάποιον λογαριασμό της. Ναι, ακόμη και τις ρατσιστικές απόψεις της.
Δεν τρέχει τίποτε που τον μπουζουριάσανε, κατάσχεσαν περιουσία του, του απήγγειλαν κατηγορίες και θα τον σέρνουν στα δικαστήρια; Ετσι γίνεσαι διάσημος στην τρικυμία εν κρανίω σου;

"Τσιριμώκοι, Δοσίλογοι, Γελοίοι"... Πίστευα ότι το post του vothros δύσκολα θα ξεπερνούνταν. Έκανα λάθος.

----------


## tintin

> Δημόσια είναι όπως και το φόρουμ εδώ, τούτο σημαίνει πως όποιος εδώ μέσα γράψει Γέρος *Παστίτσιος* (ή Μπεσαμέλ) θα υπόκειται σε ποινική δίωξη;;;;;;;;;;


Πρoφανως εχει αλλη βαρυτητα το facebook και αλλη το adlsgr.com
Το facebook το εχει ακουστα ακομα και η 90χρονη γιαγια μου.




> Πόσα βιβλία υπάρχουν για τις προφητείες Παΐσιου; Από πόσους διαφορετικούς "εκδοτικούς οίκους";
> Τι τζίρους κάνουν με ανάλογη θεματολογία, ξέρεις; Δεν ξέρεις.


Εννοειται οτι δε ξερω, γιαυτο αλλωστε και ρωταω.
Ωστε υπαρχουν βιβλια του μακαριτη?
Τα βιβλια λοιπον ειναι το "εμπορικο πανυγηρι"?




> Από που προέρχεται η αμφισβήτηση; Έχεις κάτι να συνεισφέρεις Δάσκαλε, ή απλά τρολάρεις;


Τρολαρω επειδη ρωτησα απο που προερχονται αυτες οι αυθαιρετες ερμηνειες??
Εγω δηλωνω αθρησκος αλλα δεν ειμαι κατι απο αυτες τις ερμηνειες που ειπωθηκαν.
Το... "δασκαλος" σου εμεινε απωθημενο απ τις προαλλες που διορθωσα τις ανακριβειες σου περι Β'ΠΠ?




> Ποιοί; Κινήθηκε εισαγγελέας; Κάποιο σώμα ασφάλειας; Όχι. Το κλειστό της κλαμπ κινήθηκε εναντίον της γιατί παρέβει τους όρους του.
> Δεν τρέχει τίποτε που τον μπουζουριάσανε, κατάσχεσαν περιουσία του, του απήγγειλαν κατηγορίες και θα τον σέρνουν στα δικαστήρια; Ετσι γίνεσαι διάσημος στην τρικυμία εν κρανίω σου;
> 
> "Τσιριμώκοι, Δοσίλογοι, Γελοίοι"... Πίστευα ότι το post του vothros δύσκολα θα ξεπερνούνταν. Έκανα λάθος.


Προσπαθησε να μη βριζεις συνεχως και να μη κανεις προσωπικες επιθεσεις. Αποψεις ανταλλαζουμε.
Ποια περιουσια του κατεσχεσαν? Εγω σου λεω οτι εχει την ευκαιρια να γινει διασημος. Τα ιδια ειχαν συμβει και με το Καψαμπελη επειδη ειχε γραψει κατι σε ενα blog και σημερα το παιζει μεγαλoδημοσιογραφος(συστημικο παπαγαλακι).
Τρικυμια εν κρανιω εχει καποιος που καταγγελει τους φασιστες ή μηπως εχει καποιος αλλος που υπερασπιζεται τους δοσιλογους τσιριμωκους?

----------


## 21706

άθρησκος -η -ο [áθriskos] Ε5 : (για πρόσ.) 1. που δεν πιστεύει σε καμιά θρησκεία· (πρβ. άθεος). 2. που δεν είναι θρήσκος· (πρβ. ασεβής): Ο Λασκαράτος δεν ήταν ούτε άθεος ούτε ~, όπως κατηγορήθηκε.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...A%CE%BF%CF%82+

----------


## yiapap

> Πρoφανως εχει αλλη βαρυτητα το facebook και αλλη το adlsgr.com
> Το facebook το εχει ακουστα ακομα και η 90χρονη γιαγια μου.


Α, δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι ΠΟΥ κάνεις το σχόλιο. Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.




> Εννοειται οτι δε ξερω, γιαυτο αλλωστε και ρωταω.
> Ωστε υπαρχουν βιβλια του μακαριτη?
> Τα βιβλια λοιπον ειναι το "εμπορικο πανυγηρι"?


Google is your friend Δεν υπάρχουν βιβλία του μοναχού υπάρχουν βιβλία με "προφητείες" που φέρεται να έκανε, είπε, σκέφτηκε, σκέφτηκε να σκεφτεί.




> Τρολαρω επειδη ρωτησα απο που προερχονται αυτες οι αυθαιρετες ερμηνειες??
> Εγω δηλωνω αθρησκος αλλα δεν ειμαι κατι απο αυτες τις ερμηνειες που ειπωθηκαν.


Θα σου παράθετα βιβλιογραφία αλλά μετά θα έλεγες ότι σου δίνω... εγκυκλοπαίδειες όπως έκανες στην Bhaal. Για σένα τα άθρησκος μπορεί να σημαίνει "Εχθρός του Τσιριμώκου που αρέσκεται να τρολάρει στο ADSLgr". Αυτό δεν κάνει την ερμηνεία σου σωστή.



> Το... "δασκαλος" σου εμεινε απωθημενο απ τις προαλλες που διορθωσα τις ανακριβειες σου περι Β'ΠΠ?


Στην Bhaal είπες ότι είσαι δάσκαλος όχι σε μένα. Όσο για το "διόρθωσα τις ανακρίβειές σου"... ακόμη γελάω, ευχαριστώ! 




> Προσπαθησε να μη βριζεις συνεχως και να μη κανεις προσωπικες επιθεσεις. Αποψεις ανταλλαζουμε.


Προφανώς εκτός από τη λέξη "άθρησκος" έχεις δική σου ετυμολογία και για το ρήμα "βρίζω". Ονοματίζοντας τους συμφορουμίτες σου Τσιριμώκους, δοσίλογους και γελοίους ανταλλάσσεις απόψεις; Έχεις και μαύρο μπλουζάκι με χρυσή αρχαιοελληνική γραμματοσειρά μήπως;



> Ποια περιουσια του κατεσχεσαν?


Διάβασε το δελτίο τύπου. Αμέσως μετά από κει που λέει "Κατασχέθηκαν..."



> Τρικυμια εν κρανιω εχει καποιος που καταγγελει τους φασιστες ή μηπως εχει καποιος αλλος που υπερασπιζεται τους δοσιλογους τσιριμωκους?


Κανέναν φασίστα δεν κατήγγειλες. Αντίθετα τους υπερασπίζεσαι μειώνοντας τη σημασία της συγκεκριμένης δίωξης.

- - - Updated - - -




> άθρησκος -η -ο [áθriskos] Ε5 : (για πρόσ.) 1. που δεν πιστεύει σε καμιά θρησκεία· (πρβ. άθεος). 2. που δεν είναι θρήσκος· (πρβ. ασεβής): Ο Λασκαράτος δεν ήταν ούτε άθεος ούτε ~, όπως κατηγορήθηκε.
> 
> http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...A%CE%BF%CF%82+


Ασε ρε τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες! Που θα πεις εσύ στο Δάσκαλο τι λέει ένα τυχάρπαστο site!  :RTFM:

----------


## GetRid

Αίσχος! Καταστρέψαν την καριέρα της καημένης της Βούλας της καθαρόαιμης, που ένα αστείο έκανε η φοράδα και δεν είναι ρατσίστρια, αλλά ερωτεύτηκε τυχαία και τα έφτιαξε με τον υπόδικο μαχαιροβγάλτη βουλευτή Ηλία Κασιδιάρη. Κρίμα για την πατριώτισσα αθλήτρια τουρκικού σωματείου, τσάμπα κατανάλωσε τόση ντόπα, που μετατρέπει αγελάδα σε ταύρο και αποκτά το ερπετό πουλί, να πάει χαμένη.  :Crying:

----------


## tintin

Προφανως τα περι σχεσης της Π"χρηστου με το Κασιδιαρη ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα. Καλυτερα να μεινεις σε αυτο που ειπε η ιδια: Δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το χωρο.
Και γιατι λες οτι εχει παρει ντοπα? Μεχρι εκει φτανει ο συκοφαντικος-ανθελληνικος οιστρος σου?





> Α, δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι ΠΟΥ κάνεις το σχόλιο. Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.


Nαι, αυτο ειναι το "προβλημα" για τις Αρχες. Υπαρχουν και αλλα sites που βριζουν το μακαριτη πολυ πιο χυδαια, οπως αυτο, οπου εδω και περισσοτερο απο ενα χρονο αναγραφονται χαρακτηρισμοι οπως "τομαρι, δαιμονισμενος, τουρκομογγολος" κλπ.




> Θα σου παράθετα βιβλιογραφία αλλά μετά θα έλεγες ότι σου δίνω... εγκυκλοπαίδειες όπως έκανες στην Bhaal. Για σένα τα άθρησκος μπορεί να σημαίνει "Εχθρός του Τσιριμώκου που αρέσκεται να τρολάρει στο ADSLgr". Αυτό δεν κάνει την ερμηνεία σου σωστή.
> Στην Bhaal είπες ότι είσαι δάσκαλος όχι σε μένα. Όσο για το "διόρθωσα τις ανακρίβειές σου"... ακόμη γελάω, ευχαριστώ!


Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι δασκαλος, ειπα οτι διδασκω αμαθεις στα φορα(επι του συγκεκριμενου θεματος που συζητουσαμε) και εφοσον μου πεταξε προκλητικα μια εξυπναδα.
Αθρησκος ειναι απλα οποιος δεν εχει θρησκεια. Τα περι αρνησεως κλπ. ειναι αυθαιρετες ερμηνειες του οποιουδηποτε. 
Και βεβαια σε διορθωσα, εσυ νομιζες οτι η Πορτογαλια και η Ισπανια ηταν συμμαχοι του Χιτλερ...




> Προφανώς εκτός από τη λέξη "άθρησκος" έχεις δική σου ετυμολογία και για το ρήμα "βρίζω". Ονοματίζοντας τους συμφορουμίτες σου Τσιριμώκους, δοσίλογους και γελοίους ανταλλάσσεις απόψεις; Έχεις και μαύρο μπλουζάκι με χρυσή αρχαιοελληνική γραμματοσειρά μήπως;


Kανεναν συμφορουμιτη δεν ονοματισα τσιριμωκο(οι τσιριμωκοι που ειναι στη κυβερνηση αυτη τη στιιγμη προφανως εχουν αυτο το ονομα τιμη τους).
Αντιθετα εμενα με εχουν πει πολλες φορες, ειτε αμεσα ειτε εμμεσα, φασιστα ή χρυσαυγιτη. Γιατι εκει δεν αντεδρασες?




> Διάβασε το δελτίο τύπου. Αμέσως μετά από κει που λέει "Κατασχέθηκαν..."


Συνηθως η αστυνομια οταν συλλαμβανει κατασχει τα "πειστηρια", κατοπιν τα επιστρεφει. Δεν το γνωριζες?




> Κανέναν φασίστα δεν κατήγγειλες. Αντίθετα τους υπερασπίζεσαι μειώνοντας τη σημασία της συγκεκριμένης δίωξης.


Eλα τωρα, μη τα γυριζεις! Εχω δηλωσει πολες φορες οτι καταγγελω ανεξαιρετως ολους τους φασιστες. Εσυ αντιθετα καταγγελεις μονο οτι σε συμφερει κομματικα. 
Τι εννοεις "μειωνοντας την αξια της συγκεκριμενης διωξης"? Για σενα επρεπε να διωχθει ο 27χρονος ή οχι?


[

----------


## Burning Skies

Ζηλεψε τον Vothros ο tintin γιατι του ειχε κλεψει προς στιγμη την δοξα...

Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να διακρινει την διαφορα του "σε κυνηγαει η πολιτεια και αρει το απορρητο σου επειδη ειπες την γνωμη σου" και του "σε τιμωρει πειθαρχικα ενα κλειστο κλαμπ επειδη η γνωμη σου δεν συναδει με την μοστρα του"....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## c4lex

> Υπαρχουν και αλλα sites που βριζουν το μακαριτη πολυ πιο χυδαια, οπως αυτο, οπου εδω και περισσοτερο απο ενα χρονο αναγραφονται χαρακτηρισμοι οπως "τομαρι, δαιμονισμενος, τουρκομογγολος" κλπ.




Off Topic


		lol. Παραφράζοντας φίλο σε άλλο θέμα: Παίζει ο Παίσιος να του άφησε σημαντικά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα του τύπου.
	


- - - Updated - - -

Είναι φοβερό το πως μπορεί να διαστρεβλωθεί η εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με αυτά που του προσάπτουν. Και το ακόμα πιο ειρωνικό ξέρετε ποιο είναι? Ο ίδιος ο Παίσιος θα καλοδεχόταν μια τέτοια επίθεση στο πρόσωπό του. Ανεξάρτητα θρησκείας, λέει πολλά για τους επικριτές του, όταν ένας άνθρωπος υπομένει αγόγκυστα συκοφαντίες. 

Ο συγκεκριμένος έλλην blogger, προφανώς δεν έχει διαβάσει καν τον Σωκράτη.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		lol. Παραφράζοντας φίλο σε άλλο θέμα: Παίζει ο Παίσιος να του άφησε σημαντικά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα του τύπου.
> 	
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Σαν τις ιστορίες του Παΐσιου είναι κι αυτή  :Smile:   :Smile:   :ROFL:

----------


## 21706

Ολονυκτία, περιφορά  και βρώσις του παστιτσίου
Παρασκευή 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, ώρα 21.00

Σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων» (Βαλτετσίου 50-52, 6ος όροφος)


Χοροστατεί ο ιερομόναχος Ευστράτιος




Μια ιδιαίτερη βραδιά, γεμάτη κατάνυξη, προσευχή και παστίτσιο θα λάβει χώρα στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων», αυτή την Παρασκευή το βράδυ. Το πρόγραμμα της βραδιάς έχει ως εξής:

21.00: Συγκέντρωση στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων», Βαλτετσίου 50-52, 6ος όροφος. Θυμίαμα και απολυτίκια.

21.30 (αυστηρά): Περιφορά του παστιτσίου (δύο ταψιά). Θα ακολουθήσει την εξής διαδρομή: Βαλτετσίου-Πλατεία Εξαρχείων-Τσαμαδού-Τοσίτσα-Οικονόμου και επιστροφή στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων». Στην οδό Τσαμαδού θα συνενωθούμε με πλήθος παστιτσιαστών, που θα αναμένουν εκεί συγκεντρωμένοι.

21.45. Λειτουργία του  γέροντος Παστιτσίου στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων» (Βαλτετσίου 50-52). Θα χοροστατήσει ο ιερομόναχος Ευστράτιος και άλλοι άγριοι πατέρες.

22.00. Πέρας της  λειτουργίας. Αρτοκλασία-παστιτσοκλασία.  Βρώση παστιτσίου και κρασοκατάνυξις.

Η παρουσία σας θα μας τιμήσει.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι δασκαλος, ειπα οτι διδασκω αμαθεις στα φορα(επι του συγκεκριμενου θεματος που συζητουσαμε) και εφοσον μου πεταξε προκλητικα μια εξυπναδα.
> Αθρησκος ειναι απλα οποιος δεν εχει θρησκεια. Τα περι αρνησεως κλπ. ειναι αυθαιρετες ερμηνειες του οποιουδηποτε. 
> Και βεβαια σε διορθωσα, εσυ νομιζες οτι η Πορτογαλια και η Ισπανια ηταν συμμαχοι του Χιτλερ...


Βαφτίστηκες ορθόδοξος χριστιανός; Υποθέτω πως ναι. Σήμερα είσαι άθρησκος αλλά δεν αρνείσαι τη θρησκεία. Τι απέγινε λοιπόν; Σηκώθηκε και έφυγε; Ξέχασες ότι υφίσταται και έχεις βαπτιστεί άρα είσαι μέλος της;
Πάμε στο 2ο. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η Πορτογαλία και η Ισπανία είναι σύμμαχοι του Χίτλερ. Μάστα. * Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι έγραψες και τι έγραψα:*


> Ε οχι και ολη την Ευρωπη. Υπεταξε την Πολωνια σε συνεργασια με τους σοβιετικους, την επομενη χρονια τη Γαλλια και τις αδυναμες Βελγιο, Ολλανδια, Δανια(χωρις πολεμο), Νορβηγια και την επομενη χρονια τη Γιουγκοσλαβια ταυτοχρονα με την Ελλαδα. *Οι υπολοιπες χωρες ηταν συμμαχοι.*





> Όλους τους αντιπάλους τους νίκησε και άφησε μόνο κράτη- δορυφόρους με ελεγχόμενες κευβερνήσεις που του πρόσφεραν απλόχερα βοήθεια (Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Κροατία) ή *ήταν ουδέτερες αλλά φίλα προσκέιμενες με φασιστικές όμως κυβερνήσεις (Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία).* Όταν λέμε όλη, εννοούμε όλη όμως! (καλά εκτός από τη... Μάλτα!)


Μάλλον λοιπόν με μπερδεύεις με τον χρήστη tintin που έκανε το λάθος. Oh wait...  :Whistle: 




> Kανεναν συμφορουμιτη δεν ονοματισα τσιριμωκο(οι τσιριμωκοι που ειναι στη κυβερνηση αυτη τη στιιγμη προφανως εχουν αυτο το ονομα τιμη τους).
> Αντιθετα εμενα με εχουν πει πολλες φορες, ειτε αμεσα ειτε εμμεσα, φασιστα ή χρυσαυγιτη. Γιατι εκει δεν αντεδρασες?


Είχες γράψει:



> Ειναι να γελας παντως με τους τσιριμωκους. Στη Π"χρηστου απαγορευσαν την ελευθερια λογου, στον Παστιτσιο την επικαλουνται... Οχι μονο δοσιλογοι αλλα και γελοιοι


Η κυβέρνηση απαγόρευσε την ελευθερία λόγου στην αθλήτρια; Η κυβέρνηση επικαλείται την ελευθερία λόγου στον Παστίτσιο; Μιλάμε για την ίδια κυβέρνηση, της ίδιας χώρας; Κανένα link δηλώσεων της κυβέρνησης είτε για το ένα, είτε για το άλλο; Γιατί να αντιδράσω αν κάποιοι έμμεσα σε αποκαλούν φασίστα; Οι θέσεις σου αυτό δείχνουν αν και τελευταία τείνω να πιστέψω ότι δεν είσαι φασίστας και για όλα φταίει η τρικυμία. 




> Συνηθως η αστυνομια οταν συλλαμβανει κατασχει τα "πειστηρια", κατοπιν τα επιστρεφει. Δεν το γνωριζες?


Μήπως εγώ πρέπει να το ρωτήσω αυτό; Εσύ αμφισβήτησες ότι του κατέσχεσαν περιουσία: "Ποια περιουσια του κατεσχεσαν? Εγω σου λεω οτι εχει την ευκαιρια να γινει διασημος." Και τώρα μου αντιστρέφεις το ερώτημα;;;;; Είναι στραβός ο γυαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε στην τρικυμία Παπαστρούμφ;




> Eλα τωρα, μη τα γυριζεις! Εχω δηλωσει πολες φορες οτι καταγγελω ανεξαιρετως ολους τους φασιστες. Εσυ αντιθετα καταγγελεις μονο οτι σε συμφερει κομματικα. 
> Τι εννοεις "μειωνοντας την αξια της συγκεκριμενης διωξης"? Για σενα επρεπε να διωχθει ο 27χρονος ή οχι?[


Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος. Φυσικά και δεν έπρεπε να ασκηθεί δίωξη! Είναι μείζον θέμα το ότι ασκήθηκε και ακόμη πιο σημαντικό αν και εφόσον εγίνε άρση απορρήτου του 27χρονου.

Τέλος δεν ήξερα ότι έχω και κομματική ταυτότητα. Προφανώς όμως με τέτοια τρικυμία που σε διακατέχει όπως και με το μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει στη μνήμη σου έχω. Δεν με ενοχλεί να το πιστεύεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε καμιά εβδομάδα θα το έχεις ξεχάσει ή θα με μπερδευεις με άλλον.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ο Γέρων Παστίτσιος λύνει τη σιωπή του!
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/?p=25937

----------


## paspro

> Ο Γέρων Παστίτσιος λύνει τη σιωπή του!
> http://www.koutipandoras.gr/?p=25937


Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν περισσότεροι νέοι άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα που να σκέφτονται ορθολογικά και κριτικά όπως αυτός ο νεαρός. Φυσικά δηλώνει ότι έιναι άθεος που σημαίνει ότι έχει καθαρό και υγιές μυαλό!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Τα σημεία που μου έκαναν εντύπωση:

1) Το ύφος του εισαγγελέα (καλά, δεν έχω πάει σε εισαγγελέα ποτέ, αλλά υποθέτω πως υιοθετούν το "ένοχος, μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου").
2) Τα απειλητικά μηνύματα που έλαβαν τα όργανα της ΔΗΕ. Δηλαδή τους βρίζουμε ελεύθερα ε;;;;
3) Το γεγονός ότι το FB και το Google "δίνουν" με μεγάλη προθυμία προσωπικά δεδομένα.
4) Το γεγονός ότι θα κρατήσουν το laptop του για 1 χρόνο για forensic analysis  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Και μια ερώτηση: ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα στη βλασφημία και στην εξύβριση θρησκευτικών συμβόλων, εκπροσώπων, ιερών κλπ;

----------


## yiapap

> Τα σημεία που μου έκαναν εντύπωση:
> 
> 1) Το ύφος του εισαγγελέα (καλά, δεν έχω πάει σε εισαγγελέα ποτέ, αλλά υποθέτω πως υιοθετούν το "ένοχος, μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου").
> 2) Τα απειλητικά μηνύματα που έλαβαν τα όργανα της ΔΗΕ. Δηλαδή τους βρίζουμε ελεύθερα ε;;;;
> 3) Το γεγονός ότι το FB και το Google "δίνουν" με μεγάλη προθυμία προσωπικά δεδομένα.
> 4) Το γεγονός ότι θα κρατήσουν το laptop του για 1 χρόνο για forensic analysis  
> 
> Και μια ερώτηση: ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα στη βλασφημία και στην εξύβριση θρησκευτικών συμβόλων, εκπροσώπων, ιερών κλπ;


1) Πάντα
2) Perks of the job
3) Aν έχουν εισαγγελική εντολή καλά κάνουν. Το θέμα είναι ότι εκδώθηκε εντολή με υποψία πλημμελήματος.
4) Όχι ακριβώς. Θα το κρατήσουν έως τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση. Αν πάει εφετείο μιλάμε για μια 4ετία-5ετία χαλαρά.

----------


## 21706

> Και μια ερώτηση: ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα στη βλασφημία και στην εξύβριση θρησκευτικών συμβόλων, εκπροσώπων, ιερών κλπ;


Εξύβριση είναι να αποκαλέσεις κάποιον κασιδιάρη.
Βλασφημία είναι να τον αποκαλέσεις χριστό και
να του πεις κάτι για τη μαμά του.

----------


## Stealthier

αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
 την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....

----------


## yiapap

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
> Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
>  την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
> Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....


Αν τα πιστεύω σου είναι ότι θα δεις τα ένδοξα Ελληνικά στρατά στην Πόλη και θα κατέβει το ξανθό γένος για να βοηθήσει τότε συγγνώμη αλλά διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να ειρωνεύομαι τα πιστεύω σου.
Μηδενισμός είναι να απορρίπτεις τα πάντα, όχι τις αποκαλυπτικές ασυναρτησίες που *φαίρεται να είπε* ένας μοναχός τον οποίον ούτε η εκκλησία πιστεύει.
Και τελευταία ερώτηση... Θεωρείς ότι ο Μητροπολίτης Θεσσαλονίκης Άνθιμος που έκανε δηλώσεις κατά της δίωξης είναι Συριζαίος;

----------


## Crosswind

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
> Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
>  την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
> Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....


Χαραμίζεσαι στο adslgr. Είσαι φτιαγμένος για μεγάλα πράγματα εσύ αγόρι μου  :Laughing:

----------


## marios79

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
> Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
>  την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
> Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....


Γιατι τα παντα πρεπει να αναγονται στο συριζα, στην χα, σε δεξιους κ αριστερους?
Απο ποτε ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις πολιτικη ταυτοτητα για να κανεις μια σατηρικη σελιδα σε καποιο social media???

υγ.Μπορει καποιος να βρει ενα λινκ απο την μονομαχια παισιος vs σαολιν γιατι θελω να την διαβασω???

----------


## Stealthier

Προσεξτε και ποσο ευκολα ο αντισυστημικος αμφισβητιας εγκολπωθηκε απο την συστημικη αριστερη νομενκλατουρα.
Προβολη λοιπον , να ακουσουμε τις περισπουδαστες ανουσιες αποψεις του.

----------


## hemlock

> Προβολη λοιπον , να ακουσουμε τις περισπουδαστες ανουσιες αποψεις του.


Προβολή, στην κοινή λογική ε...Στο χωριό μου πάντως το λένε παρωπίδες... :Whistle:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Κάτι λέγαμε για ταμπέλες πιο πριν...

----------


## c4lex

> Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν περισσότεροι νέοι άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα που να σκέφτονται ορθολογικά και κριτικά όπως αυτός ο νεαρός. Φυσικά δηλώνει ότι έιναι άθεος που σημαίνει ότι έχει καθαρό και υγιές μυαλό!




Off Topic


		Ο άθεος παίρνει θέση για το ζήτημα της ύπαρξης του Θεού (άρνηση), θέμα για το οποίο έχει μηδενικά στοιχεία (...)
Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι περισσότερο λογικός από τον ένθεο που δέχεται δόγματα (κατάφαση). Ο μόνος που μένει στην απέξω είναι ο αγνωστικιστής. Ο οποίος όμως, αφήνει όλα τα ενδεχόμενα ανοιχτά. Αυτό άλλωστε είναι το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με εργαλείο μόνο την λογική.

----------


## yiapap

> Προσεξτε και ποσο ευκολα ο αντισυστημικος αμφισβητιας εγκολπωθηκε απο την συστημικη αριστερη νομενκλατουρα.
> Προβολη λοιπον , να ακουσουμε τις περισπουδαστες ανουσιες αποψεις του.


Ωπ, αποκτήσαμε κι άλλον Δάσκαλο! Προβολή ΟΛΟΙ!

*Spoiler:*




			κι όταν λέμε όλοι... ξέρετε...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου


Για την ώρα οι ΧΟ (κλπ) μας σπάνε τα @@ μη κρατώντας τα πιστεύω τους, σπίτι τους.

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ο άθεος παίρνει θέση για το ζήτημα της ύπαρξης του Θεού (άρνηση), θέμα για το οποίο έχει μηδενικά στοιχεία (...)
> Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι περισσότερο λογικός από τον ένθεο που δέχεται δόγματα (κατάφαση). Ο μόνος που μένει στην απέξω είναι ο αγνωστικιστής. Ο οποίος όμως, αφήνει όλα τα ενδεχόμενα ανοιχτά. Αυτό άλλωστε είναι το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με εργαλείο μόνο την λογική.




Off Topic


		Μηδενικά στοιχεία έχεις και για τον Αγιοβασίλη, τους καλικάτζαρους και την τσαγιέρα σε τροχιά γύρω από τον ήλιο.
Δεν πιστεύω να τα απορρίπτεις ε;
Ο άθεος απορρίπτει την ύπαρξη θεού (γενικά και αφηρημένα, όχι μόνο στα πλαίσια θρησκείας) γιατί θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει λογικό σφάλμα στην εμβόλιμη τοποθετησή του. Με λίγα λόγια, το σύμπαν λειτουργεί πιο απλά αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει Θεός.

----------


## alekan

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
> Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
>  την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
> Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....





> Προσεξτε και ποσο ευκολα ο αντισυστημικος αμφισβητιας εγκολπωθηκε απο την συστημικη αριστερη νομενκλατουρα.
> Προβολη λοιπον , να ακουσουμε τις περισπουδαστες ανουσιες αποψεις του.


χαβούζα, ξανά!

----------


## WAntilles

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου


Δεν μου λες;

Οι χριστιανοί στην ελλάδα τα κρατάνε για τον εαυτό τους;

Γιατί εγώ ακούω τις κουδούνες να με ξυπνάνε τα χαράματα, και τα λουλουδοφέροντα φορεία να κλείνουν τους δρόμους.

----------


## paspro

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.
> Ο τυπος ηθελε να προκαλεσει και ως κλασσικος ελληναρας που δεν σεβεται κανεναν και τιποτα , του δοθηκε η δυνατοτητα να το κανει και να κερδισει λιγη απο
> την φημη που τοσο επιδιωκε.
> Οι συριζαιοι θα τον τιμησουν και αυτον , ενας ανδριαντας παρακαλω για ακομη εναν μηδενιστη επαναστατη των ηλεκτρονικων μεσων.
> Θλιβερες περιπτωσεις απεγνωσμενων ανθρωπων ....


Η άποψη μου στο θέμα της κριτικής, σάτιρας, ακόμα και της κοροϊδίας των πραγμάτων που πιστεύουν κάποιοι, τόσο θρησκευτικές όσο και άλλου είδους πεποιθήσεις ειναι διαφορετική. Στο θέμα αυτο θα συμφωνήσω με τον Richard Dawkins. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει, κατα τη γνώμη μου, ανοησίες και φανταστικά πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει οτι έχουν να κάνουν κάτι με τη πραγματικότητα τότε έχω το δικαίωμα να τον κριτικάρω ακομα κι αν αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις θεωρούνται οτι ειναι θρησκευτικού χαρακτήρα. 

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα "ιερό" και "θείο" που είναι εκτός κριτικής, σχολιασμού και αν χρειαστεί κοροϊδίας. Γιατι θα πρέπει να δείξω σεβασμό σε κάθε μεταφυσική ανοησία που πιστεύει ο καθένας ενώ αντίθετα έχω το δικαίωμα να σχολιάσω, να σατιρίσω και να κοροϊδέψει τις πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις για παράδειγμα; Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις κάτι το ιδιαίτερο και ξεχωριστό απο άλλα πιστεύω και απόψεις; Το γεγονός οτι ειναι δημιουργήματα της φαντασίας χωρίς βάση στη πραγματικότητα που δεν μπορούν να αποδειχθούν αντικειμενικά; Αυτό τα θέτει εκτός σχολιασμού και κριτικής; 

Αν κάποιος αύριο μου πει οτι του μίλησε ο Θεός και του είπε να θυσιάσει το παιδί του για να δείξει την πίστη του (όπως ο Αβραάμ στη Παλαιά Διαθήκη) θα πρέπει να σεβαστώ τις θρησκευτικές του πεποιθήσεις και να τον αφήσω να σκοτώσει το παιδί του; Αν κάποιος μου πει οτι τα ιερά του βιβλία καταδικάζουν τους ομοφυλόφιλους (όπως συμβαινει στο Χριστιανισμό και το Ισλαμ) οπότε έχει το δικαίωμα να φυλακίζει και να σκοτώνει ομοφυλόφιλους θα τον αφήσω να κάνει οτι θέλει ελεύθερα; Αν κάποιος μου πει οτι σύμφωνα με προφητεία του Γέρωντα Παΐσιου θα κάνουμε πόλεμο με τη Τουρκία και θα πάρουμε πίσω την Πόλη θα πρέπει να μην σχολιάσω, σατιρίσω και κοροϊδέψω τις επικίνδυνες και ανόητες ιδέες του επειδή βασίζονται σε θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις;

Αν θέσουμε την κάθε είδους θρησκευτική πεποίθηση νομικά εκτός δυνατότητας σχολιασμού, σάτιρας και κοροϊδίας τότε αφήνουμε μια πολυ καταστρεπτική και ισχυρή δύναμη ανεξέλεγκτη να μας οδηγήσει πίσω στον Μεσαίωνα ή ακομα χειρότερα στον Αρμαγεδών που έχει η ίδια προφητεύσει.

----------


## c4lex

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μηδενικά στοιχεία έχεις και για τον Αγιοβασίλη, τους καλικάτζαρους και την τσαγιέρα σε τροχιά γύρω από τον ήλιο.
> Δεν πιστεύω να τα απορρίπτεις ε;
> Ο άθεος απορρίπτει την ύπαρξη θεού (γενικά και αφηρημένα, όχι στα πλαίσια θρησκείας) γιατί θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει λογικό σφάλμα στην εμβόλιμη τοποθετησή του. Με λίγα λόγια, το σύμπαν λειτουργεί πιο απλά αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει Θεός.




Off Topic


		Τους εξωγήινους, την ζωή σε άλλους πλανήτες, την ψυχή κοκ. (Ο Μέγας Βασίλειος υπήρχε btw, και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Και οι καλλικάτζαροι μπορεί να ήταν προιστορικά πιθήκια or whatever. :P) Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις θέση για κανένα από αυτά. Και όχι, το σύμπαν δεν λειτουργεί απλούστερα με την ύπαρξη ή μη μιας Θεότητας. Δεν υπάρχει default κατάσταση υπέρ της αθεϊας πουθενά. Η επιστήμη, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό. Ούτε με την ύπαρξη, ούτε με την απόρριψή του.

----------


## Revolution

> αλλο να εισαι αθεος και να κρατας τα πιστευω σου για τον εαυτο σου , και αλλο να βλασφημεις, να ειρωνευεσαι  τα πιστευω των αλλων.


Συμφωνω μπορει να γινει και το αναποδο ομως? 
Να μην διαλαλεις την πιστη σου και οτι σχετιζεται με αυτην?
Να μην διδασκεις με το ετσι θελω το παιδι μου θρησκευτικα?
Να μη με ενοχλεις με θρησκευτικες εκδηλωσεις?
Να μην μου πηδας την νοημοσυνη με καθε περισπουδαστη βλακεια περι φανταστικων οντων?
Να μην χρησιμοποιεις αυτο που πιστευεις για να εξαπατησεις αφελεις ανθρωπους?
ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΞΑ?

Και στο κατω κατω αν δεν με αφηνεις να ειρωνευομαι και να εξυβριζω την πιστη σου (και οχι εσενα) τι εχει σειρα? 
Το κομμα? 
Η ομαδα? 
Η ειδικοτητα?

Στην δημοκρατια πρεπει να διωκεται μονο η συκοφαντια και η εξυβριση ατομων, αλλιως να ψαχτεις αρκετα πιο δεξια




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τους εξωγήινους, την ζωή σε άλλους πλανήτες, την ψυχή κοκ. (Ο Μέγας Βασίλειος υπήρχε btw, και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Και οι καλλικάτζαροι μπορεί να ήταν προιστορικά πιθήκια or whatever. :P) Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις θέση για κανένα από αυτά. Και όχι, το σύμπαν δεν λειτουργεί απλούστερα με την ύπαρξη ή μη μιας Θεότητας. Δεν υπάρχει default κατάσταση υπέρ της αθεϊας πουθενά. Η επιστήμη, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό. Ούτε με την ύπαρξη, ούτε με την απόρριψή του.


Δεν ασχολειται αμεσα, οπως αμεσα δεν ασχολειται με την υπαρξη των νεραιδων, του Αγ.Βασιλη, του Δια, του Μπατμαν κ.ο.κ
Η επιστημη αιωνες τωρα απορριπτει και διαψευδει τις θρσηκειες μεσω των ευρυματων της επανειλημμένα και πανηγυρικα.

----------


## alekan

Μην λες στους Τζημερικούς για ομοφυλόφιλους, εδώ πήγαν να χαλάσουν την συνεργασία του αιώνα προεκλογικά λόγω ομοφυλόφιλων.

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Η επιστήμη, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό. Ούτε με την ύπαρξη, ούτε με την απόρριψή του.


Ο θρησκευτικός σας στο σχολείο σας το έμαθε αυτό;

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τους εξωγήινους, την ζωή σε άλλους πλανήτες, την ψυχή κοκ. (Ο Μέγας Βασίλειος υπήρχε btw, και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Και οι καλλικάτζαροι μπορεί να ήταν προιστορικά πιθήκια or whatever. :P) Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις θέση για κανένα από αυτά. Και όχι, το σύμπαν δεν λειτουργεί απλούστερα με την ύπαρξη ή μη μιας Θεότητας. Δεν υπάρχει default κατάσταση υπέρ της αθεϊας πουθενά. Η επιστήμη, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό. Ούτε με την ύπαρξη, ούτε με την απόρριψή του.




Off Topic


		Γιατί δε λές το πλήρες όνομα του Μεγα Βασιλείου; Είναι "Μέγας Βασίλειος ο Βουλγαροκτόνος". Το σύμπαν σαφώς και λειτουργεί απλούστερα χωρίς την ύπαρξη του θεού (εν τάχει αν υπάρχει θεός, ποιός τον δημιούργησε,τι υπήρχε πριν... αν πεις τίποτε επειδή είναι αιώνιος, το ίδιο ισχύει για το σύμπαν ή τα σύμπαντα). Η επιστήμη πράγματι δεν ασχολείται με τη θεολογία. Δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## c4lex

> Ο θρησκευτικός σας στο σχολείο σας το έμαθε αυτό;


Ναι στο γυμνάσιο που πάω οι καθηγητές είναι πιο ορθολογιστές από πολλούς άθεους ως φαίνεται.

----------


## paspro

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τους εξωγήινους, την ζωή σε άλλους πλανήτες, την ψυχή κοκ. (Ο Μέγας Βασίλειος υπήρχε btw, και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Και οι καλλικάτζαροι μπορεί να ήταν προιστορικά πιθήκια or whatever. :P) Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις θέση για κανένα από αυτά. Και όχι, το σύμπαν δεν λειτουργεί απλούστερα με την ύπαρξη ή μη μιας Θεότητας. Δεν υπάρχει default κατάσταση υπέρ της αθεϊας πουθενά. Η επιστήμη, όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό. Ούτε με την ύπαρξη, ούτε με την απόρριψή του.


Κάνεις λάθος. Η αθεΐα ειναι η default θέση τόσο στην Επιστήμη όσο και σε κάθε άλλο θέμα. Ειναι υποχρέωση αυτού που πιστεύει σε κάποιου είδους θεότητα να αποδείξει την ύπαρξή της και όχι των υπολοίπων να αποδείξουν το οτι δεν υπάρχει. Η Επιστήμη δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό γιατι δεν τον έχει ανάγκη για να περιγράψει το κόσμο και τη πραγματικότητα. Ασχολείται μαζί του όταν κάποιοι προσπαθούν να τον παρουσιάσουν σαν εξήγηση σε φαινόμενα και ερωτήσεις που ακομα δεν έχει απαντήσει η Επιστήμη. Και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η Επιστήμη απορρίπτει τη ιδέα του Θεού σαν μη-εξήγηση.

----------


## c4lex

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γιατί δε λές το πλήρες όνομα του Μεγα Βασιλείου; Είναι "Μέγας Βασίλειος ο Βουλγαροκτόνος". Το σύμπαν σαφώς και λειτουργεί απλούστερα χωρίς την ύπαρξη του θεού (εν τάχει αν υπάρχει θεός, ποιός τον δημιούργησε,τι υπήρχε πριν... αν πεις τίποτε επειδή είναι αιώνιος, το ίδιο ισχύει για το σύμπαν ή τα σύμπαντα). Η επιστήμη πράγματι δεν ασχολείται με τη θεολογία. Δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει και το αντίστροφο.




Off Topic


		Αν ήταν τόσο απλό, θα έπρεπε να δεχτείς σαν απάντηση και το πρόβλημα του unmoved mover.
ΆΙνσταιν ο αρχιτέκτονας της Χιροσίμα κοκ. Η εκκλησία ασχολείται με τα πολιτικά, όπως και οι άθεοι με την εκκλησία. Εκεί όπου κυβερνά η λογική, η θρησκεία και η επιστήμη δεν είναι orthogonal. Believe what you want.  :Razz: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Κάνεις λάθος. Η αθεΐα ειναι η default θέση τόσο στην Επιστήμη όσο και σε κάθε άλλο θέμα. Ειναι υποχρέωση αυτού που πιστεύει σε κάποιου είδους θεότητα να αποδείξει την ύπαρξή της και όχι των υπολοίπων να αποδείξουν το οτι δεν υπάρχει. Η Επιστήμη δεν ασχολείται με τον Θεό γιατι δεν τον έχει ανάγκη για να περιγράψει το κόσμο και τη πραγματικότητα. Ασχολείται μαζί του όταν κάποιοι προσπαθούν να τον παρουσιάσουν σαν εξήγηση σε φαινόμενα και ερωτήσεις που ακομα δεν έχει απαντήσει η Επιστήμη. Και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η Επιστήμη απορρίπτει τη ιδέα του Θεού σαν μη-εξήγηση.


Nope not really, lol
Είναι εξίσου υποχρέωση κάποιου να αποδείξει την μη-ύπαρξη του. Το έχουμε υπεραναλύσει με τον yiapap και τον YiannisM σε ένα γιγα-thread παλιότερα. Αλλά προκύπτει ότι όταν δεν έχεις στοιχεία για κάτι, είτε υπέρ είτε κατά, δεν προκύπτει αυτόματα άρνηση.

----------


## Revolution

> [OFFTOPIC]
> Nope not really, lol
> Είναι εξίσου υποχρέωση κάποιου να αποδείξει την μη-ύπαρξη του.


Οτι να ναι.
Υποχρεωση εχεις να αποδειξεις μονο τα μη mainstream, ετσι λειτουργει η επιστημη.
Αν δωσεις εσυ μια θεωρια για evaluation που υποστηριζεις οτι η γη ειναι τετραγωνη η οτι το φως ταξιδευει με 5km/s πρεπει η επιστημονικη κοινοτητα να κατσει να σου αποδειξει οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη και οτι το φως τρεχει με 3x10^8m/s?

Βεβαια αν μετα απο το γιγαντο thread οπως λες δεν αλλαξες γνωμη δεν θα σου την αλλαξει ενα tiny post.

----------


## paspro

> Nope not really, lol
> Είναι εξίσου υποχρέωση κάποιου να αποδείξει την μη-ύπαρξη του. Το έχουμε υπεραναλύσει με τον yiapap σε ένα γιγα-thread παλιότερα. Αλλά προκύπτει ότι όταν δεν έχεις στοιχεία για κάτι, είτε υπέρ είτε κατά, δεν προκύπτει αυτόματα άρνηση.


Αν εγώ σου πω οτι σε τροχιά γύρω απο τον Ηλιο υπάρχει ένα φλυτζάνι τσαγιού ειναι δικιά σου υποχρέωση να μου αποδείξεις οτι αυτό δεν υπάρχει και ειναι στο μυαλό μου και μόνο ή δικιά μου υποχρέωση να σου αποδείξω ότι πράγματι ένα φλυτζάνι τσαγιού κόβει βόλτες γύρω απο τον Ηλιο;

Αν εγώ σου πω οτι μια μέρα που ήμουν σε ένα δάσος είδα ένα άλογο με φτερά ειναι δικιά σου υποχρέωση να μου αποδείξεις οτι είχα παραισθήσεις ή δικιά μου να αποδείξω οτι πραγματικά είδα κάτι τέτοιο;

Αν σου πω οτι μια μέρα που καθόμουν σπίτι ήρθε ενας ιπτάμενους δίσκος και εξωγήινοι με απήγαγαν και μου έκαναν διάφορα ιατρικά πειράματα ειναι υποχρέωση σου να αποδείξεις οτι αυτο που λέω το είδα στον ύπνο μου ή δικιά μου υποχρέωση να παρουσιάσω στοιχεία που επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό σαν γεγονός;

Ειναι η ύπαρξη ενός φλυτζανιού σε τροχιά γύρω απο τον Ηλιο, ένα άλογο με φτερά και η απαγωγή μου απο εξωγήινους η default θέση ή κάτι που όποιος τα ισχυρίζεται οφείλει να τα αποδείξει;

----------


## alekan

> Ναι στο γυμνάσιο που πάω οι καθηγητές είναι πιο ορθολογιστές από πολλούς άθεους ως φαίνεται.


Ναι, βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεις να το επιβεβαιώνεις.

----------


## c4lex

Είδατε που δεν διαφέρετε από τους φανατικούς χριστιανούς?
Σας είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε ότι δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε την μη-ύπαρξη του Θεού? 

Δυστυχώς, θα σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός. Όπως δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι (αν και είναι σε διαφορετική κατηγορία ένα υλικό ων από ένα Ων με απόλυτες ιδιότητες). Ένας χριστιανός λοιπόν, που πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη του Θεού, έχει τόσα να αποδείξει όσο και ένας άθεος που πιστεύει ότι Θεός δεν υπάρχει. 

Η επιστήμη δεν ενισχύει την πίστη σας αυτή, κι ας έχετε αυτή την εντύπωση.

Η επίσημη εκκλησία έχει (θα έπρεπε να έχει, συμφωνώ ότι οι παππάδες είναι γτπ) αυτή τη θέση:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-overlapping_magisteria

Το επιστήμη vs θρησκεία είναι για κάτι φανατικές αιρέσεις στις ΗΠΑ που επιμένουν να θέλουν να ερμηνεύσουν κυριολεκτικά το ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## yiapap

Nα επανέλθουμε όμως σιγά-σιγά στην ουσία η οποία δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με την ύπαρξη του θεού, ούτε καν με τη θρησκεία.
Έχει σχέση με το πως κάποιοι κρατικοί λειτουργεί ερμήνευσαν έναν νόμο, με την ερμηνεία αυτή και τη γνωμοδότηση Σανιδά άρθηκε το απόρρητο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και τελικά ένας Έλληνας πολίτης τραβιέται στα κρατητήρια και στα δικαστήρια.

----------


## Revolution

> Είδατε που δεν διαφέρετε από τους φανατικούς χριστιανούς?
> Σας είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε ότι δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε την μη-ύπαρξη του Θεού? 
> 
> Δυστυχώς, θα σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός. Όπως δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι (αν και είναι σε διαφορετική κατηγορία ένα υλικό ων από ένα Ων με απόλυτες ιδιότητες). Ένας χριστιανός λοιπόν, που πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη του Θεού, έχει τόσα να αποδείξει όσο και ένας άθεος που πιστεύει ότι Θεός δεν υπάρχει. 
> 
> Η επιστήμη δεν ενισχύει την πίστη σας αυτή, κι ας έχετε αυτή την εντύπωση.
> 
> Η επίσημη εκκλησία έχει (θα έπρεπε να έχει, συμφωνώ ότι οι παππάδες είναι γτπ) αυτή τη θέση:
> 
> ...


Tα post εχουν τοσα logical fallacies που δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοσχολιασω, σε αφηνω σε συμφορουτες που ενδεχομενος εχουν μεγαλυτερο bullshit tolerance απο εμενα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## paspro

> Είδατε που δεν διαφέρετε από τους φανατικούς χριστιανούς?
> Σας είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε ότι δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε την μη-ύπαρξη του Θεού?
> 
> Δυστυχώς, θα σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός. Όπως δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι (αν και είναι σε διαφορετική κατηγορία ένα υλικό ων από ένα Ων με απόλυτες ιδιότητες). Ένας χριστιανός λοιπόν, που πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη του Θεού, έχει τόσα να αποδείξει όσο και ένας άθεος που πιστεύει ότι Θεός δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Η επιστήμη δεν ενισχύει την πίστη σας αυτή, κι ας έχετε αυτή την εντύπωση.


Ο Αθεϊσμός και γενικότερα αυτο που ονομάζεται Σκεπτικισμός ειναι η default θέση σε κάθε θέμα που προκύπτει όταν κάποιος προτείνει μια ιδέα ή μια θεωρία για κάτι: μέχρι να μου αποδείξεις οτι αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι ειναι γεγονός εγω δεν θα το αποδεχτώ. 

Ετσι λειτουργεί και η Επιστήμη όπου κάθε νέα άποψη δεν γίνεται αποδεκτή απο την επιστημονική κοινότητα παρά μόνο όταν αυτός που την εκφράζει παρουσιάσει αποδείξεις που μπορούν οι υπόλοιποι να επαληθεύσουν απο μονοι τους αντικειμενικά.

Ο Αθεϊσμός πολυ απλά ειναι η θέση που λέει οτι μέχρι να μου αποδείξεις με στοιχεία που μπορώ να επαληθεύσω την ύπαρξη κάποιας θεότητας δεν δέχομαι αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό σαν πραγματικό. Διαφορετικά ποια ειναι η default θέση; Ο Χριστιανισμός; Το Ισλάμ; Ο Βουδισμός ο οποίος μάλιστα πιστεύει οτι δεν υπάρχει Θεός; Ο Ινδουισμός; Η Scientology; Τι απο όλα αυτά ειναι η default θέση;

Η default θέση είναι οτι μέχρι κάποιος να μου αποδείξει ποιος απο όλους αυτούς τους ισχυρισμούς ειναι πραγματικός εγω επιλέγω να μην τους αποδέχομαι. Στην Επιστήμη ισχύει το ίδιο και επομένως η έννοια του Θεού δεν υπάρχει σε αυτήν αφού δεν έχει καταφέρει κάποιος να την αποδείξει σαν εξήγηση για οτιδήποτε. Στην πραγματικότητα μάλιστα η έννοια του Θεού ειναι η μη-εξήγηση, ειναι ένα placeholder που βάζει κάποιος μέχρι να έρθει η εξήγηση.




> Η επίσημη εκκλησία έχει (θα έπρεπε να έχει, συμφωνώ ότι οι παππάδες είναι γτπ) αυτή τη θέση:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-overlapping_magisteria
> 
> Το επιστήμη vs θρησκεία είναι για κάτι φανατικές αιρέσεις στις ΗΠΑ που επιμένουν να θέλουν να ερμηνεύσουν κυριολεκτικά το ευαγγέλιο.


Η ιδέα του non-overlapping magisteria ξεκίνησε απο τις διάφορες θρησκείες με σκοπό να αποφύγουν τα προβλήματα που τους δημιουργεί η Επιστήμη. Φυσικά και κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει και δεν έχει νόημα. Το αν υπάρχει ή όχι Θεός δεν ειναι κάτι πέρα απο τον χώρο έρευνας και ασχολίας της Επιστήμης! Η απάντηση σε αυτο το ερώτημα έχει τεράστιες επιπτώσεις στην επιστημονική έρευνα και ιδιαίτερα την Κοσμολογία και την Θεωρητική Φυσική. Ο ένας μπαίνει στα χωράφια του αλλού σε πολλά θέματα και δεν μπορεί κάποιος να τους ξεχωρίσει. 

Εκτός βέβαια κι αν κάποιος πει οτι η Θρησκεία ασχολείται με το φανταστικό και ανύπαρκτο ενώ η Επιστήμη ασχολείται με το πραγματικό. Μόνο έτσι οι δυο αυτοί χώροι ειναι ανεξάρτητοι μεταξύ τους!

----------


## 8anos

Nα προτείνω να μεταφερθουν τα οφτοπικ μηνύματα για την ύπαρξη ή οχι του Δια,Βουδα,Χρηστού,Γιαχβε,Αλλαχ και ολο το συναπαντημα, σε άλλο νήμα και να κρατηθει η ουσια του θεματος: να σε μπαγλαρώνουν για αυτο που λες ή πιστευεις;

----------


## yiapap

> Nα προτείνω να μεταφερθουν τα οφτοπικ μηνύματα για την ύπαρξη ή οχι του Δια,Βουδα,Χρηστού,Γιαχβε,Αλλαχ και ολο το συναπαντημα, σε άλλο νήμα και να κρατηθει η ουσια του θεματος: να σε μπαγλαρώνουν για αυτο που λες ή πιστευεις;


Δε χρειάζεται. Τα επόμενα offtopic θα διαγράφονται.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Nα προτείνω να μεταφερθουν τα οφτοπικ μηνύματα για την ύπαρξη ή οχι του Δια,Βουδα,Χρηστού,Γιαχβε,Αλλαχ και ολο το συναπαντημα, σε άλλο νήμα και να κρατηθει η ουσια του θεματος: να σε μπαγλαρώνουν για αυτο που λες ή πιστευεις;


Μα ο λόγος που σε μπαγλαρώνουν επειδή λες αυτό που πιστεύεις αφορά στην ηθική ικανοποίηση των ταλιμπάν της Ελλάδας.

----------


## antreas9

> Nα προτείνω να μεταφερθουν τα οφτοπικ μηνύματα για την ύπαρξη ή οχι του Δια,Βουδα,Χρηστού,Γιαχβε,Αλλαχ και ολο το συναπαντημα, σε άλλο νήμα και να κρατηθει η ουσια του θεματος: να σε μπαγλαρώνουν για αυτο που λες ή πιστευεις;


εξαρταται. αν βγει ο μειμαράκης (που ούτως ή αλλως, εχει γίνει ο αλεφαντος της πολιτικής), και αρχίσει να φωνάζει, όλοι οι αριστεροί να κατσουν στην σειρά να τους παρω απο τον π@πο (Sic), τότε, ναι, πρέπει να τον μαζέψουν.
Αν βγει ο μειμαράκης, και πει οτι ο τσιπουρας αρχηγος της αριστερας, θα πνίξει την ελλάδα στα νερά του αιγαίου, ειναι ένα τρομερά γελοίο και άστοχο σχόλιο/χιούμορ, που όμως, δε χρειάζεται περαιτέρω αναφορές.
(αν και θα μου αρεσε να εχει ενα Χ αντανακλαστικό η ΝΔ, που να τον εξυνε αυτόματα, αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη)!

Εχει σημασία, ποιος λέει, τι λέει, και πως το λέει!
Ουτε και την παπαχρήστου ήθελα να την μαζέψουν, ούτε καν τα χρυσα αυγα δε θέλω να μαζέψουν, για τις ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ Τους. (Αλλο για τις πράξεις τους ετσι?)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ο Παστίτσιος δεν πρόσβαλε κανέναν Θεό και καμία θρησκεία. Έκραζε έναν ιδιώτη νεκρό από χρόνια και σατίριζε τα λεγόμενά του και τα «λεγόμενά του» (όσα δηλαδή έχουν μεταφερθεί από διάφορους κατά καιρούς). 

Δεν είχε καμία δουλειά η εισαγγελία να ασχοληθεί με καταγγελίες πολιτών που προσβλήθηκαν (αλήθεια, ποιό ήταν το έννομο συμφέρον τους ή η προσβολή τους; ) επειδή κάποιος τρίτος πιθανόν να ξεφτιλίστηκε. Φυσικά, στην πράξη, η εισαγγελία έδρασε με βάση έναν γελοίο και απαράδεκτο νόμο, δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. 

Η υπόθεση αυτή διδάσκει ότι ένας ευαίσθητος εισαγγελέας (μετά από καταγγελίες από «ευαίσθητους πολίτες») θα μπορούσε να ασκήσει δίωξη κατά της Coca Cola επειδή έχει μετατρέψει τον Μέγα Βασίλειο σε εμπορικό trademark και τον εμφανίζει να πίνει από το αναψυκτικό από το μπουκάλι. Τρελό; Φυσικά. Όσο τρελή είναι η δίωξη του Παστίτσιου.

Τέλος, η συζήτηση περί ύπαρξης Θεού κλπ είναι αστεία και άχρηστη στο θρεντ αυτό. Το θέμα μας είναι ότι στη χώρα αυτή μπορείς να εμφανίζεις τον πρωθυπουργό ημίγυμνο να τον μαστιγώνει η Μέρκελ αλλά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μακαρόνια στο μούτρο ενός τύπου που έλεγε θρησκευτικές μπουρδίτσες. Ελλάδα...

----------


## c4lex

@paspro Η απάντηση που ψάχνεις βρίσκεται στην φράση "δεν μπορώ να αποφανθώ". Δεν υπάρχει default άρνηση στην επιστήμη σε καμία περίπτωση. Το NOMA το πρότεινε ο  Stephen Jay Gould, αγνωστικιστής παλαιοντολόγος. 
@DSLaManiaC Οι ταλιμπάν δυστυχώς είναι και θρησκευόμενοι και άθρησκοι. Ο καθένας νομίζει ότι έχει όλους τους υπόλοιπους με το μέρος του και αντί να συμβιβαστούν στην ανοχή, ρίχνονται στην εξόντωση της άλλης ομάδας. Αυτό είναι και η ουσία του προβλήματος στο thread. Είμαστε τελικά έτοιμοι για κατάργηση του νόμου περί βλαστημίας?  :Razz:

----------


## odd

> Είδατε που δεν διαφέρετε από τους φανατικούς χριστιανούς?
> Σας είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεχτείτε ότι δεν μπορείτε να αποδείξετε την μη-ύπαρξη του Θεού? 
> 
> Δυστυχώς, θα σας απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός. Όπως δεν προκύπτει από default ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι (αν και είναι σε διαφορετική κατηγορία ένα υλικό ων από ένα Ων με απόλυτες ιδιότητες). Ένας χριστιανός λοιπόν, που πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη του Θεού, έχει τόσα να αποδείξει όσο και ένας άθεος που πιστεύει ότι Θεός δεν υπάρχει. 
> 
> Η επιστήμη δεν ενισχύει την πίστη σας αυτή, κι ας έχετε αυτή την εντύπωση.
> 
> Η επίσημη εκκλησία έχει (θα έπρεπε να έχει, συμφωνώ ότι οι παππάδες είναι γτπ) αυτή τη θέση:
> 
> ...


Ωραία. Έτσι αν εγώ πω ότι εσύ είναι ελέφαντας φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι.

Ο παραλληλισμός με τους εξωγήινους κι αν είναι λογικό άλμα. Μιας και δεν ξέρω κάποιον να λέει πως δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι πουθενά στο σύμπαν. Οι περισσότεροι επιστήμονες θα σου πουν ότι στατιστικά πρέπει να υπάρχουν. Εκτός από και θρησκοληπτους. Oh wait.

Από την άλλη στατιστικά οι μονές αναφορές που έχουμε για θεούς προέρχονται από τους ίδιους τους ανθρώπους. Και μάλιστα για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο οι θεοί είχαν μια προτίμηση να εμφανίζονται ή να δίνουν  "χειροπιαστές" αποδείξεις παρουσίας σε πιο αμόρφωτους ανθρώπους στα παλαιότερα χρόνια.

Τέλος ενδεικτικό του επιπέδου της συζήτησης, αν δύο αστρονόμοι διαφωνούν για το αν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι, χρησιμοποιούν μελέτες και δεν λένε "απέδειξέ μου ότι δεν υπάρχουν".

----------


## Zus

Ου μπλέξεις, με άτομα που έχουν απαρνηθεί την λογική  :Bless:

----------


## c4lex

@odd μην μπερδεύεσαι, αγνωστικιστής ορθόδοξος ΧΟ είμαι. Burden of Proof έχει αυτός που ισχυρίζεται κάτι. Ο ένθεος αν ισχυριστεί ότι υπάρχει Θεός, ο άθεος όταν ισχυριστεί το αντίθετο. Σε φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο είναι deadlock (έχω χάσει ένα πολύ ωραίο link που είχα που το εξηγούσε) και η επιστήμη δεν βοηθάει καμία από τις δυο θέσεις. 
Σκέψου όμως το εξής: Εσύ, που δεν μπορείς να το δεχτείς ότι το να μην υπάρχει θεός δεν είναι αυτονόητο, πως διαφέρεις από τον χριστιανό για τον οποίο η ύπαρξη του Θεού είναι αυτονόητη? Και οι δυο πιστεύετε κάτι. Και οι δυο πρέπει να σεβαστείτε την πίστη του άλλου! Ειδάλλως έχουμε επικίνδυνους νόμους σαν τον νόμο περί βλασφημίας. Όχι ότι δεν έχει σκοπό αν δεν υπάρχει ο αλληλοσεβασμός, αλλά οποιαδήποτε λογοκρισία είναι θεωρητικά επικίνδυνη!

----------


## paspro

Τον Παστίτσιο τον συνέλαβαν επειδή έβαζε σε κίνδυνο τα κέρδη όσων έγραφαν βιβλία βασισμένα στις ανοησίες που έλεγε ή που τον εμφάνιζαν να λέει. Η Χρυσή Αυγή ενοχλήθηκε γιατι έχει σαν μέλη ανόητους και αγράμματους ανθρώπους που πιστεύουν διάφορες θρησκευτικές και εθνικιστικές ανοησίες και προφητείες. Ειναι απαράδεκτο σε μια Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα σήμερα να εφαρμόζονται νόμοι σχετικοί με βλασφημία και προσβολή "θείων". Ειναι επίσης απαράδεκτο να υπάρχει Υπουργείο Παιδείας και "Θρησκευμάτων". Ειναι ιεροσυλία να εμπλέκει κάποιος την Παιδεία, το πιο σημαντικό δηλαδή πράγμα σε μια κοινωνία με το αντίθετό της, τη Θρησκεία, δηλαδή τον σκοταδισμό και την πίστη σε φαντασιώσεις και δεισιδαιμονίες. Και βέβαια το πρόβλημα ξεκινά απο το γεγονός οτι δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα διαχωρισμός Εκκλησίας και Κράτους.




> Η υπόθεση αυτή διδάσκει ότι ένας ευαίσθητος εισαγγελέας (μετά από καταγγελίες από «ευαίσθητους πολίτες») θα μπορούσε να ασκήσει δίωξη κατά της Coca Cola επειδή έχει μετατρέψει τον Μέγα Βασίλειο σε εμπορικό trademark και τον εμφανίζει να πίνει από το αναψυκτικό από το μπουκάλι. Τρελό; Φυσικά. Όσο τρελή είναι η δίωξη του Παστίτσιου.


Μη δίνεις στους θρησκόληπτους ιδέες τώρα!  :Laughing:

----------


## c4lex

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο mikeius πρέπει να συλληφθεί και να οδηγηθεί στο αυτόφορο γιατί προσβάλει την μειονότητα των ανθρώπων, άθεων και θειστών, who give a f*ck! xD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOlHqubRFw&hd=1

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο mikeius πρέπει να συλληφθεί και να οδηγηθεί στο αυτόφορο γιατί προσβάλει την μειονότητα των ανθρώπων, άθεων και θειστών, who give a f*ck! xD 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOlHqubRFw&hd=1


Γιατί το λες αστειευόμενος; Είναι λιγότερο προσβλητικό από τον Παστίτσιο; Τι εμποδίζει εμένα, εσένα και άλλους 100 πυροβολημένους να αρχίσουμε να στέλνουμε καταγγελίες στο ΣΔΗΕ;

----------


## paspro

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο mikeius πρέπει να συλληφθεί και να οδηγηθεί στο αυτόφορο γιατί προσβάλει την μειονότητα των ανθρώπων, άθεων και θειστών, who give a f*ck! xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOlHqubRFw&hd=1


Αυτό το βίντεο ειναι μια πολύ απλοϊκή και ισοπεδωτική ματιά σε ένα μεγάλο θέμα που απασχολεί και θα απασχολεί με σκοπό βέβαια να δημιουργήσει γέλιο και να εκφράσει τη διαφοροποίηση του απο αλλά ανταγωνιστικά YouTube Channels που πάντως προσπαθούν κάτι να πουν απο το να κάνουν απλά και μόνο πλάκα. Οταν προσπαθεί να κανει πλάκα για παράδειγμα με τον Christopher Hitchens που και μόνο η μοναδική χρήση της γλώσσας που είχε απο μόνη της σε κάρφωνε να ακούσεις τα λόγια του, πέφτει πολυ χαμηλά στη κλίμακα του YouTube ενδιαφέροντος.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό το βίντεο ειναι μια πολύ απλοϊκή και ισοπεδωτική ματιά σε ένα μεγάλο θέμα που απασχολεί και θα απασχολεί με σκοπό βέβαια να δημιουργήσει γέλιο και να εκφράσει τη διαφοροποίηση του απο αλλά ανταγωνιστικά YouTube Channels που πάντως προσπαθούν κάτι να πουν απο το να κάνουν απλά και μόνο πλάκα. Οταν προσπαθεί να κανει πλάκα για παράδειγμα με τον Christopher Hitchens που και μόνο η μοναδική χρήση της γλώσσας που είχε απο μόνη της σε κάρφωνε να ακούσεις τα λόγια του, πέφτει πολυ χαμηλά στη κλίμακα του YouTube ενδιαφέροντος.


Ο Mikeus είναι κλασσικός μηδενιστής. 
Γι αυτό και τον γουστάρουμε!  :Laughing:

----------


## paspro

> Ο Mikeus είναι κλασσικός μηδενιστής.
> Γι αυτό και τον γουστάρουμε!


Δεν θα τον χαρακτήριζα μηδενιστή. 
Κωμικό ίσως.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν θα τον χαρακτήριζα μηδενιστή.




Off Topic


		Δεν έχεις δει αρκετά βίντεο τότε!

----------


## c4lex

> Γιατί το λες αστειευόμενος; Είναι λιγότερο προσβλητικό από τον Παστίτσιο; Τι εμποδίζει εμένα, εσένα και άλλους 100 πυροβολημένους να αρχίσουμε να στέλνουμε καταγγελίες στο ΣΔΗΕ;


Τίποτα απολύτως! Εγώ μαζί σου κατά της λογοκρισίας είμαι. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι χρειάζεται ο νόμος θεωρητικά. Αλλά πρακτικά, αφού το βλέπεις, προσβάλλονται αμφότεροι δυστυχώς.. Είμαστε έτοιμοι να αλληλοσεβαστούμε την όποια πίστη του άλλου ή πρέπει το κράτος να μας νταντεύει?

----------


## paspro

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν έχεις δει αρκετά βίντεο τότε!


Κι αυτό που είδα δεν μου προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον να δώ περισσότερα! Συνδιασμό μαγκιάς, ψεύτο-εξυπνάδας και βρυσίματος έχει πολύ πράγμα για να δει κάποιος απο ελληνικά βίντεο στο YouTube. Προτιμώ να απολαμβάνω τον Christopher Hitchens.

----------


## KLG

> Ο Mikeus είναι κλασσικός μηδενιστής. 
> Γι αυτό και τον γουστάρουμε!


Youtube attention whore είναι σαν τα χαζά γκομενάκια που λένε τυχαιες χαζομάρες αλλα με τη κάμερα καρφωμένη στα βυζιά τους... και μάλιστα χειρότερος γιατί ειναι λιγότερο πρωτοτυπος (και εχει μικρότερα βυζιά -αν και αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο  :Razz: ) απο τις χαζογκομενες οι οποιες λενε τα δικά τους ενώ αυτός αναπαράγει τις καφροσυζητήσεις που έχουν γινει σε καθε ανδροπαρέα μετα απο 5-10-40 μπυρες.

Πέρα απο αυτό, αν στο θεοκρατικό μας καθεστώς ενας απο τους δυο (Mikeus / Παστίτσιος) έπρεπε να πάει φυλακή για κάποιο λόγο διαφορετικό απο εξαιρετικά κοινότυπο περιεχόμενο, αυτός θα ηταν ο Mikeus ο οποιος επιτιθεται με ευθυ τρόπο στη θρησκεία (τον πυλώνα του  κρατους μας ντε).

Ο Παστίτσιος επιτέθηκε στην παρα-θρησκεία και οχι στην επισημη της εκφραση κατι που μεχρι και ο Ανθιμοταλιμπάν ανέφερε.

Πάντως ο Παστίτσιος δεν θα παει φυλακή, δεν νομίζω να καταδικαστει καν σε 2 χρόνια που θα εκδικαστεί ο υπόθεση και εδω εχουμε να κάνουμε με μια τυπική περίπτωση παρενόχλησης απο την πλευρα ενός εκδικητικου και κομπλεξικού κράτους, στο όνομα των κομπλεξικών πολιτών του.

----------


## c4lex

> Κι αυτό που είδα δεν μου προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον να δώ περισσότερα! Συνδιασμό μαγκιάς, ψεύτο-εξυπνάδας και βρυσίματος έχει πολύ πράγμα για να δει κάποιος απο ελληνικά βίντεο στο YouTube. Προτιμώ να απολαμβάνω τον Christopher Hitchens.


Ποιον μωρε, τον μέθυσο που πούλαγε βιβλία σε κακόμοιρους άθεους κι ακόμα δεν κατάφερε να τους αποδείξει την μη-ύπαρξη Θεού? What a waste of life...


*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## paspro

> Ποιον μωρε, τον μέθυσο που πούλαγε βιβλία σε κακόμοιρους άθεους κι ακόμα δεν κατάφερε να τους αποδείξει την μη-ύπαρξη Θεού? What a waste of life...
> 
> * SPOILER *


Μακάρι νεαρέ μου και η δικιά σου ζωή να είναι τόσο wasted όσο αυτή του Hitchens! Και μακάρι η δικιά μου να ήταν το ίδιο αλλά ειναι αργά πια για μένα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ο George Carlin είχε ολόκληρο stand up νούμερο με τίτλο Religion is Bullshit. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα προλάβαινε να φτάσει το κείμενό του ούτε στη μέση, θα τον είχαν ήδη συλλάβει.

----------


## paspro

> Ο George Carlin είχε ολόκληρο stand up νούμερο με τίτλο Religion is Bullshit. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα προλάβαινε να φτάσει το κείμενό του ούτε στη μέση, θα τον είχαν ήδη συλλάβει.


Δεν θα είχαν προλάβει γιατί το ευλαβικό και θεοθοβούμενο Ελληνικό κοινό θα είχε ανέβει στη σκηνή και θα τον είχε κάψει ζωντανό όπως τις "μάγισσες" το Μεσαίωνα!

----------


## c4lex

> Μακάρι νεαρέ μου και η δικιά σου ζωή να είναι τόσο wasted όσο αυτή του Hitchens! Και μακάρι η δικιά μου να ήταν το ίδιο αλλά ειναι αργά πια για μένα.


Μακάρι κι εσένα η ζωή σου να μοιάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο με τον Παίσιο. Ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερο μέρος.  :Razz: 




> Ο George Carlin είχε ολόκληρο stand up νούμερο με τίτλο Religion is Bullshit. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα προλάβαινε να φτάσει το κείμενό του ούτε στη μέση, θα τον είχαν ήδη συλλάβει.


Υπερβάλλεις. Υπάρχει κι ο Πανούσης.  :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEHmfoHfGtQ

Καλό μεσημέρι παίδες!

----------


## yiapap

Nα βάλω και άλλη μα παράμετρο στην κουβέντα;
Δεν πιστεύω ότι στον Carlin θα κάνανε τίποτε.
Τέτοιες ενέργειες δεν μπορούν να στοχεύσουν σε επώνυμους γιατί την επόμενη μέρα θα τους κράζει το πανελλήνιο (εκτός των φασιστολουκάδων προφανώς).
Άρα ο κάθε Μικέους και Παστίτσιος είναι πιο πιθανό να στοχοποιηθούν.

Πως λέγεται αυτό που τα βάζει μόνο με μικρούς να δείτε... Χμμμμ....

<edit>
Με πρόλαβε ο c4lex. Ο Πανούσης έχει πει/δείξει πολύ χειρότερα. Στη δική του περίπτωση γιατί δεν αναφέρθηκε ο νόμος περί βλασφημείας; Ούτε καν άρσι απορρήτου χρειαζόταν!

----------


## paspro

> Μακάρι κι εσένα η ζωή σου να μοιάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο με τον Παίσιο. Ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερο μέρος.


Να ήμουν δηλαδή ενας εντελώς αγράμματος άνθρωπος που μένει στην ερημιά και φαντασιώνει οτι κάνει θαύματα και δέχεται προφητείες απο τον Θεό; Πως θα έκανε αυτό τον κόσμο καλύτερο;

----------


## paspro

> Nα βάλω και άλλη μα παράμετρο στην κουβέντα;
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι στον Carlin θα κάνανε τίποτε.
> Τέτοιες ενέργειες δεν μπορούν να στοχεύσουν σε επώνυμους γιατί την επόμενη μέρα θα τους κράζει το πανελλήνιο (εκτός των φασιστολουκάδων προφανώς).
> Άρα ο κάθε Μικέους και Παστίτσιος είναι πιο πιθανό να στοχοποιηθούν.
> 
> Πως λέγεται αυτό που τα βάζει μόνο με μικρούς να δείτε... Χμμμμ....


Μα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, γιατι δεν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα τότε, είχαν κάποτε συλλάβει και τον Πανούση για προσβολή θείων/συμβόλων για μια αφίσα που είχε βγάλει.

----------


## yiapap

> Να ήμουν δηλαδή ενας εντελώς αγράμματος άνθρωπος που μένει στην ερημιά και φαντασιώνει οτι κάνει θαύματα και δέχεται προφητείες απο τον Θεό; Πως θα έκανε αυτό τον κόσμο καλύτερο;


Θα έδινες το καλό παράδειγμα κι έτσι πολλοί περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με χμ... προβληματικές διεργασίες σκέψης (το έσωσα; ) θα ακολουθούσαν το παράδειγμά της απομόνωσης αντί να γίνονται ΧΑυγίτες ή να ληστεύουν, να δολοφονούν ή να γίνονται χρισταλιμπάν (ή και όλα τα παραπάνω)

----------


## paspro

http://www.tzimakos.gr/mme/2000/press24.php

----------


## yiapap

> http://www.tzimakos.gr/mme/2000/press24.php


Χμμμ... Σωστά.

----------


## paspro

> Θα έδινες το καλό παράδειγμα κι έτσι πολλοί περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με χμ... προβληματικές διεργασίες σκέψης (το έσωσα; ) θα ακολουθούσαν το παράδειγμά της απομόνωσης αντί να γίνονται ΧΑυγίτες ή να ληστεύουν, να δολοφονούν ή να γίνονται χρισταλιμπάν (ή και όλα τα παραπάνω)


Αν όλοι αυτοί με πρόβλημα έμπαιναν σε απομόνωση απο μόνοι τους τότε πραγματικά ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολυ καλύτερος! Αλλωστε αυτός δεν ειναι ο σκοπός του Αγίου Ορους; Γιατί δεν πανε όλοι αυτοί να μείνουν εκεί και να αφήσουν εμάς τους υπόλοιπους στην ησυχία μας;

----------


## paspro

Ενα πολυ καλό βίντεο που πρόσφατα βγήκε στο YouTube και μεταξύ άλλων μιλά για διάφορες περιπτώσεις ατόμων που τους κυνήγησε το κράτος για βλασφημία:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bm30sUyA50g

Και αντίθετα με αυτο του mikeius, το βίντεο αυτο έχει πράγματα να πει, δεν ειναι απλα waste of bandwidth!

----------


## KLG

Μμμμμμ Doda ....  :Laughing: ...  :Razz:

----------


## paspro

Άραγε αν κάποιος δημόσια έβριζε τον θεό Δία και την θεά Ήρα θα μπορούσε κάποιος δωδεκαθεϊστής να ζητήσει την σύλληψη αυτού του ατόμου για προσβολή "θείων"; Και στο μεταξύ ας μου αποδείξει κάποιος οτι αυτοί οι θεοί δεν υπάρχουν γιατί θα θεωρήσω κι εγώ οτι μια και ισχυρίζομαι οτι υπάρχουν αυτή ειναι η default θέση κι όποιος έχει διαφορετική άποψη να μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο αλλιώς να σέβεται τις φαντασιώσεις μου μη κάνω καμμιά σπονδή στον Δία και του ρίξει κεραυνό στο κεφάλι!

----------


## teacake

Γιά τις περιπέτειες του Τζιμάκου με τη δικαιοσύνη με τη κατηγορία  της περιύβρισης κατά της αρχής και του κράτους και εξύβριση των θείων δείτε εδώ: http://www.tzimakos.gr/mt/dikes.php

----------


## Stealthier

αχαχα ο τζιμακος .... 
αλλος "τελειωμενος" ιδεολογος , κανει καριερα με τις προκλησεις ....
η προσφορα του , ανεκτιμητη ...
οι οπαδοι του τζιμακου οι συνομιλητες μας , τραγικο ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> αχαχα ο τζιμακος .... 
> αλλος "τελειωμενος" ιδεολογος , κανει καριερα με τις προκλησεις ....
> η προσφορα του , ανεκτιμητη ...
> οι οπαδοι του τζιμακου οι συνομιλητες μας , τραγικο ...


Εδώ άλλοι κάνουν καριέρα με πρόβατα και ψέμματα.

Τουλάχιστον αυτός παράγει τέχνη.

----------


## Burning Skies

> οι οπαδοι του τζιμακου οι συνομιλητες *μας* , τραγικο ...


Ειστε πολλα τα trolls πισω απο το account;  :Cool:

----------


## Stealthier

αχαχαχαχα παραγει τεχνη λεει  :ROFL: 
εχω κυλισει στα πατωματα λεμε
συνεχιστε παρακαλω

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> αχαχαχαχα παραγει τεχνη λεει 
> εχω κυλισει στα πατωματα λεμε
> συνεχιστε παρακαλω


Όχι στο πάτωμα. Είναι αμαρτία θα καείς στη κόλαση.

----------


## alekan

> Ειστε πολλα τα trolls πισω απο το account;


Όχι, μιλάει για τον εαυτό του σε 1ο πληθυντικό. Μάλλον ο αρχηγός ο ίδιος είναι, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς τέτοια μεγαλομανία.

----------


## paspro

Η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία ειναι αν με τις βλασφημίες σου καταφέρεις να κάνεις την εκκλησία να σε αφορήσει.

----------


## paspro

> Όχι, μιλάει για τον εαυτό του σε 1ο πληθυντικό. Μάλλον ο αρχηγός ο ίδιος είναι, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς τέτοια μεγαλομανία.


Ο Führer;  :Laughing:

----------


## alekan

Ο Tzimer.

----------


## paspro

Να και κάποιο βιντεάκι απο το ComedyLab.gr σχετικά με τη σύλληψη του Παστίτσιου που τα λέει μια χαρά:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

[Gregory House mode]
If you could rationalize with religious people there would be no religious people
[/Gregory House mode]
 :Mr. Green:

----------


## KLG

Δεν ξέρω τι εντύπωση σας έχει δώσει το θέμα, αλλά σιγουρα δεν έχει σχέση με υπαρξιακές αναζητήσεις (υπάρχουν άλλα νηματα για αυτες τις συζητήσεις).

Εγινε μια προειδοποίηση το μεσημέρι οτι τα εκτός θέματος μηνύματα θα σβήνονται, κακώς που δεν την πήρατε στα σοβαρά.

----------


## 8anos

στην συνεντευξη του νεαρου στον Βαξεβανη   αφεθηκε να εννοήθει οτι  υπάρχει αγαστη συνεργασια των αρχών με φειςμπουκ, γοογλε κτλ ειναι γνωστο οτι  οι αρχες μπρούν να ζητησουν διαφορα στοιχεία αλλά τελικά ποσος μεγαλος ειναι ο ογκος αυτων των στοιχείων και τι περιλαμβάουν;
αναφερθηκε επισης οτι του ζητησανε τα ρεστα για σχολια επισκεπτων και οτι εχει ευθυνη που δεν τα απομάκρυνε, εαν ισχυει αυτο μας βαζει σε επικινδύνους δρόμους

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Meanwhile, η ΔΗΕ δεν ασχολείται με δευτερεύοντα ζητήματα όπως επιθέσεις από hackers απέναντι σε επιχειρήσεις...η βλασφημία είναι ο Νο.1 cyber κίνδυνος στην Ελλάδα!
Αλβανοί hackers έπληξαν με κυβερνοεπίθεση την εταιρεία J&P Αβάξ

----------


## kourampies

> Ντροπή και αίσχος για μια Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα στον 21ο αιώνα να έχει νόμους για "βλασφημεία" λες και ζούμε στον Μεσαίωνα ή σε μουσουλμανική χώρα. Να γίνει επιτέλους πλήρης διαχωρισμός Εκκλησίας και Κράτους με ένα Σύνταγμα και νόμους βασισμένους στον σύγχρονο Ανθρωπισμό και όχι σε παραμύθια ψυχικά αρρώστων και αμόρφωτων που φαντασίωναν πριν απο χιλιάδες χρόνια στην έρημο του Ισραήλ. Να σταματήσει η κατήχηση και η θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα απο τα κρατικά σχολεία ώστε τα νέα παιδιά να μάθουν για τον πραγματικό κόσμο γύρω τους με βάση την Επιστήμη και όχι δεισιδαιμονίες και φαντασιώσεις του μακρινού παρελθόντος. Να μάθουν να σκέφτονται ελεύθερα, ορθολογικά και κριτικά με ελευθερία στο λόγο, έκφραση και σκέψη.


Ακριβώς. Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει νόμος περί βλασφημίας εδώ και δεκαετίες, αφού υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε πολιτισμένη χώρα με ανεξιθρησκεία και ελευθερία λόγου. Τα ίδια καραγκιοζιλίκια είχαν γίνει και πρόσφατα με το Corpus Christi.



> Οργισμένος χριστιανός.....πιο οξύμωρο, δεν γίνεται.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTX5dTCCOj4
Τα έλεγε ο αείμνηστος Bill Hicks το 93....



> Παρεπιπτόντως, αν κάνεις like (ή share) κάποιο αντικείμενο αυτής της ομάδας, αυτόματα φαίνεται στους κοντινούς σου φίλους. Δεν το ζήτησαν άμεσα.


Ας με κάνουν unfriend και block. Τέτοιους "φίλους", αναγνώστες και followers δε θέλω έτσι και αλλιώς. Κάποιοι, με αφορμή σχόλια που έκανα για τη σύλληψη στο FB, μου ζήτησαν και τα ρέστα, και απαίτησαν να μη σχολιάζω τέτοια θέματα. Και υπόψιν έχω λίγους φίλους τους οποίους υποτίθεται γνωρίζω καλά. Απίστευτο θράσος.



> Δεν μου λες;
> 
> Οι χριστιανοί στην ελλάδα τα κρατάνε για τον εαυτό τους;
> 
> Γιατί εγώ ακούω τις κουδούνες να με ξυπνάνε τα χαράματα, και τα λουλουδοφέροντα φορεία να κλείνουν τους δρόμους.


Άκρως εκνευριστικά φαινόμενα, που πρέπει να μειωθούν (δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ακόμα η δυνατότητα να εξαλειφθούν, καθώς η πλειοψηφία είναι υπέρ τους), και να γίνονται με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μην ενοχλούν, και διαταράσσουν την τάξη και την λειτουργικότητα της κοινωνίας. Μπορεί όμως να γίνει μια αρχή αφαιρώντας προσευχές και θρησκευτικά σύμβολα από εκπαίδευση και δημόσιο, καθώς και τα "θρησκευτικά" από τα σχολεία, τα οποία δεν είναι θρησκευτικά, αλλά ορθόδοξος χριστιανισμός.



> Ο Παστίτσιος δεν πρόσβαλε κανέναν Θεό και καμία θρησκεία. *Έκραζε έναν ιδιώτη νεκρό από χρόνια και σατίριζε τα λεγόμενά του και τα «λεγόμενά του» (όσα δηλαδή έχουν μεταφερθεί από διάφορους κατά καιρούς).* 
> 
> Δεν είχε καμία δουλειά η εισαγγελία να ασχοληθεί με καταγγελίες πολιτών που προσβλήθηκαν (αλήθεια, ποιό ήταν το έννομο συμφέρον τους ή η προσβολή τους; ) επειδή κάποιος τρίτος πιθανόν να ξεφτιλίστηκε. Φυσικά, στην πράξη, η εισαγγελία έδρασε με βάση έναν γελοίο και απαράδεκτο νόμο, δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. 
> 
> Η υπόθεση αυτή διδάσκει ότι ένας ευαίσθητος εισαγγελέας (μετά από καταγγελίες από «ευαίσθητους πολίτες») θα μπορούσε να ασκήσει δίωξη κατά της Coca Cola επειδή έχει μετατρέψει τον Μέγα Βασίλειο σε εμπορικό trademark και τον εμφανίζει να πίνει από το αναψυκτικό από το μπουκάλι. Τρελό; Φυσικά. Όσο τρελή είναι η δίωξη του Παστίτσιου.
> 
> Τέλος, η συζήτηση περί ύπαρξης Θεού κλπ είναι αστεία και άχρηστη στο θρεντ αυτό. Το θέμα μας είναι ότι στη χώρα αυτή μπορείς να εμφανίζεις τον πρωθυπουργό ημίγυμνο να τον μαστιγώνει η Μέρκελ αλλά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μακαρόνια στο μούτρο ενός τύπου που έλεγε θρησκευτικές μπουρδίτσες. Ελλάδα...


Ακριβώς αυτό. Προφανώς και σατίριζε όλο το φαγοπότι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από υποτιθέμενες προφητείες, ερμηνείες κτλ (σε επίπεδο εμπορικό - βιβλία, εφημερίδες, αλλά και marketing - βλέπε Χ.Α., να κερδίσουμε και κανέναν πελάτη χριστιανό), αλλά ακόμα και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχε στόχο τον Παΐσιο, πρόκειται για έναν *ιδιώτη* νεκρό, που δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί από την εκκλησία σαν άγιος, και που δεν αναγνωρίζεται επίσημα καμία από τις "προφητείες" του, άρα δεν υπάγεται στους σκοταδιστικούς νόμους περί βλασφημίας. Όλη η διαδικασία που κινήθηκε είναι άκρως αντισυνταγματική, καθώς σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται άρση απορρήτου, σύλληψη, κτλ.

----------


## c4lex

> Ας με κάνουν unfriend και block. Τέτοιους "φίλους", αναγνώστες και followers δε θέλω έτσι και αλλιώς. Κάποιοι, με αφορμή σχόλια που έκανα για τη σύλληψη στο FB, μου ζήτησαν και τα ρέστα, και απαίτησαν να μη σχολιάζω τέτοια θέματα. Και υπόψιν έχω λίγους φίλους τους οποίους υποτίθεται γνωρίζω καλά. Απίστευτο θράσος.


Επιλογές έχουν πάντα. Και στην τηλεόραση, η αλλαγή καναλιού είναι μια χαρά επιλογή. Δεν παύει όμως να προκαλείς δημόσια. Εγώ συμφωνώ ότι τέτοιες προκλήσεις είναι ανάξιες λόγου, γιατί η πίστη είναι προσωπικό θέμα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιος νόμος. Αλλά είναι έτοιμος ο γενικός πλυθισμός?




> Ακριβώς αυτό. Προφανώς και σατίριζε όλο το φαγοπότι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από υποτιθέμενες προφητείες, ερμηνείες κτλ (σε επίπεδο εμπορικό, αλλά και marketing - βλέπε Χ.Α., να κερδίσουμε και κανέναν πελάτη χριστιανό), αλλά ακόμα και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχε στόχο τον Παΐσιο, πρόκειται για έναν *ιδιώτη* νεκρό, που δεν υπάγεται στους σκοταδιστικούς νόμους περί βλασφημίας. Όλη η διαδικασία που κινήθηκε είναι άκρως συνταγματική, καθώς σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται άρση απορρήτου, σύλληψη, κτλ.


Για παράδειγμα, εγώ θεωρώ τον Dawkins εξίσου απατεώνα. Πουλάει βιβλία που υποστηρίζουν την ανυπαρξία μιας οποιασδήποτε θεότητας, αλλά οι αποδείξεις που παραθέτει είναι weak στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Στηρίζεται σε λογικά σφάλματα όπως strawman ή Red Herrings και κυρίως απομυθοποιεί κάποιους ευαγγελιστές που ερμηνεύουν κυριολεκτικά την Αγία Γραφή (σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία δηλαδή, pun intended.) Μήπως αυτός δεν κοροϊδεύει το αντίστοιχο κοινό του? Μην το βλέπεις σαν κάποιος άθεος που πιστεύει ότι ο Dawkins ή ο όποιος Dawkins έχει δίκιο. Δες το σαν καθαρά επιστημονική διαδικασία. Οι συγκεκριμένοι βιβλιογράφοι στην καλύτερη να σε οδηγήσουν σε deadlock (μπορεί να υπάρχει Θεός, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει). Μήπως λοιπόν πρέπει να σατιρίσουμε κι αυτό? Και κυρίως, αν το σατιρίσουμε, πιστεύεται ότι οι άθεοι θα παραμείνουν το ίδιο ψύχραιμοι κι ας είναι μια μικρή μειοψηφία ανθρώπων (οπότε διαδηλώσεις με δαυλιά και φούρκες, λίγο δύσκολο...)?

----------


## alekan

> Meanwhile, η ΔΗΕ δεν ασχολείται με δευτερεύοντα ζητήματα όπως επιθέσεις από hackers απέναντι σε επιχειρήσεις...η βλασφημία είναι ο Νο.1 cyber κίνδυνος στην Ελλάδα!
> Αλβανοί hackers έπληξαν με κυβερνοεπίθεση την εταιρεία J&P Αβάξ


Ή με απευθείας απειλές ενάντια σε ζωές ή παραδοχές τραμπουκισμών, σωματικών βλαβών, καταστροφής περιουσιών κλπ.

----------


## kourampies

> Επιλογές έχουν πάντα. Και στην τηλεόραση, η αλλαγή καναλιού είναι μια χαρά επιλογή. Δεν παύει όμως να προκαλείς δημόσια. Εγώ συμφωνώ ότι τέτοιες προκλήσεις είναι ανάξιες λόγου, γιατί η πίστη είναι προσωπικό θέμα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιος νόμος. Αλλά είναι έτοιμος ο γενικός πλυθισμός?


Να γίνει. Να μάθει ο γενικός πληθυσμός να φέρεται όπως αρμόζει σε μια πολιτισμένη χώρα το 2012.



> Για παράδειγμα, εγώ θεωρώ τον Dawkins εξίσου απατεώνα. Πουλάει βιβλία που υποστηρίζουν την ανυπαρξία μιας οποιασδήποτε θεότητας, αλλά οι αποδείξεις που παραθέτει είναι weak στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Στηρίζεται σε λογικά σφάλματα όπως strawman ή Red Herrings και κυρίως απομυθοποιεί κάποιους ευαγγελιστές που ερμηνεύουν κυριολεκτικά την Αγία Γραφή (σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία δηλαδή, pun intended.) Μήπως αυτός δεν κοροϊδεύει το αντίστοιχο κοινό του? Μην το βλέπεις σαν κάποιος άθεος που πιστεύει ότι ο Dawkins ή ο όποιος Dawkins έχει δίκιο. Δες το σαν καθαρά επιστημονική διαδικασία. Οι συγκεκριμένοι βιβλιογράφοι στην καλύτερη να σε οδηγήσουν σε deadlock (μπορεί να υπάρχει Θεός, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει). Μήπως λοιπόν πρέπει να σατιρίσουμε κι αυτό? Και κυρίως, αν το σατιρίσουμε, πιστεύεται ότι οι άθεοι θα παραμείνουν το ίδιο ψύχραιμοι κι ας είναι μια μικρή μειοψηφία ανθρώπων (οπότε διαδηλώσεις με δαυλιά και φούρκες, λίγο δύσκολο...)?


Όπως είπαν και άλλοι, ο σκεπτικισμός, είναι το σκεπτικό που επιβάλλει η κοινή λογική. Κοινώς, αυτά που λέει ο Dawkins, δεν ακούγονται παρανοϊκά, και στέκουν πολύ πιο εύκολα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται απόδειξη του αντίθετου. Αν θέλει κάποιος να τον σατιρίσει, βεβαίως και να το κάνει. Σίγουρα οι άθεοι θα παραμείνουν πολύ πιο ψύχραιμοι από τους αντίστοιχους χριστιανούς/μουσουλμάνους. Γιατί οι arguing άθεοι που ίσως κάνουν "προσηλυτισμό", απλά θέλουν να σου επιβάλλουν (αυτό που θεωρούν) το λογικό, ενώ οι χριστιανοί θέλουν να αποσιωπήσουν οποιονδήποτε έχει αντίθετη άποψη, επικαλούμενοι θεούς και δαίμονες, αλλά και μεσαιωνικές συμπεριφορές όπως νόμους περί βλασφημίας.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ή με απευθείας απειλές ενάντια σε ζωές ή παραδοχές τραμπουκισμών, σωματικών βλαβών, καταστροφής περιουσιών κλπ.


Α!Προλαβαίνουν και αυτοκτονίες να μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## c4lex

> Να γίνει. Να μάθει ο γενικός πληθυσμός να φέρεται όπως αρμόζει σε μια πολιτισμένη χώρα το 2012.


Σωστά, αλλά μιλάς για μια (σχεδόν) χρεωκοπημένη χώρα όπου η παιδεία δέχεται σοβαρό πλήγμα υποχρηματοδότησης. (Όχι ότι και έξω δεν ισχύει το ίδιο σε λιγερο βαθμό)




> Όπως είπαν και άλλοι, ο σκεπτικισμός, είναι το σκεπτικό που επιβάλλει η κοινή λογική. Κοινώς, αυτά που λέει ο Dawkins, δεν ακούγονται παρανοϊκά, και στέκουν πολύ πιο εύκολα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται απόδειξη του αντίθετου. Αν θέλει κάποιος να τον σατιρίσει, βεβαίως και να το κάνει. Σίγουρα οι άθεοι θα παραμείνουν πολύ πιο ψύχραιμοι από τους αντίστοιχους χριστιανούς/μουσουλμάνους. Γιατί οι arguing άθεοι που ίσως κάνουν "προσηλυτισμό", απλά θέλουν να σου επιβάλλουν (αυτό που θεωρούν) το λογικό, ενώ οι χριστιανοί θέλουν να αποσιωπήσουν οποιονδήποτε έχει αντίθετη άποψη, επικαλούμενοι θεούς και δαίμονες, αλλά και μεσαιωνικές συμπεριφορές όπως νόμους περί βλασφημίας.


Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι όταν ο Dawkins (παλαιοντολόγος) μιλάει για θεότητες (ζήτημα φιλοσοφίας, υποκλάδος της οποίας μπορείς να θεωρήσεις την θρησκεία), είναι εντελώς εκτός league. Στην καλύτερη απλά να σου επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που πιστεύεις ήδη, αλλά χωρίς τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία και τις αποδείξεις (το ίδιο πράγμα για το οποίο κατηγορεί τους καμμένους ευαγγελιστές δηλαδή). Ένας πραγματικός σκεπτικιστής δεν παίρνει θέση για κάτι που δεν μπορεί να "μετρήσει". Δυστυχώς έχω δει αρκετά φανατικούς άθεους. Ένα search στο youtube θα σε πείσει. Όπως και στους ένθεους, υπάρχει πάντα η μειονότητα που δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι πράγμα μιλά και απλά πιστεύει. Δεν έχω λόγο να πιστεύω ότι θα αδιαφορήσουν για κάποια αντίστοιχη πρόκληση. Εδώ δεν μπορούνε να αδιαφορήσουν για τον καμμένο ευαγγελιστή στο yt.

----------


## alekan

Ο Dawkins είναι εξελικτικός βιολόγος, οπότε, πολύ σχετικός με το θέμα. Know your enemy first.

----------


## kourampies

> Σωστά, αλλά μιλάς για μια (σχεδόν) χρεωκοπημένη χώρα όπου η παιδεία δέχεται σοβαρό πλήγμα υποχρηματοδότησης. (Όχι ότι και έξω δεν ισχύει το ίδιο σε λιγερο βαθμό)


Δεν είναι κάτι που σηκώνει διαπραγμάτευση δυστυχώς.



> Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι όταν ο Dawkins (παλαιοντολόγος) μιλάει για θεότητες (ζήτημα φιλοσοφίας, υποκλάδος της οποίας μπορείς να θεωρήσεις την θρησκεία), είναι εντελώς εκτός league. Στην καλύτερη απλά να σου επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που πιστεύεις ήδη, αλλά χωρίς τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία και τις αποδείξεις (το ίδιο πράγμα για το οποίο κατηγορεί τους καμμένους ευαγγελιστές δηλαδή). Ένας πραγματικός σκεπτικιστής δεν παίρνει θέση για κάτι που δεν μπορεί να "μετρήσει". Δυστυχώς έχω δει αρκετά φανατικούς άθεους. Ένα search στο youtube θα σε πείσει. Όπως και στους ένθεους, υπάρχει πάντα η μειονότητα που δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι πράγμα μιλά και απλά πιστεύει. Δεν έχω λόγο να πιστεύω ότι θα αδιαφορήσουν για κάποια αντίστοιχη πρόκληση. Εδώ δεν μπορούνε να αδιαφορήσουν για τον καμμένο ευαγγελιστή στο yt.


Όντως υπάρχει αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά τα comments στο youtube δεν είναι τόσο ενδεικτικά. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν όρεξη για flame wars, άθεοι και μη.

----------


## c4lex

> Δεν είναι κάτι που σηκώνει διαπραγμάτευση δυστυχώς.
> 
> Όντως υπάρχει αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά τα comments στο youtube δεν είναι τόσο ενδεικτικά. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν όρεξη για flame wars, άθεοι και μη.


Αυτό προσπαθεί να αποφύγει αυτός ο νόμος ουσιαστικά. Γιατί εντάξει, flamewar στο internet είναι serious business, αλλά όταν γίνονται διαδηλώσεις και έκτροπα για τέτοια θέματα, το κράτος αντικειμενικά έχει πρόβλημα. Πρέπει δηλαδή να λύσουμε πρώτα το θέμα της παιδείας με κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## yiapap

> Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι όταν ο Dawkins (παλαιοντολόγος) μιλάει για θεότητες (ζήτημα φιλοσοφίας, υποκλάδος της οποίας μπορείς να θεωρήσεις την θρησκεία), είναι εντελώς εκτός league.


Όπως είπε και ο alekan είναι εξελικτικός βιολόγος. Επίσης δεν ήξερα ότι πρέπει να είσαι "φιλόσοφος" για να γράφεις για φιλοσοφικά θέματα. Εκτός league δεν τον θεωρώ. Αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει κάτι σύγχρονο και πιο ουσιαστικό που να ασχολείται με αυτά τα θέματα μπορείς να το κάνεις στο σωστό νήμα με τις βιβλιοπροτασεις.

*Για άλλη μια φορά όμως εκτροχιάσαμε το νήμα! Ας επανέλθουμε για να μην πέσει πάλι σκουπίτσα.*  :RTFM: 


ΥΓ. Ο Dawkins πράγματι τα βάζει με τους χρισταλιμπάν, υπάρχει σοβαρότατος λόγος όμως γι αυτό, το γεγονός ότι έχουν αποκτήση σοβαρή επιρροή στην αμερικανική κοινωνία και πολιτική. Δεν είναι μια απλή μειονότητα.

----------


## geo71

> (...) Προφανώς και σατίριζε όλο το φαγοπότι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από υποτιθέμενες προφητείες, ερμηνείες κτλ (σε επίπεδο εμπορικό - βιβλία, εφημερίδες, αλλά και marketing - βλέπε Χ.Α., να κερδίσουμε και κανέναν πελάτη χριστιανό), αλλά ακόμα και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχε στόχο τον Παΐσιο, πρόκειται για έναν *ιδιώτη* νεκρό, που δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί από την εκκλησία σαν άγιος, και που δεν αναγνωρίζεται επίσημα καμία από τις "προφητείες" του, άρα δεν υπάγεται στους σκοταδιστικούς νόμους περί βλασφημίας. Όλη η διαδικασία που κινήθηκε είναι άκρως αντισυνταγματική, καθώς σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται άρση απορρήτου, σύλληψη, κτλ.



Δηλαδή, μπορώ να ανοίξω έναν group και να "σατυρίζω" (sic) έναν *νεκρό ιδιώτη* ;!! Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανεθεωρήσετε πολλά σχετικά με το τι θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε σε αυτή την χώρα, πως θα την θέλαμε και τι τελικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε μέσα στα πλαίσια του νόμου. *Η προσβολή νεκρού είναι ποινικό αδίκημα*, (εξύβριση κατά της τιμής).

Edit: φαντάζομαι ότι έννομο συμφέρον φαίνεται να έχει η Εκκλησία καθότι ο μοναχός Παϊσιος ήταν μέλος της.






> http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/poi...eglimata-timis
> *
> Ποινικός Κώδικας - Εγκλήματα κατά της Τιμής*
> 
> Άρθρο 361. Εξύβριση. 1. Όποιος, εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις της δυσφήμησης  (άρθρα 362 και 363), προσβάλλει την τιμή άλλου με λόγο ή με έργο ή με  οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους ή με χρηματική  ποινή. Η χρηματική ποινή μπορεί να επιβληθεί και μαζί με την ποινή της  φυλάκισης. 2. Όταν η προσβολή της τιμής δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα βαριά αν ληφθούν  υπόψη οι περιστάσεις και το πρόσωπο του ατόμου που προσβλήθηκε, ο υπαίτιος  τιμωρείται με κράτηση ή με πρόστιμο. 3. Η διάταξη της παρ.3 του άρθρου 308 έχει  και σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση εφαρμογή.
> 
> Άρθρο 361Α. Απρόκλητη έμπρακτη εξύβριση. 1. Με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών  μηνών τιμωρείται η έμπρακτη εξύβριση (άρθρο 361 παρ.1), αν έγινε χωρίς πρόκληση  από τον παθόντα. 2. Αν στην πράξη της προηγούμενης παραγράφου συμμετείχαν δύο ή  περισσότεροι, επιβάλλεται φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον έξι μηνών.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kourampies

H (συγκεκριμένη) σάτιρα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κακόβουλη εξύβριση η συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση.

Και σαφώς θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να σατιρίζουμε οποιονδήποτε, νεκρό η ζωντανό. Δε βλέπω γιατί κάποιος, πόσο μάλλον νεκρός, θα έπρεπε να προστατεύεται από τη σάτιρα.

----------


## paspro

Να και η άποψη του Richard Dawkins σχετικά με τη βλασφημία και το θέμα της "προσβολής".  :Respekt:

----------


## KLG

> Δηλαδή, μπορώ να ανοίξω έναν group και να "σατυρίζω" (sic) έναν *νεκρό ιδιώτη* ;!! Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανεθεωρήσετε πολλά σχετικά με το τι θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε σε αυτή την χώρα, πως θα την θέλαμε και τι τελικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε μέσα στα πλαίσια του νόμου. *Η προσβολή νεκρού είναι ποινικό αδίκημα*, (εξύβριση κατά της τιμής).
> 
> Edit: φαντάζομαι ότι έννομο συμφέρον φαίνεται να έχει η Εκκλησία καθότι ο μοναχός Παϊσιος ήταν μέλος της.


Δεν νομίζω οτι το αδίκημα για το οποίο κατηγορείται είναι η προσβολή νεκρού (όπως λέει και ο τίτλος?). Επίσης δεν προσεβαλε τον Παϊσιο, σατυρισε το κύκλωμα το οποίο εκμεταλλεύεται το όνομα του και την φήμη του. Ο μοναχός Παϊσιος δεν νομιζω να ηταν μελος της εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας, αλλά μελος της σέχτας του Αγίου Όρους... οπότε το μόνο εννομο συμφερον που μπορεί να έχει η εκκλησία της Ελλάδας είναι απο τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη που προκύπτουν απο την εμπορική συνεκμεταλλευση του trademark "Παΐσιος"... και σίγουρα παρά την εξακριβωμένη απληστία της δεν θα εκανε τέτοιου είδους προσφυγή.

----------


## geo71

> H (συγκεκριμένη) σάτιρα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κακόβουλη εξύβριση η συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση.  Και σαφώς θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να σατιρίζουμε οποιονδήποτε, νεκρό η ζωντανό. Δε βλέπω γιατί κάποιος, πόσο μάλλον νεκρός, θα έπρεπε να προστατεύεται από τη σάτιρα.


  Πρέπει να υπάρχουν όμως και κάποια όρια, μεταξύ της σάτιρας και της προσβολής της αξιοπρέπειας, της προσωπικότητας.  Για να μπορέσουμε να πούμε αν όντως αυτό είναι σατιρικό... ή απλά με στοιχεία ειρωνίας και σαρκασμού κάνει "σάτιρα".. Η ηθική του καθενός απο εμάς, επιβάλλει κάποια όρια...

----------


## yiapap

> Πρέπει να υπάρχουν όμως και κάποια όρια, μεταξύ της σάτιρας και της προσβολής της αξιοπρέπειας, της προσωπικότητας.  Για να μπορέσουμε να πούμε αν όντως αυτό είναι σατιρικό... ή απλά με στοιχεία ειρωνίας και σαρκασμού κάνει "σάτιρα".. Η ηθική του καθενός απο εμάς, επιβάλλει κάποια όρια...


ΟΚ. Από το πρέπει να υπάρχουν όρια, έως το άρουμε το απόρρητο και σέρνουμε στα δικαστήρια κάποιον υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά.
Πόσα site θες να σου βρω όπου τα όρια π.χ. για τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου έχουν ξεπεραστεί;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Πρέπει να υπάρχουν όμως και κάποια όρια, μεταξύ της σάτιρας και της προσβολής της αξιοπρέπειας, της προσωπικότητας.  Για να μπορέσουμε να πούμε αν όντως αυτό είναι σατιρικό... ή απλά με στοιχεία ειρωνίας και σαρκασμού κάνει "σάτιρα".. Η ηθική του καθενός απο εμάς, επιβάλλει κάποια όρια...


Τα όρια για τους περισσότερους πιστούς είναι να μη βάζουμε στο στόμα μας οτιδήποτε σας αφορά αλλά εσείς να μπορείτε να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε με τους υπόλοιπους και όταν κάποιος ενοχλήσει τον λέτε ασεβή, ανήθικο κλπ.

----------


## geo71

> Τα όρια για τους περισσότερους πιστούς είναι να μη βάζουμε στο στόμα μας οτιδήποτε σας αφορά αλλά εσείς να μπορείτε να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε με τους υπόλοιπους και όταν κάποιος ενοχλήσει τον λέτε ασεβή, ανήθικο κλπ.


Βασικά, η τοποθέτησή μου αφορά κάθε μορφή "σάτιρας", από όποιον και αν γίνεται (και προέρχεται). Από Λαζόπουλο μέχρι Παστιτσιο. 
Αν κάποιος/κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα να αντιληφθούν ότι το "η ηθική του καθενός απο εμάς, επιβάλλει κάποια όρια", δεν είναι κατά της σάτιρας αλλά υπέρ της ποιότητας της σάτιρας, που αν μη  τι άλλο μπορεί να προσφέρει περισσότερα στην κοινωνία μας, δεν απορώ γιατί υπάρχει έντονα το φαινόμενο της ηθικής παρακαμής στην χώρα μας.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Βασικά, η τοποθέτησή μου αφορά κάθε μορφή "σάτιρας", από όποιον και αν γίνεται (και προέρχεται). Από Λαζόπουλο μέχρι Παστιτσιο. 
> Αν κάποιος/κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα να αντιληφθούν ότι το "η ηθική του καθενός απο εμάς, επιβάλλει κάποια όρια", δεν είναι κατά της σάτιρας αλλά υπέρ της ποιότητας της σάτιρας, που αν μη  τι άλλο μπορεί να προσφέρει περισσότερα στην κοινωνία μας, δεν απορώ γιατί υπάρχει έντονα το φαινόμενο της ηθικής παρακαμής στην χώρα μας.


Τα όρια είναι υποκειμενικά και συνήθως οι πιστοί είναι πολύ ευαίσθητοι σε σημείο να περιορίζουν ελευθερίες άλλων.. 
Κάποτε με ιερές εξετάσεις, σήμερα με γκρίνια και Χρυσή Αυγή.

----------


## c4lex

*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*







> Να και η άποψη του Richard Dawkins σχετικά με τη βλασφημία και το θέμα της "προσβολής".










Σίγουρα, η Αλ Κάιντα οδηγείται από τα λόγια του κορανιού και όχι τα παγκόσμια πολιτικοοικονομικά παιχνίδια. Κάποιες φορές δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν οι ευαγγελιστές είναι η σύγχρονη μάστιγα της σκέψης, ή οι άθεοι όπως ο Dawkins που παραμερούν την λογική τους για να καταπολεμήσουν την οργανωμένη θρησκεία. 

Αφού οι θρησκευόμενοι είναι τρομοκράτες και η θρησκεία γεννά την τρομοκρατία, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα... Τόσα posts που διαγράφθηκαν προσπαθώ να σας δείξω ότι άνθρωποι σαν τον Dawkins είναι κομμάτι του προβλήματος. Δεν διδάσκει την *ανοχή και την συμβίωση ανθρώπων με διαφορετική πίστη*. Αυτό είναι το επιζητούμενο για να μην χρειάζονται νόμοι περί βλασφημίας. Αντίθετα, ρίχνει λάδι στην φωτιά σαν να φταίει μονάχα η μία πλευρά και όχι η ανθρώπινη φύση.

Βλέπετε, δεν χρειάζεται η θρησκεία για να γίνουν αποτρόπαιες πράξεις. Αν δεν υπήρχε θρησκεία, δεν θα λείπαν τα θέματα όπου ομάδες ανθρώπων θα ζητούσαν λογοκρισία γιατί προσβάλλονται. Πάρε παράδειγμα τον πατριωτισμό. Στο Texas ισχύει η θανατική ποινή, στο γκουαντάναμο επιτρέπονται τα βασανιστήρια, στην Χιροσίμα και στο Ναγκασάκι, κανένας Θεός ή βιβλίο δεν διέταξε την σφαγή εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ανθρώπων. Η θρησκεία, όπως και ο πατριωτισμός κ.α., χρησιμοποιούνται ως *αφορμές* για πολιτικές δράσεις. Βέβαια ο Dawkins είναι απλός εξελικτικός βιολόγος που πουλάει αθεϊστικά βιβλία.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Βλέπετε, δεν χρειάζεται η θρησκεία για να γίνουν αποτρόπαιες πράξεις.


Αν δεν υπήρχε θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερες.




> Αν δεν υπήρχε θρησκεία, δεν θα λείπαν τα θέματα όπου ομάδες ανθρώπων θα ζητούσαν λογοκρισία γιατί προσβάλλονται.


Θα ήταν λιγότερα.


Γενικά, για να το πω πρακτικά, αν κάποιος πάσχει από Χολέρα, δε χρειάζεται να κολλήσει και ηπατίτιδα μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχει Χολέρα.

----------


## c4lex

Η πίστη σε οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_religion

Αντί να προσπαθήσουμε να αφαιρέσουμε δικαιώματα, δεν προσπαθούμε να συμβιβαστούμε με την διαφορετικότητα καλύτερα? Γιατί η θρησκεία δεν είναι το μόνο "εμπόδιο" που θα βρούμε σαν ανθρωπότητα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο περι απαγόρευσης πίστης. Δικαίωμα σου να κάνεις ότι θες. 

Το πρόβλημα μου έρχεται όταν ο υπερβάλλον ζήλος σε μερικά θέματα δημιουργεί προβλήματα στους υπόλοιπους.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Forum Runner

----------


## c4lex

Θα διαστρεβλώσω λίγο τα λόγια σου εσκεμμένα (συγχώρεσέ με) για να σου δείξω το point μου:




> Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι μαύροι, τα προβλήματα του ρατσισμού θα ήταν λιγότερα
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μου έρχεται όταν ο υπερβάλλον ζήλος των μαύρων σε μερικά θέματα δημιουργεί προβλήματα στους υπόλοιπους.


Και αναφέρω για το context: στις ΗΠΑ δεν λες ποτέ κάποιον μαύρο, νέγρο. Ο σωστός όρος είναι αφρικανοαμερικανός. Αυτολογοκρίνεσαι για να μην προσβληθεί ο συνάνθρωπός σου. Είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα του μαύρου αν θα προσβληθεί ή έχει ευθύνη κι αυτός που τον αποκαλεί νέγρο?

----------


## KLG

Eίναι ειρωνία σε ενα νημα που αφορα σε μια συλληψη "κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθυβριση θρησκευμάτων" να μιλάμε για διώξεις κατά των πιστών και ποινικοποίηση της πίστης. 

Μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, που αποτελεί ενα θεοκρατικό κράτος, και οχι για τη Γαλλία που στην ουσία εχει μετατρέψει την "κοσμικότητα" σε επίσημη θρησκεια με την έννοια οτι καταδιώκει όσους εκφραζουν ανοιχτά την πίστη τους με τον ίδιο τροπο με τον οποίο τα θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα καταδιώκουν όσους δεν πιστευουν (αν και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν τους εκτελούν ή λιθοβολουν). 

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα secular fundematelism (οπως ελεγε ενας πολυ ευστοχος όρος που διαβασα κάπου) στην Ελλάδα, οπως στις ΗΠΑ, στη Γαλλία και στο ΗΒ. Ιδίως στις ΗΠΑ η υπερβολή του Dawkins που δικαίως στηλιτευει ο c4lex δεν εχει να κάνει τόσο πολυ με τον φανατισμό του, οσο με το οτι παλευει σε ενα απολυτα εχθρικό εδαφος και ειναι κοινός με τον φανατισμό των φιλελευθερων (liberals) απέναντι στους neocons. Δεν έχουν περιθώρια πέρα απο το να καταφυγουν στην υπερβολή και αυτόν τον κάποιες φορες πολεμικό (militant) τρόπο σκέψης.. είναι θεμα επιβίωσης οταν ζεις σε μια χωρα που υπαρχει εδρα "Creationism" σε πανεπιστημιο. Κατι τέτοιο συμβαίνει και στην Ελλαδα αλλα σε σαφως μικρότερη κλίμακα. Όταν ζεις σε ενα θρησκοληπτο κράτος η σατυρα ειναι μια μορφη αμυνας, οπως και οταν ζεις σε ενα φασιστικό κράτος.

----------


## yiapap

> Eίναι ειρωνία σε ενα νημα που αφορα σε μια συλληψη "κακόβουλη βλασφημία και καθυβριση θρησκευμάτων" να μιλάμε για διώξεις κατά των πιστών και ποινικοποίηση της πίστης. 
> 
> Μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, που αποτελεί ενα θεοκρατικό κράτος, και οχι για τη Γαλλία που στην ουσία εχει μετατρέψει την "κοσμικότητα" σε επίσημη θρησκεια με την έννοια οτι καταδιώκει όσους εκφραζουν ανοιχτά την πίστη τους με τον ίδιο τροπο με τον οποίο τα θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα καταδιώκουν όσους δεν πιστευουν (αν και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν τους εκτελούν ή λιθοβολουν). 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα secular fundematelism (οπως ελεγε ενας πολυ ευστοχος όρος που διαβασα κάπου) στην Ελλάδα, οπως στις ΗΠΑ, στη Γαλλία και στο ΗΒ. Ιδίως στις ΗΠΑ η υπερβολή του Dawkins που δικαίως στηλιτευει ο c4lex δεν εχει να κάνει τόσο πολυ με τον φανατισμό του, οσο με το οτι παλευει σε ενα απολυτα εχθρικό εδαφος και ειναι κοινός με τον φανατισμό των φιλελευθερων (liberals) απέναντι στους neocons. Δεν έχουν περιθώρια πέρα απο το να καταφυγουν στην υπερβολή και αυτόν τον κάποιες φορες πολεμικό (militant) τρόπο σκέψης.. είναι θεμα επιβίωσης οταν ζεις σε μια χωρα που υπαρχει εδρα "Creationism" σε πανεπιστημιο. Κατι τέτοιο συμβαίνει και στην Ελλαδα αλλα σε σαφως μικρότερη κλίμακα. Όταν ζεις σε ενα θρησκοληπτο κράτος η σατυρα ειναι μια μορφη αμυνας, οπως και οταν ζεις σε ενα φασιστικό κράτος.


Mε γλύτωσες από αρκετό γράψιμο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## c4lex

> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα secular fundematelism (οπως ελεγε ενας πολυ ευστοχος όρος που διαβασα κάπου) στην Ελλάδα, οπως στις ΗΠΑ, στη Γαλλία και στο ΗΒ. Ιδίως στις ΗΠΑ η υπερβολή του Dawkins που δικαίως στηλιτευει ο c4lex δεν εχει να κάνει τόσο πολυ με τον φανατισμό του, οσο με το οτι παλευει σε ενα απολυτα εχθρικό εδαφος και ειναι κοινός με τον φανατισμό των φιλελευθερων (liberals) απέναντι στους neocons. Δεν έχουν περιθώρια πέρα απο το να καταφυγουν στην υπερβολή και αυτόν τον κάποιες φορες πολεμικό (militant) τρόπο σκέψης.. είναι θεμα επιβίωσης οταν ζεις σε μια χωρα που υπαρχει εδρα "Creationism" σε πανεπιστημιο. Κατι τέτοιο συμβαίνει και στην Ελλαδα αλλα σε σαφως μικρότερη κλίμακα. Όταν ζεις σε ενα θρησκοληπτο κράτος η σατυρα ειναι μια μορφη αμυνας, οπως και οταν ζεις σε ενα φασιστικό κράτος.


This. Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τον Dawkins ως αντίβαρο στους άλλους παλαβούς. Αλλά δυστυχώς και τα δυο άκρα είναι λάθος με βάση την λογική. Η λογική και η επιστήμη δείχνουν ότι η εξελικτική θεωρία είναι σωστή. Όπως και η σύγχρονη αστροφυσική. Οι εκκλησίες (Ρωμαιοκαθολικισμός και Ορθοδοξία σίγουρα) δεν εναντιώνονται επίσμα στην επιστήμη (NOMA Principle). Απλά παρασυρόμαστε στον διπολισμό που επικρατεί στις ΗΠΑ. 

Το κακό είναι ότι αυτός ο διπολισμός δημιουργεί προστριβές και λάθος στερεότυπα. Την σάτιρα της βιομηχανίας θαυμάτων την στηρίζω, όπως και ξέρω πολλούς μέσα στην εκκλησία που είναι αηδιασμένοι από το πανηγύρι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από αυτό. (Αρκετά πριν τον παστίτσιο) Απλά πρέπει να προσέξουμε να σατυρίζουμε την συγκεκριμένη βιομηχανία, χωρίς να προσβάλλουμε μια διαφορετική ομάδα ανθρώπων. Η λογοκρισία σαν νόμος είναι δεκανίκι και επικίνδυνο.

----------


## yiapap

> Το κακό είναι ότι αυτός ο διπολισμός δημιουργεί προστριβές και λάθος στερεότυπα. Την σάτιρα της βιομηχανίας θαυμάτων την στηρίζω, όπως και ξέρω πολλούς μέσα στην εκκλησία που είναι αηδιασμένοι από το πανηγύρι που έχει στηθεί γύρω από αυτό. Απλά πρέπει να προσέξουμε να σατυρίζουμε την συγκεκριμένη βιομηχανία, χωρίς να προσβάλλουμε μια διαφορετική ομάδα ανθρώπων. Η λογοκρισία σαν νόμος είναι δεκανίκι και επικίνδυνο.


Το όλο θέμα όμως είναι ότι ακριβώς αυτή βιομηχανία θαυμάτων σατίριζε "ο Παστίτσιος". Να επαναλάβω ότι εφηύρε "θαύμα" (στις Σέρρες) το οποίο μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες προβαλλόταν ως κανονικό θαύμα από διάφορα "blogs". Επίσης να επαναλάβω ότι ο Παΐσιος σύμφωνα με την βιομηχανία παραθρησκευτικής λογοτεχνίας φέρεται να έχει κάνει διάφορες αποκαλυπτικές προφητείες οι οποίες είναι πραγματικά σενάρια Χολυγουντιανών υπερπαραγωγών (sorry αν προσβάλλω κάποιον, μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας).
Συνεπώς ήταν fair game (επειδή σου αρέσουν οι Αγγλικές εκφράσεις) για σάτιρα (το όλο κύκλωμα, όχι σαν άτομο ο μοναχός).

----------


## c4lex

> Το όλο θέμα όμως είναι ότι ακριβώς αυτή βιομηχανία θαυμάτων σατίριζε "ο Παστίτσιος". Να επαναλάβω ότι εφηύρε "θαύμα" (στις Σέρρες) το οποίο μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες προβαλλόταν ως κανονικό θαύμα από διάφορα "blogs". Επίσης να επαναλάβω ότι ο Παΐσιος σύμφωνα με την βιομηχανία παραθρησκευτικής λογοτεχνίας φέρεται να έχει κάνει διάφορες αποκαλυπτικές προφητείες οι οποίες είναι πραγματικά σενάρια Χολυγουντιανών υπερπαραγωγών (sorry αν προσβάλλω κάποιον, μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας).
> Συνεπώς ήταν fair game (επειδή σου αρέσουν οι Αγγλικές εκφράσεις) για σάτιρα (το όλο κύκλωμα, όχι σαν άτομο ο μοναχός).


Έχει μιλήσει για το μέλλον. (Κι εγώ έχω κάνει προβλέψεις για το μέλλον, χωρίς να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου προφήτη.) Κυρίως αναπαράγωντας λόγια που είχε πει ο (επίσημα) Άγιος Κοσμάς ο Αιτωλός (ξανθό γένος). Αλλά keep in mind, όλες οι ιστορίες που ξέρουμε για τον Παίσιο είναι ιστορίες ανθρώπων που τον συνάντησαν και κάποιοι πουλάνε βιβλία με αυτά. Όλη η βιομηχανία κερδίζει να πει τον γέροντα θαυματουργό και προφήτη και ξέρω γω τι άλλο. Ο ίδιος αρνιόταν οποιαδήποτε αγιότητα, όπως συνηθίζεται σε τέτοιους μοναχούς. Στο internet διαδίδονται νέα χωρίς να εμπλέκεται η βιομηχανία θαυμάτων, αλλά σίγουρα δεν τους χάλασε καθόλου μια τέτοια φήμη. Προσωπικά, είμαι υπέρ οποιασδήποτε σάτιρας της βιομηχανίας θαυμάτων ή του κλήρου που κοιτά τα του καίσαρι απροκάλυπτα. Καλά τους κάνουν. "Δεν περνάνε την πύλη των ουρανών και δεν αφήνουν και άλλους να περάσουν", "Τυφλοί οδηγοί τυφλών" κοκ

----------


## 21706

Ο άγιος του Πειραιά πάντως ασχολείται με άλλα σοβαρότερα θέματα.

----------


## c4lex

> Ο άγιος του Πειραιά πάντως ασχολείται με άλλα σοβαρότερα θέματα.




Off Topic


		Μιλάει αλληγορικά. Στην ουσία, στο μνημόνιο αναφέρεται.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## 21706

Αν αντέχετε διαβάστε το:

Ὁ Γιωργάκης ἀπό τό Θιβέτ

Ἦρθε στό Ἅγιον Ὄρος καί γύριζε στά µοναστήρια ἕνας νέος ἡλικίας 16-17 χρόνων, ὁ Γιωργάκης. Ἀπό ἡλικίας τριῶν ἐτῶν οἱ γονεῖς του τόν ἔβαλαν σέ βουδδιστικό µοναστήρι στό Θιβέτ. Προχώρησε πολύ στήν Γιόγκα, ἔγινε τέλειος µάγος, µποροῦσε νά καλῆ ὅποιον δαίµονα ἤθελε. Εἶχε µαύρη ζώνη καί  ἤξερε τέλεια καράτε. Μέ τήν δύναµη τοῦ Σατανᾶ ἔκανε ἐπιδείξεις πού προξενοῦσαν ἐντύπωση. Χτυποῦσε µέ τό χέρι του µεγάλες πέτρες καί ἔσπαζαν σάν καρύδια. Μποροῦσε νά διαβάζη κλειστά βιβλία. Ἔσπαζε στήν παλάµητου φουντούκια, ἔπεφταν κάτω τά τσόφλια καί οἱ καρποί ἔµεναν κολληµένοι στό χέρι του.  Κάποιοι µοναχοί ἔφεραν τόν Γιωργάκη στόν Γέροντα γιά νά τόν βοηθήση. Ρώτησε τόν Γέροντα, τί δυνάµεις εἶχε καί τί µποροῦσε νά κάνη. Ἀπάντησε ὅτι ὁ ἴδιος δέν ἔχει καµµιά δύναµη καί ὅτι ὅλη ἡ δύναµη εἶναι τοῦ Θεοῦ. Ὁ Γιωργάκης θέλοντας νά ἐπιδείξη τήν δύναµή του συγκέντρωσε τό βλέµµα του σέ µιά µεγάλη πέτρα πού ἦταν σέ ἀπόσταση καί ἡ πέτρα ἔγινε θρύψαλα. Τότε ὁ Γέροντας σταύρωσε µιά µικρή πέτρα καί τοῦ εἶπε νά τήν σπάση καί αὐτή. Αὐτός συγκεντρώθηκε, ἔκανε τά µαγικά του, ἀλλά δέν κατάφερε νά τήν σπάση. Τότε ἄρχισε νά τρέµη, καί οἱ σατανικές δυνάµεις, πού νόµιζε ὅτι ἔλεγχε, µή µπορώντας νά σπάσουν τήν πέτρα, στράφηκαν ἐναντίον του καί τόν ἐκσφενδόνισαν στήν ἄλλη ὄχθη τοῦ ρέµατος. Ὁ Γέροντας τόν µάζεψε σέ ἄθλια κατάσταση.«Ἄλλη φορά», διηγήθηκε ὁ Γέροντας, «ἐνῶ συζητούσαµε, ξαφνικά σηκώθηκε, µοῦ ἔπιασε τά χέρια καί µοῦ τά γύρισε πρός τά πίσω. «Ἄν µπορῆ, ἄς ἔρθη νά σ᾿ ἐλευθερώση ὁ Χατζεφεντῆς», µοῦ εἶπε. Τό αἰσθάνθηκα σάν βλασφηµία. Κούνησα ἔτσι λίγο τά χέρια µου καί τινάχθηκε πέρα. Μετά σάν ἀντίδραση πήδησε ψηλά καί πῆγε νά µέ χτυπήση µέ τό πόδι του, ἀλλά τό πόδι του σταµάτησε κοντά στό πρόσωπό µου, σάν νά βρῆκε ἕνα ἀόρατο ἐµπόδιο! Μέ φύλαξε ὁ Θεός.» Τή νύχτα τόν κράτησα καί κοιµήθηκε στό Κελλί µου. Οἱ δαίµονες τόν ἔσυραν µέχρι κάτω στόν λάκκο καί τόν ἔδειραν γιά τήν ἀποτυχία του. Τό πρωί σέ κακή κατάσταση, τραυµατισµένος, γεµᾶτος ἀγκάθια καί χώµατα, ὡµολογοῦσε: «Μέ ἔδειρε ὁ Σατάν, γιατί δέν µπόρεσα νά σέ νικήσω».Ἔπεισε τόν Γιωργάκη νά τοῦ φέρη τά µαγικά του βιβλία καί τά ἔκαψε.Ὁ Γέροντας τόν κράτησε λίγο κοντά του καί τόν βοήθησε, ὅσο ἔκανε ὑπακοή. Ἐνδιαφέρθηκε νά µάθη, ἄν εἶναι βαπτισµένος, καί µάλιστα ἔµαθε καί σέ ποιά Ἐκκλησία εἶχε βαπτισθῆ. Ὁ Γιωργάκης συγκλονισµένος ἀπό τήν δύναµη καί τήν χάρι τοῦ Γέροντα, ἐπιθυµοῦσε νά γίνη µοναχός ἀλλά δέν µπόρεσε. Ὁ Γέροντας χρησιµοποιοῦσε τήν περίπτωση τοῦ Γιωργάκη γιά νά ἀποδείξη πόσο µεγάλη εἶναι ἡ πλάνη αὐτῶν πού νοµίζουν ὅτι ὅλες οἱ θρησκεῖες εἶναι ἴδιες, ὅλες τόν ἴδιο Θεό πιστεύουν, καί ὅτι δέν διαφέρουν οἱ Θιβετιανοί µοναχοί ἀπό τούς Ὀρθοδόξους.

----------


## George978

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μιλάει αλληγορικά. Στην ουσία, στο μνημόνιο αναφέρεται.


LOL, καλο  :ROFL:

----------


## marios79

> Αν αντέχετε διαβάστε το:


Αν αντεχουμε ? Τι λες ανθρωπε μου? Εδω το ψαχναμε!!!!!!!

----------


## flamelab

Στην συνέχεια ο Γιώργος κάνει spirit bomb.

----------


## raspoutiv

μην ειρωνεύεστε γιατί δεν ξέρετε τι κακά μπορεί να σας βρουν
η ιστορία είναι αληθινή και μου την είχε διηγηθεί, πολλά χρόνια πριν, ο θείος μου που είχε γνωρίσει τον Παΐσιο από κοντά και τον επισκεπτόταν πολλές φορές για να παίρνει δύναμη. ο ασεβής Γιωργάκης έγινε πιστός χριστιανός έκτοτε και ζει μέχρι σήμερα σε ένα χωριό κοντά στις Σέρρες. 
αλλά τα δαιμόνια δεν τον άφησαν ήσυχο. ότι αγγίζει ο Σατανάς δεν το αφήνει, κι αφού πια ο Γιωργάκης είχε τη χάρη του Θεού και την ευλογία του Παϊσίου και δε μπορούσε να τον αγγίξει, στράφηκε σε ότι πολυτιμότερο  είχε, στο γυιό του. χρόνια χρήστης ναρκωτικών ουσιών, προτιμούσε να τρέχει με τη μηχανή του παρά να διαβάζει. 
το υπόλοιπο νομίζω το ξέρετε

Μεγάλη η χάρη Του :Bless:

----------


## teacake

raspoutiv,

 :Respekt:

----------


## Asgard

> Αν αντέχετε διαβάστε το:
> 
> Ὁ Γιωργάκης ἀπό τό Θιβέτ
> 
> Ἦρθε στό Ἅγιον Ὄρος καί γύριζε στά µοναστήρια ἕνας νέος ἡλικίας 16-17 χρόνων, ὁ Γιωργάκης. Ἀπό ἡλικίας τριῶν ἐτῶν οἱ γονεῖς του τόν ἔβαλαν σέ βουδδιστικό µοναστήρι στό Θιβέτ. Προχώρησε πολύ στήν Γιόγκα, ἔγινε τέλειος µάγος, µποροῦσε νά καλῆ ὅποιον δαίµονα ἤθελε. Εἶχε µαύρη ζώνη καί  ἤξερε τέλεια καράτε. Μέ τήν δύναµη τοῦ Σατανᾶ ἔκανε ἐπιδείξεις πού προξενοῦσαν ἐντύπωση. Χτυποῦσε µέ τό χέρι του µεγάλες πέτρες καί ἔσπαζαν σάν καρύδια. Μποροῦσε νά διαβάζη κλειστά βιβλία. Ἔσπαζε στήν παλάµητου φουντούκια, ἔπεφταν κάτω τά τσόφλια καί οἱ καρποί ἔµεναν κολληµένοι στό χέρι του.  Κάποιοι µοναχοί ἔφεραν τόν Γιωργάκη στόν Γέροντα γιά νά τόν βοηθήση. Ρώτησε τόν Γέροντα, τί δυνάµεις εἶχε καί τί µποροῦσε νά κάνη. Ἀπάντησε ὅτι ὁ ἴδιος δέν ἔχει καµµιά δύναµη καί ὅτι ὅλη ἡ δύναµη εἶναι τοῦ Θεοῦ. Ὁ Γιωργάκης θέλοντας νά ἐπιδείξη τήν δύναµή του συγκέντρωσε τό βλέµµα του σέ µιά µεγάλη πέτρα πού ἦταν σέ ἀπόσταση καί ἡ πέτρα ἔγινε θρύψαλα. Τότε ὁ Γέροντας σταύρωσε µιά µικρή πέτρα καί τοῦ εἶπε νά τήν σπάση καί αὐτή. Αὐτός συγκεντρώθηκε, ἔκανε τά µαγικά του, ἀλλά δέν κατάφερε νά τήν σπάση. Τότε ἄρχισε νά τρέµη, καί οἱ σατανικές δυνάµεις, πού νόµιζε ὅτι ἔλεγχε, µή µπορώντας νά σπάσουν τήν πέτρα, στράφηκαν ἐναντίον του καί τόν ἐκσφενδόνισαν στήν ἄλλη ὄχθη τοῦ ρέµατος. Ὁ Γέροντας τόν µάζεψε σέ ἄθλια κατάσταση.«Ἄλλη φορά», διηγήθηκε ὁ Γέροντας, «ἐνῶ συζητούσαµε, ξαφνικά σηκώθηκε, µοῦ ἔπιασε τά χέρια καί µοῦ τά γύρισε πρός τά πίσω. «Ἄν µπορῆ, ἄς ἔρθη νά σ᾿ ἐλευθερώση ὁ Χατζεφεντῆς», µοῦ εἶπε. Τό αἰσθάνθηκα σάν βλασφηµία. Κούνησα ἔτσι λίγο τά χέρια µου καί τινάχθηκε πέρα. Μετά σάν ἀντίδραση πήδησε ψηλά καί πῆγε νά µέ χτυπήση µέ τό πόδι του, ἀλλά τό πόδι του σταµάτησε κοντά στό πρόσωπό µου, σάν νά βρῆκε ἕνα ἀόρατο ἐµπόδιο! Μέ φύλαξε ὁ Θεός.» Τή νύχτα τόν κράτησα καί κοιµήθηκε στό Κελλί µου. Οἱ δαίµονες τόν ἔσυραν µέχρι κάτω στόν λάκκο καί τόν ἔδειραν γιά τήν ἀποτυχία του. Τό πρωί σέ κακή κατάσταση, τραυµατισµένος, γεµᾶτος ἀγκάθια καί χώµατα, ὡµολογοῦσε: «Μέ ἔδειρε ὁ Σατάν, γιατί δέν µπόρεσα νά σέ νικήσω».Ἔπεισε τόν Γιωργάκη νά τοῦ φέρη τά µαγικά του βιβλία καί τά ἔκαψε.Ὁ Γέροντας τόν κράτησε λίγο κοντά του καί τόν βοήθησε, ὅσο ἔκανε ὑπακοή. Ἐνδιαφέρθηκε νά µάθη, ἄν εἶναι βαπτισµένος, καί µάλιστα ἔµαθε καί σέ ποιά Ἐκκλησία εἶχε βαπτισθῆ. Ὁ Γιωργάκης συγκλονισµένος ἀπό τήν δύναµη καί τήν χάρι τοῦ Γέροντα, ἐπιθυµοῦσε νά γίνη µοναχός ἀλλά δέν µπόρεσε. Ὁ Γέροντας χρησιµοποιοῦσε τήν περίπτωση τοῦ Γιωργάκη γιά νά ἀποδείξη πόσο µεγάλη εἶναι ἡ πλάνη αὐτῶν πού νοµίζουν ὅτι ὅλες οἱ θρησκεῖες εἶναι ἴδιες, ὅλες τόν ἴδιο Θεό πιστεύουν, καί ὅτι δέν διαφέρουν οἱ Θιβετιανοί µοναχοί ἀπό τούς Ὀρθοδόξους.




Off Topic


 :Worthy: Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει ταινία. Θα είναι η καλτιά της χιλιετίας μιλάμε :Worthy:

----------


## paspro

> Ο άγιος του Πειραιά πάντως ασχολείται με άλλα σοβαρότερα θέματα.


Θα το γνωρίζει απο προσωπική εμπειρία μάλλον.  :Laughing:

----------


## alekan

> Θα το γνωρίζει απο προσωπική εμπειρία μάλλον.


Τσιμπάνε κιόλας τα παλιογένια....

----------


## GetRid

> Τσιμπάνε κιόλας τα παλιογένια....


Επέτρεψε τον "Σεβασμιότατο" να γνωρίζει καλύτερα..  :Laughing:

----------


## OxAp0d0

......

----------


## Estela

Είδα την είδηση, δεν έχω να πω πολλά ... Ακούστηκαν άλλωστε τόσα πολλά ... Γράφτηκαν άλλα τόσα ... Φώναξαν όλοι ... Τέλος, ο νεαρός που δημιούργησε τη σελίδα για την οποία έγινε λόγος έδωσε συνέντευξη στον Μπαξεβάνη, στο "Κουτί της Πανδώρας" ... Δεν θα κρίνω εγώ αν είναι "σοβαρός" δημοσιογράφος ή ό,τι άλλο, απλά το αναφέρω. Όμως, θέλω να πω, ότι όποιος δεν θέλει να πιστεύει, δεν ασχολείται ... Δεν προκαλεί, δεν χλευάζει ... Απλά ο νεαρός ξεπέρασε τα όρια και πιάστηκε κορόϊδο του εαυτού του, καθώς ήταν αναμενόμενο να έχει συνέχεια η πράξη του ... Γιατί άγγιξε ένα "δημοφιλές" θέμα, τη θρησκεία. Εκεί υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι όσους τον έριξαν στη πυρρά, καθώς δεν διαφέρουν από την ίδια μισαλλοδοξία που εκείνος χλεύασε τον Γέροντα Παϊσιο, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι προτιμότερο να σιωπά κανείς και να κοιτάζει απλώς τη δουλειά του, τη ζωή του, τις σχέσεις του ... 

Το απόσπασμα της συνέντευξης ...

Ποιος είναι ο δημιουργός της αμφιλεγόμενης σελίδας 

- - - Updated - - -

Όχι ρε OxApOdO με πρόλαβες !!!!!!!!!

----------


## PopManiac

> Είδα την είδηση, δεν έχω να πω πολλά ... Ακούστηκαν άλλωστε τόσα πολλά ... Γράφτηκαν άλλα τόσα ... Φώναξαν όλοι ... Τέλος, ο νεαρός που δημιούργησε τη σελίδα για την οποία έγινε λόγος έδωσε συνέντευξη στον Μπαξεβάνη, στο "Κουτί της Πανδώρας" ... Δεν θα κρίνω εγώ αν είναι "σοβαρός" δημοσιογράφος ή ό,τι άλλο, απλά το αναφέρω. Όμως, θέλω να πω, ότι όποιος δεν θέλει να πιστεύει, δεν ασχολείται ... Δεν προκαλεί, δεν χλευάζει ... Απλά ο νεαρός ξεπέρασε τα όρια και πιάστηκε κορόϊδο του εαυτού του, καθώς ήταν αναμενόμενο να έχει συνέχεια η πράξη του ... Γιατί άγγιξε ένα "δημοφιλές" θέμα, τη θρησκεία. Εκεί υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι όσους τον έριξαν στη πυρρά, καθώς δεν διαφέρουν από που με την ίδια μισαλλοδοξία εκείνος χλεύασε τον Γέροντα Παϊσιο, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι προτιμότερο να σιωπά κανείς και να κοιτάζει απλώς τη δουλειά του, τη ζωή του, τις σχέσεις του ... 
> 
> Το απόσπασμα της συνέντευξης ...
> 
> Ποιος είναι ο δημιουργός της αμφιλεγόμενης σελίδας 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όχι ρε OxApOdO με πρόλαβες !!!!!!!!!


Καλές οι παραινέσεις, αλλά το θέμα είναι άλλο - και εδώ υπάρχει μία κατάσταση "άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε".

Αν κανείς προσβάλλεται από τα λεγόμενα κάποιου (δεν ασχολούμαι τώρα αν είναι σάτιρα, ύβρη, whateva) ας κινηθεί δικαστικά προς επίλυσιν.

Όταν όμως επιστρατεύονται κρατικά assets για να κυνηγήσουν έναν στο ΦΒ ο οποίος δεν έχει διαπράξει ποινικό αδίκημα τότε κάτι βρωμά και δεν σηκώνει δικαιολογία.

Όταν δε:

1. Η ΔΗΕ μέχρι στιγμής - εξ όσων γνωρίζω - δεν αποστασιοποιείται από τις καταγγελίες της ΧΑ και συνεπώς η ΧΑ φαίνεται να έχει δώσει στίγμα εδώ 
2. Οι δικαστικές αρχές κινούνται με ταχύτητα αστραπής όταν υποθέσεις βιασμών (πχ) έχουν τεθεί στον πάγο και αναμένονται αι προβλεπόμεναι διαδικασίαι, τότε it smells even more

Aν κανείς προσβάλλεται που τον Παστίτσιο τον λέω Παστίτσιο τότε ας κοπιάσει να μου στείλει εξώδικο.

Αν όμως επειδή εδώ γράφω πως ο Παΐσιος έβγαζε φράγκα από απατεωνιές της πλάκας - και αν όχι αυτός τότε σίγουρα οι "ερμηνευτές" του συγγραφείς και τηλεπωλητές - η ΔΗΕ αύριο με ψάχνει τότε η διαφορά μεταξύ ημών και Ταλιμπάν κλπ άλλων θεοκρατών έγκειται μόνο στο μέγεθος αντιδράσεων όπου εκείνοι είναι πολύ πιο ουγκ...

- - - Updated - - -

Παρενθετικά, θα ήθελα επίσης να μάθω πόσο κόστισε αυτή η "επιχείρηση" της ΔΗΕ στον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο. Δλδ για να ταυτοποιήσουν και να μπουζουριάσουν έναν τέτοιο δημόσιο κίνδυνο, πόσες ανθρωποώρες δαπανήθηκαν, πόσο κόστισαν, έγιναν υπερωρίες κλπ... Έτσι να έχουμε μια εικόνα.

Αλλά τι λέω εγώ ο αφελής τώρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## c4lex

> Αν όμως επειδή εδώ γράφω πως ο Παΐσιος έβγαζε φράγκα από απατεωνιές της πλάκας - και αν όχι αυτός τότε σίγουρα οι "ερμηνευτές" του συγγραφείς και τηλεπωλητές - η ΔΗΕ αύριο με ψάχνει τότε η διαφορά μεταξύ ημών και Ταλιμπάν κλπ άλλων θεοκρατών έγκειται μόνο στο μέγεθος αντιδράσεων όπου εκείνοι είναι πολύ πιο ουγκ...


Ο ίδιος δεν έβγαζε λεφτά, ούτε ήταν απατεώνας. Αυτοί που βγάζουν τα βιβλία από την άλλη... ΔΓ/ΔΑ.

----------


## Estela

Διάβασα τα όσα γράφεις PopManiac,
Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάνεις quote τα όσα έγραψα; Που είναι το πρόβλημα σου; ...
Προφανώς και κάτι "βρωμάει" στην ιστορία ... Από τη στιγμή που η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι στη βουλή και το θέμα τέθηκε στη βουλή από αυτούς περίμενε και άλλα τέτοια απείρου κάλλους επεισόδια ... 

Και ούτε εγώ είμαι αφελής ...

Τα σέβη μου ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο ίδιος δεν έβγαζε λεφτά, ούτε ήταν απατεώνας. Αυτοί που βγάζουν τα βιβλία από την άλλη... ΔΓ/ΔΑ.


Και εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει να έβγαλε χρήματα ή να ήταν απατεώνας ... Συμφωνώ μαζί σου c4alex ...

----------


## 21706

Να πούμε επίσης ότι το βιβλίο (104 σελίδες) στο οποίο
περιλαμβάνεται και η ιστορία του Γιωργάκη από το Θιβέτ
είναι επίσημη έκδοση του Γενικού Επιτελείου Στρατού.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/31115834/paisios

----------


## paspro

> Να πούμε επίσης ότι το βιβλίο (104 σελίδες) στο οποίο
> περιλαμβάνεται και η ιστορία του Γιωργάκη από το Θιβέτ
> είναι επίσημη έκδοση του Γενικού Επιτελείου Στρατού.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/31115834/paisios


Κάποιος στρατιωτικός έχει γράψει το βιβλίο οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που περιέχει τέτοιες ανοησίες.

----------


## BlindG

> Διάβασα τα όσα γράφεις PopManiac,
> Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάνεις quote τα όσα έγραψα; Που είναι το πρόβλημα σου; ...
> Προφανώς και κάτι "βρωμάει" στην ιστορία ... Από τη στιγμή που η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι στη βουλή και το θέμα τέθηκε στη βουλή από αυτούς περίμενε και άλλα τέτοια απείρου κάλλους επεισόδια ... 
> 
> Και ούτε εγώ είμαι αφελής ...
> 
> Τα σέβη μου ...



To να λες οτι σε μια Δημοκρατία, πιάστηκε κάποιος "κορόιδο του εαυτού του" επειδή χλεύασε έναν πεθαμένο αντί να κοιτάζει τη ζωή του τη δουλειά του και τις σχέσεις του... αντί να καταδικάζεις ευθέως ένα φασιστικό σύστημα που αρνείται να μπουζουριάσει βιαστές και απατεώνες που έχουν κατακλέψει τη χώρα ενώ κινητοποιείται με νέφτι στα πισινά για να κάνει τσακωτό έναν άνθρωπο που έγραψε κάτι στο facebook, είναι το -λιγότερο- αφελές.

Αλλά φταίμε εμείς που μας αρέσει τόσο πολύ το παστίτσιο με ανάμεικτο τριπλοτσιγαρισμένο κιμά και μπόλικα αυγά στη μπεσαμελ (=>πιο ανθυγιεινό πεθαίνεις  :Yahooooo:  ).

----------


## Estela

> To να λες οτι σε μια Δημοκρατία, πιάστηκε κάποιος "κορόιδο του εαυτού του" επειδή χλεύασε έναν πεθαμένο αντί να κοιτάζει τη ζωή του τη δουλειά του και τις σχέσεις του... αντί να καταδικάζεις ευθέως ένα φασιστικό σύστημα που αρνείται να μπουζουριάσει βιαστές και απατεώνες που έχουν κατακλέψει τη χώρα ενώ κινητοποιείται με νέφτι στα πισινά για να κάνει τσακωτό έναν άνθρωπο που έγραψε κάτι στο facebook, είναι το -λιγότερο- αφελές.
> 
> Αλλά φταίμε εμείς που μας αρέσει τόσο πολύ το παστίτσιο με ανάμεικτο τριπλοτσιγαρισμένο κιμά και μπόλικα αυγά στη μπεσαμελ (=>πιο ανθυγιεινό πεθαίνεις  ).


Κάνε μου μια χάρη ... Γύρνα στα μακαρόνια σου και μην με ενοχλείς. Δεν είμαι καθόλου αφελής. Μάθε να διαβάζεις τι έγραψα και ξανά - έλα ...

----------


## FuS

BlindG, φυσικά και είναι τραγελαφικά τα όσα συνέβησαν και το πόσο άμεση ήταν η κινητοποίηση σε αυτό το ζήτημα. Φυσικά και ήταν γελοίος ο λόγος για να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Από την άλλη βέβαια αυτά που έγραψε πείραξαν αρκετούς γιατί άγγιξε ευαίσθητο κομμάτι. 
Προσωπικά δεν με πείραξε ούτε με άγγιξε γιατί δεν είμαι και τόσο της θρησκείας (και -ειδικά- δεν είμαι καθόλου της εκκλησίας) αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι πολύς κόσμος πιστεύει και απλά θα πρέπει να είναι σεβαστό όπως και εκείνοι θα πρέπει να σέβονται αντίστοιχα τους αλλόθρησκους ή εκείνους που δεν πιστεύουν.

Η Estela ανέφερε αυτό, ότι κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν δηλαδή. Δεν είπε ότι καλώς ενεργοποιήθηκε όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι με την ΔΗΕ.. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα. Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει. 

Και για να μην γίνονται και παρεξηγήσεις. 
Φυσικά και είμαι 'κατά' στο πανηγύρι που στήθηκε και για το ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε όλος ο μηχανισμός τόσο άμεσα που σε άλλες πιο (πολύ) σημαντικές περιπτώσεις κοιμόντουσαν όρθιοι..
Φταίει και ο ένας, φταίει και ο άλλος απλά ο ένας πολύ περισσότερο γιατί λειτουργεί σαν τραμπούκος.

Επίσης δεν είναι και το καλύτερο το να χλευάζεις έναν πεθαμένο διότι είναι άνανδρο.



Off Topic


		Tα άλλα που γράφεις με τα παστίτσια είναι off topic και imo κάνεις flame (επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει και το άλλο νήμα)

----------


## Estela

Δεν έχω να διορθώσω σε τίποτα τον FuS γιατί κατάλαβε τι εννοούσα. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που εσύ BlindG κατάλαβες και συγκράτησες αυτά που ήθελες να καταλάβεις. 
Το να χλευάζεις δημόσια, ανώνυμα, κάποιον που έχει πεθάνει και που δεν έβλαψε και κανέναν από όσο έχω ακούσει όσο ήταν εν ζωή είναι από μόνο του άνανδρη πράξη. Στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει γίνει διαχωρισμός εκκλησίας - κράτους τα φαινόμενα που θα αγγίζουν τέτοια θέματα που αφορούν τη γενικότερη πλειοψηφία του λαού, - καλώς ή κακώς - θα είναι συχνά ... Για αυτό καλύτερα ο καθένας να κρατάει την όποια "σατυρική" γνώμη του για τον εαυτό του και να μην προκαλεί.

----------


## Anasazi

ΟΚ,κι εγω υπηρξα troll και μαλιστα πασιγνωστο στο Facebook αλλα σε μερικα πραγματα πρεπει να ξερεις που να σταματας....γιατι αν δε ξερεις δινεις αφορμη και βημα σε κατι ανθρωπους των σπηλαιων που με το που εγινε γνωστη η ειδηση αρχισαν κι αυτοι να γραφουν στο Facebook και σε διαφορα forum κτλ " Καλα να παθεις καρ***η , μακαρι να σου κανουν τον κ***ο να στη φυλακη " και κατι παρομοιες βλακειες , και μετα να σου το παιζουν οπαδοι της αγαπης και της αδελφοσυνης....  :Respekt:

----------


## FuS

Eγώ πάντως Estela θα συμφωνήσω σε όσα γράφεις  :Smile: 
Και το ότι προκάλεσε κάποιους είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Ουσιαστικά χάνεται κάπου και ο σεβασμός στα (όποια) πιστεύω του άλλου. Και η "σάτιρα" ακόμη (η όποια σάτιρα) έχει κάποια όρια.
(άσχετα με τα 'τραγικά' που συνέβησαν μετά με την ΔΗΕ..)

Τώρα, χλευασμός (ακόμη χειρότερα, σε δημόσιο μέσο) είναι εντελώς άνανδρο. Χλευάζεις κάποιον ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει πόσο μάλλον να υποστηρίξει την θέση του και τον εαυτό του. Βολικό επίσης.

----------


## Estela

Ισχύει. Συμφωνώ στο ότι είναι βολικό. Έτσι είναι FuS. Απλά όσο είναι χωρίς συγκράτηση ο νεαρός άθεος και όσο αντίστοιχα υπάρχει φανατισμός μέχρι εκτυφλωτικού σημείου, τόσο θα γινόμαστε δέκτες τέτοιων συμπεριφορών. Πιθανών, να υπάρχουν και άλλα επεισόδια μετά από αυτό. Όμως κάπου καταντάει κουραστικό και στο τέλος κανείς δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε κάποιο λογικό συμπέρασμα. Όμως εγώ στέκομαι και στη συνέντευξη και έβγαλα αρκετά συμπεράσματα. Ακόμα ο νεαρός δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι απευθύνεται σε κάποιον που δεν ζει ... Και συνεχίζει να λέει τα δικά του ... Είναι λυπηρό και άνανδρο ...

----------


## FuS

Είναι σωστά αυτά που λες και γενικά έχουμε να δούμε και χειρότερα..
(άτιμη νύστα (και σκοτάδι), δεν βλέπω τι πλήκτρα πατάω  :Razz:  )

----------


## kourampies

> Ακόμα ο νεαρός δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι απευθύνεται σε κάποιον που δεν ζει ... Και συνεχίζει να λέει τα δικά του ... Είναι λυπηρό και άνανδρο ...


Δηλαδή όποιος πεθάνει αυτομάτως αποκτά ασυλία από σαρκασμό, σάτιρα, κριτική και σχολιασμό, και ότι (ανοησία) πει θεωρείται δεδομένο;

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτό τον ακραίο εκθειασμό των νεκρών.

----------


## Burning Skies

@Estela + FuS

Παιδια νομιζω οτι ειστε λιγο offtopic. Το ζητημα στο thread (συμφωνα και με τον τιτλο του) δεν ειναι αν καλως εκανε ο νεαρος οτι εκανε. 
Το ζητημα ειναι η πρακτικη της ΔΗΕ που ειναι συμβατη με πρακτικες απολιτιστων θεοκρατικων κρατων.

----------


## Revolution

> Δεν θα το ελεγα αυτο, δυστυχως... 
> Οπως και να εχει αντιπαραθεσεις αναμεσα σε φανατικους πιστους και φανατικους απιστους ειναι ιδιαιτερα κουραστικο να επαναλαμβανονται παντου και παντα.


Κουραστικες επισης ειναι και οι συνεχεις υποδειξεις.
Το θεμα αφορα μια συλληψη που εχει θρησκευτικες προεκτασεις αναποφευκτα θα οδηγηθουμε και σε θρησκευτικο debate αυτο ειναι η ουσια του forum και του καθε forum, οχι να μενει προσηλωμενος 100% στον τιτλο του θεματος.

Αν εχεις/τε τετοια εμμονη με το forumi-ικο savoir vivre αντε κλειδωστε το θεμα να τελειωνουμε μιας και σχεδον ολοι καταληξαμε στο οτι η συλληψη ηταν παραλογη και περιοριζει βασικες ατομικες ελευθεριες, κοινως το λυσαμε το θεμα οποιαδηποτε αλλη κουβεντα απαγορευετε.

Στην 4η σελιδα το εγραψα



> Ολοι ξερουμε προς τα που οδευει αυτο το νημα ετσι δεν ειναι

----------


## c4lex

Ξαναποστάρω το link του βιβλίου από κάποιον που τουλάχιστον έζησε τον γέροντα:

http://nikolaos.6te.net/athonites.html

Είναι το "ΓΕΡΩΝ ΠΑΪΣΙΟΣ Ο ΑΓΙΟΡΕΙΤΗΣ"  (Απευθείας link δεν γίνεται γιατί απαιτεί referrer url)

Μπορεί να μην έχει την "καταιγιστική δράση" του αντίστοιχου βιβλίου του στρατιωτικού βέβαια.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

@revolution σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Ο νεαρός εξύβρισε την θρησκεία ή όσοι πλουτίζουν από βιβλία σχετικά με θαύματα και άλλες ηλιθιότητες για αφελείς...?? :Whistle:

----------


## Revolution

> Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Ο νεαρός εξύβρισε την θρησκεία ή όσοι πλουτίζουν από βιβλία σχετικά με θαύματα και άλλες ηλιθιότητες για αφελείς...??


Αυτο το ρωτησα κι εγω.
Ξερουμε
1) Τι δικογραφια σχηματιστηκε? Γιατι *ακριβως* κατηγορειτε?
2) Ξερουμε *ακριβως*  τι ειπε και τι εγραψε? Εβρισε? Συκοφαντησε? 

Οχι τι ακουσαμε αλλα τι ξερουμε.
Καποια ss? Καποιο cached content? Κατι.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Κουραστικες επισης ειναι και οι συνεχεις υποδειξεις.
> Το θεμα αφορα μια συλληψη που εχει θρησκευτικες προεκτασεις αναποφευκτα θα οδηγηθουμε και σε θρησκευτικο debate αυτο ειναι η ουσια του forum και του καθε forum, οχι να μενει προσηλωμενος 100% στον τιτλο του θεματος.
> 
> Αν εχεις/τε τετοια εμμονη με το forumi-ικο savoir vivre αντε κλειδωστε το θεμα να τελειωνουμε μιας και σχεδον ολοι καταληξαμε στο οτι η συλληψη ηταν παραλογη και περιοριζει βασικες ατομικες ελευθεριες, κοινως το λυσαμε το θεμα οποιαδηποτε αλλη κουβεντα απαγορευετε.
> 
> Στην 4η σελιδα το εγραψα


Κατσε ρε μεγαλε, δεν εχεις βαρεθει να την λες στους πιστους; Αλλη δουλεια δεν εχεις; Ανοιξε τουλαχιστον ενα thread του τυπου "οι πιστοι ειναι ηλιθιοι" και εκτονωσου εκει. Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο αυτο και επιμενεις να κανεις hijack καθε νημα επειδη εσυ θεωρεις οτι εξαντληθηκε; 
Εν προκειμενω μπαινοντας ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ στην οδο της οπαδικης (διοτι οπαδος εισαι και εσυ) αντιπαραθεσης χανεται ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ η ουσια του νηματος που δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με το αν ειχε δικιο ή οχι ο παστιτσιος, ουτε αν εκανε καλη ή κακη σατιρα ΑΛΛΑ με το πως αντιμετωπιστηκε απο τις αρχες.

Το να βαζετε λοιπον το κομματι πιστη ή μη πιστη στην εξισωση απλα αποπροσανατολιζει ξεκαθαρα απο την ουσια της υποθεσης.

----------


## no_logo

> Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Ο νεαρός εξύβρισε την θρησκεία ή όσοι πλουτίζουν από βιβλία σχετικά με θαύματα και άλλες ηλιθιότητες για αφελείς...??


Αυτό θα είναι και το ζήτημα με το οποίο θα ασχοληθεί το δικαστήριο λογικά
η ΔΗΕ θα λέει το πρώτο και η υπεράσπιση του παστίτσιου το δεύτερο

----------


## c4lex

> Μια ερώτηση κρίσεως. Ο νεαρός εξύβρισε την θρησκεία ή όσοι πλουτίζουν από βιβλία σχετικά με θαύματα και άλλες ηλιθιότητες για αφελείς...??


Ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται το δεύτερο, όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο που πόσταραν estala και OxAp0d0. Θαύματα συμβαίνουν. Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο διακριτικά από εναέριες μάχες Καλόγερου vs Σαολίν και Shoryuken.  :Razz: 
Άρρωστοι χωρίς ιατρική εξήγηση γίνονται καλά κοκ. Τώρα, ανάλογα τι πιστεύεις το ονομάζεις θαύμα/τύχη/ανικανότητα γιατρών/whatever.

----------


## Dark_Rex

http://parallhlografos.wordpress.com...%CF%84%CE%BF/#

 :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτό θα είναι και το ζήτημα με το οποίο θα ασχοληθεί το δικαστήριο λογικά
> η ΔΗΕ θα λέει το πρώτο και η υπεράσπιση του παστίτσιου το δεύτερο


...Και έτσι τυχόν και πέσει σε μια δικαστή που είχα δει τυχαία πριν 3 χρόνια σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου με κώτσο μαλλιά και φτηνό ταγεράκι από εκείνες τις θεούσες του Σωτήρα, την έκατσε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 21706

> Ξαναποστάρω το link του βιβλίου από κάποιον που τουλάχιστον έζησε τον γέροντα:
> http://nikolaos.6te.net/athonites.html
> Είναι το "ΓΕΡΩΝ ΠΑΪΣΙΟΣ Ο ΑΓΙΟΡΕΙΤΗΣ"  (Απευθείας link δεν γίνεται γιατί απαιτεί referrer url)
> Μπορεί να μην έχει την "καταιγιστική δράση" του αντίστοιχου βιβλίου του στρατιωτικού βέβαια.


Το βιβλίο του ΓΕΣ λέει αυτά:
Επιλεγμένα κεφάλαια από το μόλις εκδοθέν βιβλίο του Ιερομόναχου Ισαάκ
ΒΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ ΠΑΪΣΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΡΕΙΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΝ ΟΡΟΣ

Για το βιβλίο αυτό δες εδώ:




> Μια συστηματική βιογραφία του Γέροντα Παϊσίου. Πρόκειται για το καλύτερο βιβλίο που έχει κυκλοφορήσει για τον Γέροντα Παϊσιο. Το έχει γράψει ο π. Ισαάκ ο οποίος ήταν ένας χαρισματικός γέροντας και κοιμήθηκε πριν λίγα χρόνια με αποτέλεσμα να μην προλάβει να τελειώσει την συγγραφή αυτού του βιβλίου. Έτσι την ολοκλήρωσαν τα πνευματικοπαίδια του με κάποια καθυστέρηση. Το βιβλίο είναι δεμένο, έχει αρκετές ανέκδοτες φωτογραφίες του γέροντα, πολύ όμορφη γραμματοσειρά και όμορφα σχέδια. 717 σελ.


Δεν είναι σαφές αν ο Γιωργάκης από το Θιβέτ είναι προϊόν του Παΐσιου
ή των «πνευματικοπαιδιών» του αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία.

----------


## Revolution

> Κατσε ρε μεγαλε, δεν εχεις βαρεθει να την λες στους πιστους; Αλλη δουλεια δεν εχεις; Ανοιξε τουλαχιστον ενα thread του τυπου "οι πιστοι ειναι ηλιθιοι" και εκτονωσου εκει. Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο αυτο και επιμενεις να κανεις hijack καθε νημα επειδη εσυ θεωρεις οτι εξαντληθηκε; 
> Εν προκειμενω μπαινοντας ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ στην οδο της οπαδικης (διοτι οπαδος εισαι και εσυ) αντιπαραθεσης χανεται ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ η ουσια του νηματος που δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με το αν ειχε δικιο ή οχι ο παστιτσιος, ουτε αν εκανε καλη ή κακη σατιρα ΑΛΛΑ με το πως αντιμετωπιστηκε απο τις αρχες.
> 
> Το να βαζετε λοιπον το κομματι πιστη ή μη πιστη στην εξισωση απλα αποπροσανατολιζει ξεκαθαρα απο την ουσια της υποθεσης.


Και σου ξαναλεω η συζητηση μπορει να απλωσει αναλογα με την φυση του θεματος.
Οριστε τα μηνυματα μου στο νημα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=923643

Ελαχιστα με ενδιαφερει το τι πιστευει ο καθενας το περασα αυτο το τριπακι προ πολλου δεν ασχολουμε με debates υπαρχει δεν υπαρχει ουτε στα forums ουτε στον περιγυρο μου, εξ'ου και το "οπαδος" ειναι αστοχο.
Με τον c4lex διαφωνουμε στην εφαρμογη της λογικης οχι στην υπαρξη θεου, ουτε θεωρω τον c4lex φανατικο πιστο αν τον θεωρουσα δεν θα συζητουσα μαζ του.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται το δεύτερο, όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο που πόσταραν estala και OxAp0d0. Θαύματα συμβαίνουν. Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο διακριτικά από εναέριες μάχες Καλόγερου vs Σαολίν και Shoryuken. 
> Άρρωστοι χωρίς ιατρική εξήγηση γίνονται καλά κοκ. Τώρα, ανάλογα τι πιστεύεις το ονομάζεις θαύμα/τύχη/ανικανότητα γιατρών/whatever.


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι ισχυρίζεται ο ίδιος. Με ενδιαφέρει αντικειμενικά τι γίνεται. Ο Λιακό σε κάθε εκπομπή του έχει και από ένα ΄"βιβλίο" σχετικό με τα θαύματα του γέροντα. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι κάθε άλλο παρά ασκητής ήταν ο γέρων, αφού τον έζησαν "από κοντά" αρκετοί "συγγραφείς". 

Φυσικά και ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα συμβαίνουν, αλλά είναι μέγιστη αφέλεια (τουλάχιστον) να αποδίδονται σε γέροντες, "οσίες" (του Αιγάλεω) και νερά του Καματερού.  :Wink:

----------


## c4lex

> Δεν είναι σαφές αν ο Γιωργάκης από το Θιβέτ είναι προϊόν του Παΐσιου
> ή των «πνευματικοπαιδιών» του αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία.


Έχει σημασία αν είναι αληθινή μερτυρία ή μια πλασμένη ιστορία να πουλήσει βιβλία. Ο Παίσιος είχε μιλήσει για την πλάνη των ανατολικών θρησκειών γιατί εκείνη την εποχή γινόταν πολύς ντόρος γύρω από το θέμα. Αλλά αυτά που έλεγε δεν ήταν ότι ισχύουν ή δεν ισχύουν γιατί η μία πίστη κέρδισε την άλλη στο street fighting. Τόνισε ότι ο σκοπός της ορθόδοξης πίστης είναι η επιδίωξη του απόλυτα καλού, ενώ των ανατολικών θρησκειών, την νιρβάνα. Τώρα, ποιός έχει δίκιο και γιατί είναι άσχετο με το θέμα, αλλά ως προς το θέμα: Είναι διαφορετικό να έχει πει Α ο γέροντας και να λένε Β κάποιοι για να πουλήσουν βιβλία. Το Β καλά κάνει και το σατυρίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε.




> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι ισχυρίζεται ο ίδιος. Με ενδιαφέρει αντικειμενικά τι γίνεται. Ο Λιακό σε κάθε εκπομπή του έχει και από ένα ΄"βιβλίο" σχετικό με τα θαύματα του γέροντα. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι κάθε άλλο παρά ασκητής ήταν ο γέρων, αφού τον έζησαν "από κοντά" αρκετοί "συγγραφείς". 
> 
> Φυσικά και ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα συμβαίνουν, αλλά είναι μέγιστη αφέλεια (τουλάχιστον) να αποδίδονται σε γέροντες, "οσίες" (του Αιγάλεω) και νερά του Καματερού.


Ίσως και το βιβλίο του Λιακό τότε χρησιμοποιεί τον Γέροντα να πουλήσει? Δεν ξέρω, υποθέτω.. 
Το που θα αποδώσεις το κάθε τι εξαρτάται από το τι πιστεύεις ότι ισχύει. Εσύ δεν πιστεύεις στον Θεό και συνεπώς θεωρείς την πίστη αφελής. Το αντίστροφο θα σου πει κάποιος που πιστεύει. That's fine.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ...Και έτσι τυχόν και πέσει σε μια δικαστή που είχα δει τυχαία πριν 3 χρόνια σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου με κώτσο μαλλιά και φτηνό ταγεράκι από εκείνες τις θεούσες του Σωτήρα, την έκατσε


Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι και να γίνει, αν το τραβήξει στην Ευρώπη το θέμα, θα δικαιωθεί ακόμα κι αν τώρα του τύχει κάποια τοπική άπαρτη θεούσα (αν είναι αρκετά γκαντέμης να του τύχει και στο Εφετείο).

----------


## 21706

> Έχει σημασία αν είναι αληθινή μερτυρία ή μια πλασμένη ιστορία να πουλήσει βιβλία.


Αληθινή αποκλείεται να είναι, όποιος κι αν την έγραψε.
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό.

----------


## no_logo

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι και να γίνει, αν το τραβήξει στην Ευρώπη το θέμα, θα δικαιωθεί ακόμα κι αν τώρα του τύχει κάποια τοπική άπαρτη θεούσα (αν είναι αρκετά γκαντέμης να του τύχει και στο Εφετείο).



η δικαίωση στο ΕΔΑΔ δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία, πέρα από τον συμβολισμό και κάποιο μικρό πρόστιμο που βάζουν, καθαρά τυπικό.
Τις αποφάσεις του ΕΔΑΔ αν θέλει το ελληνικό κράτος τις εφαρμόζει, παράδειγμα η μειονοτική ένωση Ξάνθης
http://george-doudos.blogspot.gr/2012/04/blog-post.html

----------


## c4lex

> Αληθινή αποκλείεται να είναι, όποιος κι αν την έγραψε.
> Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό.


Γράφονται και πιο ασυνήθιστα στην Αγία γραφή. Πράγματα που και έχουν επιστημονική εήγηση και αποδίδονται σαν θαύματα. Πρέπει να προσέξει κανείς ότι υπάρχει λεπτή γραμμή ανάμεσα στο πως συμβαίνει κάτι και στο γιατί. Για την συγκεκριμένη ιστορία, προφανώς δεν παίζανε haduken με τον θιβετιανό, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται η ιστορία να ήταν διαφορετική και να αποδώθηκε όπως γούσταρε ο εκδότης (διαστρέβλωση που πάντα συμβαίνει σε ιστορίες από στόμα σε στόμα, ακόμα και χωρίς κερδοσκοπικό σκοπό). I don't know. 

Για τις ανατολικές θρησκείες πάντως, αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPLow...edded&t=44m09s

Μην σταθείτε στο αν έχει δίκιο ή όχι (είναι άσχετο με το θέμα), απλά παρατηρήστε ότι δεν μιλά για δυνατότερες υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις κοκ..

----------


## Revolution

> =προφανώς δεν παίζανε haduken με τον θιβετιανό


Γιατι? Που το ξερεις?

----------


## 21706

> Για την συγκεκριμένη ιστορία, προφανώς δεν παίζανε haiduken με τον θιβετιανό, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται η ιστορία να ήταν διαφορετική και να αποδώθηκε όπως γούσταρε ο εκδότης (διαστρέβλωση που πάντα συμβαίνει σε ιστορίες από στόμα σε στόμα, ακόμα και χωρίς κερδοσκοπικό σκοπό). I don't know.


Μα ο εκδότης (δηλαδή το ΓΕΣ) λέει ότι  είναι επιλεγμένα 
κεφάλαια από το βιβλίο του Ιερομόναχου Ισαάκ.
Λες να είναι επινόηση κάποιου συνταγματάρχη που την
κατάπιε αμάσητη το ΓΕΣ;

----------


## c4lex

> Γιατι? Που το ξερεις?


Δεν το ξέρω, υποθέτω.




> Μα ο εκδότης (δηλαδή το ΓΕΣ) λέει ότι  είναι επιλεγμένα 
> κεφάλαια από το βιβλίο του Ιερομόναχου Ισαάκ.
> Λες να είναι επινόηση κάποιου συνταγματάρχη που την
> κατάπιε αμάσητη το ΓΕΣ;


Γιατί, αποκλείεται ο Ισαακ να τα μετέφερε λάθος ή Το ΓΕΣ να έσφαλε?


Off Topic


		Στρατό δεν έχεις πάει?  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

> Γράφονται και πιο ασυνήθιστα στην Αγία γραφή. Πράγματα που και έχουν επιστημονική εήγηση και αποδίδονται σαν θαύματα.


Να αναφέρεις τουλάχιστον ένα ασυνήθιστο πράγμα ή θαύμα που γράφει η....Αγία γραφή, και να το εξηγήσεις επιστημονικά. Ξεκίνα το ψάξιμο.

----------


## c4lex

> Να αναφέρεις τουλάχιστον ένα πράγμα που γράφει η....Αγία γραφή, και να το εξηγήσεις επιστημονικά. Ξεκίνα το ψάξιμο.


Μωησής vs Φαραώ. Κοκκίνησε η θάλασσα και ψόφησαν ψάρια. Συνέπεσε με έκρξη ηφαιστείου που εξηγούσε το πως και στα δυο φαινόμενα.

Πέρασα δάσκαλε?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> Γιατί, αποκλείεται ο Ισαακ να τα μετέφερε λάθος ή Το ΓΕΣ να έσφαλε?
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στρατό δεν έχεις πάει?


Το ΓΕΣ και οι μοναχοί δεν κάνουν ποτέ σφάλματα.

----------


## c4lex

> Το ΓΕΣ και οι μοναχοί δεν κάνουν ποτέ σφάλματα.




Off Topic


 :Laughing: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, τέτοια strawman fallacies καταρρίπτει ο Dawkins. Κανείς άνθρωπος δεν είναι αλάνθαστος.  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

> Μωησής vs Φαραώ. Κοκκίνησε η θάλασσα και ψόφησαν ψάρια. Συνέπεσε με έκρξη ηφαιστείου που εξηγούσε το πως και στα δυο φαινόμενα.
> 
> Πέρασα δάσκαλε?


Όχι από την κοιλιά σου. Τεκμηριωμένα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Γράφονται και πιο ασυνήθιστα στην Αγία γραφή. Πράγματα που και έχουν επιστημονική εήγηση και αποδίδονται σαν θαύματα. Πρέπει να προσέξει κανείς ότι υπάρχει λεπτή γραμμή ανάμεσα στο πως συμβαίνει κάτι και στο γιατί. Για την συγκεκριμένη ιστορία, προφανώς δεν παίζανε haduken με τον θιβετιανό, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται η ιστορία να ήταν διαφορετική και να αποδώθηκε όπως γούσταρε ο εκδότης (διαστρέβλωση που πάντα συμβαίνει σε ιστορίες από στόμα σε στόμα, ακόμα και χωρίς κερδοσκοπικό σκοπό). I don't know. 
> 
> Για τις ανατολικές θρησκείες πάντως, αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPLow...edded&t=44m09s
> 
> Μην σταθείτε στο αν έχει δίκιο ή όχι (είναι άσχετο με το θέμα), απλά παρατηρήστε ότι δεν μιλά για δυνατότερες υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις κοκ..


c4lex, είναι φανερή η προσπάθειά σου να μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση σε θεολογικά μονοπάτια. Να επαναλάβω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Απλά για την ιστορία να αναφέρω ότι διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτά που υποστηρίζεις και θεωρώ την αφήγηση του μοναχού, ειδικά σε ότι έχει σχέση με τις ανατολικές θρησκείες μνημείο ανακριβειών και διαστρεβλώσεων της ιστορικής αλήθειας πού είτε λέγονται σκόπιμα είτε λέγονται λόγω επιφανειακής γνώσης - ημιμάθειας. 

Για παράδειγμα, ο μοναχισμός/προσευχή/αυτοσυγκέντρωση και διαλογισμός, προϋπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 5 αιώνες πριν την εμφάνιση του χριστιανισμού.  :Wink:

----------


## c4lex

> Όχι από την κοιλιά σου. Τεκμηριωμένα.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEpZDhrnUOI

- - - Updated - - -




> c4lex, είναι φανερή η προσπάθειά σου να μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση σε θεολογικά μονοπάτια. Να επαναλάβω ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Απλά για την ιστορία να αναφέρω ότι διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτά που υποστηρίζεις και θεωρώ την αφήγηση του μοναχού, ειδικά σε ότι έχει σχέση με τις ανατολικές θρησκείες μνημείο ανακριβειών και διαστρεβλώσεων της ιστορικής αλήθειας πού είτε λέγονται σκόπιμα είτε λέγονται λόγω επιφανειακής γνώσης - ημιμάθειας. 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, ο μοναχισμός/προσευχή/αυτοσυγκέντρωση και διαλογισμός, προϋπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 5 αιώνες πριν την εμφάνιση του χριστιανισμού.


Απλά μένεις στην λέξη "πήραν" που χρησιμοποιήσε ο μαθητής για να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα. Θεολογικά όμως, έχει δίκιο. Έχουν κοινά στοιχεία, αλλά διαφορετικό θεωρητικά στόχο. Παρόλα αυτά, αυτό που σου λέω είναι ότι αυτή η συζήτηση είναι άσχετη με το θέμα (δεν ξέρω γιατί ενώ το είπα αυτό explicitly, μου λες ότι εγώ ανοίγω θεολογικά θέματα  :Razz: ). Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είπε ο Παίσιος ότι οι ανατολικές θρησκείες είναι λάθος γιατί δέρνει τους Σαολίν χωρίς να σηκώνει το χέρι του καν...

Αυτά θεωρώ ότι ήταν επιπρόσθετα για να πουλήσει κάποιος βιβλία.

----------


## alekan

Φυσικά, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι οι επιστημονικές εικασίες, αντιτίθενται στο τι θες εσύ να μου αποδείξεις (όπου χάνεις τον καιρό σου btw).
Η Εβραϊκή μυθολογία,ώπς sorry, η Αγία Γραφή εννοούσα, έχει την ίδια θεολογική βαρύτητα με την Ελληνική Μυθολογία. Στην οποία επίσης διάφορα εξηγούνται επιστημονικά. 
Α, και επειδή δεν τα έχεις μελετήσει καλά, δεν κοκκίνησε η θάλασσα, αλλά ο Νείλος.
Θα μπορούσες να μου παραθέσεις αυτό, αντί για ντοκιμαντέρ 1,5 ώρας.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%...B3%CE%AD%CF%82


Επειδή, χάνω κι εγώ τον καιρό μου σε ανούσιο debate, το λήγω εδώ.

----------


## c4lex

Off Topic


		@alekan Το βρίσκω αστείο που σκοτώνεστε οι άθεοι να μου αποδείξετε ότι δεν ισχύουν ισχυρισμοί που δεν έκανα.  :Razz:  
Φυσικά εξηγούνται επιστημονικά και γεγονότα της ελληνικής μυθολογίας. So what? Δεν ήταν ούτε οι αρχαίοι παλαβοί. Αυτό που είπα, αν το ξαναδιαβάσεις, είναι ότι υπάρχει λεπτή γραμμή ανάμεσα στο πως έγινε κάτι και στο γιατί... Ανάλογα το τι πιστεύεις, το αποδίδεις αντίστοιχα.

----------


## alekan

Προσωπικά, δεν σκοτώνομαι για τίποτα. Αδιαφορώ για το τι πιστεύεις, όπως κάνω για πολύ κόσμο που συναναστρέφομαι και είναι "πιστός". Επίσης αδιαφορώ για το αν θα σου θίξω τα πιστεύω. Η όλη συνομιλία μαζί σου, ήταν για προσωπική μου τέρψη και μόνο.

----------


## PopManiac

> η δικαίωση στο ΕΔΑΔ δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία, πέρα από τον συμβολισμό και κάποιο μικρό πρόστιμο που βάζουν, καθαρά τυπικό.
> Τις αποφάσεις του ΕΔΑΔ αν θέλει το ελληνικό κράτος τις εφαρμόζει, παράδειγμα η μειονοτική ένωση Ξάνθης
> http://george-doudos.blogspot.gr/2012/04/blog-post.html


Και προσθέτω πως αν χρειαστεί η υπόθεση να φτάσει ΕΔΑΔ, τότε την έκατσε τη βάρκα ο άνθρωπος καθώς θα χρειαστεί μια 7ετία γεμάτη και θα έχει ήδη υποστεί τις συνέπειες του νόμου, δλδ ποινή φυλάκισης κλπ

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Και προσθέτω πως αν χρειαστεί η υπόθεση να φτάσει ΕΔΑΔ, τότε την έκατσε τη βάρκα ο άνθρωπος καθώς θα χρειαστεί μια 7ετία γεμάτη και θα έχει ήδη υποστεί τις συνέπειες του νόμου, δλδ ποινή φυλάκισης κλπ


Οπότε απλά το αφήνουμε στο έλεος του δικαστη με την εικόνα του χριστού πάνω απ το κεφάλι του?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Forum Runner

----------


## PopManiac

> Οπότε απλά το αφήνουμε στο έλεος του δικαστη με την εικόνα του χριστού πάνω απ το κεφάλι του?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Forum Runner


You lose the point και ας το ξαναπάμε μία.... Εννοείται πως θα φτάσει ΕΔΑΔ, εννοείται πως θα καταδικαστεί η Ελλάδα, εννοείται πως τότε θα ξαναπάει η υπόθεση στο εφετείο και εννοείται πως πιθανώς θα αθωωθεί.

Στο μεταξύ, αν χρειαστεί να φτάσει ΕΔΑΔ σημαίνει πως θα έχει καταδικαστεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και σημαίνει πως θα έχει υποστεί ταλαιπωρία ετών με όσα αρνητικά αυτό επιφέρει (λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο, ίσως και φυλακή) για κάτι γελοίο

Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα

----------


## maik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7UgW...layer_embedded

----------


## c4lex

> Προσωπικά, δεν σκοτώνομαι για τίποτα. Αδιαφορώ για το τι πιστεύεις, όπως κάνω για πολύ κόσμο που συναναστρέφομαι και είναι "πιστός". Επίσης αδιαφορώ για το αν θα σου θίξω τα πιστεύω. Η όλη συνομιλία μαζί σου, ήταν για προσωπική μου τέρψη και μόνο.


Μακάρι να αδιαφορείς πραγματικά. Η αδιαφορία είναι μια καλή αρχή στο να δεχτούμε την διαφορετικότητα. Έτσι δεν θα' χαμε περιττές λογοκρισίες.




Off Topic


		For the record, δεν είμαι ο πιστός που έχεις συνηθίσει. Αν θέλεις ντε και καλά να με πεις κάτι, αυτό θα ήταν μάλλον αγνωστικιστής χριστιανός. Στην πραγματικότητα, η θρησκεία και η επιστήμη έχουν διαφορετικά πεδία δράσης. Ούτε παρεξηγούμαι με τα δικά σου πιστεύω, απλά χρησιμοποιώ την λογική να ελέγξω τους πάντες ανεξαιρέτως. Αυτό συνήθως ενοχλεί θεϊστές και άθεους που πιστεύουν ότι η δική τους πίστη αποδεικνύεται κάπως επιστημονικά: Κάτι που είναι παντελώς λάνθασμένο.

----------


## no_logo

> Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα


Αυτό είναι το βαθύ κράτος της Ελλάδος

----------


## alekan



----------


## tiffany

Off Topic


		Σήμερα το πρωί πήγα σε ένα μνημόσυνο. Η Εκκλησία πολύ μικρή. Άναψα το κερί μου και βγήκα έξω γιατί η ζέστη ήταν αφόρητη ειδικά μέσα στην Εκκλησία. Καθόμασταν απ' έξω και συζητούσαμε με τους υπόλοιπους. Κάποια στιγμή μία κοπέλα είπε σε κάτι ηλικιωμένες κυρίες να τους πάει σκαμνάκια να μην κάθονται όρθιες. Η μία τότε σήκωσε το βλέμμα, την κοίταξε με μία απίστευτη κακία και έφερα το δάχτυλό της στο στόμα υποδηλώνοντας ότι έπρεπε να μην μιλήσει. Μετά το πέρας της λειτουργίας έβγαινε λαοθάλασσα από την μικρή εκκλησία σε σημείο που απόρησαν και οι ίδιοι οι πιστοί. Δεκάδες άτομα.

Λες και εμείς που πήγαμε δεν πήγαμε για τον αποθανόντα αλλά για κουτσομπολιό.
	

Όταν έχεις τέτοιους "πιστούς" Ταλιμπάν δεν πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει τίποτα.

Ο "Παστίτσιος" είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου. Υπάρχουν παπάδες που δεν επιτρέπουν γάμο και βάφτιση μαζί. Άλλος δεν υπέγραφε το πιστοποιητικό γάμου διότι έπεσαν πυροτεχνήματα στην πλατεία ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ από την εκκλησία.

----------


## BlindG

> Η Estela ανέφερε αυτό, ότι κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν δηλαδή. Δεν είπε ότι καλώς ενεργοποιήθηκε όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι με την ΔΗΕ.. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα. Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει.


Η Estela έγραψε ένα μήνυμα που θα ζήλευε η Κουμουνδούρου σε παλαιότερες εποχές. Πνίγηκα στα αποσιωπητικά για ένα τραγελαφικά απλό γεγονός:

Ένας έγραψε κάτι που ενόχλησε τους *λάθος* ανθρώπους και ξαφνικά βλέπουμε κινητοποιήσεις παντελώς ασυνήθιστες για τα καθημερινά δεδομένα και έναν άνθρωπο να βρίσκεται υπόλογος στη δικαιοσύνη επειδή έκανε (καλή κακή ΔΕΝ έχει σημασία) πλάκα *και δεν απέσυρε κάποια posts τρίτων*. Ίδια κινητοποίηση είχαμε δει (αλλά είπαμε, τα πολλά μαρουλόφυλλα κάνουν κακό στη μνήμη) και στην περίπτωση που κάποιος προσέβαλε το Λιακόπουλο μέσω του blog του, εκτός αν το έχετε ξεχάσει αυτό. 

Δηλαδή ο Λιακόπουλος που ξεφτυλίζει και *βγάζει λεφτά* από τον Παππούλη τον Παστίτσιο είναι ΟΚ ενώ πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε αυτόν που ουσιαστικά κοροϊδεύει όλους αυτούς που έχουν οικειοποιηθεί αυτόν τον γεράκο.

Εντάξει τότε, απλά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και να μη γράφουμε ασάφειες και γενικότητες νομίζοντας οτι λέμε κάτι  :Thumbs up:

----------


## c4lex

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σήμερα το πρωί πήγα σε ένα μνημόσυνο. Η Εκκλησία πολύ μικρή. Άναψα το κερί μου και βγήκα έξω γιατί η ζέστη ήταν αφόρητη ειδικά μέσα στην Εκκλησία. Καθόμασταν απ' έξω και συζητούσαμε με τους υπόλοιπους. Κάποια στιγμή μία κοπέλα είπε σε κάτι ηλικιωμένες κυρίες να τους πάει σκαμνάκια να μην κάθονται όρθιες. Η μία τότε σήκωσε το βλέμμα, την κοίταξε με μία απίστευτη κακία και έφερα το δάχτυλό της στο στόμα υποδηλώνοντας ότι έπρεπε να μην μιλήσει. Μετά το πέρας της λειτουργίας έβγαινε λαοθάλασσα από την μικρή εκκλησία σε σημείο που απόρησαν και οι ίδιοι οι πιστοί. Δεκάδες άτομα.
> 
> Λες και εμείς που πήγαμε δεν πήγαμε για τον αποθανόντα αλλά για κουτσομπολιό.
> 	
> 
> Όταν έχεις τέτοιους "πιστούς" Ταλιμπάν δεν πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει τίποτα.
> ...




Off Topic





> Και αλίμονο σ’ εσάς, γραμματείς και Φαρισαίοι υποκριτές, γιατί κλείνετε τη βασιλεία των ουρανών μπροστά στους ανθρώπους. Γιατί εσείς δεν εισέρχεστε ούτε εκείνους που θέλουν να εισέλθουν τους αφήνετε να εισέλθουν. Οδηγοί τυφλοί, που διυλίζετε το κουνούπι, αλλά καταπίνετε την καμήλα. Αλίμονο σ’ εσάς, γραμματείς και Φαρισαίοι υποκριτές, γιατί μοιάζετε με τάφους ασβεστωμένους, οι οποίοι απέξω βέβαια φαίνονται ωραίοι, αλλά από μέσα είναι γεμάτοι από οστά νεκρών και από κάθε ακαθαρσία.  Έτσι κι εσείς απέξω βέβαια φαίνεστε στους ανθρώπους δίκαιοι, αλλά από μέσα είστε γεμάτοι υποκρισία και ανομία.


Πόσοι τέτοιοι "πιστοί" υπάρχουν... Κρέμονται από το γράμμα του νόμου και δεν βλέπουν ότι υπάρχουν πόρνες και κλέφτες καλύτεροι από αυτούς..

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


		Και ξέρεις ε; Αυτοί οι "πιστοί", είναι που μόλις πάνε σπίτι τους, ξαναπιάνουν τα φτυάρια, ξεθάβουν το νεκρό και τον ξαναθάβουν κάτω από οτιδήποτε "άπλυτα" μπορεί να έχει....

----------


## c4lex

Off Topic


		Κι αυτοί οι πιστοί και ο κλήρος ευθύνονται στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος για την αποστροφή του κόσμου για την θρησκεία. Ανάγουν την θρησκεία σε νομοθετικές διατάξεις με υπέρτατη τιμωρία την κόλαση και ασχολούνται με ασήμαντους κανόνες, παραβλέποντας την ουσία. Γι' αυτό, ακόμα και εκείνη την εποχή, ο Χρηστός έβρισκε πιο "πιστούς" κλέφτες, πόρνες και εκατόνταρχους του ρωμαϊκού στρατού (ειδωλολάτρες), από δαύτους.

----------


## no_logo

η περιφορά του θαυματουργού Παστιτσίου στα εξάρχεια 




βοήθεια μας
μεγάλη η χάρη του

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Και εις πετυχημένη και σφιχτή μπεσαμέλ.Αμήν.

----------


## alekan

+ΝΤΕΡΛΙΚΟCΩΝ+

----------


## raspoutiv

αν μοιράζεται στην εκκλησία του παστιτσάκι αντί για αντίδωρο θα μαι κάθε κυριακή στα στασίδια της

----------


## paspro

> η περιφορά του θαυματουργού Παστιτσίου στα εξάρχεια


Εξαιρετικό! Ο Αριστοφάνης θα ήταν περήφανος για τους απογόνους του!

- - - Updated - - -




> αν μοιράζεται στην εκκλησία του παστιτσάκι αντί για αντίδωρο θα μαι κάθε κυριακή στα στασίδια της


Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τον μουσακά...

----------


## kokkineli

Μια ακόμα τεράστια επιτυχία της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας! 
Μήπως να αρχίζουμε και εμείς να γινόμαστε ταλιμπάν και όποτε κάποιος λέει (ή ακόμα καλύτερα εγώ προτίνω όταν σκέφτεται κάτι κάποιος) όχι μόνον ενάντια, αλλά και απλά διαφορετικό από την ΧΟ Εκκλησία να βγαίνουμε και να τα σπάμε; Και όταν το πιάνουμε να τον καίμε στην πλατεία για παραδειγματισμό!
Και ως προληπτικό μέτρο εγώ προτίνω να γίνουν έφοδοι σε σπίτι, ταβέρνες και μαγειρεία, να μαζέψουμε όλα τα παστίτσια και να τα κάψουμε στη μέση της πλατία!
ζήτωωω!

----------


## BlindG

:Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  (Κυριολεκτικά)

----------


## WAntilles

Hallowed are the Ori.

----------


## alekan

> Εξαιρετικό! Ο Αριστοφάνης θα ήταν περήφανος για τους απογόνους του!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τον μουσακά...


Ντροπή σου αιρετικέ!

----------


## BlindG

Α και επειδή κάποιες και κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει σάτιρα (ακόμα και κακόγουστη) για πάρτε μια ιδέα

----------


## Anasazi

> Α και επειδή κάποιες και κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει σάτιρα (ακόμα και κακόγουστη) για πάρτε μια ιδέα


Καλα αυτο το βιντεο μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση. 

"Αυτος παιρνει την εικονα και σας λεει Η παναγιτσα κλαιει."

Η συνεχεια επρεπε να ειναι " Κι αντι εσεις ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ να συγχαρειτε αυτον που ξεσκεπαζει κατι τετοιους απατεωνες , τον βριζετε επειδη θιγει αυτο που θελετε να πιστευετε ".

----------


## BlindG

Eμ εδώ έχουμε φτάσει να βάζουμε αποσιωπητικά για τα αίσχη που γίνονται και οι θέσεις μας να κάνουν την μετριοπάθεια την ίδια να κοκκινίζει από ντροπή. Τι να λέμε τώρα...

Ας όψονται τα αλεύρια από φαγοπότια  :Whistling:

----------


## 29gk

> Δηλαδή ο Λιακόπουλος που ξεφτυλίζει και *βγάζει λεφτά* από τον Παππούλη τον Παστίτσιο είναι ΟΚ ενώ πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε αυτόν που ουσιαστικά κοροϊδεύει όλους αυτούς που έχουν οικειοποιηθεί αυτόν τον γεράκο.


Eχω την φοβερη υποψια πως ο εν λογω κυριος επαιξε και ενεργο ρολο στην ολη υποθεση. Αλλα και ετσι να μην ειναι σιγουρα διαφυλαξε τα μελλοντικα εσοδα και κερδη του.

----------


## 21706

Τα πάντα όλα για τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο εδώ.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Τα πάντα όλα για τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο εδώ.


 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Αντε πάλι

Ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας ιδιώτης και είχε δικαίωμα να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός πως ήταν ένας σχεδόν αγράμματος γέρος «πυροβολημένος» με τη θρησκεία, τον καθιστά απολύτως άσχετο «όχημα» πάνω στο οποίο μπορεί να πατήσει κανείς και να πει ότι μέσω αυτού προσβλήθηκε η θρησκεία και διεπράχθη το αδίκημα της «κακόβουλης βλασφημίας».

Προφανώς, ο εισαγγελέας έχει την άποψη ότι η σάτιρα με θέμα τον Παΐσιο συνιστά προσβολή κατά της ΧΟ θρησκείας, αλλά τέτοια σύνδεση δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Αλλά επειδή το τι νομίζω εγώ δεν έχει καμία σημασία, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πώς θα το στηρίξει στο δικαστήριο. Και τι μάρτυρες θα φέρει. 

Τα υπόλοιπα περί θρησκείας κλπ με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Θεωρώ τους θρησκευόμενους παραπλανημένους και αφελείς αλλά αυτό δεν πρόκειται να το θέσω σε συζήτηση περί Θεού κλπ. Ομως θα θέσω τη θρησκεία και τον εναγκαλισμό της με το κράτος ως αποφασιστικό παράγοντα της καθυστέρησης της κοινωνίας. Κοντολογίς, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχει στο μυαλό του ο κάθε φαντασιόπληκτος. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως όταν αυτός ο φαντασιόπληκτος ψηφίζει νόμους σαν αυτόν της βλασφημίας και όταν υπογράφει εντολές για σύλληψη ενός τύπου που έκανε πλάκα με έναν μπουρδολόγο γέρο.

Υ.Γ.
Άλλο σάτιρα και άλλο «σάτυρα». Άλλο ο Σάτυρος (του Διονύσου) και άλλο το σατιρικό κείμενο. Προσπαθήστε μερικοί να μάθετε τη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο, στο μεταξύ γίνεστε ρεζίλι.

----------


## raspoutiv

δεν πληγώνει αυτός ο καραγκιόζης τη θρησκεία των χριστιανών και την πληγώνει ο Παστίτσιος;

παλιό το βίντεο αλλά το βάλαμε με κάτι φίλους να γελάσουμε κι είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και πάλι

----------


## 21706

http://enthemata.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/stafidas/

----------


## raspoutiv

θεός φυλάξοι

----------


## c4lex

> δεν πληγώνει αυτός ο καραγκιόζης τη θρησκεία των χριστιανών και την πληγώνει ο Παστίτσιος;
> 
> παλιό το βίντεο αλλά το βάλαμε με κάτι φίλους να γελάσουμε κι είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και πάλι


Ακόμα κι αν αφήσεις κατά μέρος "Τα του Καίσαρι τω Καίσαρι" κλπ διδάγματα, ο άνθρωπος μόλις αποξένωσε τους μισούς και πλέον "ψηφοφόρους" του a la Romney. Το φοβερό είναι ότι και PR Agency να προσλαμβάνανε, το πιθανότερο είναι να τους συμβουλεύανε να μην ανακατεύονται στην πολιτική.  :Laughing:

----------


## PopManiac

> Αντε πάλι
> 
> Ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας ιδιώτης και είχε δικαίωμα να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός πως ήταν ένας σχεδόν αγράμματος γέρος «πυροβολημένος» με τη θρησκεία, τον καθιστά απολύτως άσχετο «όχημα» πάνω στο οποίο μπορεί να πατήσει κανείς και να πει ότι μέσω αυτού προσβλήθηκε η θρησκεία και διεπράχθη το αδίκημα της «κακόβουλης βλασφημίας».
> 
> Προφανώς, ο εισαγγελέας έχει την άποψη ότι η σάτιρα με θέμα τον Παΐσιο συνιστά προσβολή κατά της ΧΟ θρησκείας, αλλά τέτοια σύνδεση δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Αλλά επειδή το τι νομίζω εγώ δεν έχει καμία σημασία, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πώς θα το στηρίξει στο δικαστήριο. Και τι μάρτυρες θα φέρει. 
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα περί θρησκείας κλπ με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Θεωρώ τους θρησκευόμενους παραπλανημένους και αφελείς αλλά αυτό δεν πρόκειται να το θέσω σε συζήτηση περί Θεού κλπ. Ομως θα θέσω τη θρησκεία και τον εναγκαλισμό της με το κράτος ως αποφασιστικό παράγοντα της καθυστέρησης της κοινωνίας. Κοντολογίς, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχει στο μυαλό του ο κάθε φαντασιόπληκτος. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως όταν αυτός ο φαντασιόπληκτος ψηφίζει νόμους σαν αυτόν της βλασφημίας και όταν υπογράφει εντολές για σύλληψη ενός τύπου που έκανε πλάκα με έναν μπουρδολόγο γέρο.
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Άλλο σάτιρα και άλλο «σάτυρα». Άλλο ο Σάτυρος (του Διονύσου) και άλλο το σατιρικό κείμενο. Προσπαθήστε μερικοί να μάθετε τη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο, στο μεταξύ γίνεστε ρεζίλι.


Μα αυτό είναι ακριβώς...

Απορώ πώς οι ίδιοι οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι "πιστοί" νιώθουν πως η πίστη τους προσβάλλεται από την ιστοσελίδα του Παστιτσίου όταν ο στόχος της σάτιρας είναι απλά ένας μοναχός.

Δεν πρόκειται για σάτιρα για την σεξουαλική ζωή του Χριστόδουλου (π.χ.) και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο προσεβλήθη από ηπατίτιδα (Σημ: Δεν τα λέω εγώ, ρωτήστε οποιονδήποτε ηπατολόγο να σας πει για τον τύπο ηπατίτιδας του Χριστόδουλου και πώς μεταδίδεται, επίσης τότε στα τηλεπαράθυρα γινόταν πανικός, ασχέτως ποτέ κανένας γιατρός δεν τόλμησε να πει το προφανές περί τρόπου μετάδοσης  :Whistling: ) που κανείς θα μπορούσε λόγω αξιώματος να συνδέσει με την θρησκεία 

Ο Παΐσιος ήταν ένας ιδιώτης και μόνο

----------


## GetRid

> Δεν πρόκειται για σάτιρα για την σεξουαλική ζωή του Χριστόδουλου (π.χ.) και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο προσεβλήθη από ηπατίτιδα (Σημ: Δεν τα λέω εγώ, ρωτήστε οποιονδήποτε ηπατολόγο να σας πει για τον τύπο ηπατίτιδας του Χριστόδουλου και πώς μεταδίδεται, επίσης τότε στα τηλεπαράθυρα γινόταν πανικός, ασχέτως ποτέ κανένας γιατρός δεν τόλμησε να πει το προφανές περί τρόπου μετάδοσης ) που κανείς θα μπορούσε λόγω αξιώματος να συνδέσει με την θρησκεία


Προσεβλήθη από το "κουσούρι" ο "παναγιότατος"? Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PopManiac

> Προσεβλήθη από το "κουσούρι" ο "παναγιότατος"? Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς!


Old news veeery old news απλά βρες - αν υπάρχουν - στο γιουντιούμπι όλες οι παραθυράτες συζητήσεις γιατρών τότε στα μεγαλοκάναλα και οι δημόσιες διαφωνίες περί μεταμοσχεύσεων κλπ όπου όλοι αναφέρονταν στην ασθένεια αλλά κανείς δεν έλεγε το προφανές δλδ πώς μεταδίδεται, δλδ βελόνα ή...... γκουχ γκουχ  :Whistling:  Τώρα για ζακαπρέ δεν την έκοβα την κατάσταση επομένως.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alekan

Της βαριάς πατριδομαστούρας ήταν, αλλά αυτή δεν κολλάει ηπατίτιδες.

----------


## c4lex

Μπορεί και από μετάγγιση αίματος ή μη-καλά-στειρωμένα ιατρικά εργαλεία με αισθητά μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα από σεξουαλική μετάδοση, σύμφωνα με την wikipedia. Αλλά ακόμα και το "κουσούρι" να είχε, δεν θα' ταν λογικό να μιλά κατά του όταν έπαθε τέτοια ζημιά? Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι να μάθει κανείς το σωστό: Είτε με την λογική, είτε εμπειρικά (Trial and Error). Δεν είμαι αυτός που θα υπερασπιστεί έναν αρχιεπίσκοπο, αλλά άσχετα με το γράμμα του νόμου, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο Παίσιος σαν ιδιώτης ήταν μεγαλύτερος θρησκευτικός ηγέτης από τον Χριστόδουλο τον αρχιεπίσκοπο. Κι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα των πιστών με το θέμα imho. Λίγοι θα υπερασπίζονταν τον Χριστόδουλο φανατικά, πολλοί περισότεροι τον Παίσιο.. Άνθρωποι που αξίζουν πραγματικά, όπως συμβαίνει παντού άλλωστε, καταλήγουν οι αφανείς ήρωες.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μπορεί και από μετάγγιση αίματος ή μη-καλά-στειρωμένα ιατρικά εργαλεία με αισθητά μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα από σεξουαλική μετάδοση, σύμφωνα με την wikipedia. Αλλά ακόμα και το "κουσούρι" να είχε, δεν θα' ταν λογικό να μιλά κατά του όταν έπαθε τέτοια ζημιά? Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι να μάθει κανείς το σωστό: Είτε με την λογική, είτε εμπειρικά (Trial and Error). Δεν είμαι αυτός που θα υπερασπιστεί έναν αρχιεπίσκοπο, αλλά άσχετα με το γράμμα του νόμου, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο Παίσιος σαν ιδιώτης ήταν μεγαλύτερος θρησκευτικός ηγέτης από τον Χριστόδουλο τον αρχιεπίσκοπο. Κι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα των πιστών με το θέμα imho. Λίγοι θα υπερασπίζονταν τον Χριστόδουλο φανατικά, πολλοί περισότεροι τον Παίσιο.. Άνθρωποι που αξίζουν πραγματικά, όπως συμβαίνει παντού άλλωστε, καταλήγουν οι αφανείς ήρωες.


Δεν έχει σημασία...

Το θέμα είναι πως ο Παϊσιος ήταν ιδιώτης ο Χριστόδουλος όντως σύμβολο της ΧΟ.

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η επιστράτευση ααυτεπαγγέλτως του κρατικού μηχανισμού είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία, σε μια θεωρητική δεύτερη περίπτωση (και σε ένα θεοκρατικό καθεστώς όπως της Ελλάδας) ίσως να είχε μια αιτιολόγηση

----------


## c4lex

Δεν διαφωνώ νομικά. Αν και ο Παίσιος, σε αντίθεση με απλό ιδιώτη, έχει προταθεί για άγιος. Ξέρω, νομικά δεν λέει πολλά. Απλά καταδεικνύω την διαφορά αντίδρασης των πιστών για τον "παστίτσιο" και τον Χριστόδουλο. Θυμάμαι πριν πολλά χρόνια που ο Ρουβάς εμφανίστηκε με φούστα, οι ΑΜΑΝ (ή το κομφούζιο? Δεν θυμάμαι...) το είχαν σατιρίσει κάνοντας σκετσάκι όπου ο Χριστόδουλος διαμαρτυρόταν γιατί αυτός πρώτος φόρεσε φούστα (Ράσο) πριν τον Ρουβά. ( :ROFL: )

Τότε δεν είχε γίνει κανένας ιδιαίτερος σάλος.

----------


## 21706

Όταν ένας συνταγματάρχης δημοσιεύει ιστορίες που
γελοιοποιούν τον Παΐσιο δεν τρέχει τίποτα.
Όταν ο Παστίτσιος γελοιοποιεί αυτές τις ιστορίες, η
αστυνομία κινείται αστραπιαία.

----------


## yiapap

> Όταν ένας συνταγματάρχης δημοσιεύει ιστορίες που
> γελοιοποιούν τον Παΐσιο δεν τρέχει τίποτα.
> Όταν ο Παστίτσιος γελοιοποιεί αυτές τις ιστορίες, η
> αστυνομία κινείται αστραπιαία.


Συμπέρασμα: Οι ιστορίες είναι πραγματικές, από τη ζωή βγαλμένες.
Elementary!

----------


## c4lex

Εντάξει, _νομικά_, ο συνταγματάρχης απλά αναφέρει αποσπασματικά ιστορίες τρίτων για τον Παίσιο, οι οποίες μπορεί να είναι πλαστές, μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια ή μπορεί να είναι απλά "σκουριασμένο τηλέφωνο". Τι είναι ακριβώς δεν ξέρουμε, άρα νομικά για ποιο πράγμα θα τον κυνηγήσεις? _Πάλι νομικα_, ο 27χρονος δημιούργησε την ιστορία, στα πλαίσια της σάτιρας μεν, παρόλα αυτά πλαστή ιστορία με ομολογία του ιδίου. Ξέρω είναι εύκολο να κάνετε τον συνειρμό, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα μια ομολογουμένως ψευδής ιστορία με μια ατεκμηρίωτη, πιθανότατα ψευδής, ιστορία τρίτου.

----------


## 21706

Η ιστορία του Γιωργάκη ατεκμηρίωτη; *πιθανότατα* ψευδής;

Καλά, εντάξει.

----------


## yiapap

> Η ιστορία του Γιωργάκη ατεκμηρίωτη; *πιθανότατα* ψευδής;
> 
> Καλά, εντάξει.


Από τη ζωή βγαλμένηηηηη σε λλλλέωωωωω... Γιατί με αγνοείς;  :Laughing:

----------


## c4lex

Ναι, καλώς ή κακώς. Ο δαιμονισμός πχ, μπορεί να εξηγηθεί επιστημονικά με πολλούς τρόπους. Η υπεράνθρωπη δύναμη με adrenaline rush. Πολλά "πως" μπορούνε να εξηγηθούνε. Προσωπικά βρίσκω πιο πιθανό το "γιατί" να είναι εντελώς εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Θεολογικά, δεν βλέπεις επίδειξη μαγείας σαν κύριο μέσο πειθούς. Δες για παράδειγμα την καινή διαθήκη. Πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν ένας Θεάνθρωπος να κάψει όλους τους αλλόθρησκους? Να αποφύγει το σταύρωμα? Yet, η ιστορία που διηγείται είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.

----------


## PopManiac

> Ναι καλώς ή κακώς. Ο δαιμονισμός πχ, μπορεί να εξηγηθεί επιστημονικά με πολλούς τρόπους. Η υπεράνθρωποη δύναμη με adrenaline rush. Πολλά "πως" μπορούνε να εξηγηθούνε. Προσωπικά βρίσκω πιο απίθανο το "γιατί" να είναι εντελώς εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Θεολογικά, δεν βλέπεις επίδειξη μαγείας σαν κύριο μέσο πειθούς. Δες για παράδειγμα την καινή διαθήκη. Πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν ένας Θεάνθρωπος να κάψει όλους τους αλλόθρησκους? Yet, η ιστορία είναι αρκετά διαφορετική.


Λείπει ο healer από το raid party  :Whistling:

----------


## c4lex

> Λείπει ο healer από το raid party


Πάντα afk είναι οι healers.  :Laughing:

----------


## GREGORY

Σωστόόόός!!



> Είσαι άθεος? Βουδιστής? Ορθόδοξος? Καθολικός?? Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Πίστευε ότι θέλεις. Να σέβεσαι όμως αυτούς που πιστεύουν. Όπως εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με τον άθεο και σέβομαι που είναι άθεος, έτσι θέλω να με σέβεται και ο άθεος. 
> Φυσικά, το παλικαράκι φαινόταν ότι πρόσβαλε, αυτό δεν είναι καν σάτυρα, και άαααααντε όοοολοι οι αριστεροί οι ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες μαζεύτηκαν σε μια σελίδα και κορόιδευαν και χλεύαζαν το όνομά του.
> Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ. Δεν σας αρέσει???? Τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα! Απλά τα πράγματα!!! Βρήκαμε εδώ το μπ*$^$ο και κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και λέμε ότι να 'ναι περι ελευθερία έκφρασης και μη πω καμμιά βαριά κουβέντα τώρα!
> Να δω πόσο μάγκες θα ήσασταν αν ζούσατε σε καμμιά Τουρκία ή μουσουλμανικό κράτος να βγαίνατε να κάνετε σάτυρα περι της θρησκείας τους. Εκεί όμως....τουμπεκί....μάγκες της κακιάς ώρας....σύγχρονα ανθρωπάκια...

----------


## 21706

> Σωστόόόός!!


Πράγματι, σωστός βόθρος.

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι,δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σατιρας ιερων συμβολων και προσωπων στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες?

Γιατι το διαβαζω τοσο συχνα αυτο? Ειδησεις δε βλεπει κανεις? 

Τις προαλλες για ενα βιντεο στο YouTube δε σκοτωθηκαν ανθρωποι σε επεισοδια? Δεν τον κυνηγανε να τον σκοτωσουν αυτον?

----------


## 21706

> Γιατι,δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σατιρας ιερων συμβολων και προσωπων στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες?
> Γιατι το διαβαζω τοσο συχνα αυτο? Ειδησεις δε βλεπει κανεις? 
> Τις προαλλες για ενα βιντεο στο YouTube δε σκοτωθηκαν ανθρωποι σε επεισοδια? Δεν τον κυνηγανε να τον σκοτωσουν αυτον?


Άρα πρέπει να κάνουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο, έτσι;

----------


## Anasazi

Οχι,απλα δε σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν. Το " Πηγαιντε να τα κανετε σε μουσουλμανικες χωρες αν σας βασταει " ειναι παντελως ακυρο γιατι οσοι το κανουν αυτο εκει,κινδυνευουν να τους σκοτωσουν.

Και επισης .... "Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, *δεν έχουμε ανεξιθρησκεία εδώ.*"

Απο ποτε?

----------


## 21706

> Οχι,απλα δε σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν. Το " Πηγαιντε να τα κανετε σε μουσουλμανικες χωρες αν σας βασταει " ειναι παντελως ακυρο γιατι οσοι το κανουν αυτο εκει,κινδυνευουν να τους σκοτωσουν.


Ξέρεις κανέναν έγκυρο βόθρο;

----------


## Anasazi

Σωστο κι αυτο.

----------


## BlindG

> Γιατι,δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σατιρας ιερων συμβολων και προσωπων στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες?



[τρισάγιο trolling]
Γιατί τους ρίχνουν αντι-κούκου στο γάλα
[/τρισάγιο trolling]

----------


## Anasazi

Δε ρωτησα "γιατι δεν υπαρχουν" , εχω βαλει κομμα  :Razz: 

Eυχαριστω για το τρισαγιο παντως,και ανταποδιδω  :Bless:

----------


## BlindG

Mεγάλη η κούραση τέκνον μου  :Bless:

----------


## raspoutiv

> [τρισάγιο trolling]
> Γιατί τους ρίχνουν αντι-κούκου στο γάλα
> [/τρισάγιο trolling]




Off Topic


		στο στρατό έμπαινε στο τσάι

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

δε καμ μπακ...
τρέμετε άπιστοι...


- - - Updated - - -

υγ: με μέτρο το λιβάνι μη μαστουρώσουμε...

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

και αυτή να κλείσουμε μέσα. Αμάν πια με τους άπλυτους...

----------


## tintin

> Ζηλεψε τον Vothros ο tintin γιατι του ειχε κλεψει προς στιγμη την δοξα...
> 
> Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να διακρινει την διαφορα του "σε κυνηγαει η πολιτεια και αρει το απορρητο σου επειδη ειπες την γνωμη σου" και του "σε τιμωρει πειθαρχικα ενα κλειστο κλαμπ επειδη η γνωμη σου δεν συναδει με την μοστρα του"....


Και τα δυο φαινομενα ηταν απαραδεκτα  γιατι η ελευθερια του λογου ειναι κατοχυρωμενη, ωστοσο δεν είναι ετσι ακριβως όπως τα γραφεις. Δεν ηταν καποιο κλειστο κλαμπ, ηταν η Πολιτεια, αυτη δηλαδη  που κυνηγησε και  τον «Παστιτσιο». Και στις δυο διωξεις οι λογοι ηταν πολιτικοι. Εμεις σε κάθε περιπτωση οφειλουμε να καταδικαζουμε και τα δυο φαινομενα. Όχι να καταδικαζουμε το ένα και να επικροτουμε το αλλο. Αλλιως ειμαστε ασοβαροι και όχι δημοκρατες. Δεν ειναι λαστιχο η ελευθερια να το ζουλαμε όπως μας βολευει :Wink: 




> Βαφτίστηκες ορθόδοξος χριστιανός; Υποθέτω πως ναι. Σήμερα είσαι άθρησκος αλλά δεν αρνείσαι τη θρησκεία. Τι απέγινε λοιπόν; Σηκώθηκε και έφυγε; Ξέχασες ότι υφίσταται και έχεις βαπτιστεί άρα είσαι μέλος της;


Το οτι βαφτιστηκα χριστιανος σε ηλικια 0.8 ετων δεν εχει καμμια σημασια, εγινε από παραδοση/συνηθεια αλλων και βεβαια χωρις να ερωτηθω. Για ποιο λογο το αναφερεις? ως… πειστηριο ενοχης? Πιο κωμικο επιχειρημα δε μπορουσα να διαβασω. Μελος δεν ειμαι σε καμμια περιπτωση. Η βαφτιση ετσι κι αλλιως εχει τυπικο χαρακτηρα. Οσο για την «αρνηση» δε κατάλαβες με ποια ερμηνεια αναφερεται αυτή η λεξη («αρνησε το Θεο» δηλαδη και καλα εσκεμμενα θες να απομακρυνθεις από αυτόν= κουτοπονηρες ερμηνειες των χριστιανων. Για μενα δεν υπαρχει Θεος).




> Πάμε στο 2ο. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η Πορτογαλία και η Ισπανία είναι σύμμαχοι του Χίτλερ. Μάστα. * Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι έγραψες και τι έγραψα:.................*Μάλλον λοιπόν με μπερδεύεις με τον χρήστη tintin που έκανε το λάθος. Oh wait...


Παρεθεσες το ποστ μου χωρις ομως το αντιστοιχο δικο σου στο οποιο απαντουσε. Ειπες οτι "ο Χιτλερ υπόταξε όλη την Ευρώπη σε ελάχιστο χρόνο", οποτε σε διορθωσα "οχι ολη την Ευρωπη" αναφεροντας συγκεκριμενα ποιες χωρες υπ*ε*ταξε. Οι υπολοιπες χωρες (του στρατοπεδου του, εννοειται) ητανε συμμαχοι. Στη συνεχεια ανεφερα ποιες ακριβως ηταν οι συμμαχες χωρες και ποιες ηταν οι ανεξαρτητες. Δε δικαιολογησε λοιπον να μπερδευεσαι, πιο αναλυτικα δε γινοταν. Επισης ειπες με εμφαση οτι "υπεταξε ολη την Ευρωπη και οταν λεμε ολη ενοουμε ολη, πλην Μαλτας". Επισης εγραψες οτι η Σλοβακια του προσφερε απλοχερα βοηθεια, οτι αυτος ανακαλυψε το blitzkrieg, οτι οι βρετανοι δεν ειχαν επαφη με τις αποικιες τους απ το Σουεζ, οτι ο γερμανικος στολος ελεγχε τη Μεσογειο, και αλλες κοτσανες που δε θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη.




> Η κυβέρνηση απαγόρευσε την ελευθερία λόγου στην αθλήτρια; Η κυβέρνηση επικαλείται την ελευθερία λόγου στον Παστίτσιο; Μιλάμε για την ίδια κυβέρνηση, της ίδιας χώρας; Κανένα link δηλώσεων της κυβέρνησης είτε για το ένα, είτε για το άλλο; Γιατί να αντιδράσω αν κάποιοι έμμεσα σε αποκαλούν φασίστα; Οι θέσεις σου αυτό δείχνουν αν και τελευταία τείνω να πιστέψω ότι δεν είσαι φασίστας και για όλα φταίει η τρικυμία.


Oι κουβεληδες/τσιριμωκοι που αυτοι ουσιαστικα δημιουργησαν το θεμα, στη κυβερνηση δεν είναι? Σοβαρα δε διαβασες τις δηλωσεις τους για το θεμα? Σου απαγορευουν να λες ανεκδοτα για μαυρους γιατι τοτε εισαι λεει ρατσιστης. Αν ομως πεις κατι προσβλητικο για τη θρησκεια τοτε εχεις καθε ελευθερια... Οι θεσεις μου πουθενα δεν εδειξαν ότι ειμαι φασιστας, αντιθετα εχω καταδικασει δεκαδες φορες ολα τα φασιστικα φαινομενα. Δε μπορω όμως να πω το ιδιο και για σενα γιατι η νοοτροπια σου αποπνει φασισμο. Όταν αντιδρας επιλεκτικα τοτε εχεις ελλειμμα δημοκρατιας. Εγω αντιδρω το ιδιο σε όλα τα χουντικα φαινομενα, όχι επιλεκτικα.




> Μήπως εγώ πρέπει να το ρωτήσω αυτό; Εσύ αμφισβήτησες ότι του κατέσχεσαν περιουσία...... Και τώρα μου αντιστρέφεις το ερώτημα;;;;; Είναι στραβός ο γυαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε στην τρικυμία Παπαστρούμφ;


Ναι, ρωτησα ποια περιουσια του κατεσχεσαν(ρωτησα, δεν αμφισβητησα). Και η περιουσια που κατεσχεσαν ηταν μονο το… λαπτοπ του. Δε φανταστηκα ότι αυτό εννουσες περιουσια. Αν δε του το επαιρναν τοτε πως θα στοιχειοθετουσαν τη κατηγορια? Επισης σου ειπα ότι θα επιστραφει και αναρωτηθηκα εαν το γνωριζες οτι ετσι γινεται παντα.




> Φυσικά και δεν έπρεπε να ασκηθεί δίωξη! Είναι μείζον θέμα το ότι ασκήθηκε και ακόμη πιο σημαντικό αν και εφόσον εγίνε άρση απορρήτου του 27χρονου.
> 
> Τέλος δεν ήξερα ότι έχω και κομματική ταυτότητα. Προφανώς όμως με τέτοια τρικυμία που σε διακατέχει όπως και με το μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει στη μνήμη σου έχω. Δεν με ενοχλεί να το πιστεύεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε καμιά εβδομάδα θα το έχεις ξεχάσει ή θα με μπερδευεις με άλλον.


Συμφωνουμε λοιπον στο οτι δεν επρεπε να ασκηθει διωξη. Ηταν η πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα που ασκηθηκε και απο δω και περα το λογο εχει η δικαιοσυνη(προφανως θα βγαλει αθωωτικη αποφαση). Οσο ζουμε σε αυτη τη πρωτογονη θεοκρατικη χωρα θα πρεπει να αναμενουμε τετοιες διωξεις, ειδικα τωρα που μπηκε και η ΧΑ στα πραγματα. Ειναι πιο σημαντικη αυτη η αιολη διωξη αυτη απο τους πολυετεις κοπους της πρωταθλητριας μας και τον αδικαιολογητο διασυρμο μιας ολοκληρης χωρας?
Η κομματικη σου ταυτοτητα ειναι εμφανης. Δε περιμενα ότι θα προσπαθουσες να τη κρυψεις. 
Τελος, μετα από ολες αυτες τις διορθωσεις γινεται φανερο το ποιος στη πραγματικοτητα διακατεχεται από τρικυμια και είναι συνεχως μπερδεμενος, εσυ. Σου συστηνω αλλη φορα να εισαι πιο προσεκτικος στην αναγνωση ώστε να μη στρεβλωνεις το συνομιλητη σου.

----------


## yiapap

Ό,τι πεις. Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μαζί σου.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ό,τι πεις. Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μαζί σου.


Δεν εισαι ο μονος...

----------


## WAntilles

> Γιατι,δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σατιρας ιερων συμβολων και προσωπων στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες?


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που οι διαφωνούντες του  :Bless:  ΚΚΕ,  :Bless:  διαγράφονται.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Για τον ίδιο λόγο που οι διαφωνούντες του  ΚΚΕ,  διαγράφονται.


Παλιοχρυσαυγίτη.
ΜΕΛΙΓΑΛΑΣ ΡΕ!

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν εχει καταλαβει τη φραση μου?

" Γιατι , <- ΚΟΜΜΑ δεν υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις σατιρας ιερων συμβολων και προσωπων στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες? "

Το γιατι πηγαινε στον προηγουμενο συνομιλητη, δεν ειναι μονοκομματη προταση. 

Δηλωσα οτι οντως υπαρχουν.

Θα μου βγαλετε τα συκωτια πια  :ROFL: 

Πλακα κανω ε....

----------


## 21706

> Το γιατι πηγαινε στον προηγουμενο συνομιλητη, δεν ειναι μονοκομματη προταση


Για την ακρίβεια, πήγαινε σε έναν συνομιλητή της πρώτης σελίδας :Smile: 
(και φτάσαμε αισίως στην 28η!)

- - - Updated - - -

To TOP 5 της βλασφημίας

----------


## marios79

Η επίσημη απάντηση του υπεύθυνου για την Ευρώπη της μεγαλύτερης ιστοσελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης Facebook στον κόσμο αναφορικά με την παράδοση των προσωπικών δεδομένων του χρήστη «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου» είναι αποκαλυπτική: Το Facebook παρέδωσε τα στοιχεία του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη στις Ελληνικές Εισαγγελικές Αρχές χωρίς να εξετάσει καν για ποιο λόγο ζητείται η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταυτοποιήθηκε ο 27χρονος και οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα κατηγορούμενος για βλασφημία και εξύβριση.
Την παραπάνω δήλωση έκανε ο Iain Mackenzie, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας Facebook στην Ευρώπη στο περιοδικό The Christian Science Monitor και την ανταποκρίτρια Νικολία Αποστόλου εγκαινιάζοντας μια νέα «χαλαρή» πολιτική όσον αφορά την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων κάθε χρήστη του Facebook που χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο και όχι το πραγματικό του ονοματεπώνυμο.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η συνταγματικά προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία για τον περιορισμό του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών αφορά σύμφωνα με το Ελληνικό Σύνταγμα «ιδιαιτέρως σοβαρά εγκλήματα». O συγκεκριμένος καθορισμός των ιδιαιτέρως σοβαρών εγκλημάτων προσδιορίζεται από τον κοινό νομοθέτη, ο οποίος σεβόμενος το γράμμα και το πνεύμα του Συντάγματος περιέλαβε στον σχετικό κατάλογο μόνο ορισμένα σοβαρά κακουργήματα.
Τα αδικήματα της κακόβουλης βλασφημίας, της καθύβρισης θρησκευμάτων και της εξύβρισης νεκρού είναι πλημμελήματα, επομένως δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον κατάλογο των εγκλημάτων για τα οποία επιτρέπεται η άρση του απορρήτου. Σημειωτέον ότι επειδή το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών είναι συνταγματικό δικαίωμα, ο συνταγματικός νομοθέτης έχει ορίσει τις δικαστικές αρχές ως αρμόδιες για να διατάξουν την σχετική άρση.

*Απλα τραγικο κ επικυνδυνο!!!*

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Η επίσημη απάντηση του υπεύθυνου για την Ευρώπη της μεγαλύτερης ιστοσελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης Facebook στον κόσμο αναφορικά με την παράδοση των προσωπικών δεδομένων του χρήστη «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου» είναι αποκαλυπτική: Το Facebook παρέδωσε τα στοιχεία του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη στις Ελληνικές Εισαγγελικές Αρχές χωρίς να εξετάσει καν για ποιο λόγο ζητείται η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταυτοποιήθηκε ο 27χρονος και οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα κατηγορούμενος για βλασφημία και εξύβριση.
> Την παραπάνω δήλωση έκανε ο Iain Mackenzie, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας Facebook στην Ευρώπη στο περιοδικό The Christian Science Monitor και την ανταποκρίτρια Νικολία Αποστόλου εγκαινιάζοντας μια νέα «χαλαρή» πολιτική όσον αφορά την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων κάθε χρήστη του Facebook που χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο και όχι το πραγματικό του ονοματεπώνυμο.
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η συνταγματικά προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία για τον περιορισμό του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών αφορά σύμφωνα με το Ελληνικό Σύνταγμα «ιδιαιτέρως σοβαρά εγκλήματα». O συγκεκριμένος καθορισμός των ιδιαιτέρως σοβαρών εγκλημάτων προσδιορίζεται από τον κοινό νομοθέτη, ο οποίος σεβόμενος το γράμμα και το πνεύμα του Συντάγματος περιέλαβε στον σχετικό κατάλογο μόνο ορισμένα σοβαρά κακουργήματα.
> Τα αδικήματα της κακόβουλης βλασφημίας, της καθύβρισης θρησκευμάτων και της εξύβρισης νεκρού είναι πλημμελήματα, επομένως δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον κατάλογο των εγκλημάτων για τα οποία επιτρέπεται η άρση του απορρήτου. Σημειωτέον ότι επειδή το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών είναι συνταγματικό δικαίωμα, ο συνταγματικός νομοθέτης έχει ορίσει τις δικαστικές αρχές ως αρμόδιες για να διατάξουν την σχετική άρση.
> 
> *Απλα τραγικο κ επικυνδυνο!!!*


Μην αγχώνεσαι. Μόνο ορισμένα άτομα μπορούν να παρακάμψουν αυτές τις διαδικασίες. Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην μπεις στο μάτι τους και να πηγαίνεις με τα νερά τους  :RTFM:

----------


## GetRid

Γέρων Παρτίcιον προστάτης πάσων των πληροφορικάριων


*Spoiler:*









 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Zus

> μην ειρωνεύεστε γιατί δεν ξέρετε τι κακά μπορεί να σας βρουν


Ξέχασες να τους πεις πως πρέπει να το κάνουν post στον τοίχο 5 φίλων εντός 5 λεπτών, μην τυχόν το πάθουν κι αυτοί  :Whistle:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ξέχασες να τους πεις πως πρέπει να το κάνουν post στον τοίχο 5 φίλων εντός 5 λεπτών, μην τυχόν το πάθουν κι αυτοί


φίλε Zus, η ιστορία του Παϊσίου ήταν 100% αληθινή και δε θα πρεπε να τη συγχέεις με αυτές τις σκωλικοειδείς βλακείες που πάνε από τοίχο σε τοίχο. η χάρη του Κυρίου δεν έρχεται με αναρτήσεις στο φατσοβιβλίο αλλά με πίστην και προσευχήν. δόξασε Αυτόν, τον λαλήσαν δια του Παϊσίου και εμφανισθέντα δια των θαυμάτων του Γέροντος και μη φοβήσαι. φόβο Θεού μόνο να χεις.
ο Κύριοc μετά σου +

καλά, ότι θα μου κανες παράθεση 8 σελίδες και καμιά βδομάδα μετά, δεν το περίμενα με τπτ  :Very Happy:  
από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχουν ακόμα ευσεβείς νέοι  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

Off Topic


		Έχω κάτι δουλειές, δεν τα προλαβαίνω όλα τώρα τελευταία. Είναι και πολλά μαζεμένα τώρα πια. 

Μία οι χρυσαυγίτες, μία η apple, μία ο Παναθηναικός, μία οι Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, είναι πολλά τα τρόλλ  :ROFL:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχω κάτι δουλειές, δεν τα προλαβαίνω όλα τώρα τελευταία. Είναι και πολλά μαζεμένα τώρα πια. 
> 
> Μία οι χρυσαυγίτες, μία η apple, μία ο Παναθηναικός, μία οι Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, είναι πολλά τα τρόλλ




Off Topic


 :ROFL:   :Respekt:  
είναι πολλά τα μέτωπα και λίγα τα χέρια ξέρω. με τόση ανεργία, πάρε κανα βοηθό. θα σου ρθει φθηνά. οι χρυσαυγίτες είδες πόσους έχουν για spaming και μόνο; αν σκεφτείς πως οι ίδιοι δουλεύουν και στα εκκλησιαστικά ασ'τα, θες οπωσδήποτε άνθρωπο.

όσο για τον ΠΑΟ, μην τα συζητάς. ο προχθεσινός κουβάς θα μου μείνει αλησμόνητος... μα με το Χουχούμη και δε μπόρεσε η Τότεναμ; 
έπρεπε να διαβάσω πρώτα την προφητεία του Παστίτσιου για το παιχνίδι
	


Άμωμοι εν οδώ Παστιτσίου
Αμήν

----------


## tintin

> Η επίσημη απάντηση του υπεύθυνου για την Ευρώπη της μεγαλύτερης ιστοσελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης Facebook στον κόσμο αναφορικά με την παράδοση των προσωπικών δεδομένων του χρήστη «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου» είναι αποκαλυπτική: Το Facebook παρέδωσε τα στοιχεία του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη στις Ελληνικές Εισαγγελικές Αρχές χωρίς να εξετάσει καν για ποιο λόγο ζητείται η άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταυτοποιήθηκε ο 27χρονος και οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα κατηγορούμενος για βλασφημία και εξύβριση.
> Την παραπάνω δήλωση έκανε ο Iain Mackenzie, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας Facebook στην Ευρώπη στο περιοδικό The Christian Science Monitor και την ανταποκρίτρια Νικολία Αποστόλου εγκαινιάζοντας μια νέα «χαλαρή» πολιτική όσον αφορά την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων κάθε χρήστη του Facebook που χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο και όχι το πραγματικό του ονοματεπώνυμο.


Δηλαδη ο χρηστης ειχε δωσει το πραγματικο του ονομα σα κοροϊδο?

Οι ελληνικες αρχες δε θα μπορουσαν να βρουν τα ιχνη του 27χρονου χωρις τη βοηθεια του fb?

----------


## raspoutiv

> Δηλαδη ο χρηστης ειχε δωσει το πραγματικο του ονομα σα κοροϊδο?
> 
> Οι ελληνικες αρχες δε θα μπορουσαν να βρουν τα ιχνη του 27χρονου χωρις τη βοηθεια του fb?


τις IP του σε διάφορες συνδέσεις του τους έδωσε το fb κι αυτοί ύστερα απευθύνθηκαν στον αντίστοιχο πάροχο που τις έχει




Off Topic


		 respect στον επί δεκαετίες τηλεμαϊντανό Δαραβίγκα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δηλαδη ο χρηστης ειχε δωσει το πραγματικο του ονομα σα κοροϊδο?
> 
> Οι ελληνικες αρχες δε θα μπορουσαν να βρουν τα ιχνη του 27χρονου χωρις τη βοηθεια του fb?


Οι αρχές από μόνες τους χωρίς τη βοήθεια των παρόχων internet και περιεχομένου δεν μπορούν να βρουν τίποτα απολύτως.

- - - Updated - - -

Speak of the devil...



> Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της ΕΛΑΣ μπορεί να διαπιστώσει εάν διαγράφηκαν ονόματα από το «φλασάκι» που περιέχει η «λίστα Λαγκάρντ» με τα 1991 ονόματα Ελλήνων μεγαλοκαταθετών που «έβγαλαν» χρήματα στο εξωτερικό και ειδικά σε Ελβετική Τράπεζα.
> Αυτό διαβεβαίωσε σήμερα ο προϊστάμενος της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Μαν. Σφακιανάκης τον αντεισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου Νικ. Παντελή που είναι αρμόδιος για το οικονομικό έγκλημα. Ο κ. Σφακιανάκης επισκέφτηκε σήμερα τον κ. Παντελή για άλλο άσχετο θέμα. Με αφορμή την επίσκεψη αυτή, ο αντεισαγγελέας έθεσε το ερώτημα στον Μ. Σφακιανάκη εάν η υπηρεσία του μπορεί να ανιχνεύσει πιθανή παραποίηση στο «φλασάκι» με την «λίστα Λαγκάρντ».
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια ο κ. Παντελής ζήτησε εάν κατά την «αλλαγή χεριών» που έγινε στην «λίστα Λαγκάρντ» το τελευταίο διάστημα αφαιρέθηκαν ονόματα καταθετών που έβγαλαν χρήματα στο εξωτερικό.
> Την ίδια στιγμή τον Εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου Ιωάννη Τέντε επισκεπτόταν ο πρώην βουλευτής Νίκος Κωνσταντόπουλος σχετικά με την άλλη λίστα, αυτή με τα ονόματα των 36 πολιτικών οι οποίοι φέρονται να έχουν παράνομο πλουτισμό. Ο κ. Κωνσταντόπουλος πραγματοποίησε διάβημα στον ανώτατο εισαγγελικό λειτουργό για την διαρροή της λίστας με τα ονόματα των 36.
> 
> Από την πλευρά του ο κ. Τέντες επισήμανε ότι έχει δώσει εντολές να συντομευτούν όλες οι εισαγγελικές ενέργειες για να μην υπάρχουν «σκιές» στον πολιτικό κόσμο της χώρας. Παράλληλα, οι οικονομικοί εισαγγελείς Γρηγ. Πεπόνης και Σπ. Μουζακίτης παρέδωσαν σήμερα στον προϊστάμενο τους Ν. Παντελή, αναφορά με όλες τις ενέργειες που έχουν προβεί το τελευταίο διάστημα για τις δύο επίμαχες λίστες ( «λίστα Λαγκάρντ» και λίστα με 36 ονόματα πολιτικών).
> 
> Πάντως, από εισαγγελικής πλευράς έχει τεθεί νομικό θέμα ως προς την «λίστα Λαγκάρντ». Το ζήτημα που απασχολεί τους εισαγγελικούς κύκλους, πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, είναι ότι πρέπει να ερευνηθεί η γνησιότητα της επίμαχης «λίστας Λαγκάρντ», όπως επίσης υπάρχει προβληματισμός για το ποιός οφείλει να εξετάσει τη γνησιότητα της επίμαχης λίστας.


Το link εδώ.

----------


## tintin

> Οι αρχές από μόνες τους χωρίς τη βοήθεια των παρόχων internet και περιεχομένου δεν μπορούν να βρουν τίποτα απολύτως.


Oταν λεμε οι αρχες οχι απο μονες τους εννοουμε με ανευ fb βοηθεια.
Δε καταλαβα τη φραση "_Την παραπάνω δήλωση έκανε ο Iain Mackenzie, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας Facebook στην Ευρώπη στο περιοδικό The Christian Science Monitor και την ανταποκρίτρια Νικολία Αποστόλου εγκαινιάζοντας μια νέα «χαλαρή» πολιτική όσον αφορά την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων κάθε χρήστη του Facebook που χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο και όχι το πραγματικό του ονοματεπώνυμ_ο". Εχει διαφορα αν δωσεις πραγματικο ή φανταστικο ονοματεπωνυμο?

----------


## kourampies

> Oταν λεμε οι αρχες οχι απο μονες τους εννοουμε με ανευ fb βοηθεια.
> Δε καταλαβα τη φραση "_Την παραπάνω δήλωση έκανε ο Iain Mackenzie, υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας Facebook στην Ευρώπη στο περιοδικό The Christian Science Monitor και την ανταποκρίτρια Νικολία Αποστόλου εγκαινιάζοντας μια νέα «χαλαρή» πολιτική όσον αφορά την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων κάθε χρήστη του Facebook που χρησιμοποιεί ψευδώνυμο και όχι το πραγματικό του ονοματεπώνυμ_ο". Εχει διαφορα αν δωσεις πραγματικο ή φανταστικο ονοματεπωνυμο?




Off Topic


		Η ιστορία έχει κυρίως να κάνει με τους ISPs. Αν κάνεις παράνομη δραστηριότητα υποκλέπτoντας κάποιο wifi άλλου/αγνώστου και χωρίς να δώσεις πραγματικά στοιχεία είναι αδύνατο να σε βρει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.

Δυνατή usb καρτούλα από ebay, κατευθυντική κεραία, ram based live OS, random mac πριν από οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, και δε σε πιάνει κανείς. Για ακραίες περιπτώσεις πας και με το αυτοκίνητο και ένα laptop κάπου εκτός έδρας.
	

Το ότι επειδή κάποιοι θίχτηκαν τραμπούκοι που έχουν φορέσει χριστιανικό προσωπείο για να διευρύνουν το πελατολόγιο τους, έγινε άρση απορρήτου τηλεπικοινωνιών, και εξαναγκασμός ISP να δώσει στοιχεία πελάτη για αυτή τη γελοία υπόθεση που ακόμα και αν αποδεχτούμε τον νόμο περί βλασφήμιας σε κράτος με ελευθερία λόγου το 2012, δεν στέκει καν σαν πλημμέλημα θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει πολύ.

----------


## c4lex

Άνθρωπος στην Αγγλία συλλήφθηκε γιατί πόσταρε στο FB "Grossly offensive" αστείο:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...yside-19863228

Ο Mark Bridger κατηγορείται για το φόνο της μικρής April Jones: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19867915

Και ο τύπος πόσταρε το κακούγουστο αστείο: 




> 'What's the difference between Mark Bridger and Santa Claus? Mark Bridger comes in April.'


Τον συλλάβανε για παραβίαση του άρθρου 127 του UK Communications Act 2003:

http://andreasmoser.wordpress.com/20...ions-act-2005/




> (1) A person is guilty of an offence if he—
> 
> (a) sends by means of a public electronic communications network a message or other matter that is grossly offensive or of an indecent, obscene or menacing character; or





> τραμπούκοι που έχουν φορέσει χριστιανικό προσωπείο για να διευρύνουν το πελατολόγιο τους, έγινε άρση απορρήτου τηλεπικοινωνιών, και εξαναγκασμός ISP να δώσει στοιχεία πελάτη για αυτή τη γελοία υπόθεση που ακόμα και αν αποδεχτούμε τον νόμο περί βλασφήμιας σε κράτος με ελευθερία λόγου το 2012, δεν στέκει καν σαν πλημμέλημα θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει πολύ.


Παραπάνω είναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα, χωρίς το χριστιανικό προσωπείο και την "κακιά εκκλησία". Είπε ένα κακόγουστο αστείο που πολλοί το θεώρησαν προσβλητικό. Σαν τα ανέκδοτα με το μικρό Αλέξη που παίζανε παλιά εδώ κοκ. Το ερώτημα είναι, η ελευθερία του λόγου πρέπει ντε και καλά να έχει όρια?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Άνθρωπος στην Αγγλία συλλήφθηκε γιατί πόσταρε στο FB "Grossly offensive" αστείο:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...yside-19863228
> 
> Ο Mark Bridger κατηγορείται για το φόνο της μικρής April Jones: 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19867915
> 
> Και ο τύπος πόσταρε το κακούγουστο αστείο: 
> 
> 
> ...


Κάτι ξέρω που αν και ζω στην Αγγλία, ακόμα χρησιμοποιώ τα Ελληνικά στα social media  :Mr. Green:

----------


## tintin

> Η ιστορία έχει κυρίως να κάνει με τους ISPs. Αν κάνεις παράνομη δραστηριότητα υποκλέπτoντας κάποιο wifi άλλου/αγνώστου και χωρίς να δώσεις πραγματικά στοιχεία είναι αδύνατο να σε βρει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.
> 
> Δυνατή usb καρτούλα από ebay, κατευθυντική κεραία, ram based live OS, random mac πριν από οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, και δε σε πιάνει κανείς. Για ακραίες περιπτώσεις πας και με το αυτοκίνητο και ένα laptop κάπου εκτός έδρας.
> 
> Το ότι επειδή κάποιοι θίχτηκαν τραμπούκοι που έχουν φορέσει χριστιανικό προσωπείο για να διευρύνουν το πελατολόγιο τους, έγινε άρση απορρήτου τηλεπικοινωνιών, και εξαναγκασμός ISP να δώσει στοιχεία πελάτη για αυτή τη γελοία υπόθεση που ακόμα και αν αποδεχτούμε τον νόμο περί βλασφήμιας σε κράτος με ελευθερία λόγου το 2012, δεν στέκει καν σαν πλημμέλημα θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει πολύ.


Παρομοια μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιει συνδεση που ειναι στο ονομα αλλου, καποιου συγγενη πχ. Στη περιπτωση αυτη οι αρχες θα τσακωσουν τον ασχετο μεν αλλα ιδιοκτητη της γραμμης?

Το οτι μας προβληματιζει εναι βεβαιο, αν και επειδη ειμαστε στο Ελλαδισταν δε μου κανει ιδιαιτερη εκπληξη.

----------


## Anasazi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η ιστορία έχει κυρίως να κάνει με τους ISPs. Αν κάνεις παράνομη δραστηριότητα υποκλέπτoντας κάποιο wifi άλλου/αγνώστου και χωρίς να δώσεις πραγματικά στοιχεία είναι αδύνατο να σε βρει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.
> 
> Δυνατή usb καρτούλα από ebay, κατευθυντική κεραία, ram based live OS, random mac πριν από οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, και δε σε πιάνει κανείς. Για ακραίες περιπτώσεις πας και με το αυτοκίνητο και ένα laptop κάπου εκτός έδρας.
> 	
> 
> Το ότι επειδή κάποιοι θίχτηκαν τραμπούκοι που έχουν φορέσει χριστιανικό προσωπείο για να διευρύνουν το πελατολόγιο τους, έγινε άρση απορρήτου τηλεπικοινωνιών, και εξαναγκασμός ISP να δώσει στοιχεία πελάτη για αυτή τη γελοία υπόθεση που ακόμα και αν αποδεχτούμε τον νόμο περί βλασφήμιας σε κράτος με ελευθερία λόγου το 2012, δεν στέκει καν σαν πλημμέλημα θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει πολύ.


Αυτο παντα το ειχα απορια. Δηλαδη αν εγω παω και κανω το οτιδηποτε μεσω Ιντερνετ...,μπορω να ισχυριστω μετα οτι δεν ημουν εγω αλλα καποιος αλλος που μου υπεκλεψε το wi-fi?

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αυτο παντα το ειχα απορια. Δηλαδη αν εγω παω και κανω το οτιδηποτε μεσω Ιντερνετ...,μπορω να ισχυριστω μετα οτι δεν ημουν εγω αλλα καποιος αλλος που μου υπεκλεψε το wi-fi?


ναι αλλά άντε απόδειξέ το

----------


## Anasazi

Συνδεομαι κι εγω στο δικτυο του σπιτιου μου με laptop οποτε σε οποιονδηποτε ελεγχο θα φαινεται οτι οντως εγινε ασυρματα το εγκλημα.....! 

Ή αγοραζω ενα λαπτοπ , κανω την κομπινα και πεταω το λαπτοπ στα σκουπιδια με το που τελειωσω,οποτε δεν υπαρχει κανενα στοιχειο οτι ημουν ΕΓΩ.

Δε μπορει,ειναι υπερβολικα ευκολο....

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ξεκίνα διάβασμα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Anasazi

XAXAXA! Μεχρι και ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ εχει βγαλει βιβλιο η σειρα " For Dummies " ?

΄Η μου κανεις πλακα?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Όχι ρε συ τι πλάκα;;  :ROFL: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0...pf_rd_i=468294

----------


## Anasazi

" How to work with the courts " 

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## kourampies

Φαντάζομαι ότι σε περιπτώσεις που εντοπίζεται μέσω IP ο "εγκληματίας", γίνεται άμεσα κατάσχεση υπολογιστή και router, για να διασταυρωθεί που και πως έγινε η πρόσβαση. Γιαυτό είπα και περί random MAC. Βέβαια άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν ήσουν εσύ με random MAC και ότι έκανες reset στο router για να χαθούν οποιαδήποτε logs/accosiations.

Στην ελλάδα που τα μισά και βάλε WiFI υποκλέπτονται πανεύκολα, είναι σχεδόν τρομακτικό σε τι μπελάδες μπορεί να μπουν αθώοι.

----------


## alekan

:Worthy:

----------


## no_logo

λεπτομέρεια .... η γουρουνομύτη  :Laughing:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Φαντάζομαι ότι σε περιπτώσεις που εντοπίζεται μέσω IP ο "εγκληματίας", γίνεται άμεσα κατάσχεση υπολογιστή και router, για να διασταυρωθεί που και πως έγινε η πρόσβαση. Γιαυτό είπα και περί random MAC. Βέβαια άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν ήσουν εσύ με random MAC και ότι έκανες reset στο router για να χαθούν οποιαδήποτε logs/accosiations.
> 
> Στην ελλάδα που τα μισά και βάλε WiFI υποκλέπτονται πανεύκολα, είναι σχεδόν τρομακτικό σε τι μπελάδες μπορεί να μπουν αθώοι.


ε δε σπάνε και τα μισά δίκτυα. με σιγουριά σπάνε μόνο τα wep τα οποία σιγά σιγά εξαφανίστηκαν
αφού πάντως υπάρχουν τεχνικά κενά, πρέπει ο νόμος να καταργηθεί ή να μπουν περιορισμοί σε αυτόν

----------


## xhaos

όλα τα cyta, netfaster και τα περισσότερα tomson σπάνε.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Με τα default keys μάλλον εννοείς... :Thinking:

----------


## xhaos

ναι.....

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ε δεν είναι σπάσιμο αυτό!!

----------


## kourampies

> Ε δεν είναι σπάσιμο αυτό!!


το αποτέλεσμα μετράει :Razz:

----------


## 21706

Τελικά η τυφλή θεόστραβη δικαιοσύνη τον καταδίκασε...

----------


## Zus

Ήθελα να το ανεβάσω και δεν θυμόμουν το thread, ωραίος  :One thumb up: 

Δέκα μήνες για τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο

----------


## konos

Ενδιαφέρον για μένα είναι ότι ο εισαγγελέας είχε προτείνει μικρότερη ποινή, αλλά ο δικαστής επέβαλε μεγαλύτερη!
Το ζητούμενο είναι πώς μπορεί να ευσταθεί η καθύβριση θρησκεύματος όταν η σάτιρα αφορούσε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, το οποίο, από όσο ξέρω δεν ήταν καν ποτέ μέρος της επίσημης εκκλησιαστικής ιεραρχίας. Δηλαδή, αν κάνω σάτιρα, ή τρολλάρω τον Άγιο Θεσσαλονίκης, καθυβρίζω τον Χριστιανισμό;;;;; Μην τρελαθούμε!  
Δεν ξέρω αν θα ασκηθεί έφεση. θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς θα καταλήξει κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## Revolution

Προφανώς ο δικαστής ήταν θρησκόληπτος.
Και τι σημαίνει καθύβριση θρησκεύματος στο κάτω κάτω? Να χέσω τον δυτικό "πολιτσμό" πραγματικά.

----------


## xhaos

> Προφανώς ο δικαστής ήταν θρησκόληπτος θρησκόπληκτος.
> Και τι σημαίνει καθύβριση θρησκεύματος στο κάτω κάτω? Να χέσω τον δυτικό "πολιτσμό" πραγματικά.


fixed :One thumb up:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Χαρά που κάνουν τα ταλιμπάν...

----------


## Nikiforos

και πολυ καλα του εκαναν! ετσι πρεπει να γινεται με καθε τετοια πραγματα, μπράβο στην δίωξη ηλεκτρικου εγκληματος!  :Worthy:  :One thumb up:  :Respekt:  αντε γιατι ειχαμε βαρεθει τον καθε λακαμα....

----------


## 21706

Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι ειρωνικό.
Δες και τον πιτσιρίκο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Μπράβο στη δίωξη που ρώτησε τo Facebook και τον ISP του Παστίτσιου και έτσι τον εντόπισε.

----------


## Revolution

Βασικά ο δικηγόρος του Παστίτσιου πρέπει να ήταν πολύ amateur.
Επίσης ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει τιμοκατάλογος με τα καντήλια?
Να ξέρει τι θα πληρώσω αν μου φύγει καμιά Χριστοπαναγία.

Επίσης νο2, το "γ**ω τον Δια" επιτρέπεται η εμπίπτει στην καθύβρηση θείων και αυτό?

----------


## Anasazi

Δηλαδη αν εγω δημιουργησω θρησκεια και ορισω ως θεα τη Γκαλαντριελ απο τον Αρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιων μπορω να τρεχω στα δικαστηρια οποιον την βρισει?

Τελικα δε λεγεται αδικα " Ο πνευματικος βοθρος της Ευρωπης " η Ελλαδα.....

----------


## yiapap

Famous Last Words: "Εμπιστεύομαι την Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη".
Πάλι καλά που του δώσανε ποινη με αναστολή...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Βασικά ο δικηγόρος του Παστίτσιου πρέπει να ήταν πολύ amateur.


Τι ψάχνεις τώρα;
Δεν ξέρω πολλά από δίκες, πάντως από όσα ξέρω, ο εισαγγελέας είναι αυτός που εισηγείται ως επό το πλείστον τις μεγαλύτερες ποινές.
Τώρα εδώ ο δικαστής το πήρε πιο σοβαρά το θέμα.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ξέρω πολλά από δίκες, πάντως από όσα ξέρω, ο εισαγγελέας είναι αυτός που εισηγείται ως επό το πλείστον τις μεγαλύτερες ποινές.


Όχι στο Ελληνικό Δίκαιο.
Αντίθετα από το Β.Ευρωπαϊκό/ΕΠΑνικό εδώ ο εισαγγελέας δεν είναι κατήγορος αλλά "εκπροσωπεί τον μέσο πολίτη". Το να εισηγείται μικρότερη ποινή ή ακόμη και αθώωση και το δικαστήριο να ρίχνει καμπάνες δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο.

----------


## PopManiac

Θα εκπλαγείτε αν ποτέ γνωρίζατε πόσες θεούσες και θεούσοι είναι δικαστές... Δεν είναι τυχαία η βαθιά διαπλοκή εκκλησίας και δικαιοσύνης.

----------


## yiapap

Το να είναι κάποιος θεούσος, θρσκευόμενος, ακόμη και θρησκόληπτος οφειλει να μην έχει επίπτωση στις αποφάσεις του/της οι οποίες οφείλουν να ακολουθούν το Νόμο και το κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα.
Η ιστορία του Πάτερ Παστίτσιου από την αρχή έως σήμερα αποδεικνύει πόσο ελαττωματική είναι η λειτουργία της Δημοκρατίας και της Δικαιοσύνης στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Το να είναι κάποιος θεούσος, θρσκευόμενος, ακόμη και θρησκόληπτος οφειλει να μην έχει επίπτωση στις αποφάσεις του/της οι οποίες οφείλουν να ακολουθούν το Νόμο και το κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα.
> Η ιστορία του Πάτερ Παστίτσιου από την αρχή έως σήμερα αποδεικνύει πόσο ελαττωματική είναι η λειτουργία της Δημοκρατίας και της Δικαιοσύνης στην Ελλάδα.


Μα το θεούσος δεν το έβαλα για να καταδείξω τα προσωπικά πιστεύω της πλειοψηφίας δικαστών αλλά το ότι έτσι ακριβώς είναι χρωματισμένοι στην κρίση τους.

Η πλειοψηφία...

Οι υπόλοιποι σιγά μην τα βάλουν με την εκκλησία και σου λέει "πάρε 10 μήνες από εμένα με αναστολή και κάνε έφεση και άσε ανώτερα δικαστήρια να βγάλουν το φίδι από την τρύπα"

----------


## GetRid

Η ευρωπαϊκή Ελλάδα για την οποία πολεμούν οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι ευρωπαϊστές, είναι ότι πιο κοντά στο Ιράν υπάρχει στον δυτικό κόσμο.  :Thumb down:

----------


## 29gk

> Ενδιαφέρον για μένα είναι ότι ο εισαγγελέας είχε προτείνει μικρότερη ποινή, αλλά ο δικαστής επέβαλε μεγαλύτερη!
> Το ζητούμενο είναι πώς μπορεί να ευσταθεί η καθύβριση θρησκεύματος όταν η σάτιρα αφορούσε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, το οποίο, από όσο ξέρω δεν ήταν καν ποτέ μέρος της επίσημης εκκλησιαστικής ιεραρχίας. Δηλαδή, αν κάνω σάτιρα, ή τρολλάρω τον Άγιο Θεσσαλονίκης, καθυβρίζω τον Χριστιανισμό;;;;; Μην τρελαθούμε!  
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα ασκηθεί έφεση. θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς θα καταλήξει κάτι τέτοιο!


Δεν τον καταδικασαν για αυτον τον λογο. Δεν θα μπορουσαν ποτε αλλωστε, ακομα κι αν τολμουσαν να το τραβηξουν μεχρι εξευτελισμου. Τον καταδικασαν για μια "φαρσα" που εκανε το λαθος να παιξει ο παστιτσιος, οτι ταχατες καποιος καταδικασμενος γιατρευτηκε και τα λοιπα, η οποια ηταν φυσικα ψευδης και εκει ακριβως στηριξαν νομικα τον εμπαιγμο του θρησκευματος. Κατι δηλαδη που θα μπορουσε να συμβει κι αν κοροιδευε εναν αντιστοιχο μουσουλμανο.

Πιστευω οτι το παρατραβηξε ο εν λογω, για λογους δημοσιοτητας ισως, οταν μαλιστα ηξερε πολυ καθαρα οτι του την ειχαν στημενη στη γωνια. Την πατησε εν ολιγοις γιατι δεν τα σκεφτηκε λιγο πιο εξυπνα.

----------


## konenas

> Famous Last Words: "Εμπιστεύομαι την Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη".
> Πάλι καλά που του δώσανε ποινη με αναστολή...


μάλλον δεν είναι με αναστολή, έκανε έφεση για να αφεθεί ελεύθερος

----------


## Helix

Αναμενόμενη η απόφαση...

----------


## yiapap

> μάλλον δεν είναι με αναστολή, έκανε έφεση για να αφεθεί ελεύθερος


"Το τριμελές πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών καταδίκασε σήμερα τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο ή κατά κόσμον Φίλιππο Λοΐζο σε *δέκα μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή*"

----------


## konenas

> "Το τριμελές πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών καταδίκασε σήμερα τον Γέροντα Παστίτσιο ή κατά κόσμον Φίλιππο Λοΐζο σε *δέκα μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή*"


16 Ιανουαρίου
16:382014
Εκτύπωση του άρθρουΜοιράσου αυτό το άρθρο


*Το δικαστήριο καταδίκασε σε δέκα μήνες φυλάκιση* τον εικοσιεφτάχρονο Φίλιππο Λοΐζο, τον δημιουργό του "Γέροντος Παστίτσιου" για "κατ' εξακολούθηση καθύβριση θρησκεύματος". Ο εισαγγελέας πρότεινε μικρότερη καταδίκη, ενώ ο Φίλιππος Λοΐζος άσκησε έφεση.

*Η έφεση έχει ανασταλτικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλιώς o "Παστίτσιος" θα οδηγούνταν στη φυλακή.*

----------


## yiapap

Αφού ρε συ μέχρι 5 χρόνια (ή  6; ) οι ποινές είναι εξαγοράσιμες! Εντάξει μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας πουθα έμπαινε μέσα!!!

----------


## tzelen

Ποτέιτο, ποτάτο. Ας μην μείνουμε εκεί. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι για μια ακόμη φορά, η Ελληνική δικαιοσύνη μας έκανε υπερήφανους που ζούμε σε αυτήν την χώρα.

----------


## yiapap

> Ποτέιτο, ποτάτο. Ας μην μείνουμε εκεί. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι για μια ακόμη φορά, η Ελληνική δικαιοσύνη μας έκανε υπερήφανους που ζούμε σε αυτήν την χώρα.


Και σ'αυτόν τον αιώνα να προσθέσω....

----------


## konenas

Όλα πάνε πίσω, μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο 0

----------


## yiapap

> Όλα πάνε πίσω, μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο 0


Οπότε και θα ξαναρθεί ο Ιησούς! Ο καιρόc γαρ εγγύc λέμεεεεε  :Bless:

----------


## Helix

Βασικά είναι από τις ελάχιστες φορές που λειτούργησε σωστά η δικαιοσύνη  :Thumbsup:

----------


## yiapap

> Βασικά είναι από τις ελάχιστες φορές που λειτούργησε σωστά η δικαιοσύνη


Tρολάρεις ή απλά δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα;

----------


## Helix

> Tρολάρεις ή απλά δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα;


Σαν τι επιχειρήματα θες;

----------


## BlindG

Για εξήγησε για την σωστή λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης....  :What..?:

----------


## Helix

Σωστή δικαιοσύνη = τηρώ το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω εξαιρετικά σπάνιο στην Ελλάδα

----------


## yiapap

> Σαν τι επιχειρήματα θες;


Ξέρω γω; Ας πούμε ένα επιχείρημα είναι: "Η ελευθερία του λόγου και η σάτιρα δεν μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τα θρησκευτικά μου αισθήματα.Όποιος τα προσβάλλει πρέπει να φυλακίζεται".

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστή δικαιοσύνη = τηρώ το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω εξαιρετικά σπάνιο στην Ελλάδα


Σωστά. Μόνο που το Σύνταγμα μιλάει για την προστασία της ελευθερίας του λίγου και της έκφρασης. Όχι για την προστασία των θρησκευτικών αισθημάτων επίορκων βουλευτών φαιστικών οργανώσεων.

----------


## Helix

> Ξέρω γω; Ας πούμε ένα επιχείρημα είναι: "Η ελευθερία του λόγου και η σάτιρα δεν μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τα θρησκευτικά μου αισθήματα.Όποιος τα προσβάλλει πρέπει να φυλακίζεται".


Αφού απαντάς και μόνος σου γιατί με ρωτάς;

----------


## BlindG

Νομίζω δεν διάβασες τι σου έγραψε. Ξαναδιάβασέ το.

----------


## yiapap

> Αφού απαντάς και μόνος σου γιατί με ρωτάς;


Την κολοκυθιά θα παίξουμε; Αυτό είναι το επιχείρημά σου δηλαδή; Το βρήκα με την πρώτη;  :Cool:

----------


## Helix

> Ξέρω γω; Ας πούμε ένα επιχείρημα είναι: "Η ελευθερία του λόγου και η σάτιρα δεν μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τα θρησκευτικά μου αισθήματα.Όποιος τα προσβάλλει πρέπει να φυλακίζεται".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σωστά. Μόνο που το Σύνταγμα μιλάει για την προστασία της ελευθερίας του λίγου και της έκφρασης. Όχι για την προστασία των θρησκευτικών αισθημάτων επίορκων βουλευτών φαιστικών οργανώσεων.


Η εξύβριση είναι ή δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα; Γιατί η εξύβριση των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων ενός ατόμου να εξαιρείται απ' τον κανόνα της εξύβρισης; Δηλαδή (υποθετικά) αν σε βρίσω και μάλιστα δημόσια και μου κάνεις μύνηση για εξύβριδη, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω μετά, να σε πώ φασίστα;

----------


## BlindG

Ηelix να σε βοηθήσω:




> "Η ελευθερία του λόγου και η σάτιρα *δεν* μπορούν να προσβάλλουν τα θρησκευτικά μου αισθήματα.Όποιος τα προσβάλλει πρέπει να φυλακίζεται".


Μάντεψε ποιά είναι η λέξη κλειδί  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Εξύβριση η σάτυρα;
Αλλά ακόμα και εξύβριση να ήταν, εσύ θα έκανες μήνυση σε κάποιον που σε έβρισε;

Όπως σας βολεύουν τα λέτε.

----------


## yiapap

> Η εξύβριση είναι ή δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα; Γιατί η εξύβριση των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων ενός ατόμου να εξαιρείται απ' τον κανόνα της εξύβρισης; Δηλαδή (υποθετικά) αν σε βρίσω και μάλιστα δημόσια και μου κάνεις μύνηση για εξύβριδη, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω μετά, να σε πώ φασίστα;


Πως εξυβρίζει τις θρησκευτικές σου πεπουθήσεις ο Γέροντας Παστίτσιος;
Όταν κάποιος σατιρίζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο διάφοροι απατεώνες εκμεταλευονται τη θρησκεία σου για ιδίον οικονομικό όφελος θεωρείς ότι προσβάλλει εσένα ή/και τον θεό σου;

----------


## GetRid

Κι αυτός ο θεός πολύ μη μου άπτου. Προσβάλεται με την μία.

----------


## Revolution

> Σωστή δικαιοσύνη = τηρώ το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω εξαιρετικά σπάνιο στην Ελλάδα


Σωστό. Επιτέλους να τιμωρηθεί και κάποιος, ας αρχίσουμε απο τον παστίτσιο, αρκετό κακό έκανε στην χώρα.




> Η εξύβριση είναι ή δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα; Γιατί η εξύβριση των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων ενός ατόμου να εξαιρείται απ' τον κανόνα της εξύβρισης; Δηλαδή (υποθετικά) αν σε βρίσω και μάλιστα δημόσια και μου κάνεις μύνηση για εξύβριδη, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω μετά, να σε πώ φασίστα;


Αν μου πεις "γαμω τον Παναθηναικό σου" μπορώ να σου κάνω μήνυση?

----------


## yiapap

> Σωστό. Επιτέλους να τιμωρηθεί και κάποιος σε αυτήν την χώρα ας αρχίσουμε απο τον παστίτσιο αρκετό κακό


Λάθος επιχείρημα. Αν κάποιος παρανομεί πρέπει να τιμωρείται, ακόμη κι αν άλλοι έχουν κάνει χειρότερα. Θυμάμαι τα επιχειρήματα των ΧΑτων στο αντίστοιχο νήμα.

Εδώ η ερώτηση είναι όταν σατιρίζω κάτι που αποδεδειγμένα εκμεταλεύεται ευαισθησίες συμπολιτών μας ποια είναι τα όρια της σάτιρας;

----------


## Revolution

> Λάθος επιχείρημα. Αν κάποιος παρανομεί πρέπει να τιμωρείται, ακόμη κι αν άλλοι έχουν κάνει χειρότερα. Θυμάμαι τα επιχειρήματα των ΧΑτων στο αντίστοιχο νήμα.
> 
> Εδώ η ερώτηση είναι όταν σατιρίζω κάτι που αποδεδειγμένα εκμεταλεύεται ευαισθησίες συμπολιτών μας ποια είναι τα όρια της σάτιρας;


Αυτό που λες το έχω πει κι εγώ απλά αυτή η περίπτωση είναι τόσο ακραία που δεν θεωρώ πως εμπίπτει σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
Είναι η μετουσίωση του εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται και το γνωστο χτενίζεται.
Η σάτιρα είναι σάτιρα, τα λαμόγια που εκμεταλεύονται του ηλίθιους και τους σπρώχνουν βιβλία του Παστίτσιου είναι ατιμώρητα έτσι.

----------


## tzelen

> Αν μου πεις "γαμω τον Παναθηναικό σου" μπορώ να σου κάνω μήνυση?




Off Topic


		Όχι, γιατί δεν είναι θρησκεία. Μόνο ο Ολυμπιακός είναι, άπιστοι  :Bless:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Κι αυτός ο θεός πολύ μη μου άπτου. Προσβάλεται με την μία.


Ο θεός δεν φαίνεται να προβληματίζεται και ιδιαίτερα.
Οι οπαδοί του είναι που παρεξηγούνται.

----------


## GetRid

> Ο θεός δεν φαίνεται να προβληματίζεται και ιδιαίτερα.
> Οι οπαδοί του είναι που παρεξηγούνται.


Ετσι ακούγεται, ξέρω γω. Απ' την άλλη τα κρατά μαζεμένα και ξεσπάει στο τέλος.

----------


## BigBlack

> Ο θεός δεν φαίνεται να προβληματίζεται και ιδιαίτερα.
> Οι οπαδοί του είναι που παρεξηγούνται.


Μα οι οπαδοί του είναι η τιμωρός χειρ του υψίστου και οι εφαρμογείς της θείας βούλησής του. Τα δικαστήρια και οι παπάδες απλώς ερμηνεύουν την βούληση και ορίζουν τις ποινές.  :Twisted Evil: 

Όσο για την ποινή και το αν ο δικαστής ήταν θεούσα, μην ξεχνάτε το λεγόμενο "παραδικαστικό κύκλωμα". Πιστεύετε πως εξαρθρώθηκε ποτέ; Είναι σαν να λες πως εξαρθρώθηκε η Καμόρα στην Ιταλία...

----------


## Helix

> Αν μου πεις "γαμω τον Παναθηναικό σου" μπορώ να σου κάνω μήνυση?


Αν δώ κάπου κατωχυμένο τον Παναθηναϊκό σαν θρησκεία, ναι να μου κάνεις. Αλλά για να δείς ότι σέβομαι τους συνανθρώπους μου, ακόμα κι αν δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, από μένα τουλάχιστον μην περιμένεις τέτοια συμπεριφορά. Γιατί ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν παράνομο, θα ήταν τουλάχιστον ανήθικο/προκλητικό/προσβλητικό.

----------


## FuS

Mιας και είχατε κάνει σχετική αναφορά νωρίτερα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως η εξύβριση δεν αποτελεί πάντα ποινικό αδίκημα γιατί αν συνέβαινε αυτό θα καταργούταν το δικαίωμα της ελέυθερης έκφρασης.
Στο δικαστήριο τώρα ισχύει η αρχή της αναλογικότητας. Και σε γενικές γραμμές (όμως η κάθε περίπτωση εξετάζεται ειδικά) εξύβριση θεωρείται όταν στόχος είναι το πρόσωπο και όχι οι ιδέες. Όταν στόχος είναι οι ιδέες και μπορεί αυτο να αποδεικτεί (το βάρος της απόδειξης, ότι στόχος εν τέλει δεν ήταν οι ιδέες, φυσικά το έχει ο κατήγορος), είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να θεωρηθεί ως εξύβριση διότι συνιστά παραβίαση της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης.
(όλα αυτά σε λογικά πλαίσια βέβαια - κάτι που δεν συνέβη με την παραπάνω περίπτωση)

----------


## Helix

> Πως εξυβρίζει τις θρησκευτικές σου πεπουθήσεις ο Γέροντας Παστίτσιος;
> Όταν κάποιος σατιρίζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο διάφοροι απατεώνες εκμεταλευονται τη θρησκεία σου για ιδίον οικονομικό όφελος θεωρείς ότι προσβάλλει εσένα ή/και τον θεό σου;


Κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας ή μου φαίνεται; Το άτομο είχε σαν στόχο να σατιρίσει κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται εν ζωή εδώ και 20 χρόνια, όπου ο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο *οποιοσδήποτε*. Αλήθεια πόσο σωστό ή θαρραλέο θεωρείται να εξυβρίζεις νεκρούς;

----------


## Anasazi

> Κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας ή μου φαίνεται; Το άτομο είχε σαν στόχο να σατιρίσει κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται εν ζωή εδώ και 20 χρόνια, όπου ο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο *οποιοσδήποτε*. Αλήθεια πόσο σωστό ή θαρραλέο θεωρείται να εξυβρίζεις νεκρούς;


Ο Παϊσιος ειχε πει το εξης : 

" Ο Θεός κανόνισε, ώστε ο άνδρας να αφεντεύη στην γυναίκα. Να αφεντεύη η γυναίκα στον άνδρα είναι ύβρις στον Θεό [...] Σήμερα στις γυναίκες, επειδή εργάζονται και ψηφίζουν, μπήκε ένα αρρωστημένο πνεύμα και νομίζουν ότι είναι ίσες με τους άνδρες. "

Προκειται για ψυχολογικα ασταθη ανθρωπο ή συμφωνεις με αυτο που εχει πει?

Κατι ενδιαμεσο δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## FuS

> Κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας ή μου φαίνεται; Το άτομο είχε σαν στόχο να σατιρίσει κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται εν ζωή εδώ και 20 χρόνια, όπου ο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο *οποιοσδήποτε*. Αλήθεια πόσο σωστό ή θαρραλέο θεωρείται να εξυβρίζεις νεκρούς;


Helix μπλέκεις το ηθικό/ανήθικο με το νόμιμο/παράνομο.
Αυτό που περιγράφεις (για την ηθική μου - γιατί ο καθένας θα το βλέπει διαφορετικά) είναι ανήθικο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παράνομο όμως. Και για να γίνει σύλληψη θα πρέπει να είναι παράνομο και όχι ανήθικο απλά.




> Ο Παϊσιος ειχε πει το εξης : 
> 
> " Ο Θεός κανόνισε, ώστε ο άνδρας να αφεντεύη στην γυναίκα. Να αφεντεύη η γυναίκα στον άνδρα είναι ύβρις στον Θεό [...] Σήμερα στις γυναίκες, επειδή εργάζονται και ψηφίζουν, μπήκε ένα αρρωστημένο πνεύμα και νομίζουν ότι είναι ίσες με τους άνδρες. "
> 
> Προκειται για ψυχολογικα ασταθη ανθρωπο ή συμφωνεις με αυτο που εχει πει?
> 
> Κατι ενδιαμεσο δεν υπαρχει.


O άνθρωπος δεν είναι διπολικό ον. Υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.
Θα μπορούσε, αλλά το παραπάνω δεν δείχνει απόλυτα κάποιο ψυχωσικό ή ψυχοπαθολογικό πρόβλημα. Επίσης για να βγει τέτοιο συμπέρασμα θα πρέπει να εξετάζεις τα συμπτώματα -καθημερινά- για παραπάνω από 6 μήνες.
Άρα είναι άκυρο το αρχικό ερώτημα αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς και σοβαροί.

----------


## badweed

> Κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας ή μου φαίνεται; Το άτομο είχε σαν στόχο να σατιρίσει κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται εν ζωή εδώ και 20 χρόνια, όπου ο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο *οποιοσδήποτε*. Αλήθεια πόσο σωστό ή θαρραλέο θεωρείται να εξυβρίζεις νεκρούς;


ο ανθρωπος αυτος εμεινε απομονομενος και απομακρυσμενος απο τα κοσμια και μαγκια του .ουτε εγραψε ουτε ουτε διαλεξε αυτον τον δρομο ..
μετα τον θανατο του , καπιοι αλλοι αποφασισαν να τον εκδοσουν και να προκαλεσουν με το ονομα του το οποιο ειχε αφησει καθαρο με τα εργα του  .. 
αυτοι δεν ειναι ηθικοι αυτουργοι της ολης καταστασης ; δεν καπηλευτηκαν το ονομα ενος νεκρου;


συμφωνω παντως γενικα οτι ειναι ατιμο το να πιανουμε τους νεκρους στο στομα μας για καταστασεις που περναμε εμεις .(το εχω κανει ομως )

----------


## GetRid

Στον 21ο αιώνα υπάρχουν πολίτες εν Ελλάδι πιο συντηρητικοί κι από την τάξη των δικαστών.

----------


## Helix

> Ο Παϊσιος ειχε πει το εξης : 
> 
> " Ο Θεός κανόνισε, ώστε ο άνδρας να αφεντεύη στην γυναίκα. Να αφεντεύη η γυναίκα στον άνδρα είναι ύβρις στον Θεό [...] Σήμερα στις γυναίκες, επειδή εργάζονται και ψηφίζουν, μπήκε ένα αρρωστημένο πνεύμα και νομίζουν ότι είναι ίσες με τους άνδρες. "
> 
> Προκειται για ψυχολογικα ασταθη ανθρωπο ή συμφωνεις με αυτο που εχει πει?
> 
> Κατι ενδιαμεσο δεν υπαρχει.


Δεν είναι θέμα συμφωνίας. Αν ο Α' πεί μια μπαρούφα (λέμε τώρα), στην χειρότερη να πώ κάτι εναντίον του σε προσωπικό κύκλο, δεν θα κάτσω να διατυμπανίσω δημόσια τη στάση μου, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για άτομο που δεν βρίσκεται καν εν ζωή και δεν έχει την ευκαιρεία να αντικρούσει τις κατηγορίες μου.

----------


## BigBlack

> Ο Παϊσιος ειχε πει το εξης : 
> 
> " Ο Θεός κανόνισε, ώστε ο άνδρας να αφεντεύη στην γυναίκα. Να αφεντεύη η γυναίκα στον άνδρα είναι ύβρις στον Θεό [...] Σήμερα στις γυναίκες, επειδή εργάζονται και ψηφίζουν, μπήκε ένα αρρωστημένο πνεύμα και νομίζουν ότι είναι ίσες με τους άνδρες. "
> 
> Προκειται για ψυχολογικα ασταθη ανθρωπο ή συμφωνεις με αυτο που εχει πει?
> 
> Κατι ενδιαμεσο δεν υπαρχει.


Τα ίδια έλεγε κι ο Παύλος και αγιοποιήθηκε. :Razz:

----------


## Helix

> ο ανθρωπος αυτος εμεινε απομονομενος και απομακρυσμενος απο τα κοσμια και μαγκια του .ουτε εγραψε ουτε ουτε διαλεξε αυτον τον δρομο ..
> μετα τον θανατο του , καπιοι αλλοι αποφασισαν να τον εκδοσουν και να προκαλεσουν με το ονομα του το οποιο ειχε αφησει καθαρο με τα εργα του  .. 
> αυτοι δεν ειναι ηθικοι αυτουργοι της ολης καταστασης ; δεν καπηλευτηκαν το ονομα ενος νεκρου;


Και ποιος θα κρίνει αν μερικοί άνθρωποι εκπροσωπούν επάξια τα πιστεύω του Παΐσιου και του κάθε γέροντα Παΐσιου ή όντως καπηλεύονται το όνομα τους; Εγώ; Εσύ; Ποιος;

Όταν ανέβαζε φωτογραφίες με τα πρόσωπα του Χριστού και της Παναγίας να ξεχειλίζουν από μακαρόνια, πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι ο βασικός στόχος ήταν τα άτομα που αναφέρεις; Αν εγώ ζωγραφίσω τον Μωάμεθ με κόκκινα μάτια και κέρατα και σου πώ "Το κάνω γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει η εκμετάλευση του Μωάμεθ και του Αλλάχ" δεν αντιφάσκω;

----------


## yiapap

> Κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας ή μου φαίνεται; Το άτομο είχε σαν στόχο να σατιρίσει κάποιον που δεν βρίσκεται εν ζωή εδώ και 20 χρόνια, όπου ο κάποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι ο *οποιοσδήποτε*. Αλήθεια πόσο σωστό ή θαρραλέο θεωρείται να εξυβρίζεις νεκρούς;


Καμιά σχέση. Η σάτιρα στρεφόταν κατά συγκεκριμένων "συγγραφέων-εκδοτών" οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη και σήμερα που μιλάμε έναν ηλικιωμένο ο οποίος δεν ήταν καν ιερωμένος για να πουλήσουν συγγράματα.

Ποιος ο λόγος να σατιρήσεις έναν νεκρό ο οποίος δεν ήταν και κάποιος "επώνυμος" πριν τους γνωστούς "συγγραφείς".

----------


## wnet

...και άμα δεν απευθυνόταν τα βέλη του σε κάποιο πρόσωπο της Ορθοδοξίας αλλά σε κάποιο του Μουσουλμανισμού;;;;

θα λέγανε όσοι λένε "καλώς καταδικάστηκε", το ίδιο;;;
θα λέγανε όσοι λένε "κακώς καταδικάστηκε", το ίδιο;;; 

.. και αν γινόταν το παραπάνω σε μια χώρα όπου το 80%++ δε θα ήταν Χριστιανοί (έστω και κατ' όνομα) αλλά Μουσουλμάνοι ... τι θα γινόταν άραγε.... ;;;;

----------


## yiapap

> Ο Παϊσιος ειχε πει το εξης :


Μικρή διόρθωση: ΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ να είπε.

----------


## GetRid

Το ότι αυτές τις βλακείες τις χρησιμοποιούν επιτήδειοι για να πλουτίσουν βασιζόμενοι στην ευπιστία και την αφέλεια των πιστών;
Το αυτές οι βλακείες γέννησαν περισσότερη βλακεία και φούσκωσαν τα πανιά του κάθε είδους καπήλου μέχρι και την χρυσή αυγή;

Το ότι οι δικαστές δεν ασχολήθηκαν, ούτε ασχολούνται με όλους τους απατεώνες, αλλά αντίθετα τιμώρησαν αυτόν που τους ξεσκέπαζε και του χλεύαζε;

----------


## FuS

GetRid τιμώρησαν αυτόν (όπως ορθά γράφεις) και δεν ασχολούνται με τους απατεώνες διότι οι απατεώνες είναι αυτοί που του την έστησαν έτσι και αλλιώς μιας και ήταν τα θύματα του trolling.
Trolling στους παραπάνω επιτήδειους ήθελε να κάνει και του την στήσανε με τη βοήθεια των αβγών.
(ο παίσιος ήταν απλά ο "τρόπος")

----------


## yiapap

> Το ότι αυτές τις βλακείες τις χρησιμοποιούν επιτήδειοι για να πλουτίσουν βασιζόμενοι στην ευπιστία και την αφέλεια των πιστών;
> Το αυτές οι βλακείες γέννησαν περισσότερη βλακεία και φούσκωσαν τα πανιά του κάθε είδους καπήλου μέχρι και την χρυσή αυγή;
> 
> Το ότι οι δικαστές δεν ασχολήθηκαν, ούτε ασχολούνται με όλους τους απατεώνες, αλλά αντίθετα τιμώρησαν αυτόν που τους ξεσκέπαζε και του χλεύαζε;


Ακριβώς!
Ούτε καν άφησαν να υπάρχει σε δημόσια θέα το ξεμπρόστιασμά τους.
Και αυτό το προκάλεσαν οι υποτίθεται πιστοί. Αυτοί οι οποίοι αποτελούν τον στόχο των επιτήδειων αυτοι οι οποίοι γίνονται αντικείμενο εκμετάλευσης.

Πιο παράνοια πας στο Δαφνί!

- - - Updated - - -




> GetRid τιμώρησαν αυτόν (όπως ορθά γράφεις) και δεν ασχολούνται με τους απατεώνες διότι οι απατεώνες είναι αυτοί που του την έστησαν έτσι και αλλιώς μιας και ήταν τα θύματα του trolling.
> Trolling στους παραπάνω επιτήδειους ήθελε να κάνει και του την στήσανε με τη βοήθεια των αβγών.
> (ο παίσιος ήταν απλά ο "τρόπος")


Ναι. Αλλα παραπάνω έχεις έναν συμφορουμίτη 33 ετών ο οποίος δεν είναι αυγό (ή έχει καλό ορθογραφικό έλεγχο) και θεωρεί ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς!

----------


## Helix

Φίλε Γιαπάπη, το κύριο σημείο διαφωνίας μας είναι ότι εσύ (και κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα) λέτε ότι σατίριζε όσους καπιλεύονται τη θρησκεία ή ονόματα που σχετίζονται με τον έναν τρόπο ή τον άλλον μ' αυτήν, ενώ προσωπική μου αντίληψη είναι ότι είχε σκοπό να σατιρίσει την εκκλησία, τον Χριστιανισμό whatever. Και ξαναρωτάω (γιατί απάντηση δεν πήρα) 1. Ποιος κρίνει αν ο Χ γράφει για τον Ψ γιατί απλά εστερνίζεται τις απόψεις του ή γράφει μόνο για το κέρδος ή για να καπηλευτεί το όνομα του (όπως ισχυρίζεστε); 2. Η σατίριση προσώπων που απεικονίζονται σε μια θρησκεία από τον Χ, πώς ακριβώς εκφράζει την θέληση να προστατέψει ή έστω να μην χλευάσει την συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία (όπως υπονοείται από το "δεν μ' αρέσει να καπηλεύονται την εκκλησία...");

----------


## FuS

> Ναι. Αλλα παραπάνω έχεις έναν συμφορουμίτη 33 ετών ο οποίος δεν είναι αυγό (ή έχει καλό ορθογραφικό έλεγχο) και θεωρεί ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς!


Nομίζω πως απλά o helix αναφέρεται σε διαφορετικό πράγμα.

Πολλοί εδώ μέσα (και εγώ μαζί τους) υποστηρίζουμε πως ότι έγινε είχε σαν στόχο, όχι τον Παΐσιο, αλλά τους παραπάνω απατεώνες/επιτήδειους. Ο helix (και ίσως όχι μόνο), πιστεύω, βλέπει πως ο στόχος ήταν ο Παΐσιος και θεωρεί ότι επειδή ήταν ο στόχος του ένας νεκρός (το να προσβάλλουν νεκρό το θεωρώ και εγώ ανήθικο μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τον εαυτό του) τότε καλώς κάνανε και έγινε ό,τι έγινε (με τον τρόπο διαφωνώ σίγουρα ακόμη κι αν έκρινα πως έφταιγε).

Οπότε απλά το βλέπουμε από διαφορετική σκοπιά (με τον helix πχ). Εγώ περισσότερο βλέπω φίμωση της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης μιας και κατά την γνώμη μου τα κείμενα είχαν στόχο τις ιδέες των παραπάνω θρησκόληπτων και όχι τους ίδιους ως πρόσωπα. Οι ισορροπίες είναι πολύ λεπτές αν και δεν έχει τόση σημασία διότι το πανηγύρι έγινε καθαρά για τις εντυπώσεις και για τις "εξυπηρετήσεις" (δούναι και λαβείν)

----------


## Helix

> Nομίζω πως απλά o helix αναφέρεται σε διαφορετικό πράγμα.
> 
> Πολλοί εδώ μέσα (και εγώ μαζί τους) υποστηρίζουμε πως ότι έγινε είχε σαν στόχο, όχι τον Παΐσιο, αλλά τους παραπάνω απατεώνες/επιτήδειους. Ο helix (και ίσως όχι μόνο), πιστεύω, βλέπει πως ο στόχος ήταν ο Παΐσιος και θεωρεί ότι επειδή ήταν ο στόχος του ένας νεκρός (το να προσβάλλουν νεκρό το θεωρώ και εγώ ανήθικο μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τον εαυτό του) τότε καλώς κάνανε και έγινε ό,τι έγινε (με τον τρόπο διαφωνώ σίγουρα ακόμη κι αν έκρινα πως έφταιγε).
> 
> Οπότε απλά το βλέπουμε από διαφορετική σκοπιά (με τον helix πχ). Εγώ περισσότερο βλέπω φίμωση της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης μιας και κατά την γνώμη μου τα κείμενα είχαν στόχο τις ιδέες των παραπάνω θρησκόληπτων και όχι τους ίδιους ως πρόσωπα. Οι ισορροπίες είναι πολύ λεπτές αν και δεν έχει τόση σημασία διότι το πανηγύρι έγινε καθαρά για τις εντυπώσεις και για τις "εξυπηρετήσεις" (δούναι και λαβείν)


Ακριβώς αυτό, όσοι εκμεταλεύονται το όνομα της Χ, Ψ, Ζ θρησκείας στο όνομα του κέρδους προκαλούν και σε 'μένα αποντροπιασμό. Αλλά είναι έτσι;

----------


## Zus

> δεν έχει τόση σημασία διότι το πανηγύρι έγινε καθαρά για τις εντυπώσεις και για τις "εξυπηρετήσεις" (δούναι και λαβείν)


Καλά αυτοί το κάναν για τις εντυπώσεις. Εμείς να μην διαμαρτυρηθούμε? Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της δικαιοσύνης?

----------


## tzelen

Τόσους μήνες μετά, δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή θυμόμαστε, ή μπορεί να μην είχαμε δει ποτέ) τις εν λόγω σελίδες στο FB. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε, τουλάχιστον εγώ, το πνεύμα και τον σκοπό του "παστίτσιου". Για τα δικά μου μάτια όμως, ακόμη και αν ήθελε να λοιδωρίσει έναν νεκρό, δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Γιατί ο νεκρός είναι κάτι ιερό; Πού τραβάμε τη διαχωριστική γραμμη; Ο Χίτλερ, πχ, πρέπει να τύχει ίδιου σεβασμού; Ο Αινσταιν; Ο Εουσέμπιο, που πέθανε και πρόσφατα;

----------


## FuS

> Καλά αυτοί το κάναν για τις εντυπώσεις. Εμείς να μην διαμαρτυρηθούμε? Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της δικαιοσύνης?


Εξυπακούεται να διαμαρτυρηθείς, εξάλλου είμαι κατά της απάθειας. Δεν είπα πουθενα ότι δεν πρέπει κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τόσους μήνες μετά, δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή θυμόμαστε, ή μπορεί να μην είχαμε δει ποτέ) τις εν λόγω σελίδες στο FB. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε, τουλάχιστον εγώ, το πνεύμα και τον σκοπό του "παστίτσιου". Για τα δικά μου μάτια όμως, ακόμη και αν ήθελε να λοιδωρίσει έναν νεκρό, δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Γιατί ο νεκρός είναι κάτι ιερό; Πού τραβάμε τη διαχωριστική γραμμη; Ο Χίτλερ, πχ, πρέπει να τύχει ίδιου σεβασμού; Ο Αινσταιν; Ο Εουσέμπιο, που πέθανε και πρόσφατα;


Άσχετα τώρα με το παραπάνω θέμα και τον Παΐσιο και τους λοιπούς.

Δεν μπορούμε (και είναι ανήθικο διότι δείχνει σημάδια επιβολής) να λέμε κάτι για έναν νεκρό διότι δεν έχει την επιλογή να αντικρούσει ό,τι του προσάπτουμε. Πάντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να υποστηρίξει κάποιος τον εαυτό του, ακόμη και ο χειρότερος φονιάς.
Ο σεβασμός είναι άλλο πράγμα. Δεν το κάνεις διότι σέβεσαι αυτόν αλλά διότι σέβεσαι εσένα.

----------


## Helix

> Τόσους μήνες μετά, δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή θυμόμαστε, ή μπορεί να μην είχαμε δει ποτέ) τις εν λόγω σελίδες στο FB. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε, τουλάχιστον εγώ, το πνεύμα και τον σκοπό του "παστίτσιου". Για τα δικά μου μάτια όμως, ακόμη και αν ήθελε να λοιδωρίσει έναν νεκρό, δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Γιατί ο νεκρός είναι κάτι ιερό; Πού τραβάμε τη διαχωριστική γραμμη; Ο Χίτλερ, πχ, πρέπει να τύχει ίδιου σεβασμού; Ο Αινσταιν; Ο Εουσέμπιο, που πέθανε και πρόσφατα;


Φίλε μου τώρα κι εσύ τραβάς το σκοινί. Ο Χίτλερ αναγράφεται στην Ιστορία ως ένας από τους πιο σατανικούς ανθρώπους που πέρασαν ποτέ στον κόσμο, ο Αϊνστάΐν αντίστοιχα σαν ένας από τα μεγαλύτερα μυαλά. Για τον γέροντα Παΐσιο πότε πήρε θέση η ιστορία και δεν το γνωρίζω; Και με τι θα τον συγκρίνεις, με τον Χίτλερ ή τον Αϊνστάϊν;

----------


## GetRid

Συγνώμη, αλλά ένας σαλεμένος ήταν. Προς θεού όμως δεν θέλω να τον κατηγορήσω ότι ευθύνεται γι αυτό.

----------


## Helix

Ίσως κάπου μέσα σου πιστεύεις ότι θα σηκωθεί από τον τάφο του και θα σου απαντήσει

----------


## konenas

> ο ανθρωπος αυτος εμεινε απομονομενος και απομακρυσμενος απο τα κοσμια και μαγκια του .ουτε εγραψε ουτε ουτε διαλεξε αυτον τον δρομο ..
> μετα τον θανατο του , καπιοι αλλοι αποφασισαν να τον εκδοσουν και να προκαλεσουν με το ονομα του το οποιο ειχε αφησει καθαρο με τα εργα του  .. 
> αυτοι δεν ειναι ηθικοι αυτουργοι της ολης καταστασης ; δεν καπηλευτηκαν το ονομα ενος νεκρου;
> 
> 
> συμφωνω παντως γενικα οτι ειναι ατιμο το να πιανουμε τους νεκρους στο στομα μας για καταστασεις που περναμε εμεις .(το εχω κανει ομως )


Ξέρεις πως λέγεται αυτός που μένει πολύ μόνος του;

----------


## GetRid

Ναι.. σιγουρα. Γελάστε (ή κλάψτε) ελεύθερα

Ο Γιωργάκης από το Θιβέτ, του Γέροντα Παΐσιου, εκδοση *Γενικού Επιτελέιου Στρατού*




> Ἦρθε στό Ἅγιον Ὄρος καί γύριζε στά µοναστήρια ἕνας νέος ἡλικίας 16-17 χρόνων, ὁ Γιωργάκης. Ἀπό ἡλικίας τριῶν ἐτῶν οἱ γονεῖς του τόν ἔβαλανσέ βουδδιστικό µοναστήρι στό Θιβέτ. Προχώρησε πολύ στήν Γιόγκα, ἔγινε τέ-λειος µάγος, µποροῦσε νά καλῆ ὅποιον δαίµονα ἤθελε. Εἶχε µαύρη ζώνη...
> 
> 
> 
> ...καί  ἤξερε τέλεια καράτε. Μέ τήν δύναµη τοῦ Σατανᾶ ἔκανε ἐπιδείξεις πού προ-ξενοῦσαν ἐντύπωση. Χτυποῦσε µέ τό χέρι του µεγάλες πέτρες καί ἔσπαζανσάν καρύδια. Μποροῦσε νά διαβάζη κλειστά βιβλία. Ἔσπαζε στήν παλάµητου φουντούκια, ἔπεφταν κάτω τά τσόφλια καί οἱ καρποί ἔµεναν κολληµέ- νοι στό χέρι του.Κάποιοι µοναχοί ἔφεραν τόν Γιωργάκη στόν Γέροντα γιά νά τόν βοηθήση.Ρώτησε τόν Γέροντα, τί δυνάµεις εἶχε καί τί µποροῦσε νά κάνη. Ἀπάντησε ὅτι ὁ ἴδιος δέν ἔχει καµµιά δύναµη καί ὅτι ὅλη ἡ δύναµη εἶναι τοῦ Θεοῦ.
> 
> Ὁ Γιωργάκης θέλοντας νά ἐπιδείξη τήν δύναµή του συγκέντρωσε τό βλέµµα του σέ µιά µεγάλη πέτρα πού ἦταν σέ ἀπόσταση καί ἡ πέτρα ἔγινεθρύψαλα. Τότε ὁ Γέροντας σταύρωσε µιά µικρή πέτρα καί τοῦ εἶπε νάτήν σπάση καί αὐτή. Αὐτός συγκεντρώθηκε, ἔκανε τά µαγικά του, ἀλ-λά δέν κατάφερε νά τήν σπάση. Τότε ἄρχισε νά τρέµη, καί οἱ σατανι-κές δυνάµεις, πού νόµιζε ὅτι ἔλεγχε, µή µπορώντας νά σπάσουν τήνπέτρα, στράφηκαν ἐναντίον του καί τόν ἐκσφενδόνισαν στήν ἄλληὄχθη τοῦ ρέµατος. Ὁ Γέροντας τόν µάζεψε σέ ἄθλια κατάσταση.«Ἄλλη φορά», διηγήθηκε ὁ Γέροντας, «ἐνῶ συζητούσαµε, ξαφνικάσηκώθηκε, µοῦ ἔπιασε τά χέρια καί µοῦ τά γύρισε πρός τά πίσω. «Ἄνµπορῆ, ἄς ἔρθη νά σ᾿ ἐλευθερώση ὁ Χατζεφεντῆς», µοῦ εἶπε. Τό αἰ-σθάνθηκα σάν βλασφηµία. Κούνησα ἔτσι λίγο τά χέρια µου καί τινά-χθηκε πέρα. Μετά σάν ἀντίδραση πήδησε ψηλά καί πῆγε νά µέ χτυπήση µέ τόπόδι του, ἀλλά τό πόδι του σταµάτησε κοντά στό πρόσωπό µου, σάν νά βρῆκεἕνα ἀόρατο ἐµπόδιο! Μέ φύλαξε ὁ Θεός.»Τή νύχτα τόν κράτησα καί κοιµήθηκε στό Κελλί µου. Οἱ δαίµονες τόν ἔσυ-ραν µέχρι κάτω στόν λάκκο καί τόν ἔδειραν γιά τήν ἀποτυχία του. Τό πρωί σέκακή κατάσταση, τραυµατισµένος, γεµᾶτος ἀγκάθια καί χώµατα, ὡµολογοῦσε:«Μέ ἔδειρε ὁ Σατάν, γιατί δέν µπόρεσα νά σέ νικήσω».Ἔπεισε τόν Γιωργάκη νά τοῦ φέρη τά µαγικά του βιβλία καί τά ἔκαψε.Ὁ Γέροντας τόν κράτησε λίγο κοντά του καί τόν βοήθησε, ὅσο ἔκανε ὑπακοή.Ἐνδιαφέρθηκε νά µάθη, ἄν εἶναι βαπτισµένος, καί µάλιστα ἔµαθε καί σέ ποιάἘκκλησία εἶχε βαπτισθῆ. Ὁ Γιωργάκης συγκλονισµένος ἀπό τήν δύναµη καί τήνχάρι τοῦ Γέροντα, ἐπιθυµοῦσε νά γίνη µοναχός ἀλλά δέν µπόρεσε.Ὁ Γέροντας χρησιµοποιοῦσε τήν περίπτωση τοῦ Γιωργάκη γιά νά ἀποδείξηπόσο µεγάλη εἶναι ἡ πλάνη αὐτῶν πού νοµίζουν ὅτι ὅλες οἱ θρησκεῖες εἶναι ἴ-διες, ὅλες τόν ἴδιο Θεό πιστεύουν, καί ὅτι δέν διαφέρουν οἱ Θιβετιανοί µοναχοί ἀπό τούς Ὀρθοδόξους.


Για όσους έχουν αμφιβολίες τι ακριβώς εξυπηρετούν παπάδες, δικαστές, μπάτσοι, ναζί και κράτος

----------


## Helix

Η λογική του τσουβαλιάσματος

----------


## Anasazi

> Δεν είναι θέμα συμφωνίας. Αν ο Α' πεί μια μπαρούφα (λέμε τώρα), στην χειρότερη να πώ κάτι εναντίον του σε προσωπικό κύκλο, δεν θα κάτσω να διατυμπανίσω δημόσια τη στάση μου, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για άτομο που δεν βρίσκεται καν εν ζωή και δεν έχει την ευκαιρεία να αντικρούσει τις κατηγορίες μου.


Οταν το λεει ανθρωπος που εχει ΕΠΙΡΡΟΗ, εχεις καθηκον να τον γελοιοποιεις δημοσια.

Οταν βγαινει ο Παπας και λεει μη χρησιμοποιειτε προφυλακτικα γιατι ειναι αμαρτια, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γινει ανεκδοτο για να καταλαβει ο κοσμος οτι λεει ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ βλακειες.

Γιατι υπαρχουν απειροι ανθρωποι που θα ακολουθησουν αυτα που λεει....

----------


## FuS

> Ξέρεις πως λέγεται αυτός που μένει πολύ μόνος του;




Off Topic


		Mη βάζουμε ταμπέλες καλύτερα.

Αυτός που μένει μόνος του μπορεί να γουστάρει την μοναχικότητα, μπορεί να έχει ψυχοκοινωνικά προβλήματα, μπορεί να πάσχει από άτυπη σχιζοφρενική διαταραχή, μπορεί και τίποτα από όλα αυτά.
Αλλά μη γενικεύουμε.

----------


## Helix

> Οταν το λεει ανθρωπος που εχει ΕΠΙΡΡΟΗ, εχεις καθηκον να τον γελοιοποιεις δημοσια.
> 
> Οταν βγαινει ο Παπας και λεει μη χρησιμοποιειτε προφυλακτικα γιατι ειναι αμαρτια, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γινει ανεκδοτο για να καταλαβει ο κοσμος οτι λεει ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ βλακειες.
> 
> Γιατι υπαρχουν απειροι ανθρωποι που θα ακολουθησουν αυτα που λεει....


Φαντάζομαι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο Πάπας και ο Παΐσιος δεν έχουν την ίδια επιρροή;

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		Ας πάρουμε τον Ιωάννη και την Αποκάλυψη.
Ο άνθρωπος είχε τρελαθεί!

Δεν είναι στη φύση μας η απομόνωση.

.. και λέγοντας αυτά κλείνω το πισι και πάω έξω.

----------


## Anasazi

> Φαντάζομαι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο Πάπας και ο Παΐσιος δεν έχουν την ίδια επιρροή;


Δεν ειναι θεμα μεγεθους....! Στην Ελλαδα εχει τεραστια επιρροη και ο Παϊσιος. Ειδικα με το θεμα που προεκυψε.

ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ που γραφουν διαφορα περι μισογυνισμου κτλ κτλ και υπαρχει κοσμος που τα ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ.

Δηλαδη επειδη ειναι ιερωμενος εχει δικιο σε οτιδηποτε πει και ειναι υπερανω κριτικης?

Σε καμια περιπτωση,και οποιος το πιστευει αυτο θα πρεπει να επιστρεψει στο 2014 αμεσα.

----------


## Helix

> Δεν ειναι θεμα μεγεθους....! Στην Ελλαδα εχει τεραστια επιρροη και ο Παϊσιος. Ειδικα με το θεμα που προεκυψε.
> 
> ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ που γραφουν διαφορα περι μισογυνισμου κτλ κτλ και υπαρχει κοσμος που τα ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ.
> 
> Δηλαδη επειδη ειναι ιερωμενος εχει δικιο σε οτιδηποτε πει και ειναι υπερανω κριτικης?
> 
> Σε καμια περιπτωση,και οποιος το πιστευει αυτο θα πρεπει να επιστρεψει στο 2014 αμεσα.


Η Ελλάδα είναι μια σταγόνα στον ωκεανό... Την ίδια στιγμή, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι και οι 10-11 εκ. Έλληνες πιστεύουν στα λεγόμενα του Παΐσιου, ο Πάπας ασκεί επιρροή σε μερικά δις καθολικών σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Πες το ρε Helix, Ο ΠΑΠΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΤΑΝΑ, τι ντρέπεσαι;

----------


## Anasazi

> Η Ελλάδα είναι μια σταγόνα στον ωκεανό... Την ίδια στιγμή, ακόμα κι αν δεχτούμε ότι και οι 10-11 εκ. Έλληνες πιστεύουν στα λεγόμενα του Παΐσιου, ο Πάπας ασκεί επιρροή σε μερικά δις καθολικών σε όλο τον κόσμο.


Στην ιδια κατηγορια ειναι με βαση τα λεγομενα τους,αλλα οκ,ασε τον Παπα,λαθος παραδειγμα.

Οταν ο μητροπολιτης που ουτε που θυμαμαι ποιος ειναι,λεει οτι οποιος ψηφισει υπερ του συμφωνου συμβιωσης των ομοφυλοφιλων θα αφοριστει (αν ειναι δυνατον,σε τι ατομα δινει σημασια αυτη η Ελλαδα!!!) και εγω πληρωνω φορους ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΜΙΣΘΟ ο καθε τυπος σαν αυτον,μια χαρα δικαιωμα εχω να λεω οτι θελω.

----------


## Helix

*Spoiler:*




			Αν το πώ θα ηρεμήσεις;  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic





> Στην ιδια κατηγορια ειναι με βαση τα λεγομενα τους,αλλα οκ,ασε τον Παπα,λαθος παραδειγμα.
> 
> Οταν ο μητροπολιτης που ουτε που θυμαμαι ποιος ειναι,λεει οτι οποιος ψηφισει υπερ του συμφωνου συμβιωσης των ομοφυλοφιλων θα αφοριστει (αν ειναι δυνατον,σε τι ατομα δινει σημασια αυτη η Ελλαδα!!!) και εγω πληρωνω φορους ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΜΙΣΘΟ ο καθε τυπος σαν αυτον,μια χαρα δικαιωμα εχω να λεω οτι θελω.


Ανοίγεις μεγάλη παρένθεση. Για το θέμα των ομοφυλοφίλων, νομίζω υπάρχει άλλο νήμα, κι αν δεν υπάρχει άνοιξε ένα.

----------


## wnet

ουδεμία σημασία έχει τι ήταν ο Παΐσιος, αν ήταν σωστός ή αν ήταν σωστοί ή όχι όσοι τον χρησιμοποιούν....

δεν περιορίστηκε στον Παΐσιο άλλωστε...

από τη στιγμή που παραποιεί εικόνες του Χριστού και της Παναγίας και τις διακωμωδεί, ναι ... προσβάλει την πίστη κάποιων...

η πίστη είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από το αν κάποιοι που την "υπηρετούν" είναι χειρότεροι και από το διάολο.....

----------


## badweed

δηλαδη αν πιστευω οτι οτι κοκκινοσκουφιτσες ειναι οι δημιουργοι των παντων ορατων και αορατων, ολοι οι αλλοι οφειλουν να το σεβαστουν ;

----------


## Helix

Άκυρο το επίχειρημα, αλλά ακόμα και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση οφείλουν να σεβαστούν (δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα να συμφωνήσουν με) την γνώμη σου. Άμα ήταν να σεβόμαστε μόνο γνώμες που συμφωνούμε.....

----------


## Burning Skies

> Άκυρο το επίχειρημα, αλλά ακόμα και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση οφείλουν να σεβαστούν (δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα να συμφωνήσουν με) την γνώμη σου. Άμα ήταν να σεβόμαστε μόνο γνώμες που συμφωνούμε.....


Γιατι εσεις σεβαστηκατε την γνωμη του; Εδω χαιρετιζετε την ποινικοποιηση της....

----------


## Helix

> Γιατι εσεις σεβαστηκατε την γνωμη του; Εδω χαιρετιζετε την ποινικοποιηση της....


Άμα θεωρείς τις ύβρεις γνώμη, πάο πάσο

----------


## badweed

η βρισιες δεν ειναι γνωμη σιγουρα, αλλα καμια φορα ,οι ανοησιες φερνουν ανοητες συμπεριφορες.

----------


## wnet

άλλο γνώμη και άλλο προσβολή...

αν γράψω δημόσια πως ο Τσάπρας και ο Σιμαρας είναι κολωμπ@ρ@δες εκτός από γνώμη είναι και προσβολή... ή όχι;;

----------


## Helix

@badweed

Δηλαδή ΑΝ κάποιος σου φερθεί ανόητα, απαντάς κι εσύ ανόητα και ευελπιστείς ότι έτσι θα λύσετε τις διαφορές σας, σωστά;

----------


## badweed

> Δηλαδή ΑΝ κάποιος σου φερθεί ανόητα, απαντάς κι εσύ ανόητα και ευελπιστείς ότι έτσι θα λύσετε τις διαφορές σας, σωστά;


οχι δεν τις λυνει , ουτε πιστευω οτι ολα λυνονται με εναν τροπο παντα .  στις επιμονες και στον μιμιτισμο καμοια φορα χρειαζεται καποιος να γινει λιγο καραγκιοζης για να επισημανει το τι αντιμετωπιζει .

----------


## Anasazi

> άλλο γνώμη και άλλο προσβολή...
> 
> αν γράψω δημόσια πως ο Τσάπρας και ο Σιμαρας είναι κολωμπ@ρ@δες εκτός από γνώμη είναι και προσβολή... ή όχι;;


Στη σατυρα λεγονται πολυ χειροτερα πραγματα.

Επισης αν η πιστη σου προσβαλλεται απο μια σελιδα του Facebook....μαλλον δεν ειναι και πολυ ισχυρη....

----------


## Burning Skies

> Άμα θεωρείς τις ύβρεις γνώμη, πάο πάσο


ΕΙναι μεγαλο κριμα το οτι ο τοπος που γεννησε την σατιρα και την μετεδωσε ως πολιτισμικη κληρονομια σε ολο τον κοσμο σημερα επιλεγει να την ποινικοποιει.

----------


## Helix

Η σάτιρα δεν έχει κανένα όριο; Δηλαδή εγώ βγαίνω μεθαύριο, σατιρίζω τους πάντες εδώ μέσα, πετάω και καμιά βρισιά για χαβαλέ, και εσείς κάνετε τα στραβά μάτια γιατί αλλιώς είστε όλοι φασίστες;

----------


## Anasazi

> Η σάτιρα δεν έχει κανένα όριο; Δηλαδή εγώ βγαίνω μεθαύριο, σατιρίζω τους πάντες εδώ μέσα, πετάω και καμιά βρισιά για χαβαλέ, και εσείς κάνετε τα σταυρά μάτια γιατί αλλιώς είστε όλοι φασίστες;


Οταν ο Πανουσης εβαλε το σφυροδρεπανο στη σημαια τι επρεπε να του κανουν? Δε ρωταω ειρωνικα.

Αν εγω πω πχ οτι στην ταδε μονη τα θαυματα ειναι στημενα για να βγαζει λεφτα ο κληρος,πως πιστευεις οτι θα αντιδρασει η δικαιοσυνη? Θα συλλαβει αυτους που τα τσεπωνουν? Μπα....

----------


## Burning Skies

> Η σάτιρα δεν έχει κανένα όριο; Δηλαδή εγώ βγαίνω μεθαύριο, σατιρίζω τους πάντες εδώ μέσα, πετάω και καμιά βρισιά για χαβαλέ, και εσείς κάνετε τα σταυρά μάτια γιατί αλλιώς είστε όλοι φασίστες;


Τα ορια της σατιρας τα οριζει το κοινο (με την αποδοχη ή μη αυτης) και οχι ο νομος...

----------


## Helix

> ΕΙναι μεγαλο κριμα το οτι ο τοπος που γεννησε την σατιρα και την μετεδωσε ως πολιτισμικη κληρονομια σε ολο τον κοσμο σημερα επιλεγει να την ποινικοποιει.


Ο τόπος αυτός γέννησε πολλές άλλες αξίες (Δημοκρατία, Επιστήμες, Αθλητισμός, Τέχνες) που έχουν ήδη πεθάνει και πάμε για -  ένα ακόμα - μνημόσυνο. Καλή η σάτιρα σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά υπάρχουν σημαντικότερα θέματα που πρέπει να μας απασχολούνε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα ορια της σατιρας τα οριζει το κοινο (με την αποδοχη ή μη αυτης) και οχι ο νομος...


Μιλώντας για κοινό, εκατομμύρια Έλληνες που, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουν ασπαστεί το χριστιανισμό αποτελούν σημαντική μερίδα κοινού δεν νομίζεις;

----------


## wnet

> Στη σατυρα λεγονται πολυ χειροτερα πραγματα.
> 
> Επισης αν η πιστη σου προσβαλλεται απο μια σελιδα του Facebook....μαλλον δεν ειναι και πολυ ισχυρη....


προφανώς πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε τι είναι ή τα όρια της σάτυρας...

αν σάτυρα είναι να βρίζω και να λέω ότι θέλω με ένα μικρό μανδύα "τέχνης" τότε έχεις δίκιο....

οπότε αν ξεκινήσω και σε βρίζω (προς θεού δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου, κουβέντα κάνουμε...) με ρίμα (έτσι για να χει και λίγο ...τέχνη) δεν τρέχει τίποτα.. είναι σάτυρα και όλα οκ;;

----------


## konenas

κρίμα που δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι θα πει σάτιρα και ποια είναι τα όρια του "προσβάλω"
ο FUS τα έχει γράψει

----------


## sdikr

> κρίμα που δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι θα πει σάτιρα και ποια είναι τα όρια του "προσβάλω"
> ο FUS τα έχει γράψει


η πλάκα είναι οτι συνήθως τα ξεχνάνε αυτά τα όρια όταν είναι εναντίον μιας θρησκείας

----------


## Anasazi

> προφανώς πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε τι είναι ή τα όρια της σάτυρας...
> 
> αν σάτυρα είναι να βρίζω και να λέω ότι θέλω με ένα μικρό μανδύα "τέχνης" τότε έχεις δίκιο....
> 
> οπότε αν ξεκινήσω και σε βρίζω (προς θεού δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου, κουβέντα κάνουμε...) με ρίμα (έτσι για να χει και λίγο ...τέχνη) δεν τρέχει τίποτα.. είναι σάτυρα και όλα οκ;;


Το αν θα προσβληθω εγω εξαρταται απο τη σημασια που δινω ΕΓΩ σε εσενα.

Εσυ μπορεις να λες οτι θελεις και να ειναι οντως ολα οκ.

Δηλαδη αν πω κατι δημοσια και με βγαλει ο Λαζοπουλος και με σχολιαζει,να αρχισω να κανω μηνυσεις?

Ο Χαρυ Κλυν πχ επρεπε να ειναι μεσα ισοβια με ολα οσα εχει πει κατα καιρους!

----------


## GreekStatistic

Οταν το παστιτσιο θα συλληφθει και θα βασανισθει σε σημειο να διαχωριστει η μπεσαμελ απο το μακαρονι Νο3 απο τους υπηρετες του σκοτους των πανισχυρων μεγιστανων των νιντζα με τα παχια μουσια  τοτε ο φωτοβολος σειριος θα βγαλει λαμψη-ακτινα λειζερ και θα ενεργοποιησει το γονιδιο της μαγειρικης στους γνησιους Ελληνες οι οποιοι με τη βοηθεια του ξανθου γενους (γκομενες με βαμμενο ξανθο πλατινα, ανταυγειες, ντεκαπαζ κτλ) θα ανα-στυσουν με βεφα-σμαγορικο τροπο την αολαδο συλληψη του κιμα και το παστιτσιο αναμπεσαλωμενο θα προσφερθει σε μυστικο δειπνο οπου τα μακαρονια θα κολλησουν στα πιατα των μαγειρων και θα σχηματισουν τις 110 εντολες της δαλματιας.
Επειτα θα ξυπνησει ο μαρμαρωμενος τραχανας και θα ηγηθει στην ανακτηση της αγιας χυτρας απο τις χυλοπιτες.

Απο τα αποκρυφα ευα-γελοια του τσελεμεντε 
Εκδοσεις παρδιαλοπουλος

ps: αν κινδυνευω με συλληψη να σβηστει απο τους moderator και να φαγωθει το παστιτσιο με φετα

----------


## badweed

> Το αν θα προσβληθω εγω εξαρταται απο τη σημασια που δινω ΕΓΩ σε εσενα.
> 
> Εσυ μπορεις να λες οτι θελεις και να ειναι οντως ολα οκ.
> 
> Δηλαδη αν πω κατι δημοσια και με βγαλει ο Λαζοπουλος και με σχολιαζει,να αρχισω να κανω μηνυσεις?
> 
> Ο Χαρυ Κλυν πχ επρεπε να ειναι μεσα ισοβια με ολα οσα εχει πει κατα καιρους!


δεν ξερω γιατι το θυμηθηκα ,  εκεινο το κουγιας τι κανει ;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μιλώντας για κοινό, εκατομμύρια Έλληνες που, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουν ασπαστεί το χριστιανισμό αποτελούν σημαντική μερίδα κοινού δεν νομίζεις;


Και εγω ασπαζομαι τον χριστιανισμο αλλα δεν με ενοχλει ο Παστιτσιος. Αλλα και να με ενοχλουσε δεν θα ηταν φυσικα η θεση του στην φυλακη. Οπως δεν ειναι η θεση του μητροπολιτη Πειραιως στην φυλακη παρολο που τα λεγομενα του προσβαλλουν χυδαια την πιστη μου.
Αυτο που λεω ειναι πως αν ο καθε Παστιτσιος που κανει σατιρα δεν ειχε κοινο πολυ απλα θα εξαφανιζοταν και οτι ο νομος δεν μπορει να ποινικοποιει την σατιρα.

----------


## wnet

> Το αν θα προσβληθω εγω εξαρταται απο τη σημασια που δινω ΕΓΩ σε εσενα.


πιθανότατα.... όμως θα λέμε πως κάνω σάτυρα ή πως είμαι προσβλητικός;

ή για να το πω αλλιώς, άσχετα από το αν θα προσβληθείς εσύ ή όχι (ανάλογα με το πόσο μου δίνεις σημασία όπως λες)
το ότι βάφτισα τις βρισιές μου σε σάτυρα αφού τις επένδυσα με λίγο ...τέχνη) τις κάνει να μπορούν να μην έχουν κανένα όριο;;

----------


## Revolution

> ουδεμία σημασία έχει τι ήταν ο Παΐσιος, αν ήταν σωστός ή αν ήταν σωστοί ή όχι όσοι τον χρησιμοποιούν....
> 
> δεν περιορίστηκε στον Παΐσιο άλλωστε...
> 
> από τη στιγμή που παραποιεί εικόνες του Χριστού και της Παναγίας και τις διακωμωδεί, ναι ... προσβάλει την πίστη κάποιων...
> 
> η πίστη είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από το αν κάποιοι που την "υπηρετούν" είναι χειρότεροι και από το διάολο.....


H πιστη και η θρησκια δεν αξιζει σεβασμο σε καμία περίπτωση, τουλάχιστον απο εμάς τους άπιστους του σατανά.
Σορρυ κιολας αλλα έτσι είναι, δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις αυταπάτες και την λόξα του καθενός, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά όχι αυτό που πιστεύεις, οπότε μπορώ να το διακωμωδώ όσο θέλω, εκτός αν θες να σε τραβάω κι εγώ στα δικαστήρια αν κοροιδέψεις μια μακαρονάδα.

Η θρησκεία ήδη λαμβάνει απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό απ'ότι τις αξίζει μιας και είναι τροχοπέδη στην πρόοδο του ανθρώπου.
Χιλιάδες χρόνια εξέλιξης, ταξιδέψαμε εξω απο την φυλακή μας, είδαμε πέρα απο εκεί που φτάνει ο νους μας και ακόμα υπάρχουν δις. άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν αυτά που πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι των σπηλαίων σε μοντέρνα εκδοχή.

----------


## tzelen

> η πλάκα είναι οτι συνήθως τα ξεχνάνε αυτά τα όρια όταν είναι εναντίον μιας θρησκείας


Επέτρεψέ μου να το πάω λίγο παραπέρα: μπορούμε να δεχτούμε τη σάτιρα σε οτιδήποτε, χυδαία ακόμη, αρκεί να μην προσβάλλει τα δικά μας πιστεύω (βλέπε θρησκεία, ομάδα, πολιτικές απόψεις κτλ)

- - - Updated - - -




> H πιστη και η θρησκια δεν αξιζει σεβασμο σε καμία περίπτωση, τουλάχιστον απο εμάς τους άπιστους του σατανά.
> Σορρυ κιολας αλλα έτσι είναι, δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις αυταπάτες και την λόξα του καθενός, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά όχι αυτό που πιστεύεις, οπότε μπορώ να το διακωμωδώ όσο θέλω, εκτός αν θες να σε τραβάω κι εγώ στα δικαστήρια αν κοροιδέψεις μια μακαρονάδα.
> 
> Η θρησκεία ήδη λαμβάνει απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό απ'ότι τις αξίζει μιας και είναι τροχοπέδη στην πρόοδο του ανθρώπου.
> Χιλιάδες χρόνια εξέλιξης, ταξιδέψαμε εξω απο την φυλακή μας, είδαμε πέρα απο εκεί που φτάνει ο νους μας και ακόμα υπάρχουν δις. άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν αυτά που πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι των σπηλαίων σε μοντέρνα εκδοχή.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## xhaos

από που προκύπτει ότι ο παστιτσιος ήταν τρολλια και δεν αναφέρεται το παιδί σε έναν φανταστικό χαρακτήρα;




> H πιστη και η θρησκια δεν αξιζει σεβασμο σε καμία περίπτωση, τουλάχιστον απο εμάς τους άπιστους του σατανά.
> Σορρυ κιολας αλλα έτσι είναι, δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις αυταπάτες και την λόξα του καθενός, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά όχι αυτό που πιστεύεις, οπότε μπορώ να το διακωμωδώ όσο θέλω, εκτός αν θες να σε τραβάω κι εγώ στα δικαστήρια αν κοροιδέψεις μια μακαρονάδα.
> 
> Η θρησκεία ήδη λαμβάνει απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό απ'ότι τις αξίζει μιας και είναι τροχοπέδη στην πρόοδο του ανθρώπου.
> Χιλιάδες χρόνια εξέλιξης, ταξιδέψαμε εξω απο την φυλακή μας, είδαμε πέρα απο εκεί που φτάνει ο νους μας και ακόμα υπάρχουν δις. άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν αυτά που πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι των σπηλαίων σε μοντέρνα εκδοχή.


για έμενα λαμβάνει κάτι το οποίο μοιάζει με σεβασμό αλλά δεν είναι. και το λέω με την έννοια οτι οι περισσότεροι θρησκευομενοι την σέβονται μόνο στο φαίνεσθαι και όχι στην ουσία. π.χ. δεν μπορείς να είσαι ιερωμένος δίχως να είσαι αποστεωμένος από της υποχρεωτικές νηστείες που επιβάλει ο ορθόδοξος χριστιανισμός. δεν μπορείς να έχεις δεύτερη αλλαξιά ρούχα όταν υπάρχουν στον πλανήτη άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν ούτε πουκάμισο. δεν μπορείς να έχεις σαν μητρόπολη αυτοκίνητο όταν υπάρχουν παιδιά που δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν τα εμβόλια τους. 
υποκριτές με μακριούς σταυρούς.

πέρα από αυτό όμως, η πίστη και η θρησκεία αξίζει σαν φαινόμενο και σεβασμό και μελέτη. ανθρωπολογικά κυρίως.

----------


## tzelen

> πέρα από αυτό όμως, η πίστη και η θρησκεία αξίζει σαν φαινόμενο και σεβασμό και μελέτη. ανθρωπολογικά κυρίως.


Τώρα είναι καλύτερα

----------


## xhaos

> Επέτρεψέ μου να το πάω λίγο παραπέρα: μπορούμε να δεχτούμε τη σάτιρα σε οτιδήποτε, χυδαία ακόμη, αρκεί να μην προσβάλλει τα δικά μας πιστεύω (βλέπε θρησκεία, ομάδα, πολιτικές απόψεις κτλ)
> 
> :


Επέτρεψε μου να το πάω λίγο πιο πίσω: κάποτε ήταν θρησκευτικά ορισμένο ότι η Γη είναι επίπεδη, ότι η Γη είναι το κέντρο του σύμπαντος. Όσοι έλεγαν ότι δεν είναι έτσι και έχω αποδείξεις, διώκονταν ως *σάτιροι* και *βλάσφημοι*!
sounds familiar?

----------


## konenas

> H πιστη και η θρησκια δεν αξιζει σεβασμο σε καμία περίπτωση, τουλάχιστον απο εμάς τους άπιστους του σατανά.
> Σορρυ κιολας αλλα έτσι είναι, δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις αυταπάτες και την λόξα του καθενός, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά όχι αυτό που πιστεύεις, οπότε μπορώ να το διακωμωδώ όσο θέλω, εκτός αν θες να σε τραβάω κι εγώ στα δικαστήρια αν κοροιδέψεις μια μακαρονάδα.
> 
> Η θρησκεία ήδη λαμβάνει απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό απ'ότι τις αξίζει μιας και είναι τροχοπέδη στην πρόοδο του ανθρώπου.
> Χιλιάδες χρόνια εξέλιξης, ταξιδέψαμε εξω απο την φυλακή μας, είδαμε πέρα απο εκεί που φτάνει ο νους μας και ακόμα υπάρχουν δις. άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν αυτά που πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι των σπηλαίων σε μοντέρνα εκδοχή.


Δεν σέβεται κανείς τις θρησκείες, το όπιο των λαών, αλλά τους συνανθρώπους του.
Αν βρίσω τα θεία δεν σημαίνει πως θα κάνω καμιά επαναστατική πράξη ενάντια τους. Όμως μπορεί να προσβάλλω τον άλλον. Άλλωστε για αυτό το κάνουν κάποιοι. Του βρίζουν εκείνο που νομίζει πως είναι σωστό, αντί να του φέρουν επιχειρήματα. Αυτό το κάνει κάποιος όμως που δεν έχει επιχειρήματα για να αναδείξει το λάθος στον άλλο ή όταν ο άλλος "δεν έχει μυαλό". 
Άλλο το να κάνει κανείς σάτιρα. Υπάρχει διαφορά αν το κάνεις για να αναδείξεις τα ηλίθια χαρακτηριστικά και το να προσβάλλεις τον άλλο. Τώρα όλα αυτά εξαρτώνται και από το κατά πόσο εύθικτος είναι ο άλλος στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το ποιος είσαι εσύ και το πως το λες.

Πάντως η θρησκεία και γενικά τα πιστεύω μας φέρνουν πολλά χρόνια πίσω και να αρχίσουν να ετοιμάζονται οι δήμιοι ( που απλά κάνουν ... το χρέος τους )

Στην περίπτωσή μας ο Παστίσιος πολύ εύστοχα ανέδειξε ένα πρόβλημα και σατίρισε τους ηλίθιους. Όχι έναν προς έναν που θα συνιστούσε προσβολή, αλλά το πρόβλημα. Για αυτό και δεν προσέβαλλε κανένα.

----------


## Burning Skies

Νομιζω οτι χανεται η ουσια. Το ζητημα δεν ειναι αν καλως σατιριζονται ή υβριζονται οι θρησκειες. Το ζητημα ειναι αν ειναι δυνατον σημερα να αποτελει αυτο ποινικα κολασιμη πραξη. Ο Αριστοφανης ειχε κανει ρομπα τους ολυμπιους Θεους αλλα δεν τον εκλεισε κανενας μεσα οπως τον Παστιτσιο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση οδηγεί στη θρησκοληψία και vice-versa.
Χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση συνεπάγεται ευθιξία και αφοσίωση στην "προστασία" των ιδανικών. Ακόμα κι αν χρειαστεί να πιάσουμε τα ρόπαλα και τις δάδες ή και να τους βάλουμε φυλακή αν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα.

Θρησκεία και ελευθερία λόγου απλά *δεν πάνε μαζί*.
Ελευθερία λόγου με στεγανά δεν υφίσταται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομιζω οτι χανεται η ουσια. Το ζητημα δεν ειναι αν καλως σατιριζονται ή υβριζονται οι θρησκειες. Το ζητημα ειναι αν ειναι δυνατον σημερα να αποτελει αυτο ποινικα κολασιμη πραξη.


Μα το αν είναι ποινικά κολάσιμη πράξη, δεν καθορίζεται από το αν καλώς ή όχι σατυρίζονται;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μα το αν είναι ποινικά κολάσιμη πράξη, δεν καθορίζεται από το αν καλώς ή όχι σατυρίζονται;


Οχι βεβαια γιατι αναφερομαστε σε ενα ερωτημα που δεν μπορει να απαντηθει αντικειμενικα.

----------


## Helix

> H πιστη και η θρησκια δεν αξιζει σεβασμο σε καμία περίπτωση, τουλάχιστον απο εμάς τους άπιστους του σατανά.
> Σορρυ κιολας αλλα έτσι είναι, δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ τις αυταπάτες και την λόξα του καθενός, σέβομαι το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά όχι αυτό που πιστεύεις, οπότε μπορώ να το διακωμωδώ όσο θέλω, εκτός αν θες να σε τραβάω κι εγώ στα δικαστήρια αν κοροιδέψεις μια μακαρονάδα.
> 
> Η θρησκεία ήδη λαμβάνει απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό απ'ότι τις αξίζει μιας και είναι τροχοπέδη στην πρόοδο του ανθρώπου.
> Χιλιάδες χρόνια εξέλιξης, ταξιδέψαμε εξω απο την φυλακή μας, είδαμε πέρα απο εκεί που φτάνει ο νους μας και ακόμα υπάρχουν δις. άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν αυτά που πίστευαν οι άνθρωποι των σπηλαίων σε μοντέρνα εκδοχή.


Η θρησκεία μπορεί για 'σένα και για μερικούς ακόμα εδώ μέσα να είναι ένα αστείο (όπως διατυμπανίζεις εν μέσω της υπογραφής σου), όμως ο σεβασμός των θρησκευμάτων προβλέπεται από το Σύνταγμα της χώρας. Αν αρνείστε να υπακούσετε στο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας, τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα να βγάλετε τη χολή σας.

----------


## konenas

> Η θρησκεία μπορεί για 'σένα και για μερικούς ακόμα εδώ μέσα να είναι ένα αστείο (όπως διατυμπανίζεις εν μέσω της υπογραφής σου), όμως ο σεβασμός των θρησκευμάτων προβλέπεται από το Σύνταγμα της χώρας. Αν αρνείστε να υπακούσετε στο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας, τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα να βγάλετε τη χολή σας.


Αν αλλάξει το σύνταγμα θα φύγεις εσύ;  :Whistle: 

Μην ξεχνάς πως οι ηθικοί νόμοι υπερισχύουν και προηγούνται των γραπτών.

Ο Παστίτσιος όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν προσέβαλλε κάποιον. Ανέδειξε το πρόβλημα της αμορφωσιάς στην σημερινή κοινωνία.

----------


## Helix

> Αν αλλάξει το σύνταγμα θα φύγεις εσύ; 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς πως οι ηθικοί νόμοι υπερισχύουν και προηγούνται των γραπτών.
> 
> Ο Παστίτσιος όμως σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν προσέβαλλε κάποιον. Ανέδειξε το πρόβλημα της αμορφωσιάς στην σημερινή κοινωνία.


Αν αλλάξει, ναι θα φύγω. Η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ξεκάθαρη καθύβριση θρησκεύματος και επιπλέον καθύβριση νεκρού και τιμωρείται όπως προβλέπει το άρθρο 198 του Συντάγματος.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Η θρησκεία μπορεί για 'σένα και για μερικούς ακόμα εδώ μέσα να είναι ένα αστείο (όπως διατυμπανίζεις εν μέσω της υπογραφής σου), όμως ο σεβασμός των θρησκευμάτων προβλέπεται από το Σύνταγμα της χώρας. Αν αρνείστε να υπακούσετε στο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας, τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα να βγάλετε τη χολή σας.


Ασε ρε φιλε με τα μεσαιωνικα κλισε.

----------


## konenas

> Αν αλλάξει, ναι θα φύγω. Η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ξεκάθαρη καθύβριση θρησκεύματος και επιπλέον καθύβριση νεκρού και τιμωρείται όπως προβλέπει το άρθρο 198 του Συντάγματος.


Μετά από αυτό νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Ο αναλφαβητισμός είναι υπαρκτός. 
Για όλα αυτά φταίει το σύστημα; Όχι βέβαια. Εμείς φταίμε. 
Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι.

----------


## xhaos

> Η θρησκεία μπορεί για 'σένα και για μερικούς ακόμα εδώ μέσα να είναι ένα αστείο (όπως διατυμπανίζεις εν μέσω της υπογραφής σου), όμως ο σεβασμός των θρησκευμάτων προβλέπεται από το Σύνταγμα της χώρας. Αν αρνείστε να υπακούσετε στο Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας, τα μπογαλάκια σας και σε άλλη χώρα να βγάλετε τη χολή σας.


Ο Παΐσιος αναγράφεται στην καινή ή παλαιά διαθήκη; έχει αναγνωριστεί ως άγιος, όσιος, μάρτυρας ή κάτι; Η εκκλησιά της Ελλάδας τον έχει αναγνωρίσει και τον έχει εντάξει στην Ελληνική Χριστιανική ορθοδοξία;;

γιατί αν δεν είναι αναγνωρισμενος από το *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΔΟΓΜΑ* τότε είναι ένας ακόμα άνθρωπος *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΔΟΓΜΑ*. Το ΔΟΓΜΑ είναι ΔΟΓΜΑ και δεν επιδέχεται ερμηνείες από κανέναν, ούτε από εσένα ούτε από κανένα.. Στην Ελλάδα το σύνταγμα αναγνωρίζει και προστατεύει την Ελληνική ορθόδοξη χριστιανοσύνη και την Ελληνική ορθόδοξη εκκλησία.

οπότε είτε ο Παΐσιος είναι αναγνωρισμενος από το *Ελληνορθόδοξο δόγμα* είτε όχι.

αν είναι, παρακαλώ δώσε link από τα πρακτικά της Μεγάλης Συνόδου που αποφάσισε να συμπεριλάβει τον Παΐσιο στο δόγμα της θρησκείας. αν ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ, τότε πίσσα και πούπουλα σε όλους τους *αιρετικους*  που αυθαίρετα άνοιξαν βιομηχανία αγιοποιήσεων.

----------


## Helix

> Ασε ρε φιλε με τα μεσαιωνικα κλισε.


Τα ρε και τα φίλε στα φιλαράκια σου. Όπως σου μιλάω, θα μου μιλάς. Και για κλισέ ας μην μιλήσουμε καλύτερα, γιατί δεν σας συμφέρει.

----------


## 21706



----------


## Helix

> Ο Παΐσιος αναγράφεται στην καινή ή παλαιά διαθήκη; έχει αναγνωριστεί ως άγιος, όσιος, μάρτυρας ή κάτι; Η εκκλησιά της Ελλάδας τον έχει αναγνωρίσει και τον έχει εντάξει στην Ελληνική Χριστιανική ορθοδοξία;;
> 
> γιατί αν δεν είναι αναγνωρισμενος από το *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΔΟΓΜΑ* τότε είναι ένας ακόμα άνθρωπος *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΔΟΓΜΑ*. Το ΔΟΓΜΑ είναι ΔΟΓΜΑ και δεν επιδέχεται ερμηνείες από κανέναν, ούτε από εσένα ούτε από κανένα.. Στην Ελλάδα το σύνταγμα αναγνωρίζει και προστατεύει την Ελληνική ορθόδοξη χριστιανοσύνη και την Ελληνική ορθόδοξη εκκλησία.
> 
> οπότε είτε ο Παΐσιος είναι αναγνωρισμενος από το δόγμα είτε όχι.
> 
> αν είναι, παρακαλώ δώσε link από τα πρακτικά της Μεγάλης Συνόδου που αποφάσισε να συμπεριλάβει τον Παΐσιο στο δόγμα της θρησκείας. αν ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ, τότε πίσσα και πούπουλα σε όλους τους *αιρετικους*  που αυθαίρετα άνοιξαν βιομηχανία αγιοποιήσεων.


Ο Παΐσιος είναι νεκρός. ΝΕΚΡΟΣ εδώ και 20 χρόνια και η ποινή αφορά την καθύβριση νεκρού. Η καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων δεν αφορά την περίπτωση του Παΐσιου, αλλά τις παραποιημένες εικόνες του Χριστού και της Παναγίας με τα μακαρόνια που ξεχειλίζουν στα πρόσωπα τους. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω... ο Χριστός και η Παναγία αποτελούν μέρος της χριστιανικής θρησκείας.

----------


## xhaos

> Ο Παΐσιος είναι νεκρός. ΝΕΚΡΟΣ εδώ και 20 χρόνια και η ποινή αφορά την καθύβριση νεκρού. Η καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων δεν αφορά την περίπτωση του Παΐσιου, αλλά τις παραποιημένες εικόνες του Χριστού και της Παναγίας με τα μακαρόνια που ξεχειλίζουν στα πρόσωπα τους. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω... ο Χριστός και η Παναγία αποτελούν μέρος της χριστιανικής θρησκείας.


και από που προκύπτει ότι:
1. το παστιτσιος ήταν αναφορά στον Παΐσιο; εγώ λέω ότι ήταν αναφορά σε φανταστικό πρόσωπο μυθιστορήματος
2. ότι οι εικόνες με τα πρόσωπα με τα μακαρόνια ήταν απεικονίσεις του Χριστού και της Παναγιάς και όχι του Τάκη και της Μάρας; υπάρχει ISO και σχετικές πατέντες; ή οτιδήποτε μπορεί να είναι στο μυαλό σου εικόνα του Χριστού αυτόματα είναι κιόλας; δεν νομίζω ότι μόνο ο κύριος υμών ήταν λευκός με μούσι μακριά μαλλιά που είχαν χωρίστρα στη μέση......

----------


## Burning Skies

> Τα ρε και τα φίλε στα φιλαράκια σου. Όπως σου μιλάω, θα μου μιλάς. Και για κλισέ ας μην μιλήσουμε καλύτερα, γιατί δεν σας συμφέρει.


Κανε μου μηνυση...

----------


## 21706

Καταδικάζουμε το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΟΤΕΡΑΣ.

----------


## kontinos

Ο παϊσιος εγινε/τον κανανε δημοσιο προσωπο οταν αρχισε να πουλιεται ενθετος σε εφημεριδες και διαφορα αλλα εντυπα. Απο εκεινο το σημειο κι επειτα δεν μιλαμε για εναν παππουλη που πεθανε και τον εβρισα εγω που δεν τον ξερω και με μπαγλαρωνουνε, μιλαμε για ενα ατομο, του οποιου η κατασταση δεν μας απασχολει, νεκρος η οχι, και επιδεχεται ανετα κριτικης, αφου τα φερομενα ως γραπτα του μπηκαν στο δημοσιο διαλογο. Αυτο για την καθυβριση νεκρου.
Σε οτι αφορα τους νεαρους κυριο και κυρια με τα μακαρονια που καποιοι νομιζετε οτι μοιαζουν με τον χριστο και την παναγια, μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε οτι ισως ειναι μια ασυνηθιστη μορφη τεχνης...
Ασχετο, οταν μου συμβαινει κατι, πχ, πεφτει η κατσαρολα στο μικρο μου δαχτυλακι, τετοια πραγματα, εχω την κακη συνηθεια να κανω, λεκτικα, ανομολογητες πραξεις στον δικο μου χριστο και στην δικη μου παναγια, κινδυνευω, η αυτο το "μου" με απαλασσει?

----------


## zoxir

Πάντως ρε γμτ εδώ τα κάνουμε όλα πρώτοι και άλλοις μας παίρνουν τη δόξα (ναι Βλαδίμηρε σε σένα μιλάω) πιάνουμε εδώ το παστίτσιο αμέσως εσύ τις pussy riot, μετά κλείνουμε την ΕΡΤ κάνεις εσύ τα δικά σου με το RIA Novosti.

----------


## Zus

Το αστείο είναι ότι, όταν κωμικοτραγικές καταστάσεις αφορούν άλλα έθνη, αυτές, φαντάζουν στους εγχώριους κωμικοτραγικούς μπαγλαμάδες σαν κάτι πολύ μακρινό, που δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ στα ανεπτυγμένα λημέρια μας  :ROFL: 

Και όσο τα σκέφτονται αυτά, ετοιμάζονται να μαζευτούν έξω από κανα θέατρο να σταματήσουν καμια παράσταση  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

> Κανε μου μηνυση...


Δεν αξίζει καν να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου

----------


## Burning Skies

> Δεν αξίζει καν να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου


Αυτη θα ηταν η θεμιτη σταση και προς τον Παστιτσιο και οχι τα επικινδυνα καραγκιοζιλικια που συνεβησαν. Ευχαριστω λοιπον που με επαληθευσες...

----------


## Helix

> και από που προκύπτει ότι:
> 1. το παστιτσιος ήταν αναφορά στον Παΐσιο; εγώ λέω ότι ήταν αναφορά σε φανταστικό πρόσωπο μυθιστορήματος
> 2. ότι οι εικόνες με τα πρόσωπα με τα μακαρόνια ήταν απεικονίσεις του Χριστού και της Παναγιάς και όχι του Τάκη και της Μάρας; υπάρχει ISO και σχετικές πατέντες; ή οτιδήποτε μπορεί να είναι στο μυαλό σου εικόνα του Χριστού αυτόματα είναι κιόλας; δεν νομίζω ότι μόνο ο κύριος υμών ήταν λευκός με μούσι μακριά μαλλιά που είχαν χωρίστρα στη μέση......


Γελοίες δικαιολογίες που θυμίζουν τις δικαιολογίες της Χρυσής Αυγής. Κάποιοι κρύβονται πίσω απ' το δάχτυλο τους.

----------


## Nozomi

Δλδ όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο πατήρ Παϊσιος ήταν άγιος είναι... αμόρφωτοι ;

Καταλαβαίνετε τι π@π@ριές γράφετε κάποιοι ;

Το να μην πιστεύετε είναι συνταγματικό δικαίωμά σας, το να επιζητείτε τον πλήρη διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας-κράτους επίσης (και εγώ μαζί σας σ' αυτό), το να σας ενοχλούν κάποιες συμπεριφορές ιερωμένων σωστό, το να ενοχλείστε απ την επιρροή της Εκκλησίας ΟΚ (εκεί μετράνε τα ψηφαλάκια για τους πολιτικούς), αλλά ποιός σας είπε ρε μάγκες ότι δικαιούστε να προσβάλλετε τα πιστεύω συμπολιτών τους και να περνιέστε μάλιστα και για δημοκράτες και... προχωρημένοι ; ; ;

O πάτερ Παϊσιος δεν νομίζω να επιθυμούσε την δίωξη, πόσο μάλλον την φυλάκιση κάποιου (ακόμα και το υβριστή του), αλλά η καθύβριση νεκρών διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα, εξ' όσων γνωρίζω. Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> ...το να επιζητείτε τον πλήρη διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας-κράτους επίσης (και εγώ μαζί σας σ' αυτό)....


και μετά από λίγο...




> O πάτερ Παϊσιος δεν νομίζω να επιθυμούσε την δίωξη, πόσο μάλλον την φυλάκιση κάποιου (ακόμα και το υβριστή του), *αλλά η καθύβριση νεκρών διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα*, εξ' όσων γνωρίζω. Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.


Ακόμα και αν δεν διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα (που στην προκειμένη δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει γιατί προηγήθηκαν καταγγελίες), πως είναι δυνατόν να συμφωνείς με το διαχωρισμό εκκλησίας-κράτους (άρα και δικαιοσύνης) αλλά συνάμα να 'βολεύεσαι' με την καταδίκη για την καθύβριση νεκρών; 
Και μην μου πείτε πάλι ότι μιλάμε για 2 αδικήματα, γιατί ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΙ έχουν "καθυβριστεί" και κανένας Χριστιανός ή δικαστικός δεν κουνήθηκε.

----------


## Helix

Σαν να λέμε μερικοί...

"Hint: Ο Σαμ*ράς, πρωθυπουργός διεφθαρμένου κράτους είναι ένας απατεώνας. Θέλετε να μάθετε για ποιον μιλώ;


*Spoiler:*




			Σαμήρας
		

"

----------


## Anasazi

> Δλδ όσοι *πιστεύουν* ότι ο πατήρ Παϊσιος ήταν άγιος είναι... αμόρφωτοι ;
> 
> Καταλαβαίνετε τι π@π@ριές γράφετε κάποιοι ;


Μερικα πραγματα δεν ειναι θεματα πιστεως ουτε γνωμης,ειναι γεγονοτα.

Αν καποιος πιστευει οτι η Γη δημιουργηθηκε σε 6 μερες κι εγω τον πω αμορφωτο,θα προσβληθει επειδη εκεινος " αυτο πιστευει " ?

Sorry αλλα ακομα κι αν " πιστευει " καποιος  κατι εξωφρενικο το οποιο μαλιστα ερχεται σε αντιθεση με ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ , δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι ειναι αμορφωτος.

Με αυτο το σκεπτικο και οι Σαϊεντολογοι ειναι στο απυροβλητο,αφου οι ιδιοι πιστευουν αυτα που λενε σχετικα με τη δημιουργια της Γης.  :Clap:

----------


## Nozomi

> Ακόμα και αν δεν διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα (που στην προκειμένη δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει γιατί προηγήθηκαν καταγγελίες), πως είναι δυνατόν να συμφωνείς με το διαχωρισμό εκκλησίας-κράτους (άρα και δικαιοσύνης) αλλά συνάμα να 'βολεύεσαι' με την καταδίκη για την καθύβριση νεκρών; 
> Και μην μου πείτε πάλι ότι μιλάμε για 2 αδικήματα, γιατί ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΝΕΚΡΟΙ έχουν "καθυβριστεί" και κανένας Χριστιανός ή δικαστικός δεν κουνήθηκε.


Γιατί να βολεύομαι ; Αν καθυβρίσουν νεκρό συγγενή σου θα το αποδεχθείς ως "ελευθερία της έκφρασης" ή θα τον πάρει ο διάολος αυτόν που το έκανε κυνηγώντας τον με κάθε ένδικο μέσο ;

Αδυνατείτε να καταλάβετε ότι κάποιοι τιμούν και σέβονται τον συγκεκριμένο γέροντα με τον τρόπο που εσείς τιμάτε και σέβεστε τους συγγενείς σας ;

Δεν ομιλούμε για τις γραφικότητες κάποιων, που όποια ανοησία έχουν στην γκλάβα τους την εμφανίζουν ως προφητεία του πατρός Παϊσίου, αυτά και η επίσημη Εκκλησία ΔΕΝ τα υιοθετεί, αλλά για προσβολή ενός τεθνεώτος προσώπου.

Οι αναφορές σε  επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες των χριστιανών (δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεσαι), δεν ξέρω που κολλάνε.

----------


## xhaos

> *Δλδ όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ο πατήρ Παϊσιος ήταν άγιος είναι... αμόρφωτοι ;*
> 
> Καταλαβαίνετε τι π@π@ριές γράφετε κάποιοι ;
> 
> Το να μην πιστεύετε είναι συνταγματικό δικαίωμά σας, το να επιζητείτε τον πλήρη διαχωρισμό Εκκλησίας-κράτους επίσης (και εγώ μαζί σας σ' αυτό), το να σας ενοχλούν κάποιες συμπεριφορές ιερωμένων σωστό, το να ενοχλείστε απ την επιρροή της Εκκλησίας ΟΚ (εκεί μετράνε τα ψηφαλάκια για τους πολιτικούς), αλλά ποιός σας είπε ρε μάγκες ότι δικαιούστε να προσβάλλετε τα πιστεύω συμπολιτών τους και να περνιέστε μάλιστα και για δημοκράτες και... προχωρημένοι ; ; ;
> 
> O πάτερ Παϊσιος δεν νομίζω να επιθυμούσε την δίωξη, πόσο μάλλον την φυλάκιση κάποιου (ακόμα και το υβριστή του), αλλά η καθύβριση νεκρών διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα, εξ' όσων γνωρίζω. Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.


όχι, δεν ήταν - είναι αμόρφωτοι.

ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ είναι και θα πρέπει άμεσα να τους αφορίσει ο αρχιεπίσκοπος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γελοίες δικαιολογίες που θυμίζουν τις δικαιολογίες της Χρυσής Αυγής. Κάποιοι κρύβονται πίσω απ' το δάχτυλο τους.


κάτι τέτοια έλεγε και ο Χίτλερ


πάρε πίσω το επιχείρημα σου

----------


## Helix

> Μερικα πραγματα δεν ειναι θεματα πιστεως ουτε γνωμης,ειναι γεγονοτα.
> 
> Αν καποιος πιστευει οτι η Γη δημιουργηθηκε σε 6 μερες κι εγω τον πω αμορφωτο,θα προσβληθει επειδη εκεινος " αυτο πιστευει " ?
> 
> Sorry αλλα ακομα κι αν " πιστευει " καποιος  κατι εξωφρενικο το οποιο μαλιστα ερχεται σε αντιθεση με ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ , δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι ειναι αμορφωτος.
> 
> Με αυτο το σκεπτικο και οι Σαϊεντολογοι ειναι στο απυροβλητο,αφου οι ιδιοι πιστευουν αυτα που λενε σχετικα με τη δημιουργια της Γης.


Απτές αποδείξεις δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά. Γι' αυτό και ονομάζεται "Πίστη", ή θα πιστέψεις ή όχι, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ενδιάμεσο, ούτε ολίγον έγκυος. Αποδείξεις όμως περί του αντιθέτου επίσης δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Burning Skies

> όχι, δεν ήταν - είναι αμόρφωτοι.
> 
> ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ είναι και θα πρέπει άμεσα να τους αφορίσει ο αρχιεπίσκοπος.


Να πανε και φυλακη γιατι προσβαλουν το επισημο δογμα.  :Razz:

----------


## Nozomi

> όχι, δεν ήταν - είναι αμόρφωτοι.
> 
> ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ είναι και θα πρέπει άμεσα να τους αφορίσει ο αρχιεπίσκοπος.


Η Ελλαδική Εκκλησία είναι αρκετά επιφυλακτική με την ανακήρυξη αγίων, οπότε δεν θα δεις αγιοποιήσεις... τσάρων, οπότε καθείς είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει !

----------


## Anasazi

> Απτές αποδείξεις δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά. Γι' αυτό και ονομάζεται "Πίστη", ή θα πιστέψεις ή όχι, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ενδιάμεσο, ούτε ολίγον έγκυος. *Αποδείξεις όμως περί του αντιθέτου επίσης δεν υπάρχουν.*


Σοβαρα τωρα.....?

Δεν μπορεις να αποδειξεις οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι. Ειναι λογικο σφαλμα.

Με τη λογικη σου υπαρχουν ταυτοχρονα ολοι οι θεοι του κοσμου.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4%...83%CE%B5%CE%BB

----------


## xhaos

> Η Ελλαδική Εκκλησία είναι αρκετά επιφυλακτική με την ανακήρυξη αγίων, οπότε δεν θα δεις αγιοποιήσεις... τσάρων, οπότε καθείς είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει !


τι να κάνουμε συνάνθρωπε μου. αυτή είναι η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος, αυτό είναι και το δόγμα μας και τα πιστεύω μας.
όπως λέει και ο Helix, δεν υπάρχει ολίγων έγκυος. οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά αίρεση.

----------


## kontinos

Γιατι γινεται θεολογικη η κουβεντα? Οσο θιγομαι εγω στο λεωφορειο με την καθεμια που κανει το σταυρο της μπροστα απο καθε εκκλησια (ναι, με προσβαλει το γεγονος οτι σε ενα κοσμικο κρατος ο οποιοσδηποτε ασκει τα θρησκευτικα του καθηκοντα σε δημοσιο χωρο επιβαλοντας μου την παρουσια της θρησκειας στην καθημερινοτητα μου) αλλο τοσο μπορει να θιγεται ο καθενας με μακαροναδες αντι για μαλλια σε μια στρεβλη απεικονιση του κατα πασα πιθανοτητα οχι και τοσο λευκου γαλανοματη εβραιου ιησου, το ζητουμενο ειναι κατα ποσο η δικαιοσυνη δικαουται να παρεμβαινει σε αυτο, και ποια τα αποτελεσματα. Παρεπιπτοντως, η εξυβριση αφορα στο "παστιτσιος"?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Γιατί να βολεύομαι ; Αν καθυβρίσουν νεκρό συγγενή σου θα το αποδεχθείς ως "ελευθερία της έκφρασης" ή θα τον πάρει ο διάολος αυτόν που το έκανε κυνηγώντας τον με κάθε ένδικο μέσο ;
> 
> Αδυνατείτε να καταλάβετε ότι κάποιοι τιμούν και σέβονται τον συγκεκριμένο γέροντα με τον τρόπο που εσείς τιμάτε και σέβεστε τους συγγενείς σας ;
> 
> Δεν ομιλούμε για τις γραφικότητες κάποιων, που όποια ανοησία έχουν στην γκλάβα τους την εμφανίζουν ως προφητεία του πατρός Παϊσίου, αυτά και η επίσημη Εκκλησία ΔΕΝ τα υιοθετεί, αλλά για προσβολή ενός τεθνεώτος προσώπου.
> 
> Οι αναφορές σε  επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες των χριστιανών (δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεσαι), δεν ξέρω που κολλάνε.


Μια χαρά κολλάνε οι επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες, όταν προσχηματικά αναφέρεστε στην προσβολή νεκρών. Στα @@ των πιστών αν κάποιος προσβάλλει οποιονδήποτε νεκρό, εφόσον δεν είναι άγιος, παπάς ή συγγενής του.
Και αν κάποιος προσβάλλει τον νεκρό συγγενή μου, δεν θα απαιτήσω από κανένα ένδικο μέσο να τον φυλακίσει. Καταλαβαίνεις ποια είναι η διαφορά προσβολής και ποινικοποίησης;

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατι γινεται θεολογικη η κουβεντα? Οσο θιγομαι εγω στο λεωφορειο με την καθεμια που κανει το σταυρο της μπροστα απο καθε εκκλησια (ναι, με προσβαλει το γεγονος οτι σε ενα κοσμικο κρατος ο οποιοσδηποτε ασκει τα θρησκευτικα του καθηκοντα σε δημοσιο χωρο επιβαλοντας μου την παρουσια της θρησκειας στην καθημερινοτητα μου) αλλο τοσο μπορει να θιγεται ο καθενας με μακαροναδες αντι για μαλλια σε μια στρεβλη απεικονιση του κατα πασα πιθανοτητα οχι και τοσο λευκου γαλανοματη εβραιου ιησου, το ζητουμενο ειναι κατα ποσο η δικαιοσυνη δικαουται να παρεμβαινει σε αυτο, και ποια τα αποτελεσματα. Παρεπιπτοντως, η εξυβριση αφορα στο "παστιτσιος"?


Επειδή παρακολουθούσα το group, ο διαχειριστής δεν έβρισε ποτέ και κανέναν. Ότι σχόλιο ή εικόνα είχε ήταν καθαρά σατυρικό. Κάποια μέλη μπορεί να έβριζαν. Όπως έβριζαν και κάποιοι χριστιανοταλιμπάν που έμπαιναν γιατί είχαν "προσβληθεί". Εκεί να δεις στόμα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## hemlock

> Μια χαρά κολλάνε οι επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες, όταν προσχηματικά αναφέρεστε στην προσβολή νεκρών. Στα @@ των πιστών αν κάποιος προσβάλλει οποιονδήποτε νεκρό, εφόσον δεν είναι άγιος, παπάς ή συγγενής του.
> Και αν κάποιος προσβάλλει τον νεκρό συγγενή μου, δεν θα απαιτήσω από κανένα ένδικο μέσο να τον φυλακίσει. Καταλαβαίνεις ποια είναι η διαφορά προσβολής και ποινικοποίησης;


Να βάλω στα παραμύθια που πουλάνε οι ΧΟ, τα τζαμιά των μουσουλμάνων για να διαβάσω τις "ευαισθησίες" τους ?

----------


## Helix

> κάτι τέτοια έλεγε και ο Χίτλερ
> 
> 
> πάρε πίσω το επιχείρημα σου


Βασικά ακόμα και ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα θα ακουγόταν πιο πιστευτό από μέρους σου:




> "Hint: Ο Σαμ*ράς, πρωθυπουργός διεφθαρμένου κράτους είναι ένας απατεώνας. Θέλετε να μάθετε για ποιον μιλώ;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Σαμήρας
> ...

----------


## wnet

το νήμα προφανώς έχει εκτροχιαστεί....

είτε καλή η θρησκεία , είτε κακή, είτε αμόρφωτοι όσοι πιστεύουν , είτε φασίστες όσοι θεωρούν αμόρφωτους αυτούς που πιστεύουν, είτε... είτε 
το πράγμα για μένα είναι απλό....

παρέβηκε ένα συγκεκριμένο νόμο και δικαίως τιμωρήθηκε... αν ο νόμος είναι σωστός στις μέρες μας είναι άλλο καπέλο...
*
δεν πρόκειται να διαμαρτυρηθώ επειδή η δικαιοσύνη ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ τα στραβά μάτια....
θα προτιμήσω να διαμαρτυρηθώ σε πολλές άλλες (χειρότερες περιπτώσεις) που η δικαιοσύνη ΚΑΝΕΙ τα στραβά μάτια...*

ως εκ τούτου.... την κάνω με ελαφρά από το νήμα.... καλή συνέχεια  :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

Η κάθε εξουσία για να νομιμοποιηθεί και να μακροημερεύσει, πρέπει πρώτα να εσωτερικευτεί από τα άτομα στα οποία επιβάλλεται. Πρέπει να γίνει κτήμα της συνείδησης τους.
"Η κυβέρνηση κυβερνά γιατί εμείς την ψηφίσαμε, καθόμαστε λοιπόν στα αυγά μας μέχρι να γίνουν εκλογές", "Ο βασιλιάς βασιλεύει και έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει γιατί κατάγεται από βασιλιάδες που βασίλευαν", είναι μερικά παραδείγματα εσωτερίκευσης της εξουσίας.
"Η θρησκεία είναι η αληθινή, γιατί έτσι μου έμαθαν οι γονείς μου και έτσι λέει κι ο παπάς" είναι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα εσωτερίκευσης. Το οποίο είναι και εξαιρετικά πετυχημένο γιατί παρόλο τον θρίαμβο της επιστήμης στην ερμηνεία του κόσμου, η θρησκεία εξακολουθεί να διαφεντεύει τις συνειδήσεις των περισσοτέρων ανθρώπων. Δεν φτάνει μόνο η λογική λοιπόν, αλλά χρειάζεται και η απονομιμοποίηση της θρησκείας από τις συνειδήσεις. Χρειάζεται να λυθούν τα "μάγια", που κάνουν τους ανθρώπους να πιστεύουν σε τόσο εμφανείς και τραγελαφικούς μύθους. Αυτό το κάνει η σάτιρα, εμφανίζει την εξουσία χωρίς τα "μάγια" της. Εμφανίζει τον βασιλιά γυμνό, όπως είναι.

Ακολουθεί ο βασιλιάς γυμνός.


*Spoiler:*

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά έμαθα οτι ο γέροντας παίσιος ήταν μετανάστης  


Αν ήτανε αυτοί τώρα που βγάζουν την χολή τους, θα ήταν οι καλύτεροι υπερασπιστές του
Συνεχίστε ελευθέρα

----------


## Anasazi

> Ακολουθεί ο βασιλιάς γυμνός.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


" 12 χρονια σε βουδιστικο μοναστηρι γι'αυτη τη μλκια? "

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!  :Respekt:

----------


## Burning Skies

> " 12 χρονια σε βουδιστικο μοναστηρι γι'αυτη τη μλκια? "
> 
> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!


Στην μπουζου ολοι σας!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## GetRid

> Παιδιά έμαθα οτι ο γέροντας παίσιος ήταν μετανάστης  
> 
> 
> Αν ήτανε αυτοί τώρα που βγάζουν την χολή τους, θα ήταν οι καλύτεροι υπερασπιστές του
> Συνεχίστε ελευθέρα


Ο αστυνομικός όργανο, το μπουζούκι όργανο, άρα ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ο αστυνομικός όργανο, το μπουζούκι όργανο, άρα ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι.


Γιατι, δεν ειναι;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ο αστυνομικός όργανο, το μπουζούκι όργανο, άρα ο αστυνομικός είναι μπουζούκι.


Καλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν τρώνε χοιρινό γιατί απλά έχουν στο μυαλό τους το μπάτσος γουρούνι, οπότε ......

----------


## Anasazi

> Καλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν τρώνε χοιρινό γιατί απλά έχουν στο μυαλό τους το μπάτσος γουρούνι, οπότε ......


Και αλλοι που δε τρωνε επειδη πιστευουν οτι ο Αλλαχ εκανε μερικους Εβραιους γουρουνια....  :Laughing: 

Ειναι εξισου προβληματικοι και οι δυο.

----------


## sdikr

> Και αλλοι που δε τρωνε επειδη πιστευουν οτι ο Αλλαχ εκανε μερικους Εβραιους γουρουνια.... 
> 
> Ειναι εξισου προβληματικοι και οι δυο.


Κρατάω το προβληματικοί που είναι σποτ ον

----------


## 21706

«Οι καταδίκες για “βλαφημία” δεν υπηρετούν τον Θεό, τους πιστούς και το θρησκευτικό αίσθημα, τις αναγνωρισμένες θρησκείες, την ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία· εξυπηρετούν μόνο τους φονταμενταλιστές, τους κάθε λογής Σεραφείμ [Πειραιώς], τη Χρυσή Αυγή και τους λοιπούς εχθρούς της ελευθερίας» (από τον τόμο Ο Θεός δεν έχει ανάγκη εισαγγελέα, έκδοση της Ελληνικής Ένωσης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και της Νεφέλης, με οχτώ κείμενα που εκκινούν από δύο διώξεις, του «Παστίτσιου» και της παράστασης Corpus Christi· δυστυχώς, ο τόμος είναι ξανά εξαιρετικά επίκαιρος.)

----------


## Anasazi



----------


## GreekStatistic

Όταν στα σχολεία δεν διδάσκεται η ελληνική νομαρχία του ανώνυμου του Έλληνος το βιβλιο που οδηγησε στην ελληνική επανασταση του 21 και ενα διαμάντι του διαφωτισμου ενα πυλώνας που η Ελλάδα χρωστά την ελευθερία της απο τούς οθωμανούς αλλά απεναντίας διδάσκονται επι σειρα ετων σκοταδιστικα κειμενα δόγματα και λοιπα αυτών που την αποκυρρηταν μετα βδελυγμιας και με αφορισμους δεν είναι να αναρωτιέται κανεις  πως έχουμε φτασει παλι σε χαράτσια κεφαλικόυς φόρους και πως έχουμε ξαναγίνει επαρχια των δυναστών μας σαν εθνος και δουλοπάροικοι των προεστών σαν πολίτες η μάλλον ραγιάδες...βλέπω τα αποτελεσματα της ραγιαδοποιησης παντού όπως και σε αυτό το νήμα.Και φθανουμε να καταδικάζουν το παστίτσιο που σατιρίζει εναν απερίγραπτο αιρετικό αν δεχτούμε οτι έλεγε προφητείες οι οποίες σύμφωνα με το επισημο δόγμα δε γίνονται μετα Χριστόν.Είμαστε υπο καθεστώς χριστιανό Ταλιμπάν...

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Άκυρο το επίχειρημα, αλλά ακόμα και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση οφείλουν να σεβαστούν (δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα να συμφωνήσουν με) την γνώμη σου. Άμα ήταν να σεβόμαστε μόνο γνώμες που συμφωνούμε.....


Κάποιοι, που μπήκαν και στη βουλή μάλιστα, πιστεύουν πως όποιος έχει πιο σκούρο δέρμα (πχ Πακιστανοί ας πούμε) είναι υπάνθρωπος. Πιστεύουν επίσης πως ο Χίτλερ ήταν ευεργέτης και πως οι Εβραίοι έχουν θέση σε φούρνους.

Σόρρυ, δε θα μείνω μόνο στη διαφονία. Κανένα σεβασμό δε πρόκειται να δείξω σε τέτοιες @@ριες.

Και στον θρησκευτικό ρατσισμό που εκφράζει ο "σεβάσμιος" (μη χέσω) γέροντας Παΐσιος έχω τον ίδιο ακριβώς σεβασμό. Μισάνθρωπος και μισογύνης έγραψε ένα σωρό βλακείες και θα μπορούσε το θέμα να κλείσει εκεί αν οι εκτροφείς του φασισμού (Γεωργιάδηδες, Λιακόπουλοι κτλ) δεν έπαιρναν αυτά τα κείμενα και δε τα προωθούσαν για να στηρίζουν τις δικές τους θέσεις μίσους.

Χλευασμός τους χρειάζεται. Και στον Παΐσιο, και σε όσους προωθούν τα προΐόντα σοσιοπάθειάς του σαν ιερά κείμενα της ορθοδοξίας. 

Οι πραγματικοί χριστιανοί και όχι όσοι φωνάζουν "Αλβανικές κωλοτρυπίδες" στο όνομα του χριστιανισμού, δε δίνουν καμία σημασία στον Παΐσιο και ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν που σταματά η πίστη τους και που αρχίζει η θρησκοληψια.

----------


## Helix

> Κάποιοι, που μπήκαν και στη βουλή μάλιστα, πιστεύουν πως όποιος έχει πιο σκούρο δέρμα (πχ Πακιστανοί ας πούμε) είναι υπάνθρωπος. Πιστεύουν επίσης πως ο Χίτλερ ήταν ευεργέτης και πως οι Εβραίοι έχουν θέση σε φούρνους.
> 
> Σόρρυ, δε θα μείνω μόνο στη διαφονία. Κανένα σεβασμό δε πρόκειται να δείξω σε τέτοιες @@ριες.
> 
> Και στον θρησκευτικό ρατσισμό που εκφράζει ο "σεβάσμιος" (μη χέσω) γέροντας Παΐσιος έχω τον ίδιο ακριβώς σεβασμό. Μισάνθρωπος και μισογύνης έγραψε ένα σωρό βλακείες και θα μπορούσε το θέμα να κλείσει εκεί αν οι εκτροφείς του φασισμού (Γεωργιάδηδες, Λιακόπουλοι κτλ) δεν έπαιρναν αυτά τα κείμενα και δε τα προωθούσαν για να στηρίζουν τις δικές τους θέσεις μίσους.
> 
> Χλευασμός τους χρειάζεται. Και στον Παΐσιο, και σε όσους προωθούν τα προΐόντα σοσιοπάθειάς του σαν ιερά κείμενα της ορθοδοξίας. 
> 
> Οι πραγματικοί χριστιανοί και όχι όσοι φωνάζουν "Αλβανικές κωλοτρυπίδες" στο όνομα του χριστιανισμού, δε δίνουν καμία σημασία στον Παΐσιο και ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν που σταματά η πίστη τους και που αρχίζει η θρησκοληψια.


Πες μου τώρα ότι φοβάσαι πως ο Γέροντας θα σηκωθεί από τον τάφο του και θ' αρχίσει να κυνηγάει γυναίκες και παιδιά

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Πες μου τώρα ότι φοβάσαι πως ο Γέροντας θα σηκωθεί από τον τάφο του και θ' αρχίσει να κυνηγάει γυναίκες και παιδιά


Δε χρειάζεται. Υπάρχουν άλλοι, ζωντανοί, με τις ίδιες απόψεις μίσους, που κυνηγάνε ήδη γυναίκες και παιδιά.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Μην προσβάλλετε την πίστη μου

----------


## Anasazi

> Μην προσβάλλετε την πίστη μου


Σε ΑΥΤΟΥΣ πρεπει να σκασουν μηνυσεις οι αποδεκτες των μηνυματων....να διασυρθει ΕΝΑΣ μια φορα να δεις πως στρωνουν....

----------


## yiapap

Δύο ενδιαφέροντα λινκ:
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/o-dromos-..._campaign=tvxs 
http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/t...d-xristopoyloy
Κρατάω την καταληκτική παράγραφο του δευτέρου:
_Κάποιος γελάει με τον Παστίτσιο και άλλος όχι. Κάποιος το κάνει κέφι κάποιος άλλος του φαίνεται βλακεία. Κάποιος ενοχλείται και άλλος το προσπερνάει αδιάφορος.  Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλες σχεδόν τις παραστάσεις της καθημερινότητάς μας. Είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να διαφωνούμε. Αυτό είναι καλό. Το να κλείνουμε φυλακή 10 μήνες (έστω με αναστολή) αυτόν με τον οποίον διαφωνούμε είναι όμως κακό. Πολύ κακό. Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς, όπως λέει και ο Λοΐζος. Και δύσκολος.

Θα τον διαβούμε._

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δύο ενδιαφέροντα λινκ:
> http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/o-dromos-..._campaign=tvxs 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/t...d-xristopoyloy
> Κρατάω την καταληκτική παράγραφο του δευτέρου:
> _Κάποιος γελάει με τον Παστίτσιο και άλλος όχι. Κάποιος το κάνει κέφι κάποιος άλλος του φαίνεται βλακεία. Κάποιος ενοχλείται και άλλος το προσπερνάει αδιάφορος.  Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλες σχεδόν τις παραστάσεις της καθημερινότητάς μας. Είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να διαφωνούμε. Αυτό είναι καλό. Το να κλείνουμε φυλακή 10 μήνες (έστω με αναστολή) αυτόν με τον οποίον διαφωνούμε είναι όμως κακό. Πολύ κακό. Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς, όπως λέει και ο Λοΐζος. Και δύσκολος.
> 
> Θα τον διαβούμε._


Αυτός καλά τα λέει και πολύ λογικά. Ο φανατικός όμως δεν θα σου πει 'διαφωνούμε', θα σου πει 'με προσβάλλεις'.
Δηλαδή η ρίζα τους προβλήματος είναι κατά βάση η διαφωνία ασφαλώς, απλά εν προκειμένω η 'ευθιξία' κάποιων είναι αρκετή ώστε να κινηθεί η δικαιοσύνη. Οι θρησκόληπτοι/φανατικοί δεν θίγουν καν ζήτημα διαφωνίας (γιατί είναι αρτηριοσκληρωτικοί).

----------


## DVader

> Μην προσβάλλετε την πίστη μου


Απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν πιάσει τον Χάρρυ Κλυν για αυτά που έκανε σχετικά με την θρησκεία !
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει προσβάλει την πίστη σου εκτός και αν το λές ειρωνικά !

- - - Updated - - -




> Δύο ενδιαφέροντα λινκ:
> http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/o-dromos-..._campaign=tvxs 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/t...d-xristopoyloy
> Κρατάω την καταληκτική παράγραφο του δευτέρου:
> _Κάποιος γελάει με τον Παστίτσιο και άλλος όχι. Κάποιος το κάνει κέφι κάποιος άλλος του φαίνεται βλακεία. Κάποιος ενοχλείται και άλλος το προσπερνάει αδιάφορος.  Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλες σχεδόν τις παραστάσεις της καθημερινότητάς μας. Είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να διαφωνούμε. Αυτό είναι καλό. Το να κλείνουμε φυλακή 10 μήνες (έστω με αναστολή) αυτόν με τον οποίον διαφωνούμε είναι όμως κακό. Πολύ κακό. Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς, όπως λέει και ο Λοΐζος. Και δύσκολος.
> 
> Θα τον διαβούμε._


Οντως ενδιαφέρον !  :One thumb up:

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτός καλά τα λέει και πολύ λογικά. Ο φανατικός όμως δεν θα σου πει 'διαφωνούμε', θα σου πει 'με προσβάλλεις'.
> Δηλαδή η ρίζα τους προβλήματος είναι κατά βάση η διαφωνία ασφαλώς, απλά εν προκειμένω η 'ευθιξία' κάποιων είναι αρκετή ώστε να κινηθεί η δικαιοσύνη. Οι θρησκόληπτοι/φανατικοί δεν θίγουν καν ζήτημα διαφωνίας (γιατί είναι αρτηριοσκληρωτικοί).


Ναι, αλλά αυτό σου λέει πως και η αντιμετώπιση από τους δικαστικούς είναι απόλυτη, δλδ κάθε τι που εγώ ως δικαστικός προσλαμβάνω ως προσβολή των θείων υπόκειται σε ποινική δίωξη ή αντίστροφα ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με θρησκεία είναι απόλυτο και δεν επιδέχεται κριτικής ή σάτιρας και μάλιστα και σε περιφερειακό επίπεδο καθώς προφανώς εδώ δεν είχαμε προσβολή θρησκευτικών συμβόλων (κανείς δεν λέει "πιστεύω εις έναν πατέραν Παΐσιον") ούτε καν εκπροσώπων αυτής (Παΐσιος ήταν μοναχός), ούτε καν άμεση σάτιρα στα λεγόμενά του αλλά μάλλων στην οικονομική και εμπορική εκμετάλλευση αυτών.

Με άλλα λόγια, ακόμα και εδώ μέσα όσοι έγραψαν ό,τι έγραψαν είναι έκθετοι σε έναν εισαγγελέα. Ή όσοι έγραψαν όσα έγραψαν ακόμα και στο TVXΣ.

Εδώ είναι ο σκοταδισμός!

Επίσης, εδώ είναι και ο ταλιμπανισμός με την θρησκεία που δένει με έναν ευρύτερο ταλιμπανισμό διότι αν κανείς δει όσα έγραψε ο Πλέυρης (πατήρ) για Εβραίους που ήταν άκρως υβριστικά με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να φυλακιστεί και μάλιστα άμεσα. Όμως εκεί το δικαστήριο το είδε σαν έκφραση άποψης και μάλιστα επιστημονικής!!!

Αν θέλει κανείς να βρει πιο κραυγαλέα αντίθεση δεν μπορεί.....

Γελοία πράγματα αλλά ταυτόχρονα άκρως επικίνδυνα

----------


## HackFreak

Αντί να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με καμμιά σοβαρή υπόθεση(τόσες έχουμε σε τούτη την χώρα) κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τον "παστίτσιο", ο οποίος κατ'εμέ χρεώθηκε μια άδικη φυλάκιση. Δεν πα να σατυρίσει ότι θέλει, ο πραγματικός πιστός οφείλει να το προσπεράσει σιωπηλά χωρίς να δώσει σημασία(όπως με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα προσπερνούσε την παράσταση στο χυτήριο). Στο κάτω κάτω μια απλή σάτιρα έκανε και όχι σε άγιο πρόσωπο. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό αλλά για φυλακή δεν είναι, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό εγκληματίες που αλωνίζουν ελέυθεροι. Βέβαια είναι άλλο ένα -ότι πρέπει- θέμα για αποπροσανατολισμό της κοινής γνώμης απο τα πραγματικά προβλήματα.

----------


## DVader

> Αντί να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με καμμιά σοβαρή υπόθεση(τόσες έχουμε σε τούτη την χώρα) κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τον "παστίτσιο", ο οποίος κατ'εμέ χρεώθηκε μια άδικη φυλάκιση. Δεν πα να σατυρίσει ότι θέλει, ο πραγματικός πιστός οφείλει να το προσπεράσει σιωπηλά χωρίς να δώσει σημασία(όπως με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα προσπερνούσε την παράσταση στο χυτήριο). Στο κάτω κάτω μια απλή σάτιρα έκανε και όχι σε άγιο πρόσωπο. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό αλλά για φυλακή δεν είναι, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό εγκληματίες που αλωνίζουν ελέυθεροι. Βέβαια είναι άλλο ένα -ότι πρέπει- θέμα για αποπροσανατολισμό της κοινής γνώμης απο τα πραγματικά προβλήματα.


Μαζί σου αλλά η θρησκεία δεν το βλέπει έτσι ! Εδώ πολλές φορές οι ιερείς φέρονται με τέτοιο τρόπο εναντίων πολλών πραγματών λές και είναι διακστές και κανείς δεν τους λέει τίποτα ! Ακούγα μια ομιλία τις προάλλες στην τηλεώραση κάποιου πατριάρχη και μόνο να βγεί ο κόσμος να δέρνει στο όνομα του Ιησού δνε έλεγε ! Σε αυτούς γιατί δεν λέει κανείς κάτι ...άραγε !

Ο φανατισμός όπου και αν είναι είναι κακός ..... και ο σκοταδισμός ακόμα ποιό κακός !

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Απορώ γιατί δεν έχουν πιάσει τον Χάρρυ Κλυν για αυτά που έκανε σχετικά με την θρησκεία !
> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει προσβάλει την πίστη σου εκτός και αν το λές ειρωνικά !



*Spoiler:*







> Μην προσβάλλετε την πίστη μουΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ


fixed  :Mr. Green:

----------


## DVader

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed



Ισως είμαι χαζός αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολύ πως το εννοείς...Τεσπά δεν έχει σημασία !  :Thinking:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## orck

Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι θα διαβουμε αυτον τον μακρυ δρομο. Αυτο που πρεπει να αποφασισουν οι πιστοι ειναι εαν πιστευουν στον θεο η στους παπαδες, ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο. Εαν γινει αυτο ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν απο μονα τους. Τοσα χρονια μετα την εποχη της αναγεννησης και του διαφωτισμου και στην Ελλαδα που πειναει ριχνουμε φυλακη σε μια σατυρα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι θα διαβουμε αυτον τον μακρυ δρομο. Αυτο που πρεπει να αποφασισουν οι πιστοι ειναι εαν πιστευουν στον θεο η στους παπαδες, ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο. Εαν γινει αυτο ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν απο μονα τους. Τοσα χρονια μετα την εποχη της αναγεννησης και του διαφωτισμου και στην Ελλαδα που πειναει ριχνουμε φυλακη σε μια σατυρα.


Oύτε καν αυτό που λες...

Απλά να αποδεχτούμε σαν κοινωνία το ότι δεν υπάρχει ντεμέκ δημοκρατία ή a la carte αλλά πως αν ο Πλεύρης χάριν ελευθερίας λόγου μπορεί να λέει πως οι Εβραίοι είναι η πανούκλα της ανθρωπότητας - και ΟΚ ας το δεχτώ ως εξαιρετικά οριακό παράδειγμα ελευθερίας λόγου - πόσο μάλλον κάποιος να σατιρίζει την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση προφητειών...

Αλλά, για να είμαι ακριβοδίκαιος, όταν η δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα πλέον ανοικτά και απροσχημάτιστα ΕΙΝΑΙ a la carte (με ένα Συμβούλιο Επικρατείας να αποφασίζει όπως βολεύει την κάθε κυβέρνηση για περικοπές και χαράτσια αν και η πολύ πρόσφατη απόφαση για τις παράνομες περικοπές σε συντάξεις ενστόλων αφήνει ένα ελάχιστο περιθώριο αχαμνής αισιοδοξίας) τότε ίσως και να ζητώ πολλά

----------


## DVader

> Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι θα διαβουμε αυτον τον μακρυ δρομο. Αυτο που πρεπει να αποφασισουν οι πιστοι ειναι εαν πιστευουν στον θεο η στους παπαδες, ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο. Εαν γινει αυτο ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν απο μονα τους. Τοσα χρονια μετα την εποχη της αναγεννησης και του διαφωτισμου και στην Ελλαδα που πειναει ριχνουμε φυλακη σε μια σατυρα.


Σωστός ! Τότε να κάψουμε στην Πυρά και τους Ράδιο Αρβύλα ! :ROFL:

----------


## orck

> Σωστός ! Τότε να κάψουμε στην Πυρά και τους Ράδιο Αρβύλα !


Συγνωμη δεν καταλαβαινω την συνδεση με αυτα που εγραψα παραπανω.

----------


## xhaos

> Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι θα διαβουμε αυτον τον μακρυ δρομο. *Αυτο που πρεπει να αποφασισουν οι πιστοι ειναι εαν πιστευουν στον θεο η στους παπαδες,* ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο. Εαν γινει αυτο ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν απο μονα τους. Τοσα χρονια μετα την εποχη της αναγεννησης και του διαφωτισμου και στην Ελλαδα που πειναει ριχνουμε φυλακη σε μια σατυρα.


 :One thumb up: 

όπως ακριβώς με τους εικονολάτρες και τους εικονομάχους.

----------


## Anasazi

Το αποκρυφο Ευαγγελιο του Θωμα λεει σε καποια φαση " Το Βασιλειο του Θεου ειναι μεσα σας και γυρω σας, οχι σε κτισματα ξυλου και πετρας "

Τωρα,πως απο εκει βρεθηκε η Καθολικη Εκκλησια με 110.000 ακινητα (!!!!!!!!!!!!) και οι δικοι μας με αλεξισφαιρες λιμουζινες και αμφια που κανουν 30.000 ευρω στην καλυτερη,ειναι ενα αλλο ζητουμενο....

Και βγαινουν ΑΥΤΟΙ οι τυποι με τα εκατομμυρια, οι οποιοι εχουν το θρασος να λενε οτι αν μας φορολογησετε θα κοψουμε απο τα συσσιτια αναγκαστικα να πουν οτι προσβαλλει την πιστη τους ο παστιτσιος,λες και ο χριστος που δεν ειχε ουτε ρουχα να φορεσει,εχει καμια σχεση μαζι τους....και υπαρχουν ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΥΠΟΙ που τους πιστευουν και τους φιλανε και το χερι.

----------


## orck

> Το αποκρυφο Ευαγγελιο του Θωμα λεει σε καποια φαση " Το Βασιλειο του Θεου ειναι μεσα σας και γυρω σας, οχι σε κτισματα ξυλου και πετρας "
> 
> Τωρα,πως απο εκει βρεθηκε η Καθολικη Εκκλησια με 110.000 ακινητα (!!!!!!!!!!!!) και οι δικοι μας με αλεξισφαιρες λιμουζινες και αμφια που κανουν 30.000 ευρω στην καλυτερη,ειναι ενα αλλο ζητουμενο....
> 
> Και βγαινουν ΑΥΤΟΙ οι τυποι με τα εκατομμυρια, οι οποιοι εχουν το θρασος να λενε οτι αν μας φορολογησετε θα κοψουμε απο τα συσσιτια αναγκαστικα να πουν οτι προσβαλλει την πιστη τους ο παστιτσιος,λες και ο χριστος που δεν ειχε ουτε ρουχα να φορεσει,εχει καμια σχεση μαζι τους....και υπαρχουν ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΥΠΟΙ που τους πιστευουν και τους φιλανε και το χερι.


Τα συσσιτια τα πληρωνει ο κοσμος αφηνωντας σακουλες με τροφιμα στα καταστηματα, η εκκλησια δεν πληρωνει τιποτα, απλα το οργανωνει με τις αργομισθιες της.

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα συσσιτια τα πληρωνει ο κοσμος αφηνωντας σακουλες με τροφιμα στα καταστηματα, η εκκλησια δεν πληρωνει τιποτα, απλα το οργανωνει με τις αργομισθιες της.


Ακριβως. Αδιστακτοι αεργοι εκβιαστες.

Πραγματικη μαστιγα της ανθρωποτητας εδω και απειρα χρονια.

----------


## raspoutiv

βλάσφημοι

----------


## Anasazi

> βλάσφημοι


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ5YU_spBw0

----------


## tzelen

Ο μοναδικός λόγος που κάποιος είναι χριστιανός ορθόδοξος, είναι γιατί έτυχε να γεννηθεί σε μια γωνιά του πλανήτη, στην οποία οι περισσότεροι είναι τέτοιοι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κάποιος που γεννιέται στην μέση ανατολή, είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μουσουλμάνος.
Συνεπώς, όλοι όσοι είναι ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές της θρησκείας τους, ας αναλογιστούν ότι δεν την επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι, αλλά την "κληρονόμησαν".
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να αυξάνουμε το post count μας.

----------


## DVader

> Ο μοναδικός λόγος που κάποιος είναι χριστιανός ορθόδοξος, είναι γιατί έτυχε να γεννηθεί σε μια γωνιά του πλανήτη, στην οποία οι περισσότεροι είναι τέτοιοι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κάποιος που γεννιέται στην μέση ανατολή, είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μουσουλμάνος.
> Συνεπώς, όλοι όσοι είναι ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές της θρησκείας τους, ας αναλογιστούν ότι δεν την επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι, αλλά την "κληρονόμησαν".
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να αυξάνουμε το post count μας.


 :One thumb up: 


Συμφδωνώ μαζί σου ! Παρολαυτά όλοι λίγο πολύ πιστεύομαι σε μια ανώτερη δύναμη από εμάς ! Ο Χριστιανισμός την λέει Θέο ...κάποιοι άλλοι την λένε αλλιώς ! Δεν ξέρω αν καλά κάνουμε ή όχι που το πιστεύουμε αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα μου ! Απλά λέω ότι όλοι πιστεύουμε σε κάτι ! Ας ξεχωρίσουμε το υλικό από το θεικό (με την ένοια που ανέφερα ποιό πριν)...Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λόγια για να τσακωνόμαστε !  (Οσο δεν βριζόμαστε και έχουμε ένα επίπεδο μου αρέσει να ακούω συζητήσεις !)


 :One thumb up: +1 στο post count μου ....  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## 21706

> Παρολαυτά όλοι *λίγο πολύ* πιστεύομαι σε μια ανώτερη δύναμη από εμάς !


Για την ακρίβεια, θα έλεγα λίγο πολύ ή καθόλου :Smile:

----------


## GetRid

> Για την ακρίβεια, θα έλεγα λίγο πολύ ή καθόλου


Ακριβέστερα είναι αδιάφορο.  :Smile:

----------


## PopManiac

Το θέμα εδώ ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με πίστη ή αθεΐα ή ύπαρξη θεού ή και γω δεν ξέρω τι.

Το θέμα έχει να κάνει απλά με το δικαίωμα έκφρασης που σαφώς περικλείει την σάτιρα. Αν μη τι άλλο μάλιστα η ανοχή ή μη στην σάτιρα αποτελεί έναν ασφαλέστατο δείκτη ανοχής και σεβασμού δικαιωμάτων σε μία δημοκρατία και guess what για την Ελλάδα  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

Η σάτιρα είναι καλή, αρκεί να μην καταπιάνεται με τα δικά μας πιστεύω.

----------


## Helix

> Ο μοναδικός λόγος που κάποιος είναι χριστιανός ορθόδοξος, είναι γιατί έτυχε να γεννηθεί σε μια γωνιά του πλανήτη, στην οποία οι περισσότεροι είναι τέτοιοι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κάποιος που γεννιέται στην μέση ανατολή, είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει μουσουλμάνος.
> Συνεπώς, όλοι όσοι είναι ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές της θρησκείας τους, ας αναλογιστούν ότι δεν την επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι, αλλά την "κληρονόμησαν".
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να αυξάνουμε το post count μας.


Χριστιανοί, μουσουλμάνοι κλπ. υπάρχουν σε όλον τον κόσμο και επίσης κάποιος ακόμα κι αν βαφτίστηκε χριστιανός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι ελεύθερος να κρατήσει ή όχι αυτή την πίστη, συνεπώς δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Και κάτι ακόμα, δεν μιλάμε για σεβασμό απέναντι στο χριστιανισμό και μόνο, το Σύνταγμα προβλέπει τις ίδιες ποινές για καθύβριση οποιουδήποτε θρησκεύματος.

----------


## tzelen

Ισχύει και παρα-ισχύει. Μόνο σε περιπτώσεις πχ γάμου, ή σε ειδικές συνθήκες αλλαγής υπηκοότητας θα μπορούσε κάποιος να αλλάξει θρησκεία. Εκτός και αν ενοοείς ότι κάποιος, μεγαλώνοντας, κάθεται και αναλύει όλες τις θρησκείες και...αλλάζει, γιατί κάποια άλλη του ταιρίαζει καλύτερα. Αν αυτό εννοείς, πάω πάσο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Helix

Γιατί λίγοι ακολούθησαν τέτοιο δρόμο; Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα που δηλώνουν άθεοι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι βαφτίστηκαν χριστιανοί όταν ήταν μωρά ακόμα.

----------


## 21706

> Ισχύει και παρα-ισχύει. Μόνο σε περιπτώσεις πχ γάμου, ή σε ειδικές συνθήκες αλλαγής υπηκοότητας θα μπορούσε κάποιος να αλλάξει θρησκεία. Εκτός και αν ενοοείς ότι κάποιος, μεγαλώνοντας, κάθεται και αναλύει όλες τις θρησκείες και...αλλάζει, γιατί κάποια άλλη του ταιρίαζει καλύτερα. Αν αυτό εννοείς, πάω πάσο.


Αν κάτσει κάποιος να αναλύσει όλες τις θρησκείες
θα τις απέρριπτε όλες! (Αν βέβαια είχε λίγο μυαλό).

----------


## Helix

> Αν κάτσει κάποιος να αναλύσει όλες τις θρησκείες
> θα τις απέρριπτε όλες! (Αν βέβαια είχε λίγο μυαλό).


Οι περισσότεροι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, είναι θρησκευόμενοι. Δεν λέω ότι προέκυψε λόγω θρησκείας, αλλά μην λέμε ότι νά 'ναι.

----------


## tzelen

> Γιατί λίγοι ακολούθησαν τέτοιο δρόμο; Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα που δηλώνουν άθεοι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι βαφτίστηκαν χριστιανοί όταν ήταν μωρά ακόμα.


Προφανώς. Αυτό είπα και εγώ - την θρησκεία στην φορτώνουν στην πλάτη, δεν την επιλέγεις. Αλλά κάποια στιγμή μεγαλώνεις και αναπτύσεις κριτική σκέψη και λογική. Έννοιες ασύμβατες με το δόγμα οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας.

----------


## Zus

> Οι περισσότεροι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, είναι θρησκευόμενοι. Δεν λέω ότι προέκυψε λόγω θρησκείας, αλλά μην λέμε ότι νά 'ναι.




Βεβαίως είναι. Την ανάσταση, λίγο πριν τα μπουζούκια.

----------


## Helix

> Προφανώς. Αυτό είπα και εγώ - την θρησκεία στην φορτώνουν στην πλάτη, δεν την επιλέγεις. Αλλά κάποια στιγμή μεγαλώνεις και αναπτύσεις κριτική σκέψη και λογική. Έννοιες ασύμβατες με το δόγμα οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας.


...Η οποία κριτική και σκέψη οδηγεί την πλειοψηφία να κρατήσει το θρήσκευμα της.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βεβαίως είναι. Την ανάσταση, λίγο πριν τα μπουζούκια.


Νόμιζα θα χαιρόσουν που δεν είναι θρήσκοι  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> Οι περισσότεροι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, είναι θρησκευόμενοι. Δεν λέω ότι προέκυψε λόγω θρησκείας, αλλά μην λέμε ότι νά 'ναι.


Αν καταλάβαινες τι λες καλά θα ήτανε...

----------


## Helix

> Αν καταλάβαινες τι λες καλά θα ήτανε...


Αν καταλάβαινες ότι συγκρίνεις μήλα (θρησκεία) με πορτοκάλια (μορφωτικό επίπεδο) καλά θα ήτανε

----------


## yiapap

> Οι περισσότεροι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, είναι θρησκευόμενοι. Δεν λέω ότι προέκυψε λόγω θρησκείας, αλλά μην λέμε ότι νά 'ναι.





> Αν καταλάβαινες ότι συγκρίνεις μήλα (θρησκεία) με πορτοκάλια (μορφωτικό επίπεδο) καλά θα ήτανε


 :What..?:

----------


## GetRid

> 


Εδώ δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την κύρια αντίφαση του να προσδίδονται ανθρώπινα χαρακτηριστικά και συναισθήματα στον θεό, εκεί θα κολλήσουνε;

----------


## Helix

> 


Στο πρώτο μύνημα που παραθέτεις απαντώ στατιστικά και επιμένω ότι δεν έχει σχέση με τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω ή μη πιστεύω του καθενός μας.

----------


## yiapap

> Στο πρώτο μύνημα που παραθέτεις απαντώ στατιστικά και επιμένω ότι δεν έχει σχέση με τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω ή μη πιστεύω του καθενός μας.


"Στατιστικά" θα απαντούσες αν έδινες κάποια μελέτη με δείγμα, μεθοδολογία, αποτέλεσμα. Στο δεύτερο επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω. Κι απαντώντας σου αντίστοιχα στατιστικά θα σου πω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των άθεων είναι μορφωμένοι και μάλιστα ανώτέρου οικονομικού επιπέδου.

Στην τελική όμως τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με την κουβέντα μας; Θες να είσα πιστός; Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Δεν είναι αυτό το αντικείμενο του νήματος. Το αντικείμενο του νήματος είναι αν κάποιος ο οποίος κράζει την εκμετάλευση του θρησκευτικού σου συναισθήματος από επιτήδειους μπορεί/πρέπει να κατηγορείται για "βάσφημεία" σύμφωνα με νόμους του 19ου αιώνα και επιπλέον να καταδικάζεται!

----------


## 21706

> Αν καταλάβαινες ότι συγκρίνεις μήλα (θρησκεία) με πορτοκάλια (μορφωτικό επίπεδο) καλά θα ήτανε


Όχι μόνο δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λες αλλά
δεν καταλαβαίνεις ούτε τι διαβάζεις...

----------


## Helix

> "Στατιστικά" θα απαντούσες αν έδινες κάποια μελέτη με δείγμα, μεθοδολογία, αποτέλεσμα. Στο δεύτερο επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω. Κι απαντώντας σου αντίστοιχα στατιστικά θα σου πω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των άθεων είναι μορφωμένοι και μάλιστα ανώτέρου οικονομικού επιπέδου.
> 
> Στην τελική όμως τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με την κουβέντα μας; Θες να είσα πιστός; Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Δεν είναι αυτό το αντικείμενο του νήματος. Το αντικείμενο του νήματος είναι αν κάποιος ο οποίος κράζει την εκμετάλευση του θρησκευτικού σου συναισθήματος από επιτήδειους μπορεί/πρέπει να κατηγορείται για "βάσφημεία" σύμφωνα με νόμους του 19ου αιώνα και επιπλέον να καταδικάζεται!


Στατιστικά λοιπόν το Σύνταγμα αναφέρει, αλλά και από προσωπική εμπειρία βλέπω ότι, η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών της χώρας είναι όντως χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι πιο πάνω οι περισσότεροι (αριθμητικά) μορφωμένοι πιστεύουν σε κάποιο θρήσκευμα.

Το άρθρο 198 του Συντάγματος είναι ο νόμος του 19ου αιώνα που αναφέρεις;

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι μόνο δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λες αλλά
> δεν καταλαβαίνεις ούτε τι διαβάζεις...


Back to you

----------


## Zus

> Νόμιζα θα χαιρόσουν που δεν είναι θρήσκοι


Δεν με νοιάζει που πιστεύει ο καθένας. Είτε σε αόρατο θεό, είτε σε ορατή κατσίκα, είτε σε υποβρύχιο χταπόδι. Αρκεί να τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του και να μην επηρεάζει την ζωή των υπολοίπων με άσχημο τρόπο και συνέπειες.

----------


## Helix

> Δεν με νοιάζει που πιστεύει ο καθένας. Είτε σε αόρατο θεό, είτε σε ορατή κατσίκα, είτε σε υποβρύχιο χταπόδι. Αρκεί να τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του και να μην επηρεάζει την ζωή των υπολοίπων με άσχημο τρόπο και συνέπειες.


Συμφωνώ αλλά η στάση αυτή πρέπει να 'ναι αμφίδρομη για να λειτουργήσει, δηλαδή την ίδια στάση να τηρούν και οι άθεοι απέναντι στους θρησκευόμενους

----------


## orck

> Συμφωνώ αλλά η στάση αυτή πρέπει να 'ναι αμφίδρομη για να λειτουργήσει, δηλαδή την ίδια στάση να τηρούν και οι άθεοι απέναντι στους θρησκευόμενους


Δηλαδη εσυ βλεπεις καποια παραβιαση των δικαιωματων των θρησκευομενων απο τους αθεους; Που; Στην σατυρα; 
Πολυ θα ηθελα να γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα για να δουμε εαν ισχυει αυτο το παραδοσιακο "συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια" που ειναι ενθεοι στην Ελλαδα. Αραγε η εκκλησια θα συμφωνουσε σε ενα τετοιο δημοψηφισμα; Ο μονος τροπος για να δεις ποιοι ειναι ενθεοι ειναι να αναλαβουν το κοστος συντηρηρησς των εκκλησιων και των μισθων των παπαδων. Στα λογια και εγω ειμαι ο Σουπερμαν οταν ερθει η ωρα να πεταξω ομως, το πραγμα δυσκολευει.

----------


## yiapap

> Το άρθρο 198 του Συντάγματος είναι ο νόμος του 19ου αιώνα που αναφέρεις;


Το Σύνταγμα είναι ένα σύνολο γενικών κανόνων. Στα Δικαστήρια δε δικάζεσαι βάσει άρθρων του Συντάγματος αλλά βάσει νόμων. Αναφέρομαι στα άρθρα 198 και 199 του Ποινικού Kώδικα (1/1/1951)
Όσο για το αν αυτά εφαρμόζονται σε περίπτώσεις άλλων θρησκειών... Enjoy

----------


## tzelen

Η θρησκεία, οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία, δεν είναι ανοιχτή σε ερμηνείες, είναι *δόγμα*. Όπως δεν μπορείς να καταστείς ολίγον έγκυος, δεν μπορείς να γίνεις ολίγον προτεστάντης, ζωροαστριστής, κτλ. 

Το δόγμα σου λοιπόν Helix, *απαιτεί* να δεχθείς ότι μια παρθένα γυναίκα γονιμοποιήθηκε από μια θεότητα και γέννησε μια επίσης θεότητα. Η αρχική θεότητα, η οποία ταυτόχρονα είναι και η 2η, επέλεξε να θυσιάσει την 2η θεότητα (η οποία ταυτόχρονα είναι και η 1η), με σκοπό την απελευθέρωση του ανθρώπινου γέννους από την αμαρτία. Με άλλα λόγια, μια θεότητα επέλεξε να...γεννήσει τον εαυτό της και να αυτο-θυσιαστεί. 

Αν, η μόρφωση και το κριτικό πνεύμα που σε διακρίνει, σε οδηγεί να δεχθείς αυτούσιο το παραπάνω (δεν έχεις και επιλογές, καθώς, είπαμε, είναι δόγμα), δεν έχω να γράψω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Helix

> Δηλαδη εσυ βλεπεις καποια παραβιαση των δικαιωματων των θρησκευομενων απο τους αθεους; Που; Στην σατυρα; 
> Πολυ θα ηθελα να γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα για να δουμε εαν ισχυει αυτο το παραδοσιακο "συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια" που ειναι ενθεοι στην Ελλαδα. Αραγε η εκκλησια θα συμφωνουσε σε ενα τετοιο δημοψηφισμα; Ο μονος τροπος για να δεις ποιοι ειναι ενθεοι ειναι να αναλαβουν το κοστος συντηρηρησς των εκκλησιων και των μισθων των παπαδων. Στα λογια και εγω ειμαι ο Σουπερμαν οταν ερθει η ωρα να πεταξω ομως, το πραγμα δυσκολευει.


Το συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πίσω, ακόμα και στην σάτιρα, όπως και στο κάθε τι, υπάρχουν όρια.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Το Σύνταγμα είναι ένα σύνολο γενικών κανόνων. Στα Δικαστήρια δε δικάζεσαι βάσει άρθρων του Συντάγματος αλλά βάσει νόμων. Αναφέρομαι στα άρθρα 198 και 199 του Ποινικού Kώδικα (1/1/1951)
> Όσο για το αν αυτά εφαρμόζονται σε περίπτώσεις άλλων θρησκειών... Enjoy


Ε εντάξει, δεν τους βάλανε και μακαρόνια στη φάτσα! Ένα *τριπλό ανάθεμα* μόνο... :Mr. Green: 
Και πρόσεξε, δεν αναθεματίζουν άλλες θρησκείες (γιατί μάλλον για Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία δεν υπάρχουν άλλες θρησκείες), αλλά τις αιρέσεις

----------


## Helix

> Η θρησκεία, οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία, δεν είναι ανοιχτή σε ερμηνείες, είναι *δόγμα*. Όπως δεν μπορείς να καταστείς ολίγον έγκυος, δεν μπορείς να γίνεις ολίγον προτεστάντης, ζωροαστριστής, κτλ. 
> 
> Το δόγμα σου λοιπόν Helix, *απαιτεί* να δεχθείς ότι μια παρθένα γυναίκα γονιμοποιήθηκε από μια θεότητα και γέννησε μια επίσης θεότητα. Η αρχική θεότητα, η οποία ταυτόχρονα είναι και η 2η, επέλεξε να θυσιάσει την 2η θεότητα (η οποία ταυτόχρονα είναι και η 1η), με σκοπό την απελευθέρωση του ανθρώπινου γέννους από την αμαρτία. Με άλλα λόγια, μια θεότητα επέλεξε να...γεννήσει τον εαυτό της και να αυτο-θυσιαστεί. 
> 
> Αν, η μόρφωση και το κριτικό πνεύμα που σε διακρίνει, σε οδηγεί να δεχθείς αυτούσιο το παραπάνω (δεν έχεις και επιλογές, καθώς, είπαμε, είναι δόγμα), δεν έχω να γράψω κάτι άλλο.


Θρησκεία θα πεί δέχεσαι κάτι παραπάνω από τα ανθρώπινα όρια/λογική. Προφανώς αυτό (που γράφω εδώ, όχι την θρησκεία) δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, οπότε σταματώ εδώ. Αλλά το να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι οι χριστιανοί (όπου "χριστιανοί" μπορείς να βάλεις οποιοδήποτε θρήσκευμα) είναι αμόρφωτοι γιατί ακολουθούν κάποιο "πιστεύω", εκτός απο ψευδές είναι και προσβλητικό απέναντι στα δις πιστών σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## GetRid

Και όμως γυρίζει φίλε μου. Κι ας σε προσβάλει αυτό.

----------


## yiapap

> Ε εντάξει, δεν τους βάλανε και μακαρόνια στη φάτσα! Ένα *τριπλό ανάθεμα* μόνο...
> Και πρόσεξε, δεν αναθεματίζουν άλλες θρησκείες (γιατί μάλλον για Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία δεν υπάρχουν άλλες θρησκείες), αλλά τις αιρέσεις


_Ο Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς, όμως, μέσα στο πάθος του να καταδικάσει τους «εχθρούς της Εκκλησίας» αναθεματίζει επιπρόσθετα: τον Πάπα, τους Καθολικούς, τον Σβίγγλιο, τον Καλβίνο και τους Προτεστάντες, τους Εβραίους, το Ισλάμ,  τους Μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά_
Δε νομίζω ότι ο Ιουδαϊσμός και ο Μωαμεθανισμός είναι αιρέσεις  :Razz:

----------


## Helix

> Και όμως γυρίζει φίλε μου. Κι ας σε προσβάλει αυτό.


Συνέχισε τη λογική ή του ύψους ή του βάθους, καλά το πας

----------


## yiapap

> Συνέχισε τη λογική ή του ύψους ή του βάθους, καλά το πας


Γιατί θεωρείς άκυρο το επιχείρημα; Η Χριστιανική Εκκλησία πίστευε πράγματι ότι ο Γαλιλαίος ήταν βλάσφημος και προσεβαλε τη θρησκεία και τιμωρήθηκε γι αυτό.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> _Ο Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς, όμως, μέσα στο πάθος του να καταδικάσει τους «εχθρούς της Εκκλησίας» αναθεματίζει επιπρόσθετα: τον Πάπα, τους Καθολικούς, τον Σβίγγλιο, τον Καλβίνο και τους Προτεστάντες, τους Εβραίους, το Ισλάμ,  τους Μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά_
> Δε νομίζω ότι ο Ιουδαϊσμός και ο Μωαμεθανισμός είναι αιρέσεις


Α, δεν το διάβασα μέχρι τέλους (τεμπέλης)

----------


## Helix

> Γιατί θεωρείς άκυρο το επιχείρημα; Η Χριστιανική Εκκλησία πίστευε πράγματι ότι ο Γαλιλαίος ήταν βλάσφημος και προσεβαλε τη θρησκεία και τιμωρήθηκε γι αυτό.


Επίσημη χριστιανική θρησκεία ο καθολικισμός; Από πότε; Επίσης αναφέρεις μια στάση που πηγαίνει πίσω 5 αιώνες, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις ποια είναι η σύγχρονη άποψη της Εκκλησίας για τον Γαλιλαίο; Προσωπικά, σε συζήτηση που είχα παλιά με ιερέα, δεν απόκλεισε ακόμα και την ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Επίσημη χριστιανική θρησκεία ο καθολικισμός; Από πότε; Επίσης αναφέρεις μια στάση που πηγαίνει πίσω 5 αιώνες, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις ποια είναι η σύγχρονη άποψη της Εκκλησίας για τον Γαλιλαίο; Προσωπικά, σε συζήτηση που είχα παλιά με ιερέα, δεν απόκλεισε ακόμα και την ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες.


Μπορεί να μην είναι για σένα επίσημη, αλλά είναι για δις ανθρώπων στον κόσμο  :Whistle: 
By the way, ο ιερέας εκφράζει την άποψη της εκκλησίας ή την προσωπική του; Γιατί δεν νομίζω να μίλησε για εξωγήινους στο κήρυγμα  :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

> Επίσημη χριστιανική θρησκεία ο καθολικισμός; Από πότε; Επίσης αναφέρεις μια στάση που πηγαίνει πίσω 5 αιώνες, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις ποια είναι η σύγχρονη άποψη της Εκκλησίας για τον Γαλιλαίο; Προσωπικά, σε συζήτηση που είχα παλιά με ιερέα, δεν απόκλεισε ακόμα και την ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες.


Και σε 5 αιώνες κάποιος θα ανακαλύψει αυτό το γραπτό και θα σηκώσει τους όμως λέγοντας: "Ετσι σκεφτόταν τότε. Αυτά ήταν τα όρια της εποχής τους και της σκέψης τους. Μην ζητάμε και πολλά, δεν είχαν παρά 1 αιώνα που άρχισαν να σπάνε τις δεισιδαιμονίες τους"

----------


## Helix

> Μπορεί να μην είναι για σένα επίσημη, αλλά είναι για δις ανθρώπων στον κόσμο 
> By the way, ο ιερέας εκφράζει την άποψη της εκκλησίας ή την προσωπική του; Γιατί δεν νομίζω να μίλησε για εξωγήινους στο κήρυγμα


Για δις ανθρώπων ναι, αυτό εξακολουθεί όμως να μην την χαραχτηρίζει σαν στάση της Εκκλησίας γενικότερα. Όσο για τον ιερέα κάνεις λάθος, η συζήτηση έγινε ανοιχτά σε κύρηγμα σε κατοιχητικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και σε 5 αιώνες κάποιος θα ανακαλύψει αυτό το γραπτό και θα σηκώσει τους όμως λέγοντας: "Ετσι σκεφτόταν τότε. Αυτά ήταν τα όρια της εποχής τους και της σκέψης τους. Μην ζητάμε και πολλά, δεν είχαν παρά 1 αιώνα που άρχισαν να σπάνε τις δεισιδαιμονίες τους"


Καλά ότι πείς. Οι θρησκείες επιβίωσαν χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα, αλλά ξαφνικά σε 1 αιώνα θα σταματήσουν να υπάρχουν.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Για δις ανθρώπων ναι, αυτό εξακολουθεί όμως να μην την χαραχτηρίζει σαν στάση της Εκκλησίας γενικότερα. Όσο για τον ιερέα κάνεις λάθος, η συζήτηση έγινε ανοιχτά σε κύρηγμα σε κατοιχητικό.


Ρε συ Helix, η Καθολική εκκλησία καταδίκασε τον Γαλιλαίο, γιατί ο άνθρωπος έζησε σε περιοχή όπου ασκούσε επιρροή η Καθολική εκκλησία. Όπως και τώρα η Ορθόδοξη καταδίκασε τον Λοΐζο για βλασφημία. Και ναι, και οι δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πανομοιότυπες από την σκοπιά της εκκλησίας, καθώς πρόκειται για "βλασφημία", είτε αφορά σάτυρα είτε επιστημονική μελέτη.

Όσο για τον ιερέα, να τον παραδεχτώ όταν μιλήσει για εξωγήινους στη λειτουργία που πηγαίνουν και οι γιαγιάδες, όχι στο κατηχητικό που πηγαίνουν οι έφηβοι.

----------


## GetRid

Επιβίωσαν γιατί ήταν ...μορφωμένοι οι πιστοί και η εκκλησία ενθάρρυνε την μόρφωση μέσω κα΄τι επιτροπών όπως η Ιερά εξέταση κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## Helix

> Ρε συ Helix, η Καθολική εκκλησία καταδίκασε τον Γαλιλαίο, γιατί ο άνθρωπος έζησε σε περιοχή όπου ασκούσε επιρροή η Καθολική εκκλησία. Όπως και τώρα η Ορθόδοξη καταδίκασε τον Λοΐζο για βλασφημία. Και ναι, και οι δύο περιπτώσεις είναι πανομοιότυπες από την σκοπιά της εκκλησίας, καθώς πρόκειται για "βλασφημία", είτε αφορά σάτυρα είτε επιστημονική μελέτη.
> 
> Όσο για τον ιερέα, να τον παραδεχτώ όταν μιλήσει για εξωγήινους στη λειτουργία που πηγαίνουν και οι γιαγιάδες, όχι στο κατηχητικό που πηγαίνουν οι έφηβοι.


Δεν συχνάζω στα ίδια μέρη με γιαγιάδες. Η απάντηση του ήρθε κατόπιν σχετικής ερώτησης. Απ' ότι ξέρω στις λειτουργίες δεν γίνεται αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιβίωσαν γιατί ήταν ...μορφωμένοι οι πιστοί και η εκκλησία ενθάρρυνε την μόρφωση μέσω κα΄τι επιτροπών όπως η Ιερά εξέταση κλπ


Η αντίπερα όχθη ενθάρρυνε τους χριστιανούς να κάνουν "παρέα" με τα λιοντάρια στο Κωλοσαίο προς τέρψην του αυτοκράτορα.

----------


## yiapap

> Για δις ανθρώπων ναι, αυτό εξακολουθεί όμως να μην την χαραχτηρίζει σαν στάση της Εκκλησίας γενικότερα. Όσο για τον ιερέα κάνεις λάθος, η συζήτηση έγινε ανοιχτά σε κύρηγμα σε κατοιχητικό.


Πες του ότι αν το έλεγε μερικούς αιώνες πριν η Εκκλησία του θα τον έκαιγε. Μερικές δεκαετίες πριν θα τον πετούσε από το Σώμα της. 
Αλλά αυτή ως Εκκλησία μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει, δικαίωμά της. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν με τέτοια θέματα ασχολείται το (διακριτό/ξεχωριστό) κοσμικό κράτος.
Δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά.

----------


## GetRid

Βαρβαροι είναι όλοι τους. Δεν θα πάρω.

Μια επισήμανση μόνο. Στα λιοντάρια δεν τους έριχναν γιατί πίστευαν σε μια διαφορετική θρησκεία (χιλιάδες ήταν οι θρησκείες εκείνη την εποχή στην αυτοκρατορία), αλλά γιατί οι πιστοί εκείνης της καινούργιας θρησκείας απειλούσαν τα εγκόσμια συμφέροντα της κυρίαρχης τάξης της αυτοκρατορίας, με το πνεύμα της κοινοκτημοσύνης που χαρακτήριζε το σύνολο των πρώιμων χριστιανών. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο δηλαδή με το τι γίνεται σήμερα με αυτούς που δηλώνουν χριστιανοί.

----------


## Helix

> Πες του ότι αν το έλεγε μερικούς αιώνες πριν η Εκκλησία του θα τον έκαιγε. Μερικές δεκαετίες πριν θα τον πετούσε από το Σώμα της. 
> Αλλά αυτή ως Εκκλησία μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει, δικαίωμά της. Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν με τέτοια θέματα ασχολείται το (διακριτό/ξεχωριστό) κοσμικό κράτος.
> Δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά.


Η ισοπέδωση δεν κάνει καλό, και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω με το παράδειγμα μου. Κατά τα άλλα διεφθαρμένοι υπάρχουν παντού, συμφωνείς;

----------


## GetRid

> Η ισοπέδωση δεν κάνει καλό, και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω με το παράδειγμα μου. Κ*ατά τα άλλα διεφθαρμένοι υπάρχουν παντού,* συμφωνείς;


Ειδικά σε έναν οργανισμό που εκμεταλλευόμενος τον ενστικτώδη φόβο του θανάτου, εμπορεύεται την σωτηρία της ψυχης και εξουσιάζει τους ανθρώπους για χιλιάδες χρόνια.

----------


## yiapap

> Η ισοπέδωση δεν κάνει καλό, και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω με το παράδειγμα μου. Κατά τα άλλα διεφθαρμένοι υπάρχουν παντού, συμφωνείς;


Μα δεν είναι ζήτημα διαφθοράς! Δεν τα πήρε κάποιος για να καταγγείλει τον Παστίτσιο. Δεν δωροδοκήθηκε για να τον καταδικάσει. Εσύ δεν πληρώνεσαι για να συμφωνείς με την καταδίκη. Αν ήταν θέμα διαφθοράς, ειλικρινά, *λιγότερο* θα με ενοχλούσε!

----------


## Helix

> Μα δεν είναι ζήτημα διαφθοράς! Δεν τα πήρε κάποιος για να καταγγείλει τον Παστίτσιο. Δεν δωροδοκήθηκε για να τον καταδικάσει. Αν ήταν θέμα διαφθοράς, ειλικρινά, *λιγότερο* θα με ενοχλούσε!


Λάθος λέξη, όπου διαφθορά βάλε κακοβουλία

----------


## tzelen

Αυτή η φωτό, από διαφημιστική καμπάνια της Benetton, είναι προσβλητική;

----------


## orck

> Επίσημη χριστιανική θρησκεία ο καθολικισμός; Από πότε; Επίσης αναφέρεις μια στάση που πηγαίνει πίσω 5 αιώνες, γιατί δεν αναφέρεις ποια είναι η σύγχρονη άποψη της Εκκλησίας για τον Γαλιλαίο; Προσωπικά, σε συζήτηση που είχα παλιά με ιερέα, δεν απόκλεισε ακόμα και την ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες.


Και ποιος του μιλησε για αλλους πλανητες για αλλα αστερια, για αλλους γαλαξιες; Ο θεος στον υπνο του; Μηπως ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ με την ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ τους εφεραν αυτη την γνωση στην ανθρωποτητα; Αλλα ειναι λογικο η εκκλησια οταν ακουει για εξωγηινους σκεφτεται οτι αυξανονται οι πελατες.

----------


## xhaos

> Η ισοπέδωση δεν κάνει καλό, και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω με το παράδειγμα μου. Κατά τα άλλα διεφθαρμένοι υπάρχουν παντού, συμφωνείς;


νομίζω ότι και εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος τοκογλύφος , άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος εφοριακός και άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος δικαστής.

οπότε όταν βλέπω παπάδες να μην είναι θεοφοβούμενοι και η εκκλησία να μην τους πετάει έξω σαν τη τρίχα από το ζυμάρι, όλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.

βλέπεις ο πρώτος κανόνας είναι το δάσκαλε που δίδασκες.

----------


## Helix

> νομίζω ότι και εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος τοκογλύφος , άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος εφοριακός και άλλο πράγμα ένας διεφθαρμένος δικαστής.
> 
> οπότε όταν βλέπω παπάδες να μην είναι θεοφοβούμενοι και η εκκλησία να μην τους πετάει έξω σαν τη τρίχα από το ζυμάρι, όλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.
> 
> βλέπεις ο πρώτος κανόνας είναι το δάσκαλε που δίδασκες.


Σ' αυτό μαζί σου, μακάρι όλοι οι ανήθικοι ιερείς να τίθονταν εκτός Εκκλησίας

----------


## tzelen

> Και ποιος του μιλησε για αλλους πλανητες για αλλα αστερια, για αλλους γαλαξιες; Ο θεος στον υπνο του; Μηπως ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ με την ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ τους εφεραν αυτη την γνωση στην ανθρωποτητα; Αλλα ειναι λογικο η εκκλησια οταν ακουει για εξωγηινους σκεφτεται οτι αυξανονται οι πελατες.


Ακριβώς. Για να μην πηγαίνουμε σε ευφάνταστα σενάρια, στην θέση των εξωγήινων, βάλτε όλους τους λαούς της λατινικής Αμερικής, που τους πέρασε από λεπίδι η εκκλησία κατά εκατομμύρια.

----------


## Helix

> Και ποιος του μιλησε για αλλους πλανητες για αλλα αστερια, για αλλους γαλαξιες; Ο θεος στον υπνο του; Μηπως ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ με την ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ τους εφεραν αυτη την γνωση στην ανθρωποτητα; Αλλα ειναι λογικο η εκκλησια οταν ακουει για εξωγηινους σκεφτεται οτι αυξανονται οι πελατες.


Ρώτα εκείνον, όχι εμένα

----------


## xhaos

> Σ' αυτό μαζί σου, μακάρι όλοι οι ανήθικοι ιερείς να τίθονταν εκτός Εκκλησίας


κοίτα να δεις που μπορεί και να συνεννοηθούμε τελικά.

οπότε το επόμενο βήμα ποιο είναι;
για εμένα ότι δεν πατάω στο μαγαζί μέχρι να αλλάξει πολιτική και θεωρώ ότι και όσοι στηρίζουν το μαγαζί ως έχειν κάνουν κακό στην κοινωνία.

----------


## Helix

> κοίτα να δεις που μπορεί και να συνεννοηθούμε τελικά.
> 
> οπότε το επόμενο βήμα ποιο είναι;
> για εμένα ότι δεν πατάω στο μαγαζί μέχρι να αλλάξει πολιτική και θεωρώ ότι και όσοι στηρίζουν το μαγαζί ως έχειν κάνουν κακό στην κοινωνία.


...από την άλλη για 'μένα σίγουρα δεν είναι η λύση "πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι".

----------


## yiapap

> ...από την άλλη για 'μένα σίγουρα δεν είναι η λύση "πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι".


Όχι αλλά συμφωνείς με το "πονάει κεφάλι, φυλακίσει κεφάλι".
Κάτι ενδιαφέρον για την προσβολή... από έναν αμόρφωτο...  :Razz:

----------


## xhaos

> ...από την άλλη για 'μένα σίγουρα δεν είναι η λύση "πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι".


η λύση δεν ξέρω ποια είναι και σαν πελάτης δεν με ενδιαφέρει. το managment να δει ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και ποια είναι η αιτία του και να το λύσει.

π.χ. όταν πάω σε ένα βρόμικο ξενοδοχείο που δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά του, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν η καθαρίστρια είχε πρόβλημα δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έσπασε η σφουγγαρίστρα. οι πελάτες που δεν μπαίνουν σε μια επιχείρηση είναι πρόβλημα του ιδιοκτήτη, όχι των πελατών.

----------


## Anasazi

> ...από την άλλη για 'μένα σίγουρα δεν είναι η λύση "πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι".


Η λυση ειναι " Ειναι παιδεραστης,τον χωνουμε ΦΥΛΑΚΗ!!! " 

Αλλα ποιος να τολμησει να κινηθει εναντιον των πνευματικων δικτατορων....

----------


## Helix

> Η λυση ειναι " Ειναι παιδεραστης,τον χωνουμε ΦΥΛΑΚΗ!!! " 
> 
> Αλλα ποιος να τολμησει να κινηθει εναντιον των πνευματικων δικτατορων....


Παιδεραστές παντού θα βρείς, ακόμα και σε κόμματα που μπαίνουν στην βουλή. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό, είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα. Ένας παιδεραστής ιερέας σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι χειρότερος από έναν παιδεραστή πολιτικό, έναν παιδεραστή γιατρό, έναν παιδεραστή καλλιτέχνη, έναν παιδεραστή αθλητή, έναν παιδεραστή εκπαιδευτικό κοκ. Εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ της απομάκρυνσης/φυλάκισης όλων.

----------


## Anasazi

> Παιδεραστές παντού θα βρείς, ακόμα και σε κόμματα που μπαίνουν στην βουλή. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό, είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα. Ένας παιδεραστής ιερέας σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι χειρότερος από έναν παιδεραστή πολιτικό, έναν παιδεραστή γιατρό, έναν παιδεραστή καλλιτέχνη, έναν παιδεραστή αθλητή, έναν παιδεραστή εκπαιδευτικό κοκ. Εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ της απομάκρυνσης/φυλάκισης όλων.


Ναι,μονο που ο ιερεας δε μπαινει φυλακη.  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδεραστές παντού θα βρείς, ακόμα και σε κόμματα που μπαίνουν στην βουλή. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό, είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα. Ένας παιδεραστής ιερέας σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι χειρότερος από έναν παιδεραστή πολιτικό, έναν παιδεραστή γιατρό, έναν παιδεραστή καλλιτέχνη, έναν παιδεραστή αθλητή, έναν παιδεραστή εκπαιδευτικό κοκ. Εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ της απομάκρυνσης/φυλάκισης όλων.


Παιδεραστής ιερέας ναι είναι, ακόμα χειρότερα και απο εκπαιδευτικό,  εκτός φυσικά αν θεωρείς οτι ο ιερέας πχ είναι σαν τον πολιτικό όποτε οκ!

----------


## Helix

> Ναι,μονο που ο ιερεας δε μπαινει φυλακη.


Λάθος, πολύ πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι κλήθηκε σε απολογία το Βατικανό, για τα σκάνδαλα παιδοφιλίας

----------


## konenas

With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evil — that takes religion.

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steven_Weinberg

----------


## Helix

> Παιδεραστής ιερέας ναι είναι, ακόμα χειρότερα και απο εκπαιδευτικό,  εκτός φυσικά αν θεωρείς οτι ο ιερέας πχ είναι σαν τον πολιτικό όποτε οκ!


Ένας παιδεραστής πολιτικός θα μπορούσε να περάσει ακόμα και νομοσχέδιο υπέρ των παιδόφιλων, μ' αυτήν την έννοια το είπα

----------


## alekan

Έχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις ήδη στο νήμα πως το θέμα μας *δεν* είναι άθεοι-ένθεοι 0-0, χριστιανοί-λιοντάρια 0-2 από τ'αποδυτήρια ( το ματς είναι στημένο έτσι κι αλλιώς).

Συνεχίζετε σε ένα loop λες και θα κάνετε τον Helix ν'αναθεωρήσει.
Είστε άθεοι και μπράβο σας, και είμαι υπερήφανος που συμμετέχω σε μια κοινότητα με τόσους άθεους και μάλιστα ενεργούς, έστω στα νήματα, αλλά κατάντησε βαρετή η επιχειρηματολογία αυτή και το offtopic ξανά και ξανά.
+ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩCON+

----------


## Anasazi

> Λάθος, πολύ πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι κλήθηκε σε απολογία το Βατικανό, για τα σκάνδαλα παιδοφιλίας


Μετα απο ποσες ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ περιπτωσεις? 

Και φυσικα δε θα φυλακιστει κανεις ΠΑΛΙ.

----------


## yiapap

> Έχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις ήδη στο νήμα πως το θέμα μας *δεν* είναι άθεοι-ένθεοι 0-0, χριστιανοί-λιοντάρια 0-2 από τ'αποδυτήρια ( το ματς είναι στημένο έτσι κι αλλιώς).
> 
> Συνεχίζετε σε ένα loop λες και θα κάνετε τον Helix ν'αναθεωρήσει.
> Είστε άθεοι και μπράβο σας, και είμαι υπερήφανος που συμμετέχω σε μια κοινότητα με τόσους άθεους και μάλιστα ενεργούς, έστω στα νήματα, αλλά κατάντησε βαρετή η επιχειρηματολογία ξανά και ξανά.
> +ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩCON+


Να πάτε αλλού αν δε σας αρέσει κύριε!
Πλάκα- πλάκα... Αν έρθει ο Dawkins να δώσει καμιά διάλεξη λέτε να τον μπουζουριάσουν;
+ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΡΙΑCON+

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετα απο ποσες ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ περιπτωσεις? 
> 
> Και φυσικα δε θα φυλακιστει κανεις ΠΑΛΙ.


Τώρα θα συνδράμω τον alekan  :Razz: . "Κλήθηκε σε απολογία ΤΟ ΒΑΤΙΚΑΝΟ";;; Σε ποιόν απολογείται "το Βατικανό"; Ξεκίνησε η Β' Παρουσία και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι;

----------


## Helix

> Μετα απο ποσες ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ περιπτωσεις? 
> 
> Και φυσικα δε θα φυλακιστει κανεις ΠΑΛΙ.


Ίδωμεν...

----------


## patch

> Έχει ειπωθεί πολλάκις ήδη στο νήμα πως το θέμα μας *δεν* είναι άθεοι-ένθεοι 0-0, χριστιανοί-λιοντάρια 0-2 από τ'αποδυτήρια ( το ματς είναι στημένο έτσι κι αλλιώς).
> 
> Συνεχίζετε σε ένα loop λες και θα κάνετε τον Helix ν'αναθεωρήσει.
> Είστε άθεοι και μπράβο σας, και είμαι υπερήφανος που συμμετέχω σε μια κοινότητα με τόσους άθεους και μάλιστα ενεργούς, έστω στα νήματα, αλλά κατάντησε βαρετή η επιχειρηματολογία αυτή και το offtopic ξανά και ξανά.
> +ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩCON+


+1000  :Respekt:

----------


## Helix

> Τώρα θα συνδράμω τον alekan . "Κλήθηκε σε απολογία ΤΟ ΒΑΤΙΚΑΝΟ";;; Σε ποιόν απολογείται "το Βατικανό"; Ξεκίνησε η Β' Παρουσία και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι;


http://gr.euronews.com/2014/01/16/va...-abuse-record/

----------


## tzelen

> http://gr.euronews.com/2014/01/16/va...-abuse-record/





> Εξηγήσεις στον ΟΗΕ για τα σκάνδαλα παιδοφιλίας δίνει το Βατικανό.....





> Ωστόσο, η πλειοψηφία των υποθέσεων αφορούν καταγγελίες πριν το 1988. Οι περισσότεροι από τους τριάντα ιερείς που κατηγορήθηκαν έχουν πεθάνει. Σύμφωνα με τον επίσκοπο η κίνηση αποσκοπεί στην ανακούφιση των θυμάτων και των οικογενειών τους.


Φου-φου, 1-2, 1-2...θα τους αερίσουν τα φρύδια.

----------


## Helix

Εάν πιστεύεις ότι το παιδί σου (αν έχεις) κινδυνεύει περισσότερο να πέσει θύμα παιδεραστίας από έναν ιερέα απ' ότι, π.χ., έναν εκπαιδευτικό, πράξε και προστάτευσε το ανάλογα. Ο καθένας έχει ήδη βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του.

----------


## BlindG

> Εάν πιστεύεις ότι το παιδί σου (αν έχεις) κινδυνεύει περισσότερο να πέσει θύμα παιδεραστίας από έναν ιερέα απ' ότι, π.χ., έναν εκπαιδευτικό, πράξε και προστάτευσε το ανάλογα. Ο καθένας έχει ήδη βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του.


Aπό θέση, θα φοβόμουν περισσότερο για βιασμό σε ένα μέρος με "άβατα", παρά σε ένα σχολείο....

----------


## HackFreak

Off Topic


		Θέλω να αναφερθώ σε όσους συσχετίζουν μόρφωτικό επίπεδο με πίστη. Καμμία σχέση. Μπορεί να έχεις έναν επιστήμονα και να πιστεύει, και έναν τελείως αμόρφωτο και να μην πιστεύει. Ο Γκέντελ ο μεγαλύτερος επιστήμονας της λογικής πίστευε πολύ στον Θεό σε σημείο που να φτιάξει μέχρι και μαθηματική απόδειξη περι αυτού. Αλλά δεν ήταν θρησκόληπτος. Το κακό είναι η θρησκοληψία και να δέχεσαι ότι σου σερβίρουν χωρίς κριτική σκέψη, και όχι η πίστη. Για αυτόν τον λόγο κάποιος που είναι μορφωμένος και έχει αναπτύξει κριτική σκέψη δεν μπορεί να είναι θρησκόληπτος. Μπορεί να πιστεύεις στον Θεό, "φιλτράροντας" τις πληροφορίες που λαμβάνεις απο μια θρησκεία με βάσει την κριτική σου και το πως ερμηνεύεις τον κόσμο. Sorry για το off-topic αλλά το topic είναι ήδη εκτός..

----------


## Burning Skies

> Το συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πίσω, ακόμα και στην σάτιρα, όπως και στο κάθε τι, υπάρχουν όρια.


Στη σατιρα ειπαμε οτι τα ορια τα οριζει η ανοχη του κοινου αλλα δεν θες να το καταλαβεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτή η φωτό, από διαφημιστική καμπάνια της Benetton, είναι προσβλητική; 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 134191


Αυτη;

----------


## tzelen

Μωρέ μπράβο και την είχα παρεξηγήσει την βουλευτίνα  :Whistle:  :Cool:

----------


## Helix

> Στη σατιρα ειπαμε οτι τα ορια τα οριζει η ανοχη του κοινου αλλα δεν θες να το καταλαβεις.


Όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης

----------


## Burning Skies

> Όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης


Καμια σχεση. Αυτο που εγραψα σημαινει οτι η ποινικοποιηση της σατιρας αποτελει δειγμα τριτοκοσμικης κοινωνιας.

----------


## alekan

> Μωρέ μπράβο και την είχα παρεξηγήσει την βουλευτίνα


Yπουργός ρε γατάκι. Με...τα προσόντα της!

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μωρέ μπράβο και την είχα παρεξηγήσει την βουλευτίνα


Το οτι πηγε με το κομπινεζον στον πατριαρχη η υπουργος δεν ενοχλησε καμια "θεουσα", κανεναν εισαγγελεα και κανεναν αρχιπαπα. Το οτι βγαινουν αρχιερεις και βριζουν χυδαια και παλι δεν ενοχλησε κανεναν τους. Ο παστιτσιος και ο παπα σουρας τους ενοχλησαν...

----------


## tzelen

> Yπυργός ρε γατάκι. Με...τα προσόντα της!


mea culpa  :Crying:

----------


## Helix

> Καμια σχεση. Αυτο που εγραψα σημαινει οτι η ποινικοποιηση της σατιρας αποτελει δειγμα τριτοκοσμικης κοινωνιας.


Η ανοχή ανέκαθεν είχε όρια, εάν κάποιος σου βάλει το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό και σε απειλήσει, θα του πείς "μαχαίρωσε με" για να το παίξεις φιλελεύθερος και προοδευτικός;

----------


## tzelen

> Η ανοχή ανέκαθεν είχε όρια, εάν κάποιος σου βάλει το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό και σε απειλήσει, θα του πείς "μαχαίρωσε με" για να το παίξεις φιλελεύθερος και προοδευτικός;


Ατυχές παράδειγμα φίλε.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Η ανοχή ανέκαθεν είχε όρια, εάν κάποιος σου βάλει το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό και σε απειλήσει, θα του πείς "μαχαίρωσε με" για να το παίξεις φιλελεύθερος και προοδευτικός;


Καταλαβαινεις τι γραφεις και τι συγκρινεις;;; Την σατιρα με την επιθεση με φονικο οπλο;;; Το δευτερο αφορα και αυτο ζητημα ελευθεριας του λογου;;;

----------


## Helix

> Ατυχές παράδειγμα φίλε.





> Καταλαβαινεις τι γραφεις και τι συγκρινεις;;; Την σατιρα με την επιθεση με φονικο οπλο;;; Το δευτερο αφορα και αυτο ζητημα ελευθεριας του λογου;;;


Α δηλαδή να δεχτούμε ότι εκτός απ' το φόνο, οποιαδήποτε άλλη κίνηση που έχει σαν στόχο να πλήξει έναν συνάνθρωπό μας πρέπει να μένει ατιμώρητη; Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η σάτιρα και άλλο ένα κακόγουστο και αρκετά χοντροκομμένο αστείο;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Α δηλαδή να δεχτούμε ότι εκτός απ' το φόνο, οποιαδήποτε άλλη κίνηση που έχει σαν στόχο να πλήξει έναν συνάνθρωπό μας πρέπει να μένει ατιμώρητη; Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η σάτιρα και άλλο ένα κακόγουστο και αρκετά χοντροκομμένο αστείο;


Οχι. Δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα. οτι για σενα ειναι κακογουστο αστειο για αλλον ειναι αποδεκτη σατιρα και τουμπαλιν. Και αυτο ισχυει de facto. δεν υπαρχει σατιρα που να μην ενοχλει μεριδα του κοινου. αλλιως δεν ειναι καν σατιρα αλλα χαιδεμα αυτιων. 

επισης απο που και ως που το θεμα που συζητειται εχει οποιαδηποτε σχεση με αποπειρα χτυπηματος καποιου συνανθρωπου μας;;

----------


## HackFreak

> Α δηλαδή να δεχτούμε ότι εκτός απ' το φόνο, οποιαδήποτε άλλη κίνηση που έχει σαν στόχο να πλήξει έναν συνάνθρωπό μας πρέπει να μένει ατιμώρητη; Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η σάτιρα και άλλο ένα κακόγουστο και αρκετά χοντροκομμένο αστείο;


Σάτιρα παραμένει. Δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς να την δείς και να γελάσεις μαζί της. Απλώς την αγνοείς και προχωράς. Αυτοί που ασχολήθηκαν σε επίπεδο βρισιών είτε απο την μια είτε απο την άλλη πλευρά λογικά πρέπει να είναι άνθρωποι με λυμένα τα προβλήματά τους που δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν.

----------


## Helix

> Οχι. Δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα. οτι για σενα ειναι κακογουστο αστειο για αλλον ειναι αποδεκτη σατιρα και τουμπαλιν. Και αυτο ισχυει de facto. δεν υπαρχει σατιρα που να μην ενοχλει μεριδα του κοινου. αλλιως δεν ειναι καν σατιρα αλλα χαιδεμα αυτιων. 
> 
> επισης απο που και ως που το θεμα που συζητειται εχει οποιαδηποτε σχεση με αποπειρα χτυπηματος καποιου συνανθρωπου μας;;


Κάποια πράγματα όμως χαραχτηρίζονται κακόγουστα και από αντικειμενική άποψη. Δεν θα γίνει ποτέ αποδεκτή π.χ. μία φάρσα για (δήθεν) τοποθέτηση βόμβας, επειδή - τι κι αν ενοχλεί 100άδες κόσμο - προκαλεί σε κάποιον τον γέλωτα. Ο 27χρονος ήθελε να κάνει το χαβαλέ του διακωμωδώντας τις εικόνες ιερών προσώπων της Εκκλησίας, επίσης αποφάσισε να γελοιοποιήσει τη μνήμη νεκρού και η δικαιοσύνη ορθώς αποφάσισε ότι έπραξε αδίκημα και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι νά 'χουμε να λέμε.

----------


## yiapap

> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι νά 'χουμε να λέμε.



Aπλά δεν έχεις καταλάβει το 3ο μαίμουδάκι.

----------


## Anasazi

> Κάποια πράγματα όμως χαραχτηρίζονται κακόγουστα και από αντικειμενική άποψη. *Δεν θα γίνει ποτέ αποδεκτή π.χ. μία φάρσα για (δήθεν) τοποθέτηση βόμβας, επειδή - τι κι αν ενοχλεί 100άδες κόσμο - προκαλεί σε κάποιον τον γέλωτα.* Ο 27χρονος ήθελε να κάνει το χαβαλέ του διακωμωδώντας τις εικόνες ιερών προσώπων της Εκκλησίας, επίσης αποφάσισε να γελοιοποιήσει τη μνήμη νεκρού και η δικαιοσύνη ορθώς αποφάσισε ότι έπραξε αδίκημα και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι νά 'χουμε να λέμε.




Φοβερη συγκριση. 

Οντως ειναι να'χουμε να λεμε τετοια πραγματα....

----------


## Helix

> Φοβερη συγκριση. 
> 
> Οντως ειναι να'χουμε να λεμε τετοια πραγματα....


Τα παράπονα σου στη δικαιοσύνη, όχι σε 'μένα

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα παράπονα σου στη δικαιοσύνη, όχι σε 'μένα


Τη συγκριση την εκανες εσυ,οχι η δικαιοσυνη.

----------


## Helix

> Τη συγκριση την εκανες εσυ,οχι η δικαιοσυνη.


Η δικαιοσύνη όμως τον καταδίκασε σε ποινή 10 μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή, όχι εγώ. Πήγαινε διάβασε το αιτιολογικό της απόφασης και ξαναέλα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Aπλά δεν έχεις καταλάβει το 3ο μαίμουδάκι.


Το 3ο είναι το πιο γλυκούλι

----------


## yiapap

> Η δικαιοσύνη όμως τον καταδίκασε σε ποινή 10 μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή, όχι εγώ. Πήγαινε διάβασε το αιτιολογικό της απόφασης και ξαναέλα.


Μήπως δεν μπορούμε να ασκούμε κριτική ούτε στις αποφάσεις της δικαιοσύνης; Μήπως και αυτό είναι προσβλητικό και μπορεί να βρεθούμε μπλέγμένοι; 
Αυτή την απόφαση κουβεντιάζουμε εδώ και τόσες σελίδες. Ελπίζω μόνο ο Παστίτσιος να συνεχίσει και να φτάσει στα Ευρωπαϊκά Δικαστήρια την υπόθεση. Το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο (οικονομικά και ψυχικά) αλλά, ειλικρινά, θέλω να δω τι θα λες όταν θα πέσει η καμπάνα από την Ευρώπη. Αλλά τι να ξέρουν οι αιρετικοί...

<edit>
Επίσης,.. επειδή δεν κατάλαβα... Αν ήσουν εσύ στη θέση του/της δικαστή θα τον αθώωνες;

----------


## Anasazi

> Η δικαιοσύνη όμως τον καταδίκασε σε ποινή 10 μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή, όχι εγώ. Πήγαινε διάβασε το αιτιολογικό της απόφασης και ξαναέλα.


Εγω μιλησα για τη συγκριση ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ του τηλεφωνηματος για βομβα με τον Παστιτσιο.

Δε μπορω να το γραψω απλουστερα.

----------


## Helix

> Μήπως δεν μπορούμε να ασκούμε κριτική ούτε στις αποφάσεις της δικαιοσύνης; Μήπως και αυτό είναι προσβλητικό και μπορεί να βρεθούμε μπλέγμένοι; 
> Αυτή την απόφαση κουβεντιάζουμε εδώ και τόσες σελίδες.


Καμία μα καμία αντίρηση. Αλλά όπως έχεις εσύ την άποψη σου ("Γεγονότα και *απόψεις*" ο τίτλος του subforum), έχω και 'γώ τη δική μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω μιλησα για τη συγκριση ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ του τηλεφωνηματος για βομβα με τον Παστιτσιο.
> 
> Δε μπορω να το γραψω απλουστερα.


Κάποτε είχες ανοίξει θέμα ζητώντας βοήθεια για την διεξαγωγή τηλεφωνικών φαρσών με αλλοιωμένη φωνή, λογικό είναι να θίχτηκες μόλις μίλησα για φάρσες και κακόγουστα αστεία

----------


## yiapap

Οι απόψεις, σε αντιθεση με ένα άλλο σημείο της ανατομίας που όλοι έχουμε, οφείλουν να βασίζονται σε δεδομένα και να εξάγονται με λογικές διεργασίες. Όταν σου προσφέρονται δεδομένα διαφορετικά από αυτά που είχες στην αρχή οφείλεις (εσύ, εγώ, ο οποιοσδήποτε) να μπορείς να αναθεωρείς τις απόψεις σου.
Μέχρι στιγμής σε αυτό το νήμα έχουν πληκτρολογηθεί δεκάδες επιχειρήματα για το γιατί ΔΕΝ έπρεπε ο Παστίτσιος να καταδικαστεί.
Το μόνο επιχείρημα υπέρ της καταδίκης είναι το "με προσβάλλει, ουγκ".
Πάω στοίχημα ότι δεν είδες καν το βίντεο του Dawkins για το τι θα έπρεπε να θεωρούμε ως προσβλητικό.

----------


## Zus

Helix, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις πότε να αφήσεις ένα θέμα να πάει στο @#%@#$@ Έχεις κουράσει παριστάνοντας τον δικηγόρο. Φιλικά. :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Επίσης,.. επειδή δεν κατάλαβα... Αν ήσουν εσύ στη θέση του/της δικαστή θα τον αθώωνες;


Όχι. Το έγραψα πολλάκις άλλωστε: ορθώς βγήκε η απόφαση. Αυτό όμως δεν πάει να πεί ότι εγώ τον έστειλα πίσω από τα κάγκελα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Helix, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις πότε να αφήσεις ένα θέμα να πάει στο @#%@#$@ Έχεις κουράσει παριστάνοντας τον δικηγόρο. Φιλικά.


Συμφωνώ. Ένας κούκος όμως δεν φέρνει ποτέ την άνοιξη. Κι όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να αγνοήσω το νήμα, όταν διαβάζω γραφικότητες του τύπου: "οι χριστιανοί είναι αμόρφωτοι, παιδεραστές" και άλλα τέτοια "όμορφα", μπαίνω στον πειρασμό...

----------


## yiapap

> Όχι. Το έγραψα πολλάκις άλλωστε: ορθώς βγήκε η απόφαση. Αυτό όμως δεν πάει να πεί ότι εγώ τον έστειλα πίσω από τα κάγκελα.


Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος τον έβαλε αφού συμφωνείς!
Όπως έλεγε και ο Παστίτσιος στο βλάσφημο blog (παραφράζω- δεν το θυμάμαι επακριβώς) "είναι παράνοια οι άνθρωποι που λένε ότι ο Χριστός εμφανίστηκε στο σώμα μπακαλιάρου να με αποκαλούν βλάσφημο" (αναφερόταν σε εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλα). Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις έναν κόπο και να διαβάσεις τα άρθρια που υπάρχουν ακόμη στο facebook. Έχω την υποψία ότι ούτε αυτό το έχεις κάνει.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Κάποια πράγματα όμως χαραχτηρίζονται κακόγουστα και από αντικειμενική άποψη. Δεν θα γίνει ποτέ αποδεκτή π.χ. μία φάρσα για (δήθεν) τοποθέτηση βόμβας, επειδή - τι κι αν ενοχλεί 100άδες κόσμο - προκαλεί σε κάποιον τον γέλωτα. Ο 27χρονος ήθελε να κάνει το χαβαλέ του διακωμωδώντας τις εικόνες ιερών προσώπων της Εκκλησίας, επίσης αποφάσισε να γελοιοποιήσει τη μνήμη νεκρού και η δικαιοσύνη ορθώς αποφάσισε ότι έπραξε αδίκημα και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι νά 'χουμε να λέμε.


Αντικειμενικη αποψη δεν υφισταται...

Παω πασο ομως γιατι απλα δεν βλεπω διαθεση να καταλαβεις καποια αυτονοητα πραγματα...

----------


## Anasazi

> Κάποτε είχες ανοίξει θέμα ζητώντας βοήθεια για την διεξαγωγή τηλεφωνικών φαρσών με αλλοιωμένη φωνή, λογικό είναι να θίχτηκες μόλις μίλησα για φάρσες και κακόγουστα αστεία


Πολυ τυπικο το να ξεκινας προσωπικες επιθεσεις οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις.

Εκανα φαρσα σε ενα φιλο μου μεσω Skype,δεν τηλεφωνησα πουθενα για βομβα. 

Κατι αλλο ασχετο εχεις να προσθεσεις ωστε να μη σχολιασεις την ακυρη συγκριση που εκανες?

----------


## Burning Skies

> Κι όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να αγνοήσω το νήμα, όταν διαβάζω γραφικότητες του τύπου: "οι χριστιανοί είναι αμόρφωτοι, παιδεραστές" και άλλα τέτοια "όμορφα", μπαίνω στον πειρασμό...


Που να το διαβαζες κιολας και να μην το εβγαζες απο το κεφαλι σου...

----------


## Helix

> Πολυ τυπικο το να ξεκινας προσωπικες επιθεσεις οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις.
> 
> Εκανα φαρσα σε ενα φιλο μου μεσω Skype,δεν τηλεφωνησα πουθενα για βομβα. 
> 
> Κατι αλλο ασχετο εχεις να προσθεσεις ωστε να μη σχολιασεις την ακυρη συγκριση που εκανες?


Τουλάχιστον δεν σε αποκάλεσα πουθενά "fail". Και η "επίθεση", όπως τη λες βασίζεται σε πραγματικό γεγονός.

----------


## Anasazi

> Τουλάχιστον δεν σε αποκάλεσα πουθενά "fail". Και η "επίθεση", όπως τη λες βασίζεται σε πραγματικό γεγονός.


Κατι αλλο ασχετο εχεις να προσθεσεις ωστε να μη σχολιασεις την ακυρη συγκριση που εκανες?

----------


## Helix

> Που να το διαβαζες κιολας και να μην το εβγαζες απο το κεφαλι σου...


Είχες γράψει μερικές σελίδες πίσω "Κάνε μου μύνηση", σου απαντώ λοιπόν τώρα πήγαινε και κάνε εσύ μύνηση στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη. Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα παρακολουθάμε τρώγωντας popcorn την έκβαση της υπόθεσης.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## Helix

> Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος τον έβαλε αφού συμφωνείς!


Λογική του τσουβαλιάσματος #2

----------


## yiapap

> Λογική του τσουβαλιάσματος #2


Συμφωνείς με την απόφαση. Αν ήσουν εσύ θα έπαιρνες την ίδια απόφαση. Και... σε τσουβαλιάζω; Μα μόνος σου μπαίνεις στο τσουβάλι!!!

----------


## Helix

> Συμφωνείς με την απόφαση. Αν ήσουν εσύ θα έπαιρνες την ίδια απόφαση. Και... σε τσουβαλιάζω; Μα μόνος σου μπαίνεις στο τσουβάλι!!!


Ναι συμφωνώ και μάλιστα μαζί μου πιθανολογώ ότι συμφωνούν εκατομμύρια άλλοι. Όμως ούτε δικαστικός είμαι, ούτε νομικός!

----------


## GetRid

Και εκατομμύρια άλλοι διαφωνούμε. Λοιπόν?

----------


## Helix

> Και εκατομμύρια άλλοι διαφωνούμε. Λοιπόν?


Κύκλο κάνουμε. Λοιπόν, εγώ σταματώ εδώ, συνεχίστε μόνοι σας τα ουγκ και μάθετε να ρίχνετε τις ευθύνες σας εκεί που πρέπει, ειδάλλως να ποινικοποιήσουμε και τις απόψεις εδώ μέσα.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι συμφωνώ και μάλιστα μαζί μου πιθανολογώ ότι συμφωνούν εκατομμύρια άλλοι. Όμως ούτε δικαστικός είμαι, ούτε νομικός!


Μα δεν είναι νομική η ουσία της διαφωνίας μας! Είναι πραγματική. Δε διαφωνούμε στο αν ο νόμος εφαρμόστηκε επαρκώς. Διαφωνούμε στο ότι υπήρχε επίκληση του συγκεκριμένου νόμου!
Ας στο πω αλλιώς: Αν κάποιος πήγαινε έξω από τη Μητρόπολη και κότσαρε τις φωτογραφίες του Ιησού και της Μαρίας ως παστίτσια αντε να συμφωνούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να τιμωρηθεί κατά τον νόμο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς να συμφωνούσα να πάθαινε κάποιος που βεβήλωνε το Κοράνι έξω από ένα Τζαμί. 
Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για κάτι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ διαφορετικό.
Όλοι αυτοί που "προσβλήθηκαν", μπήκαν στο Διαδίκτυο, έψαξαν για τον Παστίτσιο, κάνανε κλικ στη σελίδα στο FB, δώσανε τα στοιχεία login τους στο fb, είδανε τις φωτογραφίες, διαβάσανε τα κείμενα και... πέσανε από τα σύννεφα νιώθοντας άπειρα προσβεβλημένοι!

- - - Updated - - -




> ειδάλλως να ποινικοποιήσουμε και τις απόψεις εδώ μέσα.


Πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι. Γιατί ο ολισθηρός δρόμος γλυστράει για όλους. Όχι μόνο για τους Παστίτσιους και τους συν αυτώ!

----------


## Helix

> Μα δεν είναι νομική η ουσία της διαφωνίας μας! Είναι πραγματική. Δε διαφωνούμε στο αν ο νόμος εφαρμόστηκε επαρκώς. Διαφωνούμε στο ότι υπήρχε επίκληση του συγκεκριμένου νόμου!
> Ας στο πω αλλιώς: Αν κάποιος πήγαινε έξω από τη Μητρόπολη και κότσαρε τις φωτογραφίες του Ιησού και της Μαρίας ως παστίτσια αντε να συμφωνούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να τιμωρηθεί κατά τον νόμο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς να συμφωνούσα να πάθαινε κάποιος που βεβήλωνε το Κοράνι έξω από ένα Τζαμί. 
> Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για κάτι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ διαφορετικό.
> Όλοι αυτοί που "προσβλήθηκαν", μπήκαν στο Διαδίκτυο, έψαξαν για τον Παστίτσιο, κάνανε κλικ στη σελίδα στο FB, δώσανε τα στοιχεία login τους στο fb, είδανε τις φωτογραφίες, διαβάσανε τα κείμενα και... πέσανε από τα σύννεφα νιώθοντας άπειρα προσβεβλημένοι!


Όταν έκανε η Παπαχρήστου τις ρατσιστικές δηλώσεις στο facebook εκεί γιατί θεωρήθηκε ότι έκανε *δημοσίως* δήλωση, αφού δεν βγήκε στους δρόμους ούτε 'κείνη. Ναι, αυτά που έγραψε ήταν μαλακίες, ρατσιστικά, υβριστικά, χυδαία και άλλα τόσα θα μπορούσα να γράψω, αλλά αυτή η μονομερής ζύγιση των πραγμάτων και άλλα μέτρα άλλα σταθμά, δεν την καταλαβαίνω! Και ξαναλέω: είμαι ο πρώτος που την καταδικάζει για όσα έγραψε, αλλά συγνώμη, δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά με την περίπτωση του 27χρονου, ήταν facebook εκεί, είναι facebook κι εδώ. Πρόσβαλε μετανάστες και ο 27χρονος με τη σειρά του πρόσβαλε σύμβολα της ορθοδοξίας και έναν νεκρό. Καταδικαστική η απόφαση εκεί, καταδικαστική η απόφαση κι εδώ.

----------


## yiapap

> Όταν έκανε η Παπαχρήστου τις ρατσιστικές δηλώσεις στο facebook εκεί γιατί θεωρήθηκε ότι έκανε *δημοσίως* δήλωση, αφού δεν βγήκε στους δρόμους ούτε 'κείνη. Ναι, αυτά που έγραψε ήταν μαλακίες, ρατσιστικά, υβριστικά, χυδαία και άλλα τόσα θα μπορούσα να γράψω, αλλά αυτή η μονομερής ζύγιση των πραγμάτων και άλλα μέτρα άλλα σταθμά, δεν την καταλαβαίνω! Και ξαναλέω: είμαι ο πρώτος που την καταδικάζει για όσα έγραψε, αλλά συγνώμη, δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά με την περίπτωση του 27χρονου, ήταν facebook εκεί, είναι facebook κι εδώ. Πρόσβαλε μετανάστες και ο 27χρονος με τη σειρά του πρόσβαλε σύμβολα της ορθοδοξίας και έναν νεκρό. Καταδικαστική η απόφαση εκεί, καταδικαστική η απόφαση κι εδώ.


Όσο κι αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις αν στην Παποχρήστου επιβάλλονταν ποινή φυλάκισης εγώ θα ήμουν με την Παπαχρήστου!!!! Για την Παπαχρήστου ΔΕΝ ασχολήθηκε (ορθώς) η Δικαιοσύνη.

----------


## PopManiac

> Πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι. Γιατί ο ολισθηρός δρόμος γλυστράει για όλους. Όχι μόνο για τους Παστίτσιους και τους συν αυτώ!


Πιάνομαι από αυτό και πρόσεξε και προσέξτε όλοι, ακόμα κι εσύ Helix που απλά δεν με πείθεις πως δεν προσπαθείς να διαφωνείς εδώ μέσα μόνο και μόνο για να ανεβάσεις post count  :Whistling: :

Από όσα έχουν γραφτεί αναφορικά με την διαδικασία - σύμφωνα και με όσα έγραψε ο Λοΐζος (πώς λέγεται στο επώνυμο :Razz: ) - οι δικαστές γνώριζαν πως ΔΕΝ μπορούσαν να τον καταδικάσουν απευθείας για τα δικά του ποστ και αντίθετα συγκέντρωσαν τα "πυρά" τους όχι τόσο στο περιεχόμενο των όσων σατιρικών / ειρωνικών έγραφε ο Λ, αλλά....

....Αλλά, στα ΣΧΟΛΙΑ όσων από κάτω έγραφαν μερικά εκ των οποίων ήταν αιχμηρά, ακόμα και έντονα (ή και υβριστικά) προς τον Παΐσιο!!!!!!! 

Δλδ, ενδέχεται στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης η καταδίκη να προκύπτει όχι τόσο από όσα είχε ποστάρει στην FB σελίδα ο Λ. αλλά όσα σχολίαζαν. Στην ακροαματική διαδικασία οι δικαστές φάνηκαν να θεωρούν τον Λ. υπεύθυνο για τα σχόλια αυτά και συνεπώς εφόσον δεν τα διέγραφε ουσιαστικά διέπραττε και ο ίδιος το αδίκημα της περιύβρισης

Δεν έχει καθαρογραφεί ακόμα η απόφαση και συνήθως περνάνε μήνες μέχρι τότε (αθάνατη ελληνική "δικαιοσύνη") και ελπίζω κάποιος κάπου να την αναπαράγει για να επιβεβαιωθεί η εικασία αυτή.

Έτσι όμως και ισχύει καταλαβαίνετε πως τίθεται θέμα πολύ πέρα των ορίων και μόνο σάτιρας ή ειρωνείας καθώς και δημοκρατίας και δικαιωμάτων του ατόμου. 

Think on that, αγαπητοί και όσα έχετε γράψει και ποστάρει ποτέ στο Ντερνέτι

----------


## Helix

Off Topic





> Πιάνομαι από αυτό και πρόσεξε και προσέξτε όλοι, ακόμα κι εσύ Helix που απλά δεν με πείθεις πως δεν προσπαθείς να διαφωνείς εδώ μέσα μόνο και μόνο για να ανεβάσεις post count :
> 
> Από όσα έχουν γραφτεί αναφορικά με την διαδικασία - σύμφωνα και με όσα έγραψε ο Λοΐζος (πώς λέγεται στο επώνυμο) - οι δικαστές γνώριζαν πως ΔΕΝ μπορούσαν να τον καταδικάσουν απευθείας για τα δικά του ποστ και αντίθετα συγκέντρωσαν τα "πυρά" τους όχι τόσο στο περιεχόμενο των όσων σατιρικών / ειρωνικών έγραφε ο Λ, αλλά....
> 
> ....Αλλά, στα ΣΧΟΛΙΑ όσων από κάτω έγραφαν μερικά εκ των οποίων ήταν αιχμηρά, ακόμα και έντονα (ή και υβριστικά) προς τον Παΐσιο!!!!!!! 
> 
> Δλδ, ενδέχεται στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης η καταδίκη να προκύπτει όχι τόσο από όσα είχε ποστάρει στην FB σελίδα ο Λ. αλλά όσα σχολίαζαν. Στην ακροαματική διαδικασία οι δικαστές φάνηκαν να θεωρούν τον Λ. υπεύθυνο για τα σχόλια αυτά και συνεπώς εφόσον δεν τα διέγραφε ουσιαστικά διέπραττε και ο ίδιος το αδίκημα της περιύβρισης
> 
> Δεν έχει καθαρογραφεί ακόμα η απόφαση και συνήθως περνάνε μήνες μέχρι τότε (αθάνατη ελληνική "δικαιοσύνη") και ελπίζω κάποιος κάπου να την αναπαράγει για να επιβεβαιωθεί η εικασία αυτή.
> ...


Αγαπητέ μου pop έχω περάσει τα 200 μυνήματα εδώ και 2 χρόνια, καρφί δεν μου καίγεται αν έχω λίγα ή πολλά μυνήματα ή ακόμα κι αν διαγραφούν όλα (και παρά το γεγονός ότι το 95% από τα 3500 μυνήματα μου, αφορά τεχνολογικά θέματα), βρίσκομαι εδώ για να βοηθώ κατά κύριο λόγο και κατα δεύτερο να βοηθιέμαι. Φιλικά.

----------


## apnet

Εφόσον τα σχόλια είχαν όντως υβριστικό περιεχόμενο κακώς, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν τα διέγραφε. Από αυτό μέχρι τις ποινικές-νομικές ευθύνες υπάρχει μια κάποια απόσταση όμως...  

Πολύ θα ήθελα μάλιστα να διαβάσω ορισμένα από αυτά τα σχόλια για να μπορώ να έχω κι ο ίδιος άποψη για το αν είναι όντως υβριστικά ή όχι...  

Μήπως η ελευθερία του λόγου περνάει ένα είδος κρίσης; Μήπως; 

Ας φροντίσει η εκκλησία να πληρώνει η ίδια τους παπάδες... Ας φροντίσει να αποπέμπει (πραγματικά) τους παιδεραστές, τους ομοφυλόφιλους και τους κάθε είδους ανώμαλους και μιζαρισμένους που τρέφει στους κόλπους της κι ας στραφεί μετά εναντίον πολιτών αυτής της χώρας. Πολλοί από αυτούς τους πολίτες μάλιστα πληρώνουν (στο μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί) τον κάθε παπά για να διαπράττει τα αίσχη του ενώ οι ίδιοι καμμία απολύτως συμμετοχή δεν θέλουν στα παντός είδους αίσχη της εκκλησίας.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εφόσον τα σχόλια είχαν όντως υβριστικό περιεχόμενο κακώς, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν τα διέγραφε. Από αυτό μέχρι τις ποινικές-νομικές ευθύνες υπάρχει μια κάποια απόσταση όμως...  
> 
> Πολύ θα ήθελα μάλιστα να διαβάσω ορισμένα από αυτά τα σχόλια για να μπορώ να έχω κι ο ίδιος άποψη για το αν είναι όντως υβριστικά ή όχι...  
> 
> Μήπως η ελευθερία του λόγου περνάει ένα είδος κρίσης; Μήπως; 
> 
> Ας φροντίσει η εκκλησία να πληρώνει η ίδια τους παπάδες... Ας φροντίσει να αποπέμπει (πραγματικά) τους παιδεραστές, τους ομοφυλόφιλους και τους κάθε είδους ανώμαλους και μιζαρισμένους που τρέφει στους κόλπους της κι ας στραφεί μετά εναντίον πολιτών αυτής της χώρας. Πολλοί από αυτούς τους πολίτες μάλιστα πληρώνουν (στο μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί) τον κάθε παπά για να διαπράττει τα αίσχη του ενώ οι ίδιοι καμμία απολύτως συμμετοχή δεν θέλουν στα παντός είδους αίσχη της εκκλησίας.


ΔΕΝ μιλώ μετά λόγου γνώσεως για τα σχόλια, μεταφέρω όσα γράφτηκαν αναφορικά με την ακροαματική διαδικασία και πού επικεντρώθηκαν οι δικαστές. Αυτά γράφτηκαν στο ΤΧΣ, τουλάχιστον έτσι υποστήριξε ο διωκόμενος.

ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω το τελικό σκεπτικό της απόφασης η οποία δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί κάπου (αν είμαι λάθος ας με διορθώσει κανείς ανεβάζοντας την απόφαση εδώ).

Εάν όμως ισχύει τελικά πως τα σχόλια στις αναρτήσεις του Λοΐζου ήταν ο κινητήριος μοχλός για την καταδίκη τότε πραγματικά μπαίνουμε σε ένα πολύ πιο τρομακτικό πλαίσιο "άσκησης" τέτοιων διώξεων....

Και είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ πιθανοί στόχοι οποιουδήποτε και για ο,τιδήποτε  :Wink:

----------


## orck

Θα σε ταραξω λιγο... κατσε σε παρακαλω... μπορει ολη αυτη η προσπαθεια που κανεις να ειναι ακαρπη. 
Helix η αποφαση δεν εχει τελεσιδικησει ακομη, το πρωτο δικαστηριο αποφασισε 10 μηνες με αναστολη, ο Πατερ Παστιτσιος (+ΕΥΛΟΓΗCON+) εχει κανει εφεση, οποτε εχουμε νεα δικη στο Εφετειο, μετα ισως σε ανωτερο δικαστηριο στην Ελλαδα και τελος εαν ο ιδιος το επιθυμει μπορει να παει και στο Ευρωπαικο δικαστηριο ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων, εκει πραγματικα τι πιστευεις οτι θα γινει; 

Οτι και να γινει ο Πατερ Παστιτσιος ειναι ενας λαικος ηρωας, ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι. Η εναλλακτικη θρησκεια του Ιπταμενου Μακαρονο Τερατος εγινε γνωστη στην καθε γιαγια και καθε παππου σε ολη την επικρατεια. Ετοιμασου να βλεπεις σιγα-σιγα διπλα σε καθε ορθοδοξη εκκλησια την ανεγερση και ενος ναου για την λατρεια του ΙΜΤ (Ιπταμενο Μακαρονο Τερας).

----------


## apnet

Δεν αναφερόμουν σε εσένα προσωπικά. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως όλοι μας θα θέλαμε να έχουμε ιδίαν άποψη περί των σχολίων. 


Όσο για τις πιθανές προεκτάσεις της απόφασης, ναι, είναι όντως έως και τρομακτικές για όλους. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε μιλάμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Το Ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας έχει τουλάχιστον πλάκα και μπορεί να σε χορτάσει κιόλας αν καταφέρεις να το πιάσεις.

----------


## BlindG

> Το οτι πηγε με το κομπινεζον στον πατριαρχη η υπουργος δεν ενοχλησε καμια "θεουσα"



Oπωσδήποτε ενόχλησε το "κομπινεζον".
Ο πουριτανισμός κάνει θραύση στις μέρες μας έτσι και αλλιώς. Αρκεί απλά να διαβάσει κάποιος το παρόν thread.

----------


## apnet

Ενοχλεί η ασυνέπεια μεταξύ λόγων και πράξεων. Μεταξύ των όσων προτρέπεις τους άλλους να ακολουθούν κι όσων ο ίδιος κάνεις...

Εάν δεν τον πληρώνω και δεν μου απαγγέλει τα κηρύγματά του ως θεσμός του κράτους ας κάνει ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## sdikr

> Εφόσον τα σχόλια είχαν όντως υβριστικό περιεχόμενο κακώς, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν τα διέγραφε. Από αυτό μέχρι τις ποινικές-νομικές ευθύνες υπάρχει μια κάποια απόσταση όμως...  
> 
> Πολύ θα ήθελα μάλιστα να διαβάσω ορισμένα από αυτά τα σχόλια για να μπορώ να έχω κι ο ίδιος άποψη για το αν είναι όντως υβριστικά ή όχι...  
> 
> Μήπως η ελευθερία του λόγου περνάει ένα είδος κρίσης; Μήπως; 
> 
> Ας φροντίσει η εκκλησία να πληρώνει η ίδια τους παπάδες... Ας φροντίσει να αποπέμπει (πραγματικά) τους παιδεραστές, τους ομοφυλόφιλους και τους κάθε είδους ανώμαλους και μιζαρισμένους που τρέφει στους κόλπους της κι ας στραφεί μετά εναντίον πολιτών αυτής της χώρας. Πολλοί από αυτούς τους πολίτες μάλιστα πληρώνουν (στο μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί) τον κάθε παπά για να διαπράττει τα αίσχη του ενώ οι ίδιοι καμμία απολύτως συμμετοχή δεν θέλουν στα παντός είδους αίσχη της εκκλησίας.


Πρόσεξε τώρα τι έγραψες, σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σου ποστ θεωρείς τους ομοφυλόφιλους ανώμαλους,  μάλλον σου ξέφυγε, ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## apnet

Σου προτείνω να απεγκλωβίζεις τον νου σου από εμπάθειες όταν διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα των χρηστών της παρούσας ιστοσελίδας. Το , διαχωρίζει και είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι εκτός από την ομοφυλοφιλία στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας λαμβάνουν χώρα κάθε λογής ανωμαλίες.

Πρόσεχε τώρα καλύτερα τι γράφω. Είναι διασκεδαστικό να ξέρω ότι με διαβάζεις πάντοτε  :Smile: 

Να ρωτήσω όμως και το εξής... Η εκκλησία δεν θεωρεί ανωμαλία την ομοφυλοφιλία;

----------


## sdikr

> Σου προτείνω να απεγκλωβίζεις τον νου σου από εμπάθειες όταν διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα των χρηστών της παρούσας ιστοσελίδας. Το , διαχωρίζει και είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι εκτός από την ομοφυλοφιλία στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας λαμβάνουν χώρα κάθε λογής ανωμαλίες.
> 
> Πρόσεχε τώρα καλύτερα τι γράφω. Είναι διασκεδαστικό να ξέρω ότι με διαβάζεις πάντοτε 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω όμως και το εξής... Η εκκλησία δεν θεωρεί ανωμαλία την ομοφυλοφιλία;


Εσύ τα έβαλες μαζί σε μια πρόταση,  οχι εγώ,  δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει η εκκλησία,  αν δεν ενδιαφέρει ούτε εσένα τότε γιατί το βάζεις στην ίδια πρόταση;

Ακόμα συνεχίζεις βλέπω....

ΥΓ  ναι  δυστυχώς είμαι υποχρεωμένος να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Θα το πω άλλη μία.
Πραγματικά αν οι κατηγορίες στοιχειοθετήθηκαν με βάση τα σχόλια όσων σχολίαζαν στο group και ο Λοΐζος καταδικάστηκε για τα σχόλια των "φίλων" του group, τότε αν κρίνουμε από τα σχόλια των ΧΟ, θα πρέπει να μπει φυλακή μέχρι και ο πατριάρχης.

Τα παρακάτω spoilers να μην ανοιχτούν αν προσβάλλεστε εύκολα:
Π.χ. και φρέσκο

*Spoiler:*




			Γιώργος Τσιλιγιαννης
που σε πείραξε ο άγιος ρε αλήτη, παλιοπαλιόπουστα τσακίσου από εκεί
		


Κι ένα ακόμα soft

*Spoiler:*




			Giorgos Mouratidis
ΝΑ ΨΟΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΖΩΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΚΡΟΥΠ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΑΣ
		


14χρονα παιδιά του Θεού

*Spoiler:*




			Dean Winchesters
karkino na vgalis pousti kesi ke i 17.204 pou exoun patisi like poutanas gie pou den sevese oute ta antera sou
		



*Spoiler:*




			George Papastavrou
Γαμώ τη μάνα σας τουρκοσπόρια. 
		



*Spoiler:*




			Alkis Despina Gavriilidis
Diaxeiristi eisai enas Poutanaras gios!Sou efxomai olopsixa karkino anamesa sta arxidia Vrwmokwle!
		



*Spoiler:*




			Παναγιωτης Μπαγδατογλου
εισαι πολυ καραγκιοζακος φιλε.μαλλον την θελεις την πουτσα γαμω την πουτανα την μανα σου
		



Και το αγαπημένο μου

*Spoiler:*




			Eleftherios Tsivelekidis
ΓΑΜΙΕΣΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ
		



Το group είναι online φυσικά, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μπει να δει.
Αν έχετε φίλους Ταλιμπάν ενημερώστε τους, δεν έχει πλάκα χωρίς αυτούς.

----------


## apnet

Το ξέρω ότι βλέπεις κι όπως σου είπα είναι εξόχως διασκεδαστικό.

Στην ίδια πρόταση μπορούν να μπουν πολλά πράγματα είτε κοινά είτε αντίθετα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπαίνουν στην ίδια πρόταση γιατί και η ομοφυλοφιλία και οι ανωμαλίες είναι πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας.

Το τι απασχολεί εσένα και τι όχι μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο. Εμένα, όμως, όσο πληρώνω την εκκλησία κι όσο η εκκλησία είναι θεσμός του κράτους με ενδιαφέρει το τι γίνεται στους κόλπους της.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ξέρω ότι βλέπεις κι όπως σου είπα είναι εξόχως διασκεδαστικό.
> 
> Στην ίδια πρόταση μπορούν να μπουν πολλά πράγματα είτε κοινά είτε αντίθετα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπαίνουν στην ίδια πρόταση γιατί και η ομοφυλοφιλία και οι ανωμαλίες είναι πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας.
> 
> Το τι απασχολεί εσένα και τι όχι μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο. Εμένα, όμως, όσο πληρώνω την εκκλησία κι όσο η εκκλησία είναι θεσμός του κράτους με ενδιαφέρει το τι γίνεται στους κόλπους της.


Και συνεχίζεις να θεωρείς την ομοφυλοφιλία ανωμαλία

----------


## apnet

Δεν ξέρω αν κατά κάποιο τρόπο ενοχλήθηκες ως ομοφυλόφιλος ή αν συνηθίζεις να επιχειρείς να κολλάς «ταμπέλας» σε χρήστες της ιστοσελίδας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όμως, σε ενημερώνω ότι εφόσον κάποιος δεν εκπροσωπεί θεσμό, ώστε να καθιερώνει πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς κι όσο δεν προκαλεί με την γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του ή δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τα κοπάδια του για να προσελκύσει θύματα (ενίοτε και παιδιά) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το τι κάνει στο κρεβάτι του.

Εγώ μίλησα για ομοφυλοφιλία _και_ ανωμαλίες στους κόλπους τις εκκλησίας. Ρώτησα, μάλιστα, αν η εκκλησία θεωρεί την ομοφυλοφιλία ανωμαλία ή όχι.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω αν κατά κάποιο τρόπο ενοχλήθηκες ως ομοφυλόφιλος ή αν συνηθίζεις να επιχειρείς να κολλάς «ταμπέλας» σε χρήστες της ιστοσελίδας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όμως, σε ενημερώνω ότι εφόσον κάποιος δεν εκπροσωπεί θεσμό, ώστε να καθιερώνει πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς κι όσο δεν προκαλεί με την γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του ή δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τα κοπάδια του για να προσελκύσει θύματα (ενίοτε και παιδιά) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το τι κάνει στο κρεβάτι του.
> 
> Εγώ μίλησα για ομοφυλοφιλία _και_ ανωμαλίες στους κόλπους τις εκκλησίας. Ρώτησα, μάλιστα, αν η εκκλησία θεωρεί την ομοφυλοφιλία ανωμαλία ή όχι.



Δεν σου κολλάω τίποτα, μόνος σου τις βάζεις με αυτά που γράφεις
ΥΓ,  αυτά με τα απαντάς ναι, ή απαντάς όχι χάνεις τα είχαμε στο δημοτικό

----------


## apnet

Στο δημοτικό μπορεί να εκφραζόσουν όπως σου έλεγαν οι δασκάλοι σου. Ελπίζω πως πλέον είσαι μεγάλο παιδάκι κι έχεις την δυνατότητα να απαντάς κι εσύ όπως επιθυμείς κι όχι όπως επιχειρεί να σε κατευθύνει ο κατά περίπτωση συνομιλητής σου  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Στο δημοτικό μπορεί να εκφραζόσουν όπως σου έλεγαν οι δασκάλοι σου. Ελπίζω πως πλέον είσαι μεγάλο παιδάκι κι έχεις την δυνατότητα να απαντάς κι εσύ όπως επιθυμείς κι όχι όπως επιχειρεί να σε κατευθύνει ο κατά περίπτωση συνομιλητής σου



Και συνεχίζεις!!!!

----------


## xhaos

Ο Καθένας μπορεί να είναι όσο μισάνθρωπος θέλει. Οκ πραγματικά. Αλλά όπως δεν παίζει η ΧΑ να λέει έξω οι βρωμιαριδες μετανάστες και την ίδια στιγμή να έχει πάρε δώσε με μετανάστες, έτσι και η εκκλησία δεν μπορεί να λέει οτι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι αμαρτία και να έχει ιερείς ή μοναχούς ομοφυλόφιλους.
Είναι θέμα double standarts και ξεδιαντροπης υποκρισίας

----------


## apnet

Όσο εγώ συνεχίζω, εσύ σκέψου λίγο καλύτερα όσα διαβάζεις, θα βοηθηθείς.

----------


## Helix

> Ο Καθένας μπορεί να είναι όσο μισάνθρωπος θέλει. Οκ πραγματικά. Αλλά όπως δεν παίζει η ΧΑ να λέει έξω οι βρωμιαριδες μετανάστες και την ίδια στιγμή να έχει πάρε δώσε με μετανάστες, έτσι και η εκκλησία δεν μπορεί να λέει οτι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι αμαρτία και να έχει ιερείς ή μοναχούς ομοφυλόφιλους.
> Είναι θέμα double standarts και ξεδιαντροπης υποκρισίας


Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να είναι μισάνθρωπος, η βρώμα όμως πρέπει να καθαρίζεται απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται

----------


## GetRid

Μισάνθρωπος *έχει δικαίωμα* να είναι ο καθένας.

----------


## apnet

Εγώ θέλω να σκεφτούμε για λίγο έναν που έχει να πλυθεί 3 χρόνια να προσπαθεί να καθαρίσει κάποιον που είναι άπλυτος μια βδομάδα...

Και συμφωνώ, εφόσον η μισανθρωπιά δεν εκφράζεται με πράξεις, έμμεσες ή άμεσες, εναντίον άλλων ανθρώπων, φυσικά κι έχει το δικαίωμα να είναι κανείς μισάνθρωπος. Δικό του είναι το πρόβλημα άλλωστε.

----------


## Helix

Αν κρατά την μισανθρωπιά μέσα του εκεί μεγιά του με χαρά του, αλλά να εκδηλώνει τη μισανθρωπιά του παραέξω και εις βάρος συνανθρώπων του, εκεί δεν έχει δικαιώμα

----------


## Burning Skies

> Είχες γράψει μερικές σελίδες πίσω "Κάνε μου μύνηση", σου απαντώ λοιπόν τώρα πήγαινε και κάνε εσύ μύνηση στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη. Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα παρακολουθάμε τρώγωντας popcorn την έκβαση της υπόθεσης.


αλλα ντ'αλλα της παρασκευης το γαλα...

----------


## Helix

> αλλα ντ'αλλα της παρασκευης το γαλα...


Και ο κολιός τον Αύγουστο...

----------


## apnet

Ο καθένας, εφόσον, δεν στρέφεται εναντίον τρίτων, έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να αισθάνεται και να σκέφτεται ό,τι θέλει. 

Συζητάμε κατά καιρούς για την ελευθερία του λόγου... ας μην φτάσουμε να συζητάμε και για την ελευθερία των απόψεων ή των σκέψεων ή να ιδρύσουμε κανένα σώμα ονόματι «Αστυνομία Σκέψεων και Πεποιθήσεων».

----------


## Burning Skies

> Oπωσδήποτε ενόχλησε το "κομπινεζον".
> Ο πουριτανισμός κάνει θραύση στις μέρες μας έτσι και αλλιώς. Αρκεί απλά να διαβάσει κάποιος το παρόν thread.



Το συγκεκριμενο κομπινεζον θεωρηθηκε σεμνο γιατι το φορα υπουργος της δεξιας του κυριου. και με στρινγκ να εβγαινε μωκο θα εκανε το παπαδαριο.

----------


## xhaos

> Το συγκεκριμενο κομπινεζον θεωρηθηκε σεμνο γιατι το φορα υπουργος της δεξιας του κυριου. και με στρινγκ να εβγαινε μωκο θα εκανε το παπαδαριο.


αλίμονο στις "πρεσβύτερες"!

----------


## raspoutiv

> Το συγκεκριμενο κομπινεζον θεωρηθηκε σεμνο γιατι το φορα υπουργος της δεξιας του κυριου. και με στρινγκ να εβγαινε μωκο θα εκανε το παπαδαριο.


θα τη ρωτούσαν από ψωνίζει για να πάρουν ίδιο  :Razz: 
άλλο όμως αυτό κι άλλο ο παστίτσιος. τελικά αυτός γιατί δικάστηκε; η ακριβής κατηγορία δλδ

----------


## Burning Skies

> θα τη ρωτούσαν από ψωνίζει για να πάρουν ίδιο 
> άλλο όμως αυτό κι άλλο ο παστίτσιος. τελικά αυτός γιατί δικάστηκε; η ακριβής κατηγορία δλδ


Ολα στο ιδιο πλαισιο ειναι φιλε. Στην υποκρισια του παπαδαριου, του θεοκρατικου καθεστωτος μας και των υποστηρικτων του. Υποκριτες γιατι χαιρετιζουν την αλογιστη ποινικοποιηση της εκφρασης οταν τους συμφερει αλλα οταν δεν τους συμφερει σφυριζουν αδιαφορα.

----------


## GetRid

> Το συγκεκριμενο κομπινεζον θεωρηθηκε σεμνο γιατι το φορα υπουργος της δεξιας του κυριου. και με στρινγκ να εβγαινε μωκο θα εκανε το παπαδαριο.


Μα δεν το είδες το βλέμμα του "'άγιου"; Ολοι οι πειρασμοί της ερήμου πέρασαν μπροστα από τα μάτια του.

----------


## Burning Skies

Αναψτε κανενα κερι αντιχριστοι...

http://mag3399.wix.com/light-a-candle

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αναψτε κανενα κερι αντιχριστοι...
> 
> http://mag3399.wix.com/light-a-candle


ετοιμάσου για ισόβια

----------


## orck

> Αναψτε κανενα κερι αντιχριστοι...
> 
> http://mag3399.wix.com/light-a-candle


Η εφαρμογη ειναι ατελης, δεν ζηταει πιστωτικη για καθε κερι. Ψευτικα πραγματα.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Η εφαρμογη ειναι ατελης, δεν ζηταει πιστωτικη για καθε κερι. Ψευτικα πραγματα.


ε ναι free κερι δεν παιζει, γι'αυτο καταληγουμε στους candle simulators.  :Razz:

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Αναψτε κανενα κερι αντιχριστοι...
> 
> http://mag3399.wix.com/light-a-candle


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Δηλαδή τι googlαρες και σου έβγαλε αυτή τη σελίδα;

----------


## GetRid

> Αναψτε κανενα κερι αντιχριστοι...
> 
> http://mag3399.wix.com/light-a-candle


Προσκυνώ!  :Worthy:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Δηλαδή τι googlαρες και σου έβγαλε αυτή τη σελίδα;


χαχαχα δεν το βρηκα εγω.  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

Για να μείνουμε λίγο στο πνεύμα του παρόντος νήματος, ας θυμίσω την σάτιρα που είχε και έχει υποστεί, τόσο πριν, όσο και μετά θάνατον ο Michael Jackson. Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, υπήρξαν υπόννοιες ότι ήτο ολίγον τί φίλος με τα παιδά (υπάρχουν μάλιστα κάποιοι που λένε ότι έκανε εξωδικαστικούς συμβιβασμούς). Στο youtube υπάρχει πληθώρα stand-up που διακωμωδούσαν αυτά.
Εκεί δεν υπήρξε προσβολή, τόσο εις βάρος του ιδίου, όσο ενδεχομένως και εις βάρος τον allegedly θυμάτων του; 
Τίποτα, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, δεν πρέπει να μένει εκτός σάτιρας. Αν είναι καλόγουστη, ή κακόγουστη, είναι υποκειμενικό και ανοιχτό προς ερμηνεία.

Και κάτι άλλο, που συνειδητοποίησα διαβάζοντας τα τελευταία μηνύματα: αν όντως ο παστίτσιος καταδικάστικε για τα σχόλια και όχι για τα δικά του γραφόμενα, είναι πολύ πολύ ανησυχητικό...

----------


## Anasazi

> Για να μείνουμε λίγο στο πνεύμα του παρόντος νήματος, ας θυμίσω την σάτιρα που είχε και έχει υποστεί, τόσο πριν, όσο και μετά θάνατον ο Michael Jackson. Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, υπήρξαν υπόννοιες ότι ήτο ολίγον τί φίλος με τα παιδά (υπάρχουν μάλιστα κάποιοι που λένε ότι έκανε εξωδικαστικούς συμβιβασμούς). Στο youtube υπάρχει πληθώρα stand-up που διακωμωδούσαν αυτά.
> Εκεί δεν υπήρξε προσβολή, τόσο εις βάρος του ιδίου, όσο ενδεχομένως και εις βάρος τον allegedly θυμάτων του; 
> Τίποτα, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, δεν πρέπει να μένει εκτός σάτιρας. Αν είναι καλόγουστη, ή κακόγουστη, είναι υποκειμενικό και ανοιχτό προς ερμηνεία.
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, που συνειδητοποίησα διαβάζοντας τα τελευταία μηνύματα: αν όντως ο παστίτσιος καταδικάστικε για τα σχόλια και όχι για τα δικά του γραφόμενα, είναι πολύ πολύ ανησυχητικό...


Καλα συγκρινεις κι εσυ την Αμερικη με την Ελλαδα....που αν στην Ελλαδα παιζονταν Family Guy , Southpark κτλ θα ριχναν ανθρωπους στην πυρα στις κεντρικες πλατειες καθε πολης....

----------


## tzelen

Off Topic


		Θυμήθηκα τώρα ατάκα, όσο ήμουν Αγγλία. Οι Άγγλοι είναι εξόχως πουριτανοί, αλλά στην σάτιρα δεν αφήνουν τίποτε όρθιο. Λέει λοιπόν τύπος για την βασσιλομήτωρ, που ζούσε ακόμη:

- Το ξέρετε ότι η βασσιλομήτορ κόλλησε foot and mouth desease (μου φαίνεται αυτό είναι ο αυθώδης πυρετός)
- Αλήθεια; Πού;
- Στις θηλές της

Εννοώντας ότι ήταν τόσο ηλικιωμένη και είχε κρεμάσει τόσο πολύ το στήθος της, που οι θηλές της κυλιόταν στο πάτωμα. Φανταστείτε να το έλεγαν αυτό για καποιον Χ επώνυμο εδώ. Είναι ντροπή στη χώρα που γέννησε τη σάτιρα, να κυνηγιέται με τόσο μίσος.

----------


## Revolution

Παραδοξως οι ΗΠΑ είναι το προπύργιο των religious nuts.

----------


## tzelen

> Παραδοξως οι ΗΠΑ είναι το προπύργιο των religious nuts.


Το _Freedom of speech_ το παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά εκεί, παρόλες τις υστερικές θέουσες.

----------


## Anasazi

> Το _Freedom of speech_ το παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά εκεί, παρόλες τις υστερικές θέουσες.


Ακριβως. Λογω της ελευθεριας του λογου βεβαια αλωνιζουν και οι τηλε-ευαγγελιστες κτλ και δε τους λεει κανεις κουβεντα αλλα καλυτερα ετσι παρα ελληνικος μεσαιωνας.

----------


## yiapap

Πόσους μήνες φυλάκιση θα έτρωγε αυτός στο Ελλαδιστάν;
Oh wait... Το Κοράνι έκαψε... δεν τρέχει τίποτε.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Πόσους μήνες φυλάκιση θα έτρωγε αυτός στο Ελλαδιστάν;
> Oh wait... Το Κοράνι έκαψε... δεν τρέχει τίποτε.


έλα, εμείς δεν είμαστε Ταλιμπάν. δε θα του κόβαμε το χέρι
θα τον στέλναμε 2 χρόνια μέσα και θα έτρωγε 1 βρωμόξυλο πριν φτάσει. που και που θα τις άρπαζε και μέσα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

*Spoiler:*




			ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΨΕΥΤΟΠΡΟΟΔΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΡΧΩΑΠΛΗΤΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΑΝ...oh wait
		



- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θυμήθηκα τώρα ατάκα, όσο ήμουν Αγγλία. Οι Άγγλοι είναι εξόχως πουριτανοί, αλλά στην σάτιρα δεν αφήνουν τίποτε όρθιο. Λέει λοιπόν τύπος για την βασσιλομήτωρ, που ζούσε ακόμη:
> 
> - Το ξέρετε ότι η βασσιλομήτορ κόλλησε foot and mouth desease (μου φαίνεται αυτό είναι ο αυθώδης πυρετός)
> - Αλήθεια; Πού;
> - Στις θηλές της
> 
> Εννοώντας ότι ήταν τόσο ηλικιωμένη και είχε κρεμάσει τόσο πολύ το στήθος της, που οι θηλές της κυλιόταν στο πάτωμα. Φανταστείτε να το έλεγαν αυτό για καποιον Χ επώνυμο εδώ. Είναι ντροπή στη χώρα που γέννησε τη σάτιρα, να κυνηγιέται με τόσο μίσος.




Off Topic


		Και που να δεις Jimmy Carr να κάνει stand-up με παιδοφιλικά αστεία  :Laughing:

----------


## Anasazi

Οχι οχι....και που να δειτε το Passion of the Cross του David Cross !

Το εχω δει πανω απο 3 φορες,υπαρχει ολο στο Youtube : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9LwBODd71Y

" Go ahead, laugh. Laugh at the funny man telling the truth. You can read about this in Eclesiastes 12:14. It states clearly...And the lesbian periodontists... "

Δε μπορω,πεθαινω....

----------


## badweed

εγω δεν αποκλειω τα πλοκαμια της εκκλησιας να ειναι και μεσα στην κυβερνηση βαθεια , και ως αποτελεσμα και στην δικαιοσυνη και οπου ακουμπαει κρατικος μηχανισμος .
ισως για αυτο δεν τολμαει κανενας να ακουμπησει την εκκλησια , γιατι αυτη εχει βαλει πολους στην κυβερνηση και τριγυρω .

----------


## Anasazi

Πως μου ξεφυγε και δε το ανεφερα τοσες μερες? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOunJ61p0wc

Ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα κατευθειαν ! ! ! Δεν ειναι δυνατον να σατυριζει τον Παπα ! 

Τι...οχι? Ενα λεπτο....τι παει να πει αφου δεν ειναι προσωπικοτητα της ορθοδοξιας δε μας νοιαζει?

Το κρατος δεν πρεπει να προστατευει το θρησκευμα μου οποιοδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτο? Οχι ε? 

Oh well....

----------


## badweed

ενα ακομη , το αν η ευρωπαικη ενωση και οι σκοποι της ,ειναι συνυφασμενοι με το βατικανο , το θεωρω επισης ως κατι δεδομενο .

----------


## GetRid

Το ποστ του μήνα
Προσβεβλημένοι χριστιανοί παϊσιστές. Χρυσαυγίτες πατριώτες. Πετυχημένοι έμποροι όπλων, όλοι μαζί σ ένα ειδησιογραφικό πατριωτικό σάιτ.
Για την πατρίδα φυσικά και φωτιά θα πέσει σε όποιον τολμήσει να κοροϊδέψει.

----------


## Anasazi

> Το ποστ του μήνα
> Προσβεβλημένοι χριστιανοί παϊσιστές. Χρυσαυγίτες πατριώτες. Πετυχημένοι έμποροι όπλων, όλοι μαζί σ ένα ειδησιογραφικό πατριωτικό σάιτ.
> Για την πατρίδα φυσικά και φωτιά θα πέσει σε όποιον τολμήσει να κοροϊδέψει.


" Ενώ ήταν μόνος του επί οκτώ μήνες δεν βίωσε μοναξιά διότι ένοιωθε όπως είπε, την παρουσία του Θεού. " ΑΡΑ ο θεος υπαρχει εννοει ο αρθρογραφος....

Κατι τετοια διαβαζω και βγαζω ρυτιδες στον εγκεφαλο....

----------


## Revolution

Αυτό που αν ακούς φωνές και νοιώθεις παρουσίες σε κλείνουν σε τρελάδικο, ενώ αν φοράς ράσο και αφήσεις μούσια σε αποκαλούν άγιο με ξεπερνά.

----------


## tzelen

> Αυτό που αν ακούς φωνές και νοιώθεις παρουσίες σε κλείνουν σε τρελάδικο ενώ αν φοράς ράσο και αφήσεις μούσια σε αποκαλούν άγιο με ξεπερνά.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

> Το ποστ του μήνα
> Προσβεβλημένοι χριστιανοί παϊσιστές. Χρυσαυγίτες πατριώτες. Πετυχημένοι έμποροι όπλων, όλοι μαζί σ ένα ειδησιογραφικό πατριωτικό σάιτ.
> Για την πατρίδα φυσικά και φωτιά θα πέσει σε όποιον τολμήσει να κοροϊδέψει.


To reuters των ελλήνων νεοναζί.

----------


## GetRid

Προσβληθείτε ελεύθερα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Προσβληθείτε ελεύθερα.

----------


## xhaos

μεγάλο troll ο Χαρδαβέλλας

----------


## raspoutiv

> 


κάτω τα χέρια από το Χαρδαβέλα 

Κώστα μας λείπεις

----------


## orck

Και σε πισινο σκυλο εχει εμφανιστει...

----------


## 21706

Θρησκόληπτοι και θεομπαίχτες

Γράφτηκαν πολλά για την καταγέλαστη ουσιαστικά, την κωμική, αν δεν ήταν τραγική, καταδίκη του «γέροντος Παστιτσίου», έπειτα από μήνυση του φυλακισμένου βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής Χρήστου Παππά, υπόδικου για σύσταση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.

Δυο πραματάκια να θυμηθούμε εμείς. Πρώτα την ύβρη του Παΐσιου, που με αδιανόητες σοφιστείες ερμηνεύει τις βουλές του θεού του σε σχέση με τον θάνατο:

«Εάν δει [ο Θεός] ότι κάποιος θα γίνει καλύτερος, τον αφήνει να ζήσει. Εάν δει όμως ότι θα γίνει χειρότερος, τον παίρνει για να τον σώσει. Μερικούς πάλι, που έχουν αμαρτωλή ζωή αλλά έχουν τη διάθεση να κάνουν το καλό, τους παίρνει κοντά Του, πριν προλάβουν να το κάνουν, επειδή ξέρει ότι θα έκαναν το καλό μόλις τους δινόταν η ευκαιρία. [...] Άλλον, επειδή είναι πολύ καλός, τον διαλέγει και τον παίρνει κοντά Του, γιατί ο παράδεισος χρειάζεται μπουμπούκια. Φυσικά, οι γονείς και οι συγγενείς είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το καταλάβουν αυτό. Βλέπεις, πεθαίνει ένα παιδάκι, το παίρνει αγγελούδι ο Χριστός και κλαίνε και οδύρονται οι γονείς, ενώ έπρεπε να χαίρονται. Γιατί πού ξέρουν τι θα γινόταν, αν μεγάλωνε;»

Όσο για τις περίφημες «προφητείες» του, ιδού μια απάντηση όχι από χείλη ασεβών αλλά από κάποιον αρχιμανδρίτη που βρήκα στο ίντερνετ, Αρσένιο Κατερέλο το όνομα, ηγούμενο μοναστηριού στη Φθιώτιδα:

«Με ρωτάνε κάποιοι άνθρωποι, πού φαίνονται ευσεβείς, αν πρέπει να αποθηκεύσουν τρόφιμα για τον επερχόμενο πόλεμο στην Ελλάδα, αν πρέπει να μάθουν τουρκικά, διότι θα πάρομε την Πόλη σύντομα, αν το 666 θα μπει, με αόρατο τρόπο, στο χέρι ή στο μέτωπο, κλπ. Μόνο για μετάνοια και για την σωτηρία της ψυχής τους δεν ρωτάνε [...]. 

»Να σταματήσουν, λοιπόν, κάποιοι Γέροντες να μιλάνε σαν νά είναι μέντιουμ και ας αρχίσουν να μιλάνε για μετάνοια και για αγώνα πνευματικό…»

Έπειτα να θυμηθούμε τη θρησκευτικότητα των Χρυσαυγιτών, αυτών που επέβαλαν την ατζέντα τους όχι μόνο στην ομογάλακτη κυβέρνηση αλλά καταπώς φαίνεται και στην τυφλή και κουφή Δικαιοσύνη· ας θυμηθούμε, λέω, τη θρησκευτικότητά τους, αφού δεχτούμε με όλη την καλοπιστία του κόσμου πως μεταστράφηκαν, και από δωδεκαθεϊστές κτλ. έγιναν χριστιανοί. Και έτσι προάσπισαν την πίστη τους και τον Χριστό τους, που τον βλαστήμαγαν οι άπιστοι στη θεατρική παράσταση «Corpus Christi»:

«Αδερφάρες! Θα χυθεί αίμα! Λεσβία, κουμμούνι του κερατά! [...] Αγάμητη, κακογαμημένη, είσαι γυναίκα και το θέλεις το ξύλο σου [...]. Πούστη, αδερφάρα, φύγε παλιοπουστάρα, λούγκρα, τράβα πάρε καμία πίπα! Κλάψε μωρή λουλού, κοριτσάκι, ντιγκιντάγκα! [...] Έχετε ρε την αστυνομία να σας φιλάει τα κωλαράκια; Αφού σας τα γαμάνε που σας τα γαμάνε οι Πακιστανοί ρε! Αδερφές ξεσκισμένες! Γαμημένες αλβανικές κωλοτρυπίδες!»

Και καθώς μνημονεύσαμε Παππά, τούτες τις μέρες που διέλαμψε και ο επί των επάλξεων ακοίμητος άγιος Πειραιώς, καλώντας κι αυτός τον Τσίπρα να κάνει Δήλωση Πίστεως, να θυμηθούμε και τη φωτογραφία όπου σχεδόν αγκαλιά άγιος και βουλευτής κατέθεταν τη μήνυση για τη «βλάσφημη» θεατρική παράσταση: αυτά προτού ανακαλύψει ο άγιος την παγανιστική ιδεολογία της Χρυσής Αυγής, και «απλώς» δεχόταν την «πράξη συμπαραστάσεως και ευγενείας άλλων», που δεν είχε «την δυνατότητα να αρνηθεί», όπως δήλωνε με οιονεί εξώδικες επιστολές προς όποιον άσκησε κριτική στη στάση του εκείνη.

Είπα «Ιράν των Βαλκανίων»; Σκέτα τσίρκο.

Πηγή: http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2014/01/61.html

----------


## Zus

> «Εάν δει [ο Θεός] ότι κάποιος θα γίνει καλύτερος, τον αφήνει να ζήσει. Εάν δει όμως ότι θα γίνει χειρότερος, τον παίρνει για να τον σώσει. Μερικούς πάλι, που έχουν αμαρτωλή ζωή αλλά έχουν τη διάθεση να κάνουν το καλό, τους παίρνει κοντά Του, πριν προλάβουν να το κάνουν, επειδή ξέρει ότι θα έκαναν το καλό μόλις τους δινόταν η ευκαιρία. [...] Άλλον, επειδή είναι πολύ καλός, τον διαλέγει και τον παίρνει κοντά Του, γιατί ο παράδεισος χρειάζεται μπουμπούκια. Φυσικά, οι γονείς και οι συγγενείς είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το καταλάβουν αυτό. Βλέπεις, πεθαίνει ένα παιδάκι, το παίρνει αγγελούδι ο Χριστός και κλαίνε και οδύρονται οι γονείς, ενώ έπρεπε να χαίρονται. Γιατί πού ξέρουν τι θα γινόταν, αν μεγάλωνε;»


 :Worthy:

----------


## DVader

> Θρησκόληπτοι και θεομπαίχτες
> 
> Γράφτηκαν πολλά για την καταγέλαστη ουσιαστικά, την κωμική, αν δεν ήταν τραγική, καταδίκη του «γέροντος Παστιτσίου», έπειτα από μήνυση του φυλακισμένου βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής Χρήστου Παππά, υπόδικου για σύσταση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης.
> 
> Δυο πραματάκια να θυμηθούμε εμείς. Πρώτα την ύβρη του Παΐσιου, που με αδιανόητες σοφιστείες ερμηνεύει τις βουλές του θεού του σε σχέση με τον θάνατο:
> 
> «Εάν δει [ο Θεός] ότι κάποιος θα γίνει καλύτερος, τον αφήνει να ζήσει. Εάν δει όμως ότι θα γίνει χειρότερος, τον παίρνει για να τον σώσει. Μερικούς πάλι, που έχουν αμαρτωλή ζωή αλλά έχουν τη διάθεση να κάνουν το καλό, τους παίρνει κοντά Του, πριν προλάβουν να το κάνουν, επειδή ξέρει ότι θα έκαναν το καλό μόλις τους δινόταν η ευκαιρία. [...] Άλλον, επειδή είναι πολύ καλός, τον διαλέγει και τον παίρνει κοντά Του, γιατί ο παράδεισος χρειάζεται μπουμπούκια. Φυσικά, οι γονείς και οι συγγενείς είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το καταλάβουν αυτό. Βλέπεις, πεθαίνει ένα παιδάκι, το παίρνει αγγελούδι ο Χριστός και κλαίνε και οδύρονται οι γονείς, ενώ έπρεπε να χαίρονται. Γιατί πού ξέρουν τι θα γινόταν, αν μεγάλωνε;»
> 
> Όσο για τις περίφημες «προφητείες» του, ιδού μια απάντηση όχι από χείλη ασεβών αλλά από κάποιον αρχιμανδρίτη που βρήκα στο ίντερνετ, Αρσένιο Κατερέλο το όνομα, ηγούμενο μοναστηριού στη Φθιώτιδα:
> ...


Πραγματικά ανεπανάληπτος ! :Worthy:

----------


## Nozomi

Προκαλεί εντύπωση ότι απ΄την αρχή της δημόσιας συζήτησης δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά ότι στην συγκεκριμένη σελίδα δεν εξυβρίζονταν μόνο ο αποθανών Πάτερ Παϊσιος, αλλά και τα πρόσωπα του Χριστού και της Παναγίας.

Αλλά ξέχασα, η εξύβριση των οσίων και ιερών εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη, συνιστά "σάτιρα" για ορισμένους.

Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι ότι ενώ ανέχονται και θεωρούν "ελευθερία του λόγου" την προσβολή των ιερών συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας, δεν τολμούν να πράξουν το ίδιο για άλλες (π.χ Μωαμαθανισμό)

Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, ή αλλιώς όπου μας παίρνει ; ; ;

----------


## Anasazi

> Προκαλεί εντύπωση ότι απ΄την αρχή της δημόσιας συζήτησης δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά ότι στην συγκεκριμένη σελίδα δεν εξυβρίζονταν μόνο ο αποθανών Πάτερ Παϊσιος, αλλά και τα πρόσωπα του Χριστού και της Παναγίας.
> 
> Αλλά ξέχασα, η εξύβριση των οσίων και ιερών εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη, συνιστά "σάτιρα" για ορισμένους.
> 
> Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι ότι ενώ ανέχονται και θεωρούν "ελευθερία του λόγου" την προσβολή των ιερών συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας, δεν τολμούν να πράξουν το ίδιο για άλλες (π.χ Μωαμαθανισμό)
> 
> Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, ή αλλιώς όπου μας παίρνει ; ; ;


https://www.facebook.com/LemeTaIdiaGiaToMohammed

Επισης,καμια επαφη με το χριστο και την παναγια το Μακαρονοτερας.

Δηλαδη αν εγω σταυρωσω ενα ποντικι,κοροϊδευω το χριστιανισμο?

Εχει πατενταρει τα παντα? Και στη ρωμαϊκη αυτοκρατορια,πολυ πριν την εξιστορηση της ζωης του χριστου σταυρωναν ανθρωπους ζωντανους.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Περιμένω να μας πεις σε ποιο σημείο *ο διαχειριστής της σελίδας* βρίζει το Χριστό και την Παναγία.
Περιμένω να καταλήξετε τελικά στο πρόβλημα σας, γιατί τη μια ο ένας λέει "βρίζετε νεκρό", την άλλη "βρίζετε τον πατέρα μου", την άλλη "βρίζετε άγιο" κλπ κλπ.
Για τον μωαμεθανισμό αναφέρθηκε και προηγουμένως.

----------


## Nozomi

Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι μπερδεύετε την ελευθερία του λόγου με την προσβολή των ιερών και των οσίων του συμπολίτη σας. Ουδεμμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο.

Ο διαχειριστής της σελίδας ήθελε να προσβάλλει συγκεκριμένα το φυσικό πρόσωπο του Πατρός Παϊσίου με την φωτογραφία, τα περί των λεγομένων του είναι υπερασπιστική γραμμή που ανακαλύφθηκε εκ των υστέρων. 
Το ότι το συγκεκριμένο φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι πλέον νεκρός, στηρίζει την κατηγορία περί προσβολής νεκρού.

Πιο απλό δεν γίνεται, και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε.

Έχεις δικαίωμα να κατακρίνεις τα γραφόμενα κάποιου, ακόμα και να τα σατιρίζεις, με την καμμία όμως να αλλοιώνεις κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο την φωτογραφία του, ειδικά απ΄την στιγμή που είναι πλέον νεκρός και τον σέβονται και τον ευλαβούνται πολλοί συμπολίτες σου. 
Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει κάποια ιερά πρόσωπα, άλλος μπορεί να έχει μόνο τους γονείς του, το να ανεβάσει κάποιος μια παραποιημένη φωτό νεκρού συγγενικού σου προσώπου σηκώνει μήνυση για εξύβριση νεκρού, θέλετε να καταργηθεί η εν λόγω διάταξη απ' τον ΠΚ, ορίστε, πεδίον δόξης λαμπρό.

Τα περί Ιράν και Ταλιμπάν είναι να 'χαμε να λέγαμε ή αλλιώς π@π@ριές.

----------


## badweed

> Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι μπερδεύετε την ελευθερία του λόγου με την προσβολή των ιερών και των οσίων του συμπολίτη σας. Ουδεμμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο.
> 
> Ο διαχειριστής της σελίδας ήθελε να προσβάλλει συγκεκριμένα το φυσικό πρόσωπο του Πατρός Παϊσίου με την φωτογραφία, τα περί των λεγομένων του είναι υπερασπιστική γραμμή που ανακαλύφθηκε εκ των υστέρων. 
> Το ότι το συγκεκριμένο φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι πλέον νεκρός, στηρίζει την κατηγορία περί προσβολής νεκρού.
> 
> Πιο απλό δεν γίνεται, και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε.
> 
> Έχεις δικαίωμα να κατακρίνεις τα γραφόμενα κάποιου, ακόμα και να τα σατιρίζεις, με την καμμία όμως να αλλοιώνεις κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο την φωτογραφία του, ειδικά απ΄την στιγμή που είναι πλέον νεκρός και τον σέβονται και τον ευλαβούνται πολλοί συμπολίτες σου. 
> Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει κάποια ιερά πρόσωπα, άλλος μπορεί να έχει μόνο τους γονείς του, το να ανεβάσει κάποιος μια παραποιημένη φωτό νεκρού συγγενικού σου προσώπου σηκώνει μήνυση για εξύβριση νεκρού, θέλετε να καταργηθεί η εν λόγω διάταξη απ' τον ΠΚ, ορίστε, πεδίον δόξης λαμπρό.
> ...


δεν σατυριζε τον νεκρο , του ζωντανους που πιστευουν σε αγιους και παραμυθιες σατυριζε , και το πως συμπεριφερονται σε νεκρους, που φορτωνουν ολες τις ανησιχιες τους αλλα και τις σκοπιμοτητες τους σε αυτους χρησιμοποιοντας το ονομα τους .

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ο διαχειριστής της σελίδας ήθελε να προσβάλλει συγκεκριμένα το φυσικό πρόσωπο του Πατρός Παϊσίου με την φωτογραφία, τα περί των λεγομένων του είναι υπερασπιστική γραμμή που ανακαλύφθηκε εκ των υστέρων. 
> Το ότι το συγκεκριμένο φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι πλέον νεκρός, στηρίζει την κατηγορία περί προσβολής νεκρού.
> 
> Πιο απλό δεν γίνεται, και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε.


Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως ο τύπος ξεκίνησε απλά σαν ένα τρολλ που απέκτησε δημοσιότητα όχι τόσο από τους "φαν" όσο από τους ταλιμπάν που έμπαιναν στο γκρουπ για να ρίξουν τα χριστιανικά καντήλια τους.
Από την ενδελεχή έρευνα σου στη σελίδα καταλαβαίνω πως η μόνη πραγματική "βλασφημία" που εντόπισες, είναι η τοποθέτηση ζυμαρικών στο πρόσωπό του (αν είναι του ιδίου δηλαδή). Γιατί κάτι άλλο εκ μέρους του διαχειριστή επαναλαμβάνω δεν υπάρχει.

Και που'στε, εσείς που υπερασπίζεστε τη νομιμότητα http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elder_Pastitsios:



> According to article 19 of the Greek Constitution, limiting of confidentiality of communications is allowed only in cases of "particularly serious crimes." The Greek criminal code translates constitution's "particularly serious crimes" as felonies while "malicious blasphemy and offense of religion" is considered a misdemeanor.

----------


## Zus

> Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι ότι ενώ ανέχονται και θεωρούν "ελευθερία του λόγου" την προσβολή των ιερών συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας, *δεν τολμούν να πράξουν το ίδιο για άλλες* (π.χ Μωαμαθανισμό)


Ποιος ήρθε?

----------


## wnet

τι ποιος ήρθε...

όταν για παράδειγμα πέρυσι τα έσπασαν οι μουσουλμάνοι στην Αθήνα  για την ταινία «Η αθωότητα των μουσουλμάνων»
δεν είδα κανέναν "άθεο" φίλο μου να λέει "τι οπισθοδρομικά πράγματα είναι αυτά"...

μόνο κατά του Χριστιανισμού είθισται να βγάζουν κορώνες ....




κάποιος στην Αμερική γυρίζει μια ταινία, οι μουσουλμάνοι τα σπάνε και στην Αθήνα και θεωρούνται όλα φυσιολογικά!

----------


## HackFreak

> τι ποιος ήρθε...
> 
> όταν για παράδειγμα πέρυσι τα έσπασαν οι μουσουλμάνοι στην Αθήνα  για την ταινία «Η αθωότητα των μουσουλμάνων»
> δεν είδα κανέναν "άθεο" φίλο μου να λέει "τι οπισθοδρομικά πράγματα είναι αυτά"...
> 
> μόνο κατά του Χριστιανισμού είθισται να βγάζουν κορώνες ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Ειδικά εκεί που κάνουν προσευχή είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Τα σπάνε μετά "οπ παιδιά ώρα για προσευχή σταματήστε", και μετά συνεχίζουν κανονικά τα επισόδια. EPIC!

----------


## Anasazi

> τι ποιος ήρθε...
> 
> όταν για παράδειγμα πέρυσι τα έσπασαν οι μουσουλμάνοι στην Αθήνα  για την ταινία «Η αθωότητα των μουσουλμάνων»
> δεν είδα κανέναν "άθεο" φίλο μου να λέει "τι οπισθοδρομικά πράγματα είναι αυτά"...
> 
> μόνο κατά του Χριστιανισμού είθισται να βγάζουν κορώνες ...


Σοβαρα μιλας τωρα....? Για τους παιδεραστικους γαμους που γινονται στις ισλαμικες χωρες δεν εχει σχολιασει ΠΟΤΕ τιποτα κανενας αθεος φιλος σου? Για το σκιτσογραφο που κυνηγουσαν να σκοτωσουν στη Δανια? Για τους λιθοβολισμους?

Τοτε μαλλον οι "αθεοι" φιλοι σου το παιζουν αθεοι λογω μοδας....

----------


## 21706

Η παράνοια είναι κοινή σε μουσουλμάνους και χριστιανούς.
Και φαίνεται ότι είναι πολλοί οι παρανοΐκοί και στις δύο ομάδες.

----------


## wnet

> Σοβαρα μιλας τωρα....? Για τους παιδεραστικους γαμους που γινονται στις ισλαμικες χωρες δεν εχει σχολιασει ΠΟΤΕ τιποτα κανενας αθεος φιλος σου? Για το σκιτσογραφο που κυνηγουσαν να σκοτωσουν στη Δανια? Για τους λιθοβολισμους?
> 
> Τοτε μαλλον οι "αθεοι" φιλοι σου το παιζουν αθεοι λογω μοδας....


Πιθανότατα και λόγω μόδας..... 
(άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσα βάζοντας το --άθεοι-- σε εισαγωγικά)

το κακό είναι πως δεν είναι οι μόνοι....

----------


## GetRid

Ζητώ συγνώμη εκ μέρους όλων όσων έχουν προσβάλει τους φανταστικούς φίλους τρίτων.

----------


## badweed

> τι ποιος ήρθε...
> 
> όταν για παράδειγμα πέρυσι τα έσπασαν οι μουσουλμάνοι στην Αθήνα  για την ταινία «Η αθωότητα των μουσουλμάνων»
> δεν είδα κανέναν "άθεο" φίλο μου να λέει "τι οπισθοδρομικά πράγματα είναι αυτά"...


ισως ειναι ετσι  γιατι τα σχολια ειναι απενεργοποιημενα  :Smile:

----------


## wnet

> ισως ειναι ετσι  γιατι τα σχολια ειναι απενεργοποιημενα


ναι οι καημένοι! ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν και δε μπορούσαν  :Razz: 

πιο σοβαρά τώρα.... δεν υπάρχει μόνο αυτό το video στο Youtube αλλά και ούτε εννοούσα σχόλια εκεί....
εδώ στο adslgr για παράδειγμα οι ίδιοι που φωνάζουν σ΄αυτό το νήμα για πως η θρησκεία μας πάει πίσω, το κάνανε και πέρυσι για το θέμα με το μωάμεθ;;;

Αν ναι, οκ, μπράβο τους 100%.... 
αν όχι, τότε έχει δίκιο ο "nozomi" που λέει πιο πάνω "Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι ότι ενώ ανέχονται και θεωρούν "ελευθερία του λόγου" την προσβολή των ιερών συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας, δεν τολμούν να πράξουν το ίδιο για άλλες (π.χ Μωαμαθανισμό)"

----------


## Anasazi

> ναι οι καημένοι! ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν και δε μπορούσαν 
> 
> πιο σοβαρά τώρα.... δεν υπάρχει μόνο αυτό το video στο Youtube αλλά και ούτε εννοούσα σχόλια εκεί....
> εδώ στο adslgr για παράδειγμα οι ίδιοι που φωνάζουν σ΄αυτό το νήμα για πως η θρησκεία μας πάει πίσω, το κάνανε και πέρυσι για το θέμα με το μωάμεθ;;;
> 
> *Αν ναι, οκ, μπράβο τους 100%....* 
> αν όχι, τότε έχει δίκιο ο "nozomi" που λέει πιο πάνω "Το ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι ότι ενώ ανέχονται και θεωρούν "ελευθερία του λόγου" την προσβολή των ιερών συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας, δεν τολμούν να πράξουν το ίδιο για άλλες (π.χ Μωαμαθανισμό)"


Δηλαδη το ζητημα ειναι οσοι ειναι κατα της θρησκειας να μην ειναι μονο κατα του χριστιανισμου αλλα ολων?

Τοτε ειναι ολα μελι γαλα?

Αυτο το " Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα,γιατι δε σας παιρνει " δεν εχω καταφερει να συλλαβω ακομα ΠΟΣΟ ακυρο επιχειρημα ειναι....βασικα δεν ειναι καν επιχειρημα.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δηλαδη το ζητημα ειναι οσοι ειναι κατα της θρησκειας να μην ειναι μονο κατα του χριστιανισμου αλλα ολων?
> 
> Τοτε ειναι ολα μελι γαλα?
> 
> Αυτο το " Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα,γιατι δε σας παιρνει " δεν εχω καταφερει να συλλαβω ακομα ΠΟΣΟ ακυρο επιχειρημα ειναι....βασικα δεν ειναι καν επιχειρημα.


Είναι ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα, τη στιγμή που έχουν μάθει να θεωρούν οποιονδήποτε αμφισβητία του Χριστιανισμού ως πιόνι των Σιωνιστών, του Σόρος, της Διαμαντοπούλου, των ξωτικών κλπ κλπ.

----------


## badweed

wnet ,το προβλημα στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι ο μωαμεθανισμος , γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει , τωρα εχει αρχισει να αναπτυσεται εικονικα μηπως και αρπαξει τιποτα απο την γενικη ολισθιση των θρησκειων . εμενα προσωπικα ,χριστιανο με βαφτισαν χωρις να με ρωτησουν και σε ηλικια που δεν μπορουσα να εχω την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξω και αυτο ειναι το μετρο της ενστασης μου .
νομιζω οτι η θρησκεια , αν υφισταται σαν επιλογη , πρεπει να ειναι επιλογη , οχι να στην φορτωνουν οταν εισαι ανημπορος να αντιδρασεις . αυτο ειναι ατιμο , προς ολους,  τους πιστους και μη . 
 Δεν παω παρακατω , οπως σε τι αλλα κοινωνικα θεματα εχει εισχωρησει η εκκλησια .ενω ειναι διαφορετικος ο ρολος που προασπιζεται για να υπαρξει .

----------


## wnet

> Δηλαδη το ζητημα ειναι οσοι ειναι κατα της θρησκειας να μην ειναι μονο κατα του χριστιανισμου αλλα ολων?
> 
> Τοτε ειναι ολα μελι γαλα?
> 
> Αυτο το " Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα,γιατι δε σας παιρνει " δεν εχω καταφερει να συλλαβω ακομα ΠΟΣΟ ακυρο επιχειρημα ειναι....βασικα δεν ειναι καν επιχειρημα.


το ζήτημα είναι αν δηλώνεις άθεος να δείχνεις την ίδια ευαισθησία και για τα χαζά και άλλων θρησκειών (τουλάχιστον αυτών που έχουμε στη γειτονιά μας, δε θα πιάσουμε τους παπούα για παράδειγμα)

αν δεν τη δείχνεις μη δηλώνεις άθεος, δήλωσε αντιχριστιανός ή δεν ξέρω τι....

αλλιώς είναι το λιγότερο υποκριτικό.....

όσο για το επιχείρημα με το ισλάμ.... δεν ξέρω.... πιθανολογώ πως αν ο εμπνευστής του παστίτσιου έκανε τα ίδια με το μωάμεθ πιθανότατα να μην είχε χεριά τώρα (το λιγότερο)....
προσωπικά δε λέω "Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα,γιατι δε σας παιρνει", λέω όμως "Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα, εκεί οποιαδηποτε ανωμαλία δεν σας ενοχλεί;;;"

----------


## raspoutiv

> όσο για το επιχείρημα με το ισλάμ.... δεν ξέρω.... πιθανολογώ πως αν ο εμπνευστής του παστίτσιου έκανε τα ίδια με το μωάμεθ πιθανότατα να μην είχε χεριά τώρα (το λιγότερο)....
> προσωπικά δε λέω "Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα,γιατι δε σας παιρνει", λέω όμως "Για το ισλαμ δε βλεπω να λετε τιποτα, εκεί οποιαδηποτε ανωμαλία δεν σας ενοχλεί;;;"


ζηλεύεις το ισλαμικό δίκαιο; σ'αρέσει η Σαουδική Αραβία; (εξέχων σύμμαχος των ΗΠΑ)

----------


## wnet

> ζηλεύεις το ισλαμικό δίκαιο; σ'αρέσει η Σαουδική Αραβία; (εξέχων σύμμαχος των ΗΠΑ)


από που προκύπτει αυτό;

----------


## raspoutiv

> από που προκύπτει αυτό;


επικαλέστηκες την αυστηρή ποινή που θα χε σε σκληρή ισλαμική χώρα. τους θεωρείς πρότυπο;

----------


## apnet

Τα ιερά και τα όσια των μουσουλμάνων δεν τα πληρώνουμε. Δεν πληρώνουμε για παράδειγμα τον μισθό του ιμάμη... ούτε χαρτζιλικώνουμε τους κατά τόπους μεσίτες του θεού... Το αν θα χτιστεί ένα τζαμί για να εξασκούν τα θρησκευτικά τους καθήκοντα (άσχετα με το πόσο γέλιο μου προκαλεί αυτό) είναι άλλο θέμα. Κι άσχετα με το αν διαφωνεί ή όχι κανείς ακόμα και με αυτό, τουλάχιστον δεν γίνεται εσαεί.

Τα ιερά και τα όσιά τους να τα πληρώνουν. Όσο τα πληρώνουμε όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Μήπως ονειρεύονται μερικοί την επαναφορά της ιεράς εξέτασης για να εξαλειφθεί ο εχθρός; Ας καθαρίσουν πρώτα τις βρωμιές τους και στέλνουν μετά κόσμο στα δικαστήρια για λιγότερο σοβαρά πράγματα από εκείνα τα οποία οι ίδιοι καλύπτουν. Προσβάλλονται τα ιερά και τα όσια των απογόνων εκείνων που έκαψαν εκατομμύρια. Έχουμε χάσει κάθε έννοια λογικής.

----------


## derma

Άραγε τι είναι ποιο αμαρτία να βρίσεις η να μοιχεύσεις άραγε  η εντολή  ου μοιχεύσεις έχει καταργηθεί και από τον θεό  

http://tvxs.gr/news/%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1

αραγε τα παρακάτω τα γνωρίζουν η της εκκλησιάς και αυτή που υποτίθεται υπηρετούν την δικαιοσύνη η νομίζουν ότι είναι υπεράνω του θεού και τον νόμο του

Τι λέει ο Λόγος Του Θεού - Εκδίκηση: Σε ποιον ανήκει και γιατί; 
Εκδίκηση: Σε ποιον ανήκει και γιατί; 
Μη εκδικήτε εαυτούς, αγαπητοί... 

Το ρήμα «εκδικούμαι» σημαίνει «ανταποδίδω το κακό, την αδικία που μου έκαναν». Η επιθυμία για εκδίκηση είναι ένα «φυσιολογικό» συναίσθημα που γεννιέται στον («φυσικό») άνθρωπο επειδή με τον τρόπο αυτό νοιώθει ότι αποδίδει δικαιοσύνη και διορθώνει ένα κακό που έγινε. Ο Λόγος του Θεού όμως δίνει ξεκάθαρη οδηγία στο χριστιανό αναφορικά με το θέμα αυτό. 
Διαβάζουμε σχετικά στην Καινή Διαθήκη, «Μη εκδικήτε εαυτούς, αγαπητοί, αλλά δότε τόπον τη οργή• διότι είναι γεγραμμένον εις εμέ ανήκει η εκδίκησις, εγώ θέλω κάμει ανταπόδοσιν, λέγει Κύριος.» (Ρωμαίους 12:19, Εβραίους 10:30) αλλά και στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη, «Δεν θέλεις εκδικείσθαι ουδέ θέλεις μνησικακεί κατά των υιών του λαού σου» (Λευιτικόν 19:18α) και «Εις εμέ ανήκει η εκδίκησις και η ανταπόδοσις.» (Δευτερονόμιον 32:35) 
Η προσπάθεια του χριστιανού να πάρει την εκδίκηση στα χέρια του, δεν είναι ποτέ σύμφωνη με το θέλημα του Θεού. 
Πρώτα από όλα, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αποδώσει ο ίδιος δικαιοσύνη για το κακό που συμβαίνει. Ο λόγος είναι επειδή ο άνθρωπος είναι, πρώτος από όλους, ο ίδιος μέτοχος στο κακό που συμβαίνει γύρω του. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε κάνει και κάνουμε πολλά λάθη για τα οποία δεν έχουμε λάβει την ίση ανταπόδοση, και για αυτό θεωρούμε ότι «δεν πιαστήκαμε». Ο Θεός όμως δεν τα ξεχνά. Γι αυτό και φροντίζει να μας φέρνει στη θέση που έφερε και τους Γραμματείς και τους Φαρισαίους όταν έσπευσαν με προθυμία να εκδικηθούν την «επ' αυτοφόρω μηχευομένη». Ο Ιησούς Χριστός, λέγοντάς τους, «Όστις από σας είναι αναμάρτητος, πρώτος ας ρίψη τον λίθον επ' αυτήν.» (Ιωάννης 8:7β), τους αφαιρεί κάθε δικαίωμα για συμμετοχή στη διαδικασία απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης. 
Έπειτα, είναι σαφές ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν ξέρει πώς να εκδικείται και αυτό είναι φανερό γιατί η προσπάθεια του ανθρώπου να εκδικηθεί, οδηγεί μόνο σε κλιμάκωση του κακού και της αδικίας και ποτέ σε αποκατάσταση. 
Στα εδάφια που εξετάζουμε, η Γραφή μας αναφέρει δύο λόγους για τους οποίους δεν πρέπει να εκδικούμαστε. «Μη εκδικήτε εαυτούς, αγαπητοί,...» (Ρωμαίους 12:19α): 
1) «...αλλά δότε τόπον τη οργή...» (Ρωμαίους 12:19β). Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι επειδή ο Θεός έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες για απόδοση δικαιοσύνης και πρέπει να «αφήσουμε χώρο» στoν Ίδιο να εκτελέσει το θέλημά Του. «Δίνω τόπο σε κάποιον ή σε κάτι», σημαίνει «επιτρέπω, δίνω δικαίωμα στον κάποιον ή στο κάτι, να εμπλακεί και να έχει λόγο σε θέματα που με αφορούν. (Βλ. σχετικά και Εφεσίους 4:27). Ο Ιησούς Χριστός είπε ότι ο ίδιος Θεός αναλαμβάνει να «...κάμει την εκδίκησιν των εκλεκτών αυτού... σας λέγω ότι θέλει κάμει την εκδίκησιν αυτών ταχέως» (Λουκάς 18:7-8). Στο βιβλίο του προφήτη Ησαΐα διαβάζουμε «Είπατε προς τους πεφοβισμένους την καρδίαν, Ισχύσατε, μη φοβείσθε ιδού, ο Θεός σας θέλει ελθεί μετ' εκδικήσεως, ο Θεός μετά ανταποδόσεως•αυτός θέλει ελθεί και θέλει σας σώσει.» (Ησαΐας 35:4) 
2) «...διότι είναι γεγραμμένον εις εμέ ανήκει η εκδίκησις, εγώ θέλω κάμει ανταπόδοσιν, λέγει Κύριος» (Ρωμαίους 12:19γ). Ο δεύτερος λόγος για τον οποίο δεν πρέπει να εκδικούμαστε είναι επειδή ο Θεός λέει ότι η εκδίκηση ανήκει μόνο σε Εκείνον. Μόνο ο Θεός είναι ικανός να εκδικηθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε η ανταπόδοση να γίνει σε όποιον και όπως πρέπει, με δικαιοσύνη. Ακόμη, μόνο ο Θεός ξέρει πώς ακριβώς να εκδικείται και να ανταποδίδει, με απώτερο σκοπό -αν είναι δυνατόν- τη λύτρωση και τη διόρθωση αυτού που έκανε την αδικία και όχι την οριστική καταστροφή και απώλειά του. Μόνο ο Θεός είναι ικανός να συνυφαίνει τη συγχώρεση με την εκδίκηση: «Κύριε Θεέ ημών, συ εισήκουες αυτών έγεινας εις αυτούς Θεός συγχωρητικός, πλην και εκδικητής διά τας πράξεις αυτών.» (Ψαλμοί 99:8) 
Ο άνθρωπος συνήθως είναι απρόθυμος να αναθέσει την εκδίκηση στο Θεό, επειδή η κακία του ανθρώπου δεν επιθυμεί τη διόρθωση και την ευλογία αυτού που τον έβλαψε αλλά μόνο την άμεση και παραδειγματική τιμωρία του. Παράδειγμα έχουμε στη Γραφή τον Προφήτη Ιωνά, ο οποίος, σε μια στιγμή αδυναμίας του, δεν ήταν διατεθειμένος να συμμετάσχει στο σχέδιο του Θεού να δώσει μια τελευταία ευκαιρία για να μην καταστραφεί ολοσχερώς μια ολόκληρη πόλη (Νινευή) και όλοι οι κατοικούντες σε αυτή• «και μετεμελήθη ο Θεός περί του κακού, το οποίον είπε να κάμη εις αυτούς• και δεν έκαμεν αυτό. Και ελυπήθη ο Ιωνάς λύπην μεγάλην και ηγανάκτησε.» (Ιωνάς 3:10β-4:1) 
Ο Θεός όμως λέει στους χριστιανούς, «Εις μηδένα μη ανταποδίδετε κακόν αντί κακού• προνοείτε τα καλά ενώπιον πάντων ανθρώπων.» (Ρωμαίους 12:17)

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα ιερά και τα όσια των μουσουλμάνων δεν τα πληρώνουμε. Δεν πληρώνουμε για παράδειγμα τον μισθό του ιμάμη... ούτε χαρτζιλικώνουμε τους κατά τόπους μεσίτες του θεού... Το αν θα χτιστεί ένα τζαμί για να εξασκούν τα θρησκευτικά τους καθήκοντα (άσχετα με το πόσο γέλιο μου προκαλεί αυτό) είναι άλλο θέμα. Κι άσχετα με το αν διαφωνεί ή όχι κανείς ακόμα και με αυτό, τουλάχιστον δεν γίνεται εσαεί.
> 
> Τα ιερά και τα όσιά τους να τα πληρώνουν. Όσο τα πληρώνουμε όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Μήπως ονειρεύονται μερικοί την επαναφορά της ιεράς εξέτασης για να εξαλειφθεί ο εχθρός; Ας καθαρίσουν πρώτα τις βρωμιές τους και στέλνουν μετά κόσμο στα δικαστήρια για λιγότερο σοβαρά πράγματα από εκείνα τα οποία οι ίδιοι καλύπτουν. Προσβάλλονται τα ιερά και τα όσια των απογόνων εκείνων που έκαψαν εκατομμύρια. Έχουμε χάσει κάθε έννοια λογικής.


Αριστο post.  :One thumb up:

----------


## wnet

> επικαλέστηκες την αυστηρή ποινή που θα χε σε σκληρή ισλαμική χώρα. τους θεωρείς πρότυπο;


ναι, προς αποφυγή

----------


## kontinos

*Spoiler:*







> Άραγε τι είναι ποιο αμαρτία να βρίσεις η να μοιχεύσεις άραγε  η εντολή  ου μοιχεύσεις έχει καταργηθεί και από τον θεό  
> 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1
> 
> αραγε τα παρακάτω τα γνωρίζουν η της εκκλησιάς και αυτή που υποτίθεται υπηρετούν την δικαιοσύνη η νομίζουν ότι είναι υπεράνω του θεού και τον νόμο του
> 
> Τι λέει ο Λόγος Του Θεού - Εκδίκηση: Σε ποιον ανήκει και γιατί; 
> Εκδίκηση: Σε ποιον ανήκει και γιατί; 
> Μη εκδικήτε εαυτούς, αγαπητοί... 
> ...







Νταλαρα εσυ? Οπως και να εχει, ο δικηγορος του μαλλον ειναι αχρηστος, η αποφαση ειναι προσβλητικη τοσο για το δικαστικο σωμα οσο και για ενα κρατος δικαιου, και τελικα μηπως να χωριζαμε τα τσανακια μας με την εκκλησια? Ελεος δηλαδη, θα ασχολουμαστε με το πιο αντιπαραγωγικο και αχρηστο κομματι της κοινωνιας μας. Διοτι ας μας πει καποιος τι ξοδευει το κρατος τοσο σε μισθους και συνταξεις κληρικων οσο και σε φοροαπαλλαγες θρησκευτικων οργανισμων και του θρησκευτικου αυτου μορφωματος εν γενει να ξερουμε τι θα διαλλεξουμε, παπαδες η ιατρους.

----------


## Revolution

> και τελικα μηπως να χωριζαμε τα τσανακια μας με την εκκλησια? Ελεος δηλαδη, θα ασχολουμαστε με το πιο αντιπαραγωγικο και αχρηστο κομματι της κοινωνιας μας. Διοτι ας μας πει καποιος τι ξοδευει το κρατος τοσο σε μισθους και συνταξεις κληρικων οσο και σε φοροαπαλλαγες θρησκευτικων οργανισμων και του θρησκευτικου αυτου μορφωματος εν γενει να ξερουμε τι θα διαλλεξουμε, παπαδες η ιατρους.


Τέτοια λες και θα καείς στην κόλαση.

----------


## wnet

> και τελικα μηπως να χωριζαμε τα τσανακια μας με την εκκλησια? Ελεος δηλαδη, θα ασχολουμαστε με το πιο αντιπαραγωγικο και αχρηστο κομματι της κοινωνιας μας. Διοτι ας μας πει καποιος τι ξοδευει το κρατος τοσο σε μισθους και συνταξεις κληρικων οσο και σε φοροαπαλλαγες θρησκευτικων οργανισμων και του θρησκευτικου αυτου μορφωματος εν γενει να ξερουμε τι θα διαλλεξουμε, παπαδες η ιατρους.


παρόλο που υπερασπίζομαι τη θρησκεία (όχι τους παπάδες) δε διαφωνώ καθόλου με το παραπάνω..... 
να διαχωριστούν και ο καθένας να κάνει το κουμάντο του.....

μάλιστα να γίνει ακόμα πιο πολύ, πλήρης διαχωρισμός και όχι μόνο στα οικονομικά...
ενα παράδειγμα:
τι εχουμε τώρα; Χριστούγεννα.... χμμμμ Χριστιανική εορτή, άδεια μόνο σε όποιον δηλώνει Χριστιανός για να εξασκήσει τα θρησκευτικά του καθήκοντα.
Είσαι μουσουλμάνος; δεν έχεις καμια δουλειά για άδεια τα Χριστούγεννα, θα πάρεις όταν έχεις τις δικές σου εορτές..... 
Δηλώνεις άθεος;; οκ, και συ δικαιούσαι άδεια λοιπόν, να βρούμε μια βδομάδα και για σένα...

----------


## 21706

> τι εχουμε τώρα; Χριστούγεννα.... χμμμμ Χριστιανική εορτή, άδεια μόνο σε όποιον δηλώνει Χριστιανός για να εξασκήσει τα θρησκευτικά του καθήκοντα.
> Είσαι μουσουλμάνος; δεν έχεις καμια δουλειά για άδεια τα Χριστούγεννα, θα πάρεις όταν έχεις τις δικές σου εορτές..... 
> Δηλώνεις άθεος;; οκ, και συ δικαιούσαι άδεια λοιπόν, να βρούμε μια βδομάδα και για σένα...


Διόρθωση:

Τι εχουμε τώρα; 25 Δεκεμβρίου.... άδεια σε όλους

Είσαι μουσουλμάνος; άδεια στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου όπως όλοι

Δηλώνεις άθεος; άδεια στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου όπως όλοι

----------


## tzelen

Αυτό μου θύμησε την ατάκα _I tried atheism once, but didn't like their holidays_  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> τι εχουμε τώρα; Χριστούγεννα.... χμμμμ Χριστιανική εορτή, άδεια μόνο σε όποιον δηλώνει Χριστιανός για να εξασκήσει τα θρησκευτικά του καθήκοντα.
> Είσαι μουσουλμάνος; δεν έχεις καμια δουλειά για άδεια τα Χριστούγεννα, θα πάρεις όταν έχεις τις δικές σου εορτές..... 
> Δηλώνεις άθεος;; οκ, και συ δικαιούσαι άδεια λοιπόν, να βρούμε μια βδομάδα και για σένα...


Καρα-άσχετο με το θέμα αλλά οι αργίες αυτές είναι ακριβώς αυτό δλδ *δημόσιες* αργίες και όχι χριστιανικές ή άλλες γιορτές. Οι δημόσιες αργίες ορίζονται προφανώς κατά τα εκάστοτε πολιτιστικά και άλλα πρότυπα μιας κοινωνίας όμως ΔΕΝ είναι (πλέον) θρησκευτικές αργίες (τουλάχιστον εκτός ΤαλιμπανοΕλλάδας) και για τον λόγο αυτό δεν επιβάλλεται η προσέλευση σε ναούς των εκάστοτε αργούντων. 

Ναι, δυστυχώς για έναν μουσουλμάνο, δεν είναι δημόσια αργία η Ημέρα Μανσούρ αλλά δικαιούται να πάρει την ημέρα off. Σε κάποιες εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό κανείς μπορεί να "δουλέψει" τα Χριστούγεννα κατόπιν συμφωνίας και να κάνει τράμπα την αργία σε άλλη μέρα.

Αλλά, όλα αυτά λαμβάνουν χώρα σε εκκοσμικευμένες κοινωνίες όπου δεν παρεισφρύει θεωρητικά η θρησκεία σε αργίες.

Τι σχέση όμως έχουν με το θέμα εδώ δεν βλέπω και η συζήτηση πλέον δραματικά έχει πάει σε παντελώς ασύνδετα πράγματα

----------


## wnet

ναι όντως είναι άσχετο.... αλλά εδώ και πολλάααααα Post......

----------


## yiapap

Aκόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο της διαφωνίας.

Εδώ δε μιλάμε για το αν ο Χριστιανισμός είναι καλός ή κακός. Ούτε αν οι μουσουλμάνοι σωστά τα σπάσανε ή σωστά κυνηγάνε τον Δανό σκιτσογράφο (και τόσους άλλους!).

Εδώ μιλάμε για το ότι το Ελληνικό Κράτος και η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη αποφάσισαν να επιβάλλουν ποινή εκ μέρους του χριστεπώνυμου πλήθους. Το ίδιο ακριβώς θα συζητούσαμε αν οι Δανοί επέβαλαν ποινή 10 μηνών στον σκιτσογράφο ή αν οι Αμερικάνοι φυλάκιζαν τον απαράδεκτο που έκανε το γελοίο βίντεο για τον Μωάμεθ. Εκεί όμως *δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο!* Και όπως ξαναείπαμε παραδείγματα τέτοιων διώξεων ανήκουν σε χώρες τις οποίες ορθά καταδικάζουμε!
Το

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Aκόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο της διαφωνίας.
> 
> Εδώ δε μιλάμε για το αν ο Χριστιανισμός είναι καλός ή κακός. Ούτε αν οι μουσουλμάνοι σωστά τα σπάσανε ή σωστά κυνηγάνε τον Δανό σκιτσογράφο (και τόσους άλλους!).
> 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για το ότι το Ελληνικό Κράτος και η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη αποφάσισαν να επιβάλλουν ποινή εκ μέρους του χριστεπώνυμου πλήθους. Το ίδιο ακριβώς θα συζητούσαμε αν οι Δανοί επέβαλαν ποινή 10 μηνών στον σκιτσογράφο ή αν οι Αμερικάνοι φυλάκιζαν τον απαράδεκτο που έκανε το γελοίο βίντεο για τον Μωάμεθ. Εκεί όμως *δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο!* Και όπως ξαναείπαμε παραδείγματα τέτοιων διώξεων ανήκουν σε χώρες τις οποίες ορθά καταδικάζουμε!
> Το


Το... ;;; 


*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:

----------


## apnet

Εγώ πάντως κατάλαβα ότι το αντικείμενο διαφωνίας είναι το κατά πόσον είναι δίκαιες/δικαιολογημένες τέτοιες διώξεις και κατά πόσο λογικό είναι να τάσσεται κανείς υπέρ όταν γνωρίζουμε τους... εκπροσώπους των ιερών και των οσίων που δεν έχουν ιερό και όσιο.

----------


## yiapap

> Το... ;;; 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


*Το* be continued...  :Laughing:

----------


## tzelen

https://www.facebook.com/petrosgaitanos

Enjoy ultimate trolling. Αν σας προσβάλλει και αυτό, υπάρχουν λύσεις (πχ τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο, λοβοτομή κτλ)

----------


## badweed

> https://www.facebook.com/petrosgaitanos
> 
> Enjoy ultimate trolling. Αν σας προσβάλλει και αυτό, υπάρχουν λύσεις (πχ τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο, λοβοτομή κτλ)


ωραια τα λεει , δεν το περιμενα .

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> https://www.facebook.com/petrosgaitanos
> 
> Enjoy ultimate trolling. Αν σας προσβάλλει και αυτό, υπάρχουν λύσεις (πχ τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο, λοβοτομή κτλ)


 :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## Anasazi

> https://www.facebook.com/petrosgaitanos
> 
> Enjoy ultimate trolling. Αν σας προσβάλλει και αυτό, υπάρχουν λύσεις (πχ τακτική επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο, λοβοτομή κτλ)


Νταξει,εκει που λεει " Οι αλλες ειπαν ενα ψαλμο στα γρηγορα για να ξεμπερδευουν κι εγω εψαλα ποση ωρα.... " κοντεψε να εκραγει το κεφαλι μου απο τα γελια....

----------


## Revolution

O τύπος που το έχει φτιάξει αυτό είναι απο τα πλέον επιτυχημένα troll του διαδικτύου πραγματικά εξαιρετική τρολο-δουλειά και απορώ πως δεν του έχουν κλείσει το account ακόμα.

----------


## Anasazi

Γραφει στο Description στα αγγλικα οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον Πετρο Γαϊτανο αλλα που να το αντιληφθει ο Ελ-ληνας....!

----------


## Revolution

To θέμα είναι ότι χρησιμοποιεί φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## GetRid

Μα είναι να μην τους σατιρίσεις;

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...rifasiko-reyma

Παράνοια ο "άγιος". Δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Την άλλη φορά που θα είσαι πάνω από την κάλπη, κάνε και το σταυρό σου μπας και σου έρθει η φώτιση, μη ψηφίσεις κανέναν που λέει "δεν πιστεύω" (χειροκρότημα)

----------


## konenas

Το κατά πόσο έχει ο καθένας αυτό που λέμε θρησκευτικότητα εξαρτάται πρώτα από την εκπαίδευση και μετά από τον βαθμό ευφυίας του.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια πάντα οι ωφελιμιστές.

"Religion is an insult to human dignity. With or without it you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion." Steven Weinberg

Η περίπτωσή μας όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με την θρησκευτικότητα αλλά με την ελευθερία λόγου.
Άλλο το να καταδικάζεις κάποιον επειδή έκανε κάτι μεμπτό και άλλο να τον καταδικάζεις επειδή δεν σου αρέσει τι είπε.

----------


## Zus

Πατάκι του ΙΚΕΑ προκαλεί αντιδράσεις

----------


## PopManiac

> Πατάκι του ΙΚΕΑ προκαλεί αντιδράσεις


Masturbation goes cloud  :Thumb down:

----------


## badweed

> Πατάκι του ΙΚΕΑ προκαλεί αντιδράσεις


μπραβο τους , αντε τους ευχομαι αναλογες επιτυχιες και σε ολες διασταυρωσεις .

----------


## alekan

Για τρολιά μου κάνει, και τσιμπάνε οι ΓΟΧ ταλιμπάν.

----------


## BigBlack

> Για τρολιά μου κάνει, και τσιμπάνε οι ΓΟΧ ταλιμπάν.


Είναι ολοφάνερη τρολιά.

----------


## apnet

Τι είναι ΓΟΧ;

----------


## HackFreak

> Τι είναι ΓΟΧ;


Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ. Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

----------


## eqvus

Γνησίοι Ορθοδόξοι Χριστιανοι ... λέω τώρα.

----------


## fandre

Με τι ασχολείται ο κόσμος!
Με έναν πυροβολημένο που δεν είχε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνει και έκανε "χιούμορ" στο fb.
Και καλά το ψώνιο, ψώνιο είναι δικαιολογείται.
Αλλά να ασχολούνται τώρα οι αρχές, η αστυνομία,  δικαστές, δικηγόροι έξοδα για δικαστήρια, 
τα πολιτικά κόμματα, οι χριστιανοί και οι αντιχριστιανοί, με ένα ψώνιο για μήνες αυτό που το πάς;
Μήπως έχει λαλήσει εντελώς ο κόσμος και ασχολείται με πυροβολημένους 
για να ξεχάσει τα τόσα σοβαρά προβλήματα και τα τραγικά αδιέξοδα που τον βασανίζουν;
Τι να πω, ξέρω κι εγώ;

----------


## alekan

> Τι είναι ΓΟΧ;





> Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ. Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


Αυτό.



> Γνησίοι Ορθοδόξοι Χριστιανοι ... λέω τώρα.


.

----------


## cranky

> Γνησίοι Ορθοδόξοι Χριστιανοι ...


Έτσι αυτοαποκαλούνται οι παλαιοημερολογίτες.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αλλά να ασχολούνται τώρα οι αρχές, η αστυνομία,  δικαστές, δικηγόροι έξοδα για δικαστήρια, 
> τα πολιτικά κόμματα, οι χριστιανοί και οι αντιχριστιανοί, με ένα ψώνιο για μήνες αυτό που το πάς;


Δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες δεν είναι πυροβολημένοι αλλά ο Λοΐζος είναι!

----------


## 21706

Αυτοί είναι ψεκασμένοι!

----------


## Zus

> Δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες δεν είναι πυροβολημένοι αλλά ο Λοΐζος είναι!


Με πρόλαβες  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

Εδώ ρε παιδιά υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις πριν από χρόνια για τα μποτάκια Timberland, γιατί οι σόλες είχαν σχήμα σταυρού



 :Facepalm: 

- - - Updated - - -

Bonus

----------


## raspoutiv

το θυμάμαι αυτό. και κοιτιόμασταν όλοι στο σχολείο να δούμε ποιος έχει σταυρούς από κάτω να του την πούμε, να φάει και καμια μιας που ναι αντίχριστος
ωραίες αρχές μας δίνανε...

----------


## Anasazi

> το θυμάμαι αυτό. και κοιτιόμασταν όλοι στο σχολείο να δούμε ποιος έχει σταυρούς από κάτω να του την πούμε, να φάει και καμια μιας που ναι αντίχριστος
> ωραίες αρχές μας δίνανε...


Εγω διαβαζα σε ενα διαλειμμα στο Γυμνασιο Metal Hammer και μου ειπε μια καθηγητρια οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα και πρεπει να παει η μανα μου σε γιατρο....

Live your myth in Greece.

----------


## HackFreak

> Εγω διαβαζα σε ενα διαλειμμα στο Γυμνασιο Metal Hammer και μου ειπε μια καθηγητρια οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα και πρεπει να παει η μανα μου σε γιατρο....
> 
> Live your myth in Greece.




Off Topic


		Να υποθέσω μέσα στα 90s έγινε αυτό;

----------


## Anasazi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να υποθέσω μέσα στα 90s έγινε αυτό;


Ναι,το 1998.

----------


## derma

Και αυτοί που βάζουν πλακάκια στα σπίτια χρησιμοποιούν σταυρούς ανάμεσα στους αρμούς θα πρέπει να διωχθούν ποινικα και οι πλακατζήδες  :Cool:

----------


## xhaos

> Εγω διαβαζα σε ενα διαλειμμα στο Γυμνασιο Metal Hammer και μου ειπε μια καθηγητρια οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα και πρεπει να παει η μανα μου σε γιατρο....
> 
> Live your myth in Greece.


Είχε δίκιο η καθηγήτρια. Ήταν άθλιο το M&H
 :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Εγω διαβαζα σε ενα διαλειμμα στο Γυμνασιο Metal Hammer και μου ειπε μια καθηγητρια οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα και πρεπει να παει η μανα μου σε γιατρο....
> 
> Live your myth in Greece.


Εξαρτάται από το τεύχος. Αν είχε αφιέρωμα στους Μετάλικα, ναι, είχε δίκιο η καθηγήτρια  :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth: 
 :Razz:

----------


## Anasazi

> Εξαρτάται από το τεύχος. Αν είχε αφιέρωμα στους Μετάλικα, ναι, είχε δίκιο η καθηγήτρια


Ειχε στο εξωφυλλο τους Gamma Ray....ακομα το θυμαμαι! 

Α,το καλυτερο....ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΣΚΙΣΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ!!!

----------


## apnet

Αφού δεν στο... έκαψε...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ειχε στο εξωφυλλο τους Gamma Ray....ακομα το θυμαμαι! 
> 
> Α,το καλυτερο....ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΣΚΙΣΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ!!!


θα μπορούσε να σου κρεμάσει και ταμπελάκι τεντυμπόης
ειδικά αν φόραγες τίποτα σκισμένα, είχες μαλλούρα, μπλούζα με νεκροκεφαλές ή αν πασπάτευες καμια τσούπα
απεξατάμην το Σατανά

----------


## Anasazi

> θα μπορούσε να σου κρεμάσει και ταμπελάκι τεντυμπόης
> ειδικά αν φόραγες τίποτα σκισμένα, είχες μαλλούρα, μπλούζα με νεκροκεφαλές ή αν πασπάτευες καμια τσούπα
> απεξατάμην το Σατανά


Καμια σχεση....κοντο μαλλι και φορουσα και γυαλια!

Φαντασου να ημουν ολα αυτα που ειπες,δηλαδη....θα μαζευοταν οχλος με πυρσους και τσουγκρανες και θα με λιθοβολουσε  :Laughing:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Καμια σχεση....κοντο μαλλι και φορουσα και γυαλια!
> 
> Φαντασου να ημουν ολα αυτα που ειπες,δηλαδη....θα μαζευοταν οχλος με πυρσους και τσουγκρανες και θα με λιθοβολουσε


προσπάθησε να σε προλάβει η έρμη, να μείνεις μακριά απ τα μέταλ για να σωθείς
μακριά κι απ το furby, εντολή Σαμαρά

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Πλάκα πλάκα αν αυτός ο furby έχει μέσα του όλα αυτά που λέει ο παπάς, πρέπει να Γ@Μ@ΕΙ!

----------


## Burning Skies



----------


## orck

> 


Μα που τους βρισκουν αυτους τους αστειατορες στο "comedy" lab; 
Αντε καλη ανασταση χριστιανοι  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## fandre

> Δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερες δεν είναι πυροβολημένοι αλλά ο Λοΐζος είναι!


Όλους αυτούς που ασχολούνται στα σοβαρά με ένα ψώνιο σχολίασα αρνητικά κυρίως.
Το ότι ο πως τον είπες "Λοΐζος" είναι προβληματικό άτομο δεν το συζητάμε κάν.
Το παιδάκι έχει προβλήματα ψυχολογικά αι απωθημένα στα σίγουρα.
Και καθόλου απίθανο να χρειάζεται και υποστήριξη.
Ένας άθεος, από πεποίθηση άθεος, είναι καθόλα σεβαστό πρόσωπο.
Δεν πιστεύει σε τίποτε, "τι παραμύθια είναι αυτα;" σου λέει, και δεν ασχολείται περαιτέρω.
Όταν όμως κάποιος όχι μόνον δεν ασχολείται με αυτά που δεν πιστεύει
αλλά κάνει το παν για να προκαλέσει την προσοχή του κόσμου πάνω του
προσβάλλοντας εν επιγνώσει του (αν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένα ψώνιο έχει επίγνωση)
την πίστη εκατομμυρίων συνανθρώπων του είναι σίγουρο ότι κάτι δεν παέι καλά με τον ψυχισμό του.
Είναι ένα άρρωστο παιδί που χρειάζεται φροντίδα.
Και ο Κατράκης ήταν άθεος αλλά ποτέ δεν πρόσβαλε αυτούς που πίστευαν.

Είναι επίσης απορίας άξιο το ότι όλοι όσοι προσβάλλουν το θρήσκευμα στην Ελλάδα ειδικά
δεν προσβάλλουν ποτέ τους μουσουλμάνους, ούτε την πίστη των μουσουλμάνων αλλά μόνον των χριστιανών.
Αν υποθέσουμε τώρα για χάρη της συζήτησης ότι ο τύπος δεν είναι ψώνιο και δεν είναι άρρωστος
τότε ας τολμήσει να προσβάλλει τον Μωάμεθ με ανάλογες "καλλιτεχνικές δημιουργίες" στο fb.
 Ή για να το πώς καλύτερα ας τολμήσει να προσβάλει κ α ί τον Μωάμεθα παράλληλα.
Εκεί όμως γνωρίζει πως δεν θα γνωρίσει μόνον την κατακραυγή κάποιων φανατικών
αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα γνωρίσει τον τελετουργικό αποκεφαλισμό των τζιχαντιστών.
Και κλάνει μέντες όπως και πολλοί άλλοι όχι άθεοι αλλά προκλητικά και αρρωστημένα αντιχριστιανοί
(έχει διαφορά το "άθεος" με το "αντιχριστιανός") που προσβάλουν την πίστη μόνον των χριστιανών
εκμεταλλευόμενοι το  μικρό ρίσκο που έχει για την ζωή τους αυτή η προσβολή.
Είναι δηλαδή θρασύδειλοι.

----------


## xhaos

Μάλιστα... Δηλαδή γιά εσένα είναι δικαιολογία το: μα ο Χ έκλεψε περισσότερο. Οτι υπάρχουν πιο Ταλιμπάν δεν είναι ούτε δικαιολογία ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## fandre

> Μάλιστα...
>  Δηλαδή γιά εσένα είναι δικαιολογία το: μα ο Χ έκλεψε περισσότερο. Οτι 
> υπάρχουν πιο Ταλιμπάν δεν είναι ούτε δικαιολογία ούτε τίποτα.


Δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να πιστεύει ή να μην πιστεύει το οτιδήποτε θέλει.
Υποχρέωση όμως του καθενός είναι να σέβεται την πίστη ή την απιστία ή την αθεία του κάθε συνανθρώπου του.
Όταν δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός στην διαφορετικότητα αλλά προκλητική συμπεριφορά αυτό οδηγεί σε ακρότητες.
Αυτό νομίζω προσπαθεί να διασφαλίσει  ο νομοθέτης με τον νόμο περί εξύβρισης θρησκεύματος ή όπως το λένε.
Την αρμονική συνύπαρξης των μελών της κοινωνίας και τον σεβασμό της διαφορετικότητας.
Όποιος δεν σέβεται την διαφορετικότητα του άλλου, την όποια διαφορετικότητα, είναι ρατσιστής.
Και ή δεν στέκει και τόσο στα καλά του ή πάει γυρεύοντας για φασαρίες, για να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα.
Κανένα από αυτά τα δύο δεν δείχνουν υγιή συμπεριφορά προς τον συνάνθρωπό σου, προς τον συμπολίτη  σου.
Φαντάζομαι πως και ένας άθεος δεν θα ήθελε να διασύρεται η αθεία του με δήθεν "καλλιτεχνικές δημιουργίες" στο fb
που να τον παρουσιάζουν σαν μαϊμού ή σαν πίθηκο, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## xhaos

> Την αρμονική συνύπαρξης των μελών της κοινωνίας και τον σεβασμό της διαφορετικότητας.
> Όποιος δεν σέβεται την διαφορετικότητα του άλλου, την όποια διαφορετικότητα, είναι ρατσιστής.


ναι αυτό είναι που χαρακτηρίζει τον πειραιως, τον αμβροσιο και τους άλλους "πατέρες", ο σεβασμός στη διαφορετικότητα....





> Φαντάζομαι πως και ένας άθεος δεν θα ήθελε να διασύρεται η αθεία του με δήθεν "καλλιτεχνικές δημιουργίες" στο fb
> που να τον παρουσιάζουν σαν μαϊμού ή σαν πίθηκο, έτσι δεν είναι;


μα πως θα θίξεις κάτι που δεν υπάρχει;;;;;;;;

----------


## Helix

> ναι αυτό είναι που χαρακτηρίζει τον πειραιως, τον αμβροσιο και τους άλλους "πατέρες", ο σεβασμός στη διαφορετικότητα....


Κακά παραδείγματα υπάρχουν παντού. Εκτός κι αν υποννοείς ότι στο σύνολο των άθεων δεν θα βρείς ούτε για δείγμα δολοφόνους, κλέφτες, βιαστές, παιδεραστές κτλ. Αυτό όμως δεν σου δίνει την ελευθερία να προσβάλεις μία ολόκληρη κοινότητα ανθρώπων επειδή ανάμεσα της κυκλοφορούν "μαύρα πρόβατα".




> μα πως θα θίξεις κάτι που δεν υπάρχει;;;;;;;;


Βλέπεις που προσπαθείς υποσυνείδητα να περάσεις την άποψη σου; Για κάθε ένα από εσάς που στηρίζει ότι "δεν υπάρχει" θα υπάρχει πάντα κι ένας που θα στηρίζει ότι "υπάρχει". Όταν προσπαθείς να περάσεις (να επιβάλλεις πιο σωστά) de facto την άποψη του "δεν υπάρχει", τότε γίνεσαι ο πρώτος που παραβαίνει τον κανόνα που εσύ ο ίδιος ανέφερες λίγο πιο πάνω (ο σεβασμός στην διαφορετικότητα).

----------


## hemlock

> Κακά παραδείγματα υπάρχουν παντού. Εκτός κι αν υποννοείς ότι στο σύνολο των άθεων δεν θα βρείς ούτε για δείγμα δολοφόνους, κλέφτες, βιαστές, παιδεραστές κτλ. Αυτό όμως δεν σου δίνει την ελευθερία να προσβάλεις μία ολόκληρη κοινότητα ανθρώπων επειδή ανάμεσα της κυκλοφορούν "μαύρα πρόβατα".


Το αντίθετο...Οτι στους "κόλπους" των εκκλησιών υπάρχουν παιδεραστές, που είναι επιμελώς κρυμένοι κάτω απο το πατάκι του ΙΚΕΑ.

----------


## Helix

> Το αντίθετο...Οτι στους "κόλπους" των εκκλησιών υπάρχουν παιδεραστές, που είναι επιμελώς κρυμένοι κάτω απο το πατάκι του ΙΚΕΑ.


Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις μία κοινότητα που δεν υπάρχει παιδεραστής ούτε για δείγμα; Τόσο άσπηλοι και αμόλυντοι αισθάνεστε εκεί στο "atheia club" που αρνείστε να παραδεχτείτε ότι υπάρχουν ανάμεσα σας παιδεραστές, δολοφόνοι και κάθε άλλο είδος εγκληματία;

----------


## hemlock

> Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις μία κοινότητα που δεν υπάρχει παιδεραστής ούτε για δείγμα; Τόσο άσπηλοι και αμόλυντοι αισθάνεστε εκεί στο "atheia club" που αρνείστε να παραδεχτείτε ότι υπάρχουν ανάμεσα σας παιδεραστές, δολοφόνοι και κάθε άλλο είδος εγκληματία;


Άρνηση ? Καλύτερα να κοιτάξεις στο εσωτερικό της εκκλησίας... :Wink:

----------


## Helix

> Άρνηση ? Καλύτερα να κοιτάξεις στο εσωτερικό της εκκλησίας...


Δεν απάντησες σ' αυτό που σε ρώτησα  :Wink:

----------


## xhaos

> Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις μία κοινότητα που δεν υπάρχει παιδεραστής ούτε για δείγμα; Τόσο άσπηλοι και αμόλυντοι αισθάνεστε εκεί στο "atheia club" που αρνείστε να παραδεχτείτε ότι υπάρχουν ανάμεσα σας παιδεραστές, δολοφόνοι και κάθε άλλο είδος εγκληματία;


να πάλι το ίδιο επιχείρημα: μα και εσείς έχετε κλέφτες (ατυχές το παράδειγμα με την παιδεραστία και καλό θα είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο ελαφρά την καρδία).

Δεδομένο 1) ο Χριστιανισμος βάση του δόγματος του έχει κάποιους κανόνες. π.χ. ο έχων δυο χιτώνες, και γενικά όλη την καινή διαθήκη.
Δεδομένο 2) στο ιερατείο υπάρχουν παραδείγματα που δεν τηρούν τους κανόνες της πίστης τους. (π.χ. δεν μπορείς να φοράς 2 κιλά χρυσό όταν άνθρωποι δίπλα σου δεν έχουν να φάνε γιατί τότε έχεις δυο χιτώνες και είσαι παρτάκιας)

ερώτηση 1: ο θεός γιατί δεν κατακεραυνώνει να πετάξει έξω από τον οίκο του τους φαρισαίους όπως έκανε και ο Χριστός;
ερώτηση 2: από τη στιγμή πού οι ιερείς δεν έχουν φόβο θεού, γιατί να έχω εγώ; μήπως κάτι περισσότερο ξέρουν αυτοι;
ερώτηση 3: από τι στιγμή που η εκκλησία σαν οργανισμός δεν απομακρύνει τα κακός κείμενα της, τι λέει αυτό για την ίδια την εκκλησια;

----------


## hemlock

> Δεν απάντησες σ' αυτό που σε ρώτησα


Να σου απαντήσω αν στην κοινωνία υπάρχουν παιδεραστές, "αδερφές" ή κλέφτες ? Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάω στα αυτονόητα ,νομίζω...Αντίθετα με το εσωτερικό των εκκλησιών που έχουν κουκουλωθεί τόοοοοοοοοοοσα εγκλήματα (αν δεν σου άρεσε το παράδειγμα του παιδεραστή-σκέψου τον αρχικλέφτη Εφραίμ και τον τραγόπαπα Πειραιώς που κάποια στιγμή πέρσι εκβίαζε οτι θα βρεί χρυσόβουλα κλπ μπούρδες που θα λένε οτι όλη η Λαυρεωτική είναι της εκκλησίας)...

----------


## Helix

> να πάλι το ίδιο επιχείρημα: μα και εσείς έχετε κλέφτες (ατυχές το παράδειγμα με την παιδεραστία και καλό θα είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο ελαφρά την καρδία).
> 
> Δεδομένο 1) ο Χριστιανισμος βάση του δόγματος του έχει κάποιους κανόνες. π.χ. ο έχων δυο χιτώνες, και γενικά όλη την καινή διαθήκη.
> Δεδομένο 2) στο ιερατείο υπάρχουν παραδείγματα που δεν τηρούν τους κανόνες της πίστης τους. (π.χ. δεν μπορείς να φοράς 2 κιλά χρυσό όταν άνθρωποι δίπλα σου δεν έχουν να φάνε γιατί τότε έχεις δυο χιτώνες και είσαι παρτάκιας)
> 
> ερώτηση 1: ο θεός γιατί δεν κατακεραυνώνει να πετάξει έξω από τον οίκο του τους φαρισαίους όπως έκανε και ο Χριστός;
> ερώτηση 2: από τη στιγμή πού οι ιερείς δεν έχουν φόβο θεού, γιατί να έχω εγώ; μήπως κάτι περισσότερο ξέρουν αυτοι;
> ερώτηση 3: από τι στιγμή που η εκκλησία σαν οργανισμός δεν απομακρύνει τα κακός κείμενα της, τι λέει αυτό για την ίδια την εκκλησια;


Όλοι οι κλέφτες στα μάτια μου καθάρματα, είναι ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων ή θρησκείας. Μιλάς έμμεσα για διαχωρισμούς, μήπως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα διαχωρισμός δεν είναι; Γιατί σε όλο το νήμα δεν έχει ακουστεί ένα αρνητικό για τους άθεους από τους ίδιους τους άθεους; Εγώ ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι η Εκκλησία έχει στους κόλπους της αποβράσματα που πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν. Η δική σου πρόταση έχει ως εξής: να τιμωρηθούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ όσοι συμμετέχουν στα τεκτενόμενα της Εκκλησίας. Με την λογική αυτή, δηλαδή "πονάει κεφάλι; κόβει κεφάλι", προσωπικά δεν ταυτίζομαι.

----------


## hemlock

> Όλοι οι κλέφτες στα μάτια μου καθάρματα, είναι ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων ή θρησκείας. Μιλάς έμμεσα για διαχωρισμούς, μήπως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα διαχωρισμός δεν είναι; Γιατί σε όλο το νήμα δεν έχει ακουστεί ένα αρνητικό για τους άθεους από τους ίδιους τους άθεους; Εγώ ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι η Εκκλησία έχει στους κόλπους της αποβράσματα που πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν. Η δική σου πρόταση έχει ως εξής: να τιμωρηθούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ όσοι συμμετέχουν στα τεκτενόμενα της Εκκλησίας. Με την λογική αυτή, δηλαδή "πονάει κεφάλι; κόβει κεφάλι", προσωπικά δεν ταυτίζομαι.


Η δική σου πρόταση είναι "αφού δεν συμβαίνουν μέρα μεσημέρι δεν θα πρέπει να ενοχλεί κανέναν"... :Wink:

----------


## xhaos

> Όλοι οι κλέφτες στα μάτια μου καθάρματα, είναι ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων ή θρησκείας. Μιλάς έμμεσα για διαχωρισμούς, μήπως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα διαχωρισμός δεν είναι; Γιατί σε όλο το νήμα δεν έχει ακουστεί ένα αρνητικό για τους άθεους από τους ίδιους τους άθεους; Εγώ ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι η Εκκλησία έχει στους κόλπους της αποβράσματα που πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν. Η δική σου πρόταση έχει ως εξής: να τιμωρηθούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ όσοι συμμετέχουν στα τεκτενόμενα της Εκκλησίας. Με την λογική αυτή, δηλαδή "πονάει κεφάλι; κόβει κεφάλι", προσωπικά δεν ταυτίζομαι.


καθόλου δεν μιλάω για διαχωρισμούς, αυτό που λέω είναι:
1. ότι η υποκρισία περισσεύει στην εκκλησια
2. το δάσκαλε που δίδασκες θα έπρεπε να το έχουν πιο κατά νου όσοι λένε ότι διδάσκουν. 

και να στο κάνω νιανια, αν δεις πόσο σκληρή και συνεχόμενη είναι η νηστεία που επιβάλει η ορθοδοξία, θα δεις ότι δεν μπορεί κανένας να την ακολουθήσει δίχως να είναι αποστεωμένος. τώρα γιατί σχεδόν όλοι οι παπάδες είναι τροφαντοί, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

----------


## Helix

> Να σου απαντήσω αν στην κοινωνία υπάρχουν παιδεραστές, "αδερφές" ή κλέφτες ? Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάω στα αυτονόητα ,νομίζω...Αντίθετα με το εσωτερικό των εκκλησιών που έχουν κουκουλωθεί τόοοοοοοοοοοσα εγκλήματα (αν δεν σου άρεσε το παράδειγμα του παιδεραστή-σκέψου τον αρχικλέφτη Εφραίμ και τον τραγόπαπα Πειραιώς που κάποια στιγμή πέρσι εκβίαζε οτι θα βρεί χρυσόβουλα κλπ μπούρδες που θα λένε οτι όλη η Λαυρεωτική είναι της εκκλησίας)...


Τόοοοοοοοοσα εγκλήματα; Τά 'χεις αριθμήσει και έχεις ήδη διεξάγει δημοσκόπηση για να εξάγεις συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το ποια κοινότητα είναι πιο "καθαρή" από εγκλήμαρα, έτσι;

----------


## GetRid

> Γιατί σε όλο το νήμα δεν έχει ακουστεί ένα αρνητικό για τους άθεους από τους ίδιους τους άθεους; Εγώ ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι η Εκκλησία έχει στους κόλπους της αποβράσματα που πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν


Οι άθεοι δεν επικαλούνται κανένα ηθικό ή αξιακό υπόβαθρο για να υποστηρίξουν την θέση τους. Αντίθετα με την εκκλησία που ενώ διακηρύσσει σε όλους τους τόνους την ηθική, πολλά από τα μέλη της πιάνονται μονίμως με τα ράσα κατεβασμένα.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Οι άθεοι δεν επικαλούνται κανένα ηθικό ή αξιακό υπόβαθρο για να υποστηρίξουν την θέση τους. Αντίθετα με την εκκλησία που ενώ διακηρύσσει σε όλους τους τόνους την ηθική, πολλά από τα μέλη της πιάνονται μονίμως με τα ράσα κατεβασμένα.


Και μας απαγορεύουν και το προγαμιαίο!
 :Protest:

----------


## xhaos

> Και μας απαγορεύουν και το προγαμιαίο!


καλά εσύ δεν έχεις ανάγκη, θα αναπαραχθείς με μίτωση *sheldon.

----------


## Helix

> καθόλου δεν μιλάω για διαχωρισμούς, αυτό που λέω είναι:
> 1. ότι η υποκρισία περισσεύει στην εκκλησια
> 2. το δάσκαλε που δίδασκες θα έπρεπε να το έχουν πιο κατά νου όσοι λένε ότι διδάσκουν. 
> 
> και να στο κάνω νιανια, αν δεις πόσο σκληρή και συνεχόμενη είναι η νηστεία που επιβάλει η ορθοδοξία, θα δεις ότι δεν μπορεί κανένας να την ακολουθήσει δίχως να είναι αποστεωμένος. τώρα γιατί σχεδόν όλοι οι παπάδες είναι τροφαντοί, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.


Κανείς δεν επιβάλει σε κανέναν. Όποιος θέλει ακολουθεί. Όποιος δεν θέλει δικαίωμα του, να σέβεται όμως την διαφορετικότητα του άλλου χωρίς να ασχολείται με τις κοιλιές και τα... οστά του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι άθεοι δεν επικαλούνται κανένα ηθικό ή αξιακό υπόβαθρο για να υποστηρίξουν την θέση τους. Αντίθετα με την εκκλησία που ενώ διακηρύσσει σε όλους τους τόνους την ηθική, πολλά από τα μέλη της πιάνονται μονίμως με τα ράσα κατεβασμένα.


Όχι απλά δολοφονούν/βιάζουν/ληστεύουν στην ψύχρα. Όσοι το κάνουν τελοσπάντων.

----------


## xhaos

> Κανείς δεν επιβάλει σε κανέναν. Όποιος θέλει ακολουθεί. Όποιος δεν θέλει δικαίωμα του, να σέβεται όμως την διαφορετικότητα του άλλου χωρίς να ασχολείται με τις κοιλιές και τα... οστά του.


η μπάλα στην εξέδρα του δίπλα γηπέδου...καλή προσπάθεια αλλά δεν έπιασε.
όταν βλέπεις τροφαντούς παπάδες (και είναι υποχρεωτική η νηστεία για τους παπάδες) δεν σε κάνει να σκεφτεσαι ότι κάτι δεν κολλάει; ότι κάποιος έχει γραμμένη την δικιά του πίστη;

----------


## hemlock

> Όχι απλά δολοφονούν/βιάζουν/ληστεύουν στην ψύχρα. Όσοι το κάνουν τελοσπάντων.


Μην γράφεις τέτοια παραδείγματα κατα αυτόν τον τρόπο...Δηλώνεις την ανοχή σου ...! :Wink:

----------


## Helix

> η μπάλα στην εξέδρα του δίπλα γηπέδου...καλή προσπάθεια αλλά δεν έπιασε.
> όταν βλέπεις τροφαντούς παπάδες (και είναι υποχρεωτική η νηστεία για τους παπάδες) δεν σε κάνει να σκεφτεσαι ότι κάτι δεν κολλάει; ότι κάποιος έχει γραμμένη την δικιά του πίστη;


Έχω καλύτερη δουλειά να κάνω από το να ασχολούμαι με την κοιλίτσα του άλλου. Το σύνδρομο "Τατιάνα" δεν με πιάνει.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω καλύτερη δουλειά να κάνω από το να ασχολούμαι με την κοιλίτσα του άλλου. Το σύνδρομο "Τατιάνα" δεν με πιάνει.


Δεν γίνεται και σύνδρομο τατιάνα και σύνδρομο λουκα μαζί   :Razz:

----------


## Helix

> Μην γράφεις τέτοια παραδείγματα κατα αυτόν τον τρόπο...Δηλώνεις την ανοχή σου ...!


Μη σου πώ ότι είμαι και μέγας χορηγός  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γίνεται και σύνδρομο τατιάνα και σύνδρομο λουκα μαζί


Όλα τα βρίσκεις εσύ, μα ποιος είσαι ο Εισαγγελάτος;  :Razz:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Τόοοοοοοοοσα εγκλήματα; Τά 'χεις αριθμήσει και έχεις ήδη διεξάγει δημοσκόπηση για να εξάγεις συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το ποια κοινότητα είναι πιο "καθαρή" από εγκλήμαρα, έτσι;


Απλη ερωτηση. Παραλληλιζεις τους ΙΕΡΑΡΧΕΣ, αρχισεπισκοπους πρωτης γραμμης με τον Χ τυχαιο "αθεο";;;;
Δεν κατανοεις το φαουλ σου;;;
Ο ιεραρχης ειναι αυτος που συνδιοικει την χωρα, που εχει ποιμνιο και που επηρρεαζει πολιτικους και δικαστηρια να περασουν τις εμμονες του ενω αυτος ο ιδιος ειναι σκαρτος. Ο απλος αθεος δεν εχει καμια απολυτως ισχυ.

Διαφωνεις σε αυτο;;; Θα παρακαλουσα για μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.

----------


## Anasazi

> Απλη ερωτηση. Παραλληλιζεις τους ΙΕΡΑΡΧΕΣ, αρχισεπισκοπους πρωτης γραμμης με τον Χ τυχαιο "αθεο";;;;
> Δεν κατανοεις το φαουλ σου;;;
> Ο ιεραρχης ειναι αυτος που συνδιοικει την χωρα, που εχει ποιμνιο και που επηρρεαζει πολιτικους και δικαστηρια να περασουν τις εμμονες του ενω αυτος ο ιδιος ειναι σκαρτος. Ο απλος αθεος δεν εχει καμια απολυτως ισχυ.
> 
> Διαφωνεις σε αυτο;;; Θα παρακαλουσα για μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.


Πραγματικα γιατι προσπαθεις να κανεις συζητηση με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο?

Ολο τριπλες,γαργαρες και ασχετες απαντησεις.

----------


## apnet

Όσο πληρώνουμε το παπαδαριό ενώ ταυτόχρονα υποθάλπουν εγκληματίες στους κόλπους τους θα έχουμε δικαίωμα να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Δεν πληρώνω κανέναν μουσουλμάνο, ούτε ήρθε ο μουσουλμάνος να μου επιβάλλει να πληρώνω τον ιμάμη του. 

Προσβάλλονται μερικοί για τις «ύβρεις» απέναντι στην εκκλησία και το θρήσκευμα. Ήθελα να ήξερα τα όσα συμβαίνουν στους κόλπους της εκκλησίας δεν τους προσβάλλουν ώστε να στραφούν εναντίον του παπαδαριού; Τα όσα λέει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει τους προσβάλλουν; Τα όσα γίνονται μέσα στην εκκλησία δεν τους αγγίζουν καθόλου;

----------


## xhaos

> Πραγματικα γιατι προσπαθεις να κανεις συζητηση με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο?
> 
> Ολο τριπλες,γαργαρες και ασχετες απαντησεις.


δεν ρωτάνε τέτοια πράγματα τον ¨Άκαπνος calibrated trollhunter...¨

----------


## Burning Skies

> δεν ρωτάνε τέτοια πράγματα τον ¨Άκαπνος calibrated trollhunter...¨


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

> Απλη ερωτηση. Παραλληλιζεις τους ΙΕΡΑΡΧΕΣ, αρχισεπισκοπους πρωτης γραμμης με τον Χ τυχαιο "αθεο";;;;
> Δεν κατανοεις το φαουλ σου;;;
> Ο ιεραρχης ειναι αυτος που συνδιοικει την χωρα, που εχει ποιμνιο και που επηρρεαζει πολιτικους και δικαστηρια να περασουν τις εμμονες του ενω αυτος ο ιδιος ειναι σκαρτος. Ο απλος αθεος δεν εχει καμια απολυτως ισχυ.
> 
> Διαφωνεις σε αυτο;;; Θα παρακαλουσα για μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.


Διαφωνώ, ναι. Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι ο "απλός" άθεος δεν έχει καμία επιρροή σε πολιτικούς και δικαστήρια; Θες να πείς δηλαδή ότι μας κυβερνάει μια κυβέρνηση θρήσκων; Εγώ όχι μόνο δεν έχω δεί κάτι τέτοιο να ισχύει στην πράξη, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπω ανά καιρούς  αρκετές κόντρες και ρήξεις ανάμεσα στην Εκκλησία και στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.  Όσοι δεν έχουν μνήμη ψαριού θα θυμούνται σίγουρα τις διαμάχες του πρώην αρχιεπίσκοπου Χριστόδουλου με την κυβέρνηση Σημίτη για το ζήτημα του θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες.

Άλλος ένας που πιστεύει ότι οι άθεοι είναι άσπηλοι και αμόλυντοι




> Πραγματικα γιατι προσπαθεις να κανεις συζητηση με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο?
> 
> Ολο τριπλες,γαργαρες και ασχετες απαντησεις.


Μιλάει αυτός και μερικοί άλλοι που βγάζουν τη χολή τους εναντίον της Εκκλησίας μιλώντας για Metal Hammer, πατάκια, πλακάδες, κλπ. σε νήμα που έχει σαν θέμα συζήτησης τη σύλληψη ενός ημεδαπού για καθύβριση νεκρού και θρησκεύματος. Πραγματικά τι πιο σχετικό από ένα Metal Hammer και τις περιπέτειες ενός έφηβου με την καθηγήτρια του...

----------


## Anasazi

> Μιλάει αυτός και μερικοί άλλοι που βγάζουν τη χολή τους εναντίον της Εκκλησίας μιλώντας για Metal Hammer, πατάκια, πλακάδες, κλπ. σε νήμα που έχει σαν θέμα συζήτησης τη σύλληψη ενός ημεδαπού για καθύβριση νεκρού και θρησκεύματος. Πραγματικά τι πιο σχετικό από ένα Metal Hammer και τις περιπέτειες ενός έφηβου με την καθηγήτρια του...


Ευχαριστω που με επιβεβαιωνεις.  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

> Ευχαριστω που με επιβεβαιωνεις.


Πίσω στο Metal Hammer σου εσύ  :Razz:

----------


## Anasazi

> Πίσω στο Metal Hammer σου εσύ


Ξεχασες να πεις και για τοτε που εψαχνα να βρω ενα προγραμμα για να κανω μια φαρσα στο Skype και το πως συνδεεται αυτο με την υποστηριξη μου στον Παστιτσιο.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Άλλος ένας που πιστεύει ότι οι άθεοι είναι άσπηλοι και αμόλυντοι


Οχι δεν το πιστευω (αλλωστε δεν ανηκω στους αθεους). Απο την αλλη αν κρινουμε απο τα post εδω μεσα εσενα τον "χριστιανο" βλεπω να το εχεις σκισει στο trolling και οχι τους αθεους.

Αλλο ενα παραδειγμα του trolling σου ειναι οτι προηγαγες βολικα και αυθαιρετα τον ΑΠΛΟ ΑΘΕΟ που εβαλα στο παραδειγμα μου σε παραγοντα που επηρρεαζει κυβερνησεις (σε οχι απλο αθεο δηλαδη). 
Πως αλλιως βεβαια θα συνεχιζες να δικαιολογεις τα αδικαιολογητα και τον καθε αρχιερεα που αποτελει ντροπη για την εκκλησια;

----------


## Helix

> Ξεχασες να πεις και για τοτε που εψαχνα να βρω ενα προγραμμα για να κανω μια φαρσα στο Skype και το πως συνδεεται αυτο με την υποστηριξη μου στον Παστιτσιο.


Καμία σύνδεση δεν υπάρχει. Η διαφορά σου με τον ημεδαπό απλά είναι ότι ο μεν εκτονώνει τα ψυχολογικά του εξυβρίζοντας ένα θρήσκευμα και έναν νεκρό, εσύ πετυχαίνεις τον ίδιο στόχο κάνοντας φάρσες από το Skype.

----------


## Anasazi

> Καμία σύνδεση δεν υπάρχει. Η διαφορά σου με τον ημεδαπό απλά είναι ότι ο μεν εκτονώνει τα ψυχολογικά του εξυβρίζοντας ένα θρήσκευμα και έναν νεκρό, εσύ πετυχαίνεις τον ίδιο στόχο κάνοντας φάρσες από το Skype.


Α εχω και ψυχολογικα τωρα....! Εισαι θλιβερη περιπτωση,πραγματικα.

----------


## Helix

> Οχι δεν το πιστευω (αλλωστε δεν ανηκω στους αθεους).


Και που ανήκεις; Στους μουσουλμάνους; Στους βουδιστές, Στους ινδουιστές; Γιατί κρύβεσαι;




> Απο την αλλη αν κρινουμε απο τα post εδω μεσα εσενα τον "χριστιανο" βλεπω να το εχεις σκισει στο trolling και οχι τους αθεους.
> 
> Αλλο ενα παραδειγμα του trolling σου ειναι οτι προηγαγες βολικα και αυθαιρετα τον ΑΠΛΟ ΑΘΕΟ που εβαλα στο παραδειγμα μου σε παραγοντα που επηρρεαζει κυβερνησεις (σε οχι απλο αθεο δηλαδη). 
> Πως αλλιως βεβαια θα συνεχιζες να δικαιολογεις τα αδικαιολογητα και τον καθε αρχιερεα που αποτελει ντροπη για την εκκλησια;


Μπλα, μπλα, μπλα... Προφανώς έκανες τα στραβά μάτια όταν 2 σελίδες νωρίτερα έγραφα αυτά:




> *Όλοι οι κλέφτες στα μάτια μου καθάρματα, είναι ανεξαρτήτως πεποιθήσεων ή θρησκείας.* Μιλάς έμμεσα για διαχωρισμούς, μήπως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα διαχωρισμός δεν είναι; Γιατί σε όλο το νήμα δεν έχει ακουστεί ένα αρνητικό για τους άθεους από τους ίδιους τους άθεους; *Εγώ ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι η Εκκλησία έχει στους κόλπους της αποβράσματα που πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν.* Η δική σου πρόταση έχει ως εξής: να τιμωρηθούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ όσοι συμμετέχουν στα τεκτενόμενα της Εκκλησίας. Με την λογική αυτή, δηλαδή "πονάει κεφάλι; κόβει κεφάλι", προσωπικά δεν ταυτίζομαι.


- - - Updated - - -




> Α εχω και ψυχολογικα τωρα....! Εισαι θλιβερη περιπτωση,πραγματικα.


Δεν είμαι εγώ που κάνω φάρσες για να "σπάσω πλάκα"  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οντως,εσυ εισαι που κανεις προσωπικες επιθεσεις και λες μαλακιες οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις,εχεις δικιο.


Μα εσύ ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκες ότι σ' αρέσει να κάνεις πλακίτσες μέσω Skype. Μόνος σου "καρφώνεσαι" και μετά σου φταίνε οι άλλοι.

----------


## Anasazi

> Μα εσύ ο ίδιος παραδέχτηκες ότι σ' αρέσει να κάνεις πλακίτσες μέσω Skype. Μόνος σου "καρφώνεσαι" και μετά σου φταίνε οι άλλοι.


Ειχα πει οτι ειναι προς ενα φιλο μου μια συγκεκριμενη φορα.

Δε ξερεις να διαβαζεις καν και μετα σου φταινε οι αλλοι.

Θλιβεροτατη περιπτωση....

----------


## xhaos

Άντα γιάλα της Κυριακής το γάλα

----------


## Helix

> Ειχα πει οτι ειναι προς ενα φιλο μου μια συγκεκριμενη φορα.
> 
> Δε ξερεις να διαβαζεις καν και μετα σου φταινε οι αλλοι.
> 
> Θλιβεροτατη περιπτωση....


Δεν είναι Γιάννης, είναι Γιαννάκης

----------


## Anasazi

> Δεν είναι Γιάννης, είναι Γιαννάκης


Αυτο λεω κι εγω,δεν ειναι θλιβερη,ειναι θλιβεροτατη.

----------


## Helix

> Αυτο λεω κι εγω,δεν ειναι θλιβερη,ειναι θλιβεροτατη.


Ότι νά 'ναι

----------


## Burning Skies

> Και που ανήκεις; Στους μουσουλμάνους; Στους βουδιστές, Στους ινδουιστές; Γιατί κρύβεσαι;


Στους χριστιανους. Αυτους που νροπιαζετε με τα μυαλα που κουβαλατε καποιοι. 




> Μπλα, μπλα, μπλα... Προφανώς έκανες τα στραβά μάτια όταν 2 σελίδες νωρίτερα έγραφα αυτά:


Ναι οκ. Γενικολογιες ανευ ουσιας. ποτε δεν πηρες θεση συγκεκριμενα για τους ιεραρχες της πλακας. Τον πειραιως, τον ανθιμο, τον ΧΑυγιτη των καλαβρυτων, τοπν αλλον τον βλαμμενο που πετα το ρασο του κεραυνους κλπ κλπ

----------


## Helix

> Στους χριστιανους. Αυτους που νροπιαζετε με τα μυαλα που κουβαλατε καποιοι.


Που να μην ήσουν και χριστιανός




> Ναι οκ. Γενικολογιες ανευ ουσιας. ποτε δεν πηρες θεση συγκεκριμενα για τους ιεραρχες της πλακας. Τον πειραιως, τον ανθιμο, τον ΧΑυγιτη των καλαβρυτων, τοπν αλλον τον βλαμμενο που πετα το ρασο του κεραυνους κλπ κλπ


Αν θες να συζητήσουμε όλ' αυτά που αναφέρεις, πολύ ευχαρίστως να το κάνουμε σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα. Μέχρι τότε το μόνο που βλέπω εγώ είναι γενικολογίες κατά της Εκκλησίας σε είδηση με πολύ συγκεκριμένο θέμα που έχει αναχθεί σε μέρος όπου ο κάθε θλιβερός είδε φώς και μπήκε για να βγάλει την χολή του και το μένος του ενάντια στην Εκκλησία.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Που να μην ήσουν και χριστιανός


Αυτο θα επρεπε να το λες μπροστα σε καθρεπτη αν αναλογιστει κανεις απο τα γραφομενα σου το ποιες ειναι οι σχεσεις σου με τις χριστιανικες διδαχες... Ο Χριστος ειχε διδαξει να γυριζεις και το αλλο μαγουλο σε αυτον που θα σε χτυπησει και εσυ επικροτεις το να τιμωρειται οποιος (θεωρεις εσυ οτι) χλευαζει την πιστη σου. Ευγε. Ο παραδεισος ειναι δικος σου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Αν θες να συζητήσουμε όλ' αυτά που αναφέρεις, πολύ ευχαρίστως να το κάνουμε σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα. Μέχρι τότε το μόνο που βλέπω εγώ είναι γενικολογίες κατά της Εκκλησίας σε είδηση με πολύ συγκεκριμένο θέμα που έχει αναχθεί σε μέρος όπου ο κάθε θλιβερός είδε φώς και μπήκε για να βγάλει την χολή του και το μένος του ενάντια στην Εκκλησία.


Μια χαρα on topic ειμαστε σε αυτο το νημα. Αντιλογος λεγεται αλλα δεν σε παιρνει να τοποθετηθεις...

----------


## patch



----------


## Helix

> Αυτο θα επρεπε να το λες μπροστα σε καθρεπτη αν αναλογιστει κανεις απο τα γραφομενα σου το ποιες ειναι οι σχεσεις σου με τις χριστιανικες διδαχες... Ο Χριστος ειχε διδαξει να γυριζεις και το αλλο μαγουλο σε αυτον που θα σε χτυπησει και εσυ επικροτεις το να τιμωρειται οποιος (θεωρεις εσυ οτι) χλευαζει την πιστη σου. Ευγε. Ο παραδεισος ειναι δικος σου.


Χριστιανός είμαι, θρήσκος δεν είμαι. Όταν βλέπω ότι θίγεται το δίκιο μου θα επέμβω, όχι τόσο για 'μένα προσωπικά (άλλωστε εγώ έχω συνηθίσει σε τέτοιους είδους επιθέσεις, αναπτύσσοντας ταυτόχρονα μια μορφή ανοσίας), αλλά για τον κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να διαβάζει το άχτι του καθενός εδώ μέσα και να βλέπει τα πράγματα μονόπλευρα (από την σκοπιά των άθεων δηλαδή).




> Μια χαρα on topic ειμαστε σε αυτο το νημα. Αντιλογος λεγεται αλλα δεν σε παιρνει να τοποθετηθεις...


Δεν με παίρνει τι; Να μιλήσω για τη Χρυσή Αυγή σε νήμα που έχει να κάνει με τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και έναν ημεδαπό που κατηγορήθηκε και καταδικάστηκε για εξύβριση θρησκεύματος και νεκρού; Μήπως να ρίξουμε στην συζήτηση και το θέμα των Μνημονίων έτσι για να γίνεται κουβέντα;  :Thinking:

----------


## Burning Skies

> 


 :Laughing:  :Respekt: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Χριστιανός είμαι, θρήσκος δεν είμαι. Όταν βλέπω ότι θίγεται το δίκιο μου θα επέμβω, όχι τόσο για 'μένα προσωπικά (άλλωστε εγώ έχω συνηθίσει σε τέτοιους είδους επιθέσεις, αναπτύσσοντας ταυτόχρονα μια μορφή ανοσίας), αλλά για τον κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να διαβάζει το άχτι του καθενός εδώ μέσα και να βλέπει τα πράγματα μονόπλευρα (από την σκοπιά των άθεων δηλαδή).


Για παρτο αλιως γιατι μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει ουτε τι σημαινει χριστιανος αλλα ουτε και τι σημαινει θρησκος. Γιατι εσυ εισαι θρησκος (ακολουθεις τις κραυγες του παπαδαριου και χανεις την ουσια των χριστιανικων αξιων)...




> Δεν με παίρνει τι; Να μιλήσω για τη Χρυσή Αυγή σε νήμα που έχει να κάνει με τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και έναν ημεδαπό που κατηγορήθηκε και καταδικάστηκε για εξύβριση θρησκεύματος και νεκρού. Μήπως να ρίξουμε στην συζήτηση και το θέμα των Μνημονίων έτσι για να γίνεται κουβέντα;


Ποια ΧΑ;;; Για συγκεκριμενους αρχιερεις που ειναι γελοιοι, προσβλητικοι και επικινδυνοι (ο αντιλογος δηλαδη και καθαρα on topic). Να τοποθετηθεις ειδικα και οχι γενικα και βολικα....

----------


## hemlock

> Χριστιανός είμαι, θρήσκος δεν είμαι.




Off Topic


		Δηλαδή σαν χριστιανός που δηλώνεις, δεν ασκείς τα καθηκοντά σου (εκκλησιασμός, μεταλαβή ,εξομολόγηση κλπ) ?
Τι θες και γράφεις...

----------


## HackFreak

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι πολλούς παπάδες να κάνουν εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα απο αυτά που διδάσκει ο Χριτιανισμός.

Ενδεικτικά:
Περιπτώσεις όπως αυτά που έγιναν στα Θεοφάνεια, τους στυλ "Πολύ μιλάτε εσείς οι γυναίκες" είναι εντελώς αντίθετα με αυτά που διδάσκει ο Χριστιανισμός.

Πολλά σκάνδαλα με πρωταγωνιστές ιερείς.
Απο τα πιο τραγικά είναι το γεγονός ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις βλέπεις άστεγους να μην παίρνουν καμμία βοήθεια απο την εκκλησία, την ώρα που αυτοί είναι μάσα στα χρυσαφικά, τα αμάξια κτλ.

Η περίπτωση σχετικά με το τριφασικό ρεύμα είναι ανάξια άνευ σχολιαμού και το μόνο που καταφέρε αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι να δώσει πάτημα στυς άθεους για περεταίρω χλευασμό.

Χριστιανός είμαι(λέμε τώρα) αλλά βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί αντιπροσώποι της εκκλησίας που μόνο Χριστιανοί δεν θεωρούνται, και δεν μπορώ να μην το παραδεχτώ.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δηλαδή σαν χριστιανός που δηλώνεις, δεν ασκείς τα καθηκοντά σου (εκκλησιασμός, μεταλαβή ,εξομολόγηση κλπ) ?
> Τι θες και γράφεις...


Ειναι χριστιανος μονο στα λογια. Και το προβλημα δεν ειναι αυτα τα τελετουργικα (που προσωπικα τα θεωρω μερος της "μπιζνας") αλλα οτι φερεται οπως του κατεβει σαν κλασικος ελληναρας, με καμια ανοχη στην αλλη αποψη, και δηλωνει χριστιανοπουλο.

----------


## Helix

> Για παρτο αλιως γιατι μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει ουτε τι σημαινει χριστιανος αλλα ουτε και τι σημαινει θρησκος. Γιατι εσυ εισαι θρησκος εισαι...


Ο καθένας μας έχει την άποψη του. Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είμαι θρήσκος, εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι. 




> Ποια ΧΑ;;; Για συγκεκριμενους αρχιερεις που ειναι γελοιοι, προσβλητικοι και επικινδυνοι (ο αντιλογος δηλαδη και καθαρα on topic). Να τοποθετηθεις ειδικα και οχι γενικα και βολικα....


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα για συγκεκριμένους αρχιερείς που είναι γελοίοι, προσβλητικοί και επικίνδυνοι και και και. Πες μου ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη και το νόημα αυτής της συζήτησης; Θα αναιρέσει την βαρύτητα του αδικήματος για την οποία κατηγορήθηκε ο ημεδαπός; Θα του δώσει το ελεύθερο να παραβαίνει νόμους του κράτους (και όχι της Εκκλησίας);

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic





> Δηλαδή σαν χριστιανός που δηλώνεις, δεν ασκείς τα καθηκοντά σου (εκκλησιασμός, μεταλαβή ,εξομολόγηση κλπ) ?
> Τι θες και γράφεις...


Δεν είμαι κι απ' αυτούς που πατάνε κάθε Κυριακή στην Εκκλησία ούτε από 'κείνους που κάνουν νηστεία ολόκληρη την Σαρακοστή.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα για συγκεκριμένους αρχιερείς που είναι γελοίοι, προσβλητικοί και επικίνδυνοι και και και. Πες μου ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη και το νόημα αυτής της συζήτησης; Θα αναιρέσει την βαρύτητα του αδικήματος για την οποία κατηγορήθηκε ο ημεδαπός; Θα του δώσει το ελεύθερο να παραβαίνει νόμους του κράτους (και όχι της Εκκλησίας);


Η συζητηση ειναι ενα ταξιδι. Αν εσυ εχεις ετοιμη την καταληξη του ταξιδιου τοτε δεν εχεις επαφη με το τι σημαινει διαλογος και στην ουσια παραδεχεσαι οτι απλα trollαρεις, γραφεις οτι σου καπνισει και μεχρι εκει.

----------


## Helix

> Ειναι χριστιανος μονο στα λογια. Και το προβλημα δεν ειναι αυτα τα τελετουργικα (που προσωπικα τα θεωρω μερος της "μπιζνας") αλλα οτι φερεται οπως του κατεβει σαν κλασικος ελληναρας, με καμια ανοχη στην αλλη αποψη, και δηλωνει χριστιανοπουλο.


Ναι σωστά, εγώ είμαι που έγραφα μερικές σελίδες πριν να τους πάρει και να τους σηκώσει όλους εκεί στην Εκκλησία. Ότι νά 'ναι φαντάζεσαι και το χειρότερο είναι ότι το πιστεύεις κιόλας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η συζητηση ειναι ενα ταξιδι. Αν εσυ εχεις ετοιμη την καταληξη του ταξιδιου τοτε δεν εχεις επαφη με το τι σημαινει διαλογος και στην ουσια παραδεχεσαι οτι απλα trollαρεις, γραφεις οτι σου καπνισει και μεχρι εκει.


Πληρέστατη απάντηση σε όσα σε ρώτησα  :Thumb down:

----------


## apnet

Αν αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για συγκεκριμένους παπάδες (σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ιεραρχίας τους) η πρώτη κατάληξη θα είναι να μας πάρει η μπόχα. Έπειτα θα καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι υπάρχει ατιμωρησία. Ατιμωρησία με τις φροντίδες, φυσικά, της εκκλησίας, η οποία όταν κρίνει παρεμβαίνει ισχυριζόμενη ότι θα «τακτοποιήσει» το ζήτημα εσωτερικά. Επιπλέον θα καταλήξουμε ότι άλλα λένε ότι εκπροσωπούν κι άλλα εφαρμόζουν στην πράξη. Στην συνέχεια θα καταλήξουμε στην ερώτηση γιατί εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Ακόμα πιο πέρα θα αναρωτηθούμε πως τιμωρείται ο ιδιοκτήτης της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας και πως τιμωρείται ο παπάς που έχει προφίλ σε ιστοσελίδα γνωριμιών με φωτογραφίες του όπου είναι ντυμένος ως γυναίκα. Ποιος στην ουσία προσβάλει τα ιερά και τα όσια; Αφού καταλήξουμε σε όλα αυτά τα συμπεράσματα και τις απορίες θα αντιληφθούμε ότι μία από τις βασικές αιτίες χλευασμού της εκκλησίας είναι η ίδια η εκκλησία με τις πρακτικές της. Θα αντιληφθούμε επίσης ότι η επιρροή που ασκεί η εκκλησία καταλήγει να παίρνονται αποφάσεις με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Τέλος θα αναρωτηθούμε πως είναι νόμος του κράτους να μην βρίζει κάποιος ιερά και όσια και δεν είναι νόμος του κράτους το να μην παραβιάζει ο ίδιος ο παπάς τα ιερά και τα όσια. Κι εν τέλει θα πούμε ας «καθαρίσουν» πρώτα τα του οίκου τους κι ας δούμε μετά τι γίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα, τα οποία θα είχαν πολύ μικρότερη έκταση εάν η εκκλησία εκπροσωπούσε επάξια όσα πρεσβεύει.

----------


## badweed

εγω καταλαβαινω οτι ενας αν εχει ασυλο στην κοινωνια , τοτε η κοινωνια ειναι ανιση . ποσο περισσοτερο οταν εχει ασυλο ενας οργανισμος σαν της εκκλησιας.

----------


## Helix

Είσαι γενικότερα κατά του άσυλου;

----------


## badweed

δεν μπορω να ειμαι απολυτος ,γιατι σκεφτομενος καποιον κατατρεγμενο , δεν υπαρχει ποιο χρησιμη προσφορα απο το ασυλο .
πχ , καποιος κατηγορουμενος , θα μπορουσε να εχει ασυλο μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η δικη του .

----------


## Anasazi

> εγω καταλαβαινω οτι ενας αν εχει ασυλο στην κοινωνια , τοτε η κοινωνια ειναι ανιση . ποσο περισσοτερο οταν εχει ασυλο ενας οργανισμος σαν της εκκλησιας.


Που να δεις οταν εχει ασυλο,δε πληρωνει φορους και χρησιμοποιει και τις υπηρεσιες του κρατους ενω δε πληρωνει φορους....

----------


## fandre

Δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ από τον Λοΐζο 
ούτε αυτοί που τον υπερασπίζονται 
ούτε αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν
ούτε αυτοί που ασχολούνται στα σοβαρά μαζί του.
Και εγώ πολύ ασχολήθηκα ήδη μαζί του γράφοντας στο θέμα.

----------


## hemlock

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαι κι απ' αυτούς που πατάνε κάθε Κυριακή στην Εκκλησία ούτε από 'κείνους που κάνουν νηστεία ολόκληρη την Σαρακοστή.




Off Topic


		Με περίσσεια ειρωνία...Το λίγο χριστιανός που περιγράφεις ,δεν μου κάθετε στο στομάχι καλά... :Wink:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ από τον Λοΐζο 
> ούτε αυτοί που τον υπερασπίζονται 
> ούτε αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν
> ούτε αυτοί που ασχολούνται στα σοβαρά μαζί του.
> Και εγώ πολύ ασχολήθηκα ήδη μαζί του γράφοντας στο θέμα.


Οποιος καταλαβε, καταλαβε

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ από τον Λοΐζο 
> ούτε αυτοί που τον υπερασπίζονται 
> ούτε αυτοί που τον κατηγορούν
> ούτε αυτοί που ασχολούνται στα σοβαρά μαζί του.
> Και εγώ πολύ ασχολήθηκα ήδη μαζί του γράφοντας στο θέμα.


Είναι δικαίωμά σου να υπερασπίζεσαι μια άποψη. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να την κατηγορείς. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να θεωρείς σοβαρό ή φαιδρό αυτό που γράφει ο Λοϊζος.

Η ερώτηση είναι: Χρειάζεται η κοινωνία την παρέμβαση του ΣΔΗΕ και της Δικαιοσύνης για να την "προστατέψει" από τα γραπτά του όποιου Λοΐζου;

----------


## Zus

> Μιλάει αυτός και μερικοί άλλοι που βγάζουν τη χολή τους εναντίον της Εκκλησίας μιλώντας για Metal Hammer, πατάκια, πλακάδες, κλπ. σε νήμα που έχει σαν θέμα συζήτησης τη σύλληψη ενός ημεδαπού για καθύβριση νεκρού και θρησκεύματος. Πραγματικά τι πιο σχετικό από ένα Metal Hammer και τις περιπέτειες ενός έφηβου με την καθηγήτρια του...


Μας κάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι. Εσύ δεν ήσουν που πριν λίγες μέρες, στην ανακοίνωση του Microsoft chief μας ζάλιζες ότι είναι Ινδός. Τόσο περίεργο σου φάνηκε. Ποιος ξέρει τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πας μη έλλην από ανατολή μεριά.  :Wall:

----------


## Helix

> Μας κάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι. Εσύ δεν ήσουν που πριν λίγες μέρες, στην ανακοίνωση του Microsoft chief μας ζάλιζες ότι είναι Ινδός. Τόσο περίεργο σου φάνηκε. Ποιος ξέρει τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πας μη έλλην από ανατολή μεριά.


Αν και δεν βρίσκω σχέση εκείνου του θέματος με το παρόν, είχα ήδη γράψει μερικά posts πιο κάτω ότι δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με τους Ινδούς. Συνέχισε να κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια, μπορείς...

----------


## Zus

> Αν και δεν βρίσκω σχέση εκείνου του θέματος με το παρόν, είχα ήδη γράψει μερικά posts πιο κάτω ότι δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με τους Ινδούς. Συνέχισε να κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια, μπορείς...


Μίλησες για σχετικά και άσχετα σε thread. Δεν μπορούσα να μην θυμηθώ το σκάλωμα σου, με την υπηκοότητα του Microsoft chief.

Φυσικά και θα τα μάζευες, αφού σε κράζανε.

----------


## Helix

> Μίλησες για σχετικά και άσχετα σε thread. Δεν μπορούσα να μην θυμηθώ το σκάλωμα σου, με την υπηκοότητα του Microsoft chief.
> 
> Φυσικά και θα τα μάζευες, αφού σε κράζανε.


Με δουλεύεις χοντρά τώρα, έτσι; Σχολίασα την εκλογή του νέου προέδρου της Microsoft στο νήμα που είχε γραφτεί ειδικά γι' αυτήν την είδηση, αναφέρθηκα εδώ πέρα στην συγκεκριμένη είδηση κάπου και δεν το θυμάμαι;  :Thinking:  Χώρια αυτού τίποτα δεν μάζεψα, πουθενά μέσα στην είδηση δεν έγραψα ότι οι Ινδοί είναι υποδυέστεροι άνθρωποι ή κάποιο άλλο είδος χαραχτηρισμού από αυτά που δήθεν λες ότι έγραψα.

----------


## Tatsoupitsou

Χμ ... η δική μου αντίληψη δεν κατάλαβε χλευασμό.... Από την άλλη μπορεί να έχω διεστραμμένη αντίληψη του humour. Αλλά εξηγείστε μου κάτι παρακαλώ.... Ο μέσος Έλληνας στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα σου θίξει την οικογένεια και θα κάνει "γλυκό έρωτα" με τη μητέρα σου. Δε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει θρησκεία που να είναι πιο ιερή από την οικογένεια και αν το προχωρήσω σε άλλο επίπεδο τίποτε δεν είναι πιο ιερό από τον εαυτό του καθενός. Παρόλα αυτά αν πας στο τμήμα για μήνυση εξίβρυσης της οικογενείας και της προσωπικότητάς σου θα συγκρατηθούν να  γελάσουν και οι διαδικασίες για το όποιο δικαστήριο συνήθως αγγίζουν τη διετία και συνήθως υπάρχει ως "τιμωρία" καποιο ευτελές ποσό για την ψυχική οδύνη. Ας σοβαρευτούμε ...

----------


## 21706

Μερικοί «σοβαροί» άνθρωποι θα έκαναν αγωγή
και στη μητέρα τους αν έβριζε τα θεία τους...

----------


## Tatsoupitsou

Δε μοιάζεις ιδιαίτερα Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος μιας και ο θεσμός του υποτίθεται ότι βασίζεται στην αγάπη του εαυτού και στον συνάνθρωπο. Και από τη στιγμή που δώθηκε το δικαίωμα να μην υπάρχει αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος στις Ελληνικές ταυτότητες είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι ανεξιθρησκεία υπάρχει (υπήρχε και από πριν αλλά ας μη το αναλύσουμε πραιτέρω με ιστορικά ) . Και είμαστε ο μοναδικός λαός που δηλώνει τη θρησκεία του αλλά στη πρώτη δυσκολία ύβρεις όπως "γαμώ την Παναγία ή τον Θεό " κλπ είναι στο no1 του top10 υβρεων.

- - - Updated - - -

Κάποιοι άλλοι με humour θα της έβριζαν το παιδί  :Smile:   Μάλλον έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη στο θέμα..

----------


## 21706

> Δε μοιάζεις ιδιαίτερα Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος ...


Είπα εγώ ότι μοιάζω; :Smile: 




> Μάλλον έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη στο θέμα..


Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έφτασες σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα...

----------


## petran_18

http://gravitonio.blogspot.gr/2012/09/blog-post_27.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVacpoZMsqY

Πως αυτές οι βλάσφημες, αναρχοάπλυτες και επικύνδυνες για τη θρησκεία των Ελλήνων (που πρώτοι βρήκαν την *δημοκρατία*) απόψεις, επιτρέπονται απο τους νόμους και τραβούν στη σήψη και τη  βδελυγμία τους νέους του Έθνους μας; Που είναι εδώ οι τσιμπίδες (λέγε με καταστολή) του Κράτους ;

----------


## tzelen

Ζίτο τω αίθνως

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Αυτή κάνει;;

----------


## PopManiac

Τον παρεξηγήσατε  :Wink:

----------


## petran_18

> Τον παρεξηγήσατε


Εμένα; Νομίζω πλάκα κάνουν.

----------


## tzelen

Τέλος στην δικαστική περιπέτεια του «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου»

Επιτέλους ξέμπλεξε ο άνθρωπος!

----------


## GreekStatistic

> Τέλος στην δικαστική περιπέτεια του «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου»
> 
> Επιτέλους ξέμπλεξε ο άνθρωπος!


+Δόξα τη μπεσαμέλ+

----------


## Zus

5 χρόνια σκοταδισμός. Ναζιστές, δικαστές και παπαδαριά, της ελλάδας το μεγαλείο  :Bless:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 5 χρόνια σκοταδισμός. Ναζιστές, δικαστές και παπαδαριά, της ελλάδας το μεγαλείο


ευτυχώς που ήρθε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και κάτι αλλάζει...!

----------


## flamelab

> ευτυχώς που ήρθε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και κάτι αλλάζει...!


Λέμε και κανα χωρατό να περάσει η ώρα  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

αυτό που τα γράφω για άλλους και άλλοι τσιμπάτε πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε κάποια στιγμή  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν τελείωσε επειδή αθωώθηκε αλλά επειδή εκμεταλεύτηκε έναν νόμο "αμνηστίας" για συγκεκριμένα αδικήματα.
Και προφανώς καλά έκανε ο άνθρωπος... μην παρεξηγηθώ!

----------


## tzelen

> Να προσθέσω ότι δεν τελείωσε επειδή αθωώθηκε αλλά επειδή εκμεταλεύτηκε έναν νόμο "αμνηστίας" για συγκεκριμένα αδικήματα.
> Και προφανώς καλά έκανε ο άνθρωπος... μην παρεξηγηθώ!


Σωστά - γι'αυτό έγραψα ότι "ξέμπλεξε" και όχι "δικαιώθηκε", όπως θα έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί δηλαδή  :Evil:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μ αρέσει που κάθεστε ακόμη κι ασχολείστε.

ΣYNTAΓMA THΣ EΛΛAΔAΣ
Eις τo όνoμα της Aγίας και Oμooυσίoυ και Aδιαιρέτoυ Tριάδoς

----------

